# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Традиция и современность >  Варна - Шудр. Традиции и Современность.

## Семён Сгулов

Харе Кришна Здравствуйте. Шудра - одна из Варн Традиционного Ведического (Богоцентричного) Общества. Гуна- Невежество, Деятельность - служение представителям Высших сословий и физичский труд. Такого мнение Священных писаний. 

Кому Традиционно служит Шудра? Шудра-Шудре? Шудра - Вайшнаву? Шудра-Кшатрию? или Шудра-Брахману? Повторюсь Традиционно (то есть не в силу чрезвычайных обстоятельств, когда Все Шудры). Возможно ли в Наше время найти демонстративный пример (пример Времени Кали-Юга) может рассказ или историю о настоящем Шудре.

Что входит в обязанности Шудры в свободное от Служения - деятельности время? Не может же он просто работать (совершать служение), потом спать и опять работать.

Какого мнение авторитетов относительно изучения Священных писаний Шудрами, не обладающими качествами необходимыми для понимания сути вещей? Очищается ли их сознание если представитель класса Шудр вообще не понимает о чём речь идёт в них.

Что рекомендуется Шудрам для прогресса в науке самоосознания и возвышения качества своего бытия? ( насколько я понимаю положение уже занято, и психический статус живого существа уже приобретен, а значит возможности у живого существа следовать например садхане другой Варны ограничены). Спасибо. Харе Кришна.

----------


## Эдвард

В наш век мы не шудры, мы ниже шудр по качествам своим. Варна санкара. Вот качества шудр: 




> ШБ 7.11.24
> Почитание представителей высших сословий [брахманов, кшатриев и вайшьев], безукоризненная чистоплотность, отсутствие лицемерия, преданность своему господину, совершение жертвоприношений без произнесения мантр, отсутствие склонности к воровству, правдивость и стремление всячески защищать коров и брахманов — таковы признаки шудры.


Это не про нас. 

Потому, лучше всего, найти материальную деятельность, которая приносит какое-то внутреннее удовлетворение и дает средства к существованию, выполнять ее в духе карма-йоги, а все свободное время отдать непосредственной духовной жизни, которая в наш век доступна всем, не зависимо от психотипа. Воспевать и слушать, совершать какое-то служение - могут все, не зависимо от своих качеств. Качества и склонности лишь определят со временем форму служения в обществе преданных. А так же глубину погружения в слушание и воспевание.

----------


## Семён Сгулов

Спасибо за Ваш ответ. Харе Кришна. 

Вот в том и вопрос,что традиционно Шудра он именно такой как описан в Шримад Бхагаватам. Но в Шримад Бхагаватам Прабхупада говорит о идеальном Шудре у которого есть Господин всё таки и этот Господин достоин служения Шудры. В наше время занять Джив смог пока только Шрила Прабхупада (моё почтение и поклоны его миссии). Шриле Прабхупаде удалось привлечь людей к преданному служению, они даже очень радушно отнеслись к тому что они самые низшие и падшие, Прабхупада обладал именно тем Кришной который на всё на это смотрит глазами знания, уважения к судьбам людей и их вечным проблемам.

Найти деятельность по собственной прихоти конечно можно, но мне кажется, что Шудру служением Господину занимает Всё таки Кришна. 

Я именно потому и задал этот вопрос, мне интересно и необходимо знать какого умонастроение Шудры, его мотивы цели его проблемы и как они разрешаются в процессе слдования определённым предписаниям. Ведь всё таки параматма в жизни одного из сословий Варна-Ашрама Дхармы играет не маловажную роль. 

Нередко Когда Демоничность и Шудра почему ставятся на одну платформу, насколько я понимаю Шудра он понимает кто такой Кришна, в чём смысл и какого истинное положение вещей- но ему пока трудно то полностью осознать. А вот Варна - Санкара насколько я понимаю это категория живых существ, которые вообще не хотят выходить из под влияния материальной энергии, то есть у них вообще желания такого нету, поэтму мне интересно, как живому существу укрепится в знании и всё таки стать повыше Уровня развития - Шудры.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Семен, если вы владеете английским, то Шиварама Свами в этом году уже выпустил книгу по варнашраме, там есть описание варн и критерии, по которым можно определить свою варну. Вот что Махарадж пишет об этом: "Относительно 1-ого тома из серии по варнашраме, чтобы удовлетворить ваше ожидание нектара, напишу здесь о том, что Джива Госвами определял варну присоединявшихся к нему преданных следующим образом (впрочем, это еще надо проверить). Если они приходили к нему в поисках облегчения своих страданий, то он квалифицировал их как шудр. Если они приходили, желая улучшить свое материальное положение, то это были вайшьи. Если побудительным мотивом была любознательность, то это были кшатрии. А если они искали истину, то это были брахманы."

Вложение 14934"Кодекс варнашрамы"

----------


## Семён Сгулов

Спасибо за ответ но со своей Варной я уже определился. :crazy:

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Спасибо за ответ но со своей Варной я уже определился.


Это хорошо, тогда там вы можете прочитать описание деятельности преданных в соответствии с варной.

Немного помню из семинара по варнашраме, там говорилось, что традиционно старшие с любовью заботились о шудрах , как о собственных детях, обеспечивая их работой и всем необходимым, но не давали им денег. В этом случае они преданно трудились ради блага общества и были честными и трудолюбивыми. Также традиционно у шудры не было своего личного жилья. Это то, что вспомнилось.

----------


## Семён Сгулов

Вот это я думаю именно то, что мне и нужно было. То есть как я понимаю Шудры, то есть Джива, приобретает такой статус благодаря прошлой греховной деятельности? 

Возможны ли переходы от от одной Варны к другой и под чьим руководством это осуществляется?

Переход от Варны к более Возвышенной форме бытия это результат очищения от последствий греховной деятельности или же это милость Гуру и Кришны? 

Спасибо. Харе Кришна.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Возможны ли переходы от от одной Варны к другой и под чьим руководством это осуществляется?


 Почитайте тут: https://m.vk.com/topic-58154410_28596450?offset=260 (второй текст): 
ОБ ИЗМЕНЕНИИ ВАРНЫ. 
Шиварама Свами

----------


## Семён Сгулов

Спасибо за Ваши Ответы.

----------


## Ivan (гость)

я думаю, не надо пытаться причислить себя к какой-то варне: я - брахман, я - шудра и т д. Мы родили в семьях мясоедов, были мясоедами, то есть ниже шудр. А вот что надо - это найти в себе - талант. Какую-то деятельность, к-рая "по душе", "своя", ближе... 
"Я - талант в человеке" (Кришна)

Шудры - служат. Но это не значит что вайшьи, кшатрии и брахманы - не служат. Все служат, по-своему (и должны служить - людям, Богу). В соответствии со своим пониманием что есть благо - так они и пытаются его дать другим (даже в виде мяса, алкоголя, какого-то другого греха, если это варны ниже шудр)...

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> я думаю, не надо пытаться причислить себя к какой-то варне: я - брахман, я - шудра и т д. Мы родили в семьях мясоедов, были мясоедами, то есть ниже шудр. А вот что надо - это найти в себе - талант. Какую-то деятельность, к-рая "по душе", "своя", ближе... 
> ...


Талант - это производное того, что человек действует в соответствии со своей природой, т.е. в соответствии с теми гунами, под влиянием которых он находится. Но посвящает все плоды Кришне.





> я думаю, не надо пытаться причислить к какой- то варне..


 Вайшнав не причисляет себя к какой-то варне, он понимает свою трансцендентную природу слуги Кришны. Вайшнав просто действует в этом мире, учитывая свою физическую обусловленность.

----------


## Семён Сгулов

Вайшнав- это тот, кто поклоняется Вишну. Поклонение — проявление особого почитания, уважения, преданности кому-либо или чему-либо; также преклонение (от преклонять колена).

Соответственно Вайшнав занят той деятельностью, которая удовлетворяет объект поклонения. Вопрос : Как я узнаю, чего в данной конкретной ситуации от меня Хочет Господь Вишну. ( помимо общих для всех обязанностей - Шраванам, Киртанам и так далее )? Как я понимаю если человек - Шудра и работает у станка но все свои сбережения он отдает на распространение сознания Кришны - то он Садху (Прабхупада).

А значит: ( поправьте относительно гун если не прав )
то Шудра (гуна страсти и невежества - Невежество в страсти ( цели и желания в невежестве с мотивом наслаждаться результатами) должен заниматься тем, чем он может заниматься по карме (Гуна-Карма), а результаты деятельности он должен посвящать Вишну. 
Если Вайшья (гуна невежества и страсти (цели и желания в невежестве с мотивом наслаждаться результатами), должен торговать, разводить своё хозяйство, жертвовать ( коров, зерно, и так далее ) 
Если Кшатрий (Гуна страсти  и гуна Благости - цели и желания в страсти с мотивом в гуне благости - ((защищать, сражаться)) то руководить, 
Если Брахман (гуна благости и гуна страсти - цели и желания в гуне благости мотив в страсти ) - совершать аскезы, обучать. 

А Вайшнав он вообще вне всего это значит Без Гуру - или реализованной Параматмы Вайшнав действовать не сможет, ну и если учесть что мы по природе своей,  в своём чистом виде все Вайшнавы, то пока живое существо не очистилось оно может действовать как Вайшнав или это будет притворство ( Сахаджия) ?

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

http://www.vasudeva.ru/index.php?opt...=51&Itemid=161
Вот в 12 главе Бхагавад Гиты ( с 6 по 12 главы) описаны разные пути в преданном служении. начиная с самого простого. Нужно просто определить свои возможности и трудиться. 
Под руководством наставников, конечно. Если мы действуем под руководством Вайшнавов, то мы тоже маленькие такие юные вайшнавчики)

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> я думаю, не надо пытаться причислить себя к какой-то варне: я - брахман, я - шудра и т д. Мы родили в семьях мясоедов, были мясоедами, то есть ниже шудр


_Шиварама Свами подкаст от 21 июля 2015:_   " Почему должны возникнуть какие-то трудности с варнами, с идентификацией с варнами? Под идентификацией я подразумеваю идентификацию с ролью, потому что идентификация вайшнава она не с варной и не с ашрамом. Преданные не называют друг друга: «он грихастха», «он брахмачари». Иногда, к сожалению, они так делают, и это неправильно, потому что это не то, как преданные должны взаимодействовать друг с другом. И у нас есть история, что у нас были проблемы с этим в прошлом: «О, он грихастха,- он падший» «он - брахмачари; она - женщина; он - мужчина» и так далее. Но на самом деле реальный контекст-это то, что мы - *вайшнавы*. И называем ли мы друг друга «грихастхи», «брахмачари», но мы считаем друг друга вайшнавами. И это наша реальная идентификация, наша духовная идентификация. Мы должны прийти к пониманию, что мы _нитья-кришна-_*даса*, и для этого мы должны следовать системе варнашрама. Преданные должны выражать почтение всем, кто вовлечен в служение Кришне .." http://www.forum.krishna.ru/showthre...l=1#post141058 Нужна ли варнашрама обществу преданных?

" пока человек не развил привязанность к слушанию о Кришне, - нужно следовать обязанностям в варнашраме. 
Прабхупада говорит, что варнашрама предназначена для того, чтобы люди достигали уровня, на котором они могут заниматься преданным служением. И поскольку преданные достигают этого уровня и занимаются преданным служением, то их уже не нужно называть «вайшьями», «шудрами» и так далее. А нужно их называть Вайшнавами, потому что это их идентификация. Это не означает, что это уже их основная идентификация, но они уже по крайней мере понимают, что они Кришна-дасы. А людей, которые еще не достигли уровня преданного служения, их называют «вайшьями», «шудрами» и так далее, потому что у них нет никакой другой социальной идентификации .." http://www.forum.krishna.ru/showthre...l=1#post142234

----------


## Семён Сгулов

Уважаемые преданные. Мои Вам поклоны. Большое спасибо за ответы, которые Вы мне дали. Выхожу из темы :victory:  Харе Кришна.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

http://vrajendra.ru/audio/new/2017-0...%D1%87%201.mp3

_Определение своей гуна-кармы (Психология варн, обязанности)_


2-я часть: http://vrajendra.ru/audio/new/2017-0...%82%D1%8B).mp3

----------


## Ivan B1agoy

А Кама (вожделение) у Шудр может преодолеваться? 

Шудра-Вайшнав такое возможно? В чём интересно разница?

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> А Кама (вожделение) у Шудр может преодолеваться?


Как и у всех, трансформируется в прему путем регулируемой духовной практики https://www.vedabase.com/ru/bg/10/28




> Шудра-Вайшнав такое возможно? В чём интересно разница?


Шудра - это тот, кто всем служит. Вайшнав - это тот, кто служит слугам слуг Кришны. Очень удачная комбинация - вайшнав-шудра. Рекомендую всё же внимательно прослушать лекции: http://www.forum.krishna.ru/showthre...l=1#post161491

----------


## Ivan B1agoy

Уважаемая Прабхви Кастурика Деви Даси я очень внимательно прослушал все 3 часа лекций.

Лекции хорошие и в них очень много информации. Правдиво и отрезвляюще.

Однако не могу не обратить внимание на то, что Шримад-Бхагават - Гита поведана Кшатриям.

Я не хочу принизить положение шудр в служении Шри Кришне, но в чём подвох? 

В лекциях Враджендра Кумар Прабху говорит о том, что психология не меняется ни при каких обстоятельствах. О чём тогда речь? Если я Шудра, зачем мне читать Шримад-Бхагават-Гиту получается (по материалу из той же лекции) мне так то нет смысла её читать я не кшатрий и не могу воспринимать наставления для Кшатриев

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Если я Шудра, зачем мне читать Шримад-Бхагават-Гиту получается (по материалу из той же лекции)


Прежде всего мы - слуги вайшнавов, а потом только шудры, вайшьи и т.д. 
Второе - это на какой минуте говорится, что шудрам не нужно читать Бхагавад Гиту? (что-то есть сомнения, что вы внимательно слушали..)

----------


## baladasa

Да, здесь может возникать вопрос, если для шудры естественная среда проявляется в гуне невежества, совершенствуясь в практике йоги и возвышаясь до гуны благости он уже становится не способен выполнять работу согласно своей природе.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Да, здесь может возникать вопрос, если для шудры естественная среда проявляется в гуне невежества, совершенствуясь в практике йоги и возвышаясь до гуны благости он уже становится не способен выполнять работу согласно своей природе.


Вайшнавы, которые являются квалифицированными специалистами в сфере производства и быта, ремесленники, талантливые музыканты или актеры не находятся под влиянием невежества. Такая деятельность связана с грубыми физическими предметами, но сознание вайшнава способно находиться в саттве или в Сознании Кришны. Важно различать деятельность тела и сознание преданного.

Бг 18.46 "Исполняя предписанные ему обязанности, любой человек может достичь совершенства, если поклоняется всепроникающему Господу — источнику всех живых существ."

----------


## Ivan B1agoy

> Прежде всего мы - слуги вайшнавов, а потом только шудры, вайшьи и т.д. 
> Второе - это на какой минуте говорится, что шудрам не нужно читать Бхагавад Гиту? (что-то есть сомнения, что вы внимательно слушали..)


Нет Увы Прабхви Кастурика Деви Даси я очень внимательно прослушал лекции.

Там не говориться, что Шудрам не нужно читать Шримад-Бхагават-Гиту, однако там говорится о том, что психология не меняется, можно обрести какие-то навыки из той или иной варны, но саму психологию варны изменить нельзя ( это из лекции ).

Вывод напрашивается сам собой. 

Получается очень интересный момент Шудра изучает наставления для Кшатриев читая Бхагват-Гиту. Неудивительно, что зависть и подражание преобладают в тех, кто сразу приступил к изучению столь Великого произведения.

Прабхви Кастурика Деви Даси Вы говорите, что мы слуги Вайшнавов, а что в наше время Вайшнавов так много, что любой Шудра может легко его найти и попросить о служении?

Уважаемые преданные, Уважаемые Вайшнавы прошу обратить внимание на столь Важный момент.

----------


## baladasa

> Бг 18.46 "Исполняя предписанные ему обязанности, любой человек может достичь совершенства, если поклоняется всепроникающему Господу — источнику всех живых существ."


Следовательно как сказано в тексте 18.47, если тело находится под влиянием саттвы, необходимо следовать предписанным обязанностям соответствующей варны.



> каждый человек должен заниматься деятельностью, определяемой гуной, под воздействием которой он находится

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Следовательно как сказано в тексте 18.47, если тело находится под влиянием саттвы, необходимо следовать предписанным обязанностям соответствующей варны.


Всё верно, а тем, чьё тело рождено под преобладающим влиянием гуны невежества, предписано заниматься деятельностью шудры. Поэтому Шрила Прабхупада и говорит: "В нынешнюю эпоху, в век Кали, почти все люди — шудры "

Для преданных эти социальные роли хоть и не первичны, но помогают им поддерживать тело, общество и лучше служить Кришне. Сознание вайшнава всегда находится в саттве или Сознании Кришны. Арджуна, находясь в шудха-саттве, не оставил свои обязанности кшатрия и продолжал убивать противников. А следуя вашей логике в предыдущем посте, он что же должен был начать следовать обязанностям брахмана?

_БГ 18.47_ комм: "Если человек, будь он кшатрием, вайшьей или шудрой, исполняя свои обязанности, тем самым служит Верховной Личности Бога, его социальное положение перестает иметь значение. Даже брахманам, совершающим различные жертвоприношения, иногда приходится убивать животных, чтобы принести их в жертву. Точно так же, если кшатрий, выполняя свой долг, убивает врага, его поступок не является греховным. Все это было подробно разъяснено в третьей главе «Бхагавад-гиты». Каждый человек должен посвящать свою деятельность Ягье, или Вишну, Верховной Личности Бога. Все, что мы делаем ради удовлетворения собственных чувств, только порабощает нас. Поэтому каждый должен заниматься деятельностью в соответствии с гунами материальной природы, под влиянием которых находится полученное им тело, преследуя при этом единственную и высшую цель — служить Верховному Господу."

----------


## baladasa

> Поэтому каждый должен заниматься деятельностью в соответствии с гунами материальной природы, под влиянием которых находится полученное им тело, преследуя при этом единственную и высшую цель — служить Верховному Господу."


Я привел цитату из 18.47 старого перевода, там более понятно звучит. Но если вдумчиво прочитать новый, то очевидно не означает, что полученое нами тело, находящееся под влиянием какой либо из гун материальной природы должно быть только при рождении. Гуна-карма, как рождение плюс воспитание, если и родились в семье шудры, но благодаря карме или милости можно получить должное образование, поэтому гуна-карма проявляется к двадцатилетнему возрасту примерно, все рождаются в невежестве, но условия для прогресса отличаются.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Вот видите, новый перевод текста получился философски более точным, поскольку гуна-карма тела на протяжении жизни не меняется, а вот сознание преданных возвышается на протяжении жизни.
Шрила Прабхупада часто говорит: "Положение вайшнава выше , чем положение брахмана".

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Наконец, нашла у вайшнавов это хорошо сформулированное объяснение, что значит, что деятельность шудры относится к гуне невежества:

"Гуна-карма даётся при рождении и не меняется в течении жизни. 
Гуна-карма, как сказано в Бхагавад Гите, влияет на нашу профессиональную деятельность. Но как? Шудра имеет дело с грубой материей, не важно, молоток это, пила, швейная машинка, годовой отчёт или краски… В этом смысле его деятельность в невежестве. Не невежественная сама по себе, в смысле глупая, а шудра имеет дело с невежественными элементами, он взаимодействует с мёртвой материей, которая невежественна, в этом смысле можно сказать что его деятельность находится под влиянием гуны невежества, хотя сам он может быть вполне разумным человеком… И художник и скульптор взаимодействуют с красками и камнем, кистями и инструментами, что является мёртвой материей. Невежество не означает – глупец, невежество означает, что он взаимодействует с мёртвой материей. 
А Брахман взаимодействует с Богом и обучает людей божественным наукам, а кшатрий взаимодействует с людьми, а вайшья взаимодействует с материальными элементами и с людьми, чтобы эти люди товары или имущество правильно создавали и продавали… "

----------


## baladasa

> гуна-карма тела на протяжении жизни не меняется


Я задавал вопрос в разделе.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Это естественно, у родившегося младенца не проявилась еще полностью его гуна-карма. Годам к 20-ти она уже может определяться, у кого-то до 40 лет не определяется, а большинство людей так и остаются неопознанными :-) в Кали-югу варны у людей смешаны, _варна-санкара._

_ШБ 7.11.25 комм._ "В «Бхагавад-гите» (1.40) сказано:  если женщины утрачивают чистоту, у них будут рождаться дети, относящиеся к категории варна-санкара. В наши дни примером варна-санкары являются хиппи, которые не признают никаких правил. 
 Другая проблема людей, относящихся к категории варна-санкары, заключается в том, что среди них очень трудно определить положение конкретного человека. Варнашрама — это научное деление общества на четыре варны и четыре ашрама, но в обществе, состоящем из варна-санкары, такого деления нет, и потому невозможно понять, кто есть кто: в таком обществе стираются грани между брахманами, кшатриями, вайшьями или шудрами.
  Чтобы люди жили в этом мире спокойно и счастливо, необходимо восстановить систему варнашрамы. Нужно определять, к какому роду деятельности склонен каждый человек, и давать ему соответствующее образование. Тогда духовное развитие людей станет естественным." https://www.vedabase.com/ru/sb/7/11/25

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

В давние времена, когда общество не состояло из варна-санкары, даже у младенцев легко определялась их будущая деятельность. Например, родители проводили детям церемонию по определению их варны, раскладывая перед ними предметы, соответствующие разным варнам. Ребенок подползал именно к тому предмету, который определял его деятельность. Также Астролог без проблем указывал на варну ребенка. Не нужно было даже ждать 20 лет тогда.

----------


## Ivan B1agoy

Так, что же всё-таки делать с наставлениями для кшатриев? Есть смысл их читать Шудрам?

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Так, что же всё-таки делать с наставлениями для кшатриев? Есть смысл их читать Шудрам?


Шудрам надо обучаться соответствующим навыкам. А преданным и людям, желающим духовного развития, надо изучать книги Шрилы Прабхупады, слушать его лекции, служить его Божественной Милости в форме его наставлений.

----------


## Ivan B1agoy

В лекциях Враджендра Кумара Прабху очень понятно объяснён принцип того, что имеет и что получает живое существо, которое живёт по Варне (исполняет свои предписанные обязанности - гуна-карма) и очищается от скверны материальной энергии в определённом Ашраме. 

Если живое существо отказывается жить по Варне, то оно остаётся в материальном мире.

Варна-Ашрама Дхарма создана Господом Вишну (не отличным от Верховной личности Господа Шри Кришны) с целью осуществления деятельности по удовлетворению "Ягьи" или той же Верховной Личности Господа Шри Кришны в лице Господа Вишну.

"Ягья" переводится как жертвоприношение.

То есть в идеале Шудра выполняет свои обязанности в духе ягьи, получает плоды, которые потом предлагаются Господу Шри Кришне с любовью и преданностью. 

Шудра может предложить Господу плоды своей деятельности с любовью и преданностью? или это не зависит от Гуны и Кармы?

----------


## Ivan B1agoy

> Шудрам надо обучаться соответствующим навыкам. А преданным и людям, желающим духовного развития, надо изучать книги Шрилы Прабхупады, слушать его лекции, служить его Божественной Милости в форме его наставлений.


Уважаемая Прабхви Кастурика Деви Даси я вот именно этот момент и никак не могу понять.

Психология не меняется, Варна не меняется, Шудра остаётся Шудрой до конца жизни. Навыки Шудр в наше время легко эксплуатируются и используются демоничными личностями и Вайшьями, которые далеко ушли за рамки своей Варны и Ашрама и заняты материальной природой от начала и до конца. 

Я просто не поверю, что Кришна безразличен к Шудрам и считает, что они в своём служении Господу менее достойны чем Арджуна. Возникает резонный вопрос:

А где же наставления для Шудр? 

Любой, кто читает Шримад-Бхагават-Гиту понимает, что Арджуна был воином, он не был в преобладающей гуне невежества. 

Сейчас Век Кали. Все рождаются Шудрами и теперь, чтобы понять Ккришну хоть в одном из его наставлений нужно как минимум иметь очень хорошую Гуну Благости, что для Шудр очень и очень труднодостижимо ( как никак врождённая гуна-карма, которая не меняется ).

----------


## Ivan B1agoy

> Это естественно, у родившегося младенца не проявилась еще полностью его гуна-карма. Годам к 20-ти она уже может определяться, у кого-то до 40 лет не определяется, а большинство людей так и остаются неопознанными :-) в Кали-югу варны у людей смешаны, _варна-санкара._
> 
> _ШБ 7.11.25 комм._ "В «Бхагавад-гите» (1.40) сказано:  если женщины утрачивают чистоту, у них будут рождаться дети, относящиеся к категории варна-санкара. В наши дни примером варна-санкары являются хиппи, которые не признают никаких правил. 
>  Другая проблема людей, относящихся к категории варна-санкары, заключается в том, что среди них очень трудно определить положение конкретного человека. Варнашрама — это научное деление общества на четыре варны и четыре ашрама, но в обществе, состоящем из варна-санкары, такого деления нет, и потому невозможно понять, кто есть кто: в таком обществе стираются грани между брахманами, кшатриями, вайшьями или шудрами.
>   Чтобы люди жили в этом мире спокойно и счастливо, необходимо восстановить систему варнашрамы. Нужно определять, к какому роду деятельности склонен каждый человек, и давать ему соответствующее образование. Тогда духовное развитие людей станет естественным." https://www.vedabase.com/ru/sb/7/11/25


Система Варна-Ашрамы не может быть восстановления без ведома Господа Вишну. 

Его божественная милость А.Ч. Бхактиведанта Свами Шрила Прабхупада в Шримад-Бхагават-Гите говорит, что Варна-Ашрама создана Господом Вишну. Именно Господь Вишну является основателем данной системы социального устройства. 

Однако в настоящее время люди забыли о своей духовной природе и напомнить им об этом может только сам Господь Вишну ("Я память и я забвение, я наделяю и я лишаю разума Живое существо").

По-факту не одному живому существу это не под силу. Но вот что интересно, если мне к примеру дожидаться того момента когда я смогу исполнять свои обязанности в рамках своей Варны "Шудры" тогда мне сколько придётся времени еще здесь провести? жизней так 500 наверное а то и больше.

А если не дожидаться, тогда давайте представим что я бескорыстен в своём служении Господу Вишну, даже будучи Шудрой, что другие живые существа от совместной деятельности со мной и от неправильного отношения ко мне станут лучше? Я думаю яду просто добавится, либо чего хуже не дай бог начнётся зависть и оскорбления ( а если я к примеру стал преданным Шри Кришны, тогда вообще труба (немало историй чем заканчиваются оскорбления преданных ). С этим как быть ?

Я думаю дожидаться момента когда Варна-Ашрама будет восстановлена очень и очень не правильно, тем более в "Шримад-Бхагават-Гите" Кришна сам говорит, что если Живое существо не может прогрессировать в духовном развитии он чувствует ответственность за это, он понимает, что только в его силах дать Живым существам возможность измениться и совершать деятельность в согласии с его волей и для удовлетворения его.

Поэтмоу Варна-Ашраме должна быть какая-то альтернатива.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Просто нужно начать что-то делать для Кришны, и все постепенно начнет проясняться. В других ваших темах об этом много сказано.

----------


## Ivan B1agoy

Уважаемая Прабхви Кастурика Деви Даси Кришна принимает только любовь и преданность. И мне кажется что Шудре очень и очень сложно не спутать "Любовь-Кама" и Любовь-Бхакти".

Я сомневаюсь, что от меня Кришна примет какую то деятельность - это будет не он я это точно знаю, какие-нибудь духи или приведения или пишачи.

Поэтому как Шудре подняться до гуны благости - это более существенно, однако ответ на данный вопрос в предидущих темах простой: повторяйте Маха-Мантру и общайтесь с преданными.

Преданные разные бывают: их там классификаций огромное множество. В том числе и Шанти-Рати (то есть нейтральные отношения с Господом)

Но маха-мантру ведь повторяют с просьбой: "Займи меня пожалуйста в преданном служении, сделай меня слугой своего слуги или сделай меня своим слугой"

Вы представляете Мне Кришна как надаёт служения и куда я потом бежать буду с какой тележкой мне это всё вывозить потом.

Я прошу прощения за свою направленность мысли, но очень хочется в этом разобраться и всё-таки определить вектор своей будущей деятельности.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Обратитесь за помощью к своим старшим, со своей стороны всем чем могла я поделилась.
Харе Кришна

----------


## Ivan B1agoy

Харе Кришна. Спасибо Вам большое, очень Вам признателен за ответы.

----------


## Ivan B1agoy

Я прошу прощения за вероломство в какой-то степени, однако это всего-лишь моя точка зрения. 

Шримад-Бхагават-Гита несомненно подлежит к изучению всем Живым существам, однако не каждому получится понять её такой какая она есть.

Харе Кришна.

----------


## Варган

ШБ 5.26.23: "Потерявшие всякий стыд мужья падших женщин, дочерей шудр, живут как животные, не зная благонравия, чистоты и самоограничения. После смерти они попадают в ад Пуйода, который представляет собой океан гноя, испражнений, мочи, слизи, слюны и прочих нечистот. Шудр, не сумевших подняться на более высокий уровень бытия, бросают в этот океан и заставляют есть всю эту мерзость".

Из разъяснения смысла (purport) этого стиха Шрилы Прабхупады:
"Важно отметить, что в этом стихе речь идет главным образом о шудрах. Если человек родился шудрой и просто ведет жизнь шудры, ему придется снова и снова падать в океан Пуйоды и есть нечистоты. Поэтому даже тем, кто родились шудрами, надо стать брахманами — именно в этом смысл человеческой жизни. Каждый должен стремиться к совершенству. В «Бхагавад-гите»(4.13) Кришна говорит: чатур-варнйам майа сриштам гуна-карма-вибхагашах — «В соответствии с тремя гунами материальной природы и связанной с ними деятельностью Я разделил человеческое общество на четыре сословия». Даже тот, кто обладает качествами шудры, должен стараться достичь более высокого уровня бытия и стать брахманом. Какое бы общественное положение ни занимал человек, никто не имеет права мешать ему развивать в себе качества брахмана или вайшнава. Лучше всего, если он поднимется до уровня вайшнава, тогда он естественным образом станет и брахманом. Такая возможность появится у каждого, только если мы будем развивать Движение сознания Кришны, потому что именно это Движение ставит перед собой задачу возвысить всех людей до уровня вайшнавов. Кришна говорит: сарва- дхарман паритйаджйа мам экам шаранам враджа — «Оставь все прочие занятия и просто предайся Мне» (Б.-г.,18.66). Человек должен оставить обязанности шудры, кшатрия или вайшьи и начать выполнять обязанности вайшнава, которые включают в себя также обязанности брахмана. В «Бхагавад-гите» (9.32) Кришна объясняет это следующим образом:

мам хи партха вйапашритйа
йе ’пи сйух папа-йонайах
стрийо ваишйас татха шудрас
те ’пи йанти парам гатим

«О сын Притхи, приняв Мое покровительство, даже люди низкого происхождения — женщины, вайшьи (торговцы) и шудры (рабочие) — смогут достичь высшей цели жизни». Цель человеческой жизни — вернуться домой, к Богу. Нужно дать такую возможность каждому, будь то шудра, вайшья, женщина или кшатрий, и именно в этом цель Движения сознания Кришны. Если же кто-то предпочитает оставаться шудрой, он обрекает себя на страдания, описанные в этом стихе: тад эватибибхатситам ашнанти."

----------


## Ivan B1agoy

> ШБ 5.26.23: "Потерявшие всякий стыд мужья падших женщин, дочерей шудр, живут как животные, не зная благонравия, чистоты и самоограничения. После смерти они попадают в ад Пуйода, который представляет собой океан гноя, испражнений, мочи, слизи, слюны и прочих нечистот. Шудр, не сумевших подняться на более высокий уровень бытия, бросают в этот океан и заставляют есть всю эту мерзость".
> 
> Из разъяснения смысла (purport) этого стиха Шрилы Прабхупады:
> "Важно отметить, что в этом стихе речь идет главным образом о шудрах. Если человек родился шудрой и просто ведет жизнь шудры, ему придется снова и снова падать в океан Пуйоды и есть нечистоты. Поэтому даже тем, кто родились шудрами, надо стать брахманами — именно в этом смысл человеческой жизни. Каждый должен стремиться к совершенству. В «Бхагавад-гите»(4.13) Кришна говорит: чатур-варнйам майа сриштам гуна-карма-вибхагашах — «В соответствии с тремя гунами материальной природы и связанной с ними деятельностью Я разделил человеческое общество на четыре сословия». Даже тот, кто обладает качествами шудры, должен стараться достичь более высокого уровня бытия и стать брахманом. Какое бы общественное положение ни занимал человек, никто не имеет права мешать ему развивать в себе качества брахмана или вайшнава. Лучше всего, если он поднимется до уровня вайшнава, тогда он естественным образом станет и брахманом. Такая возможность появится у каждого, только если мы будем развивать Движение сознания Кришны, потому что именно это Движение ставит перед собой задачу возвысить всех людей до уровня вайшнавов. Кришна говорит: сарва- дхарман паритйаджйа мам экам шаранам враджа — «Оставь все прочие занятия и просто предайся Мне» (Б.-г.,18.66). Человек должен оставить обязанности шудры, кшатрия или вайшьи и начать выполнять обязанности вайшнава, которые включают в себя также обязанности брахмана. В «Бхагавад-гите» (9.32) Кришна объясняет это следующим образом:
> 
> мам хи партха вйапашритйа
> йе ’пи сйух папа-йонайах
> стрийо ваишйас татха шудрас
> те ’пи йанти парам гатим
> ...


Спасибо Вам за ответ. Противоречие в том, что Шудра не может стать Брахманом, Варна не меняется.

А вот если речь идёт об афоризме "Ахам Брахмасми" - я есть душа, и если под брахманом подразумевается осознание себя душой, то есть Брахман. Тогда противоречия устраняются, однако никто об этом ни слова не сказал.

Брахман как Варна и Брахман как природа Дживы, вот если первое тогда противоречия не устранимы, а если второе тогда всё в порядке.

----------


## Варган

> Спасибо Вам за ответ. Противоречие в том, что Шудра не может стать Брахманом, Варна не меняется.
> 
> А вот если речь идёт об афоризме "Ахам Брахмасми" - я есть душа, и если под брахманом подразумевается осознание себя душой, то есть Брахман. Тогда противоречия устраняются, однако никто об этом ни слова не сказал.
> 
> Брахман как Варна и Брахман как природа Дживы, вот если первое тогда противоречия не устранимы, а если второе тогда всё в порядке.


В книге "Создавайте деревни Вриндаван" Бхакти Рагхава Свами пишет, что философия гаудиа-вайшнавов не придерживается того постулата, что варна не может меняться в течение жизни.

----------


## Ivan B1agoy

Уважаемый Варган, я полностью разделяю мнение Враджендра Кумара Прабху, что Варна всё-таки может измениться, но как в лекции Враджендра Кумар Прабху,  привёл пример с Вишвамитрой, также и я согласен, что если Варну всё-таки менять, то это надо обладать не дюжинным разумом и очень и очень большим объёмом "чего-то" такого что позволит это сделать. И при этом еще и сам Кришна говорит Арджуне - ты воин - должен сражаться, а не пытаться жить жизнью аскета или "йога" с этим ТОЧНО НЕ ПОСПОРИШЬ!  :smilies: 

То, что это реально я согласен, однако лично я не вижу в этом особого смысла ("Даса-Даса ..." - Слуга Слуги Кришны - это доступно Шудре).


Однако те качества которыми наделяет Живое существо гуна невежства и страсти делает человека либо отличным демоном либо плохой ("Низкой" в своём развитии, в своём сознании, в своих качествах) личностью. Вот в этом я лично увидел проблему для себя.

Всё, что имеет Шудра от Гуны Невежества, делает его Вожделенным, завистливым, злобным, неудовлетворённым и "тупым". И вот этот момент, который ,если принять ту "информацию в шастрах" (очень ограниченную мне кажется) с варной он просто обрекает Шудру на Абсолютную Истину в виде КАМЫ! Не БХАКТИ!, а КАМЫ!

И вот тут начинаются трудности в понимании. Если Шудра Развивает Гуну Благости, то он при этом остаётся шудрой, то есть теперь не в бар после ДХАРМЫ а в РАЙ после ВАРНА-АШРАМЫ, а кто-то более продвинутый ( в разуме в качествах ) может познать личностный аспект Господа и обрести Према-Бхакти, а рамках той же Дхармы - обрести Мокшу, двигаться дальше, что Шудре мне кажется труднодоступно. Менять Варну из зависти к Брахманам или Кшатриям - не очень разумно-мотив не тот.

Единственный крутой пример про "Шудру" - это рабочий у станка и вся зарплата на распространение Сознания Кришны, подъём в 6 утра и 4 регулирующих принципа, всё. На всё остальное "Шудра" просто не способен.

Неужели это всё, что можно предложить Шудрам для развития необходимой природы в достижении Шри Кришны? Вот поэтому я так безосновательно и эмоционально затронул природу Кшатрия Арджуны и простого Шудры, чьи качества не особо вдохновляют к служению и саморазвитию.

----------


## Варган

Иван прабху, у Шрилы Прабхупады всё написано просто: "Даже тот, кто обладает качествами шудры, ДОЛЖЕН стараться достичь более высокого уровня бытия и стать брахманом. Какое бы общественное положение ни занимал человек, никто не имеет права мешать ему развивать в себе качества брахмана или вайшнава. Лучше всего, если он поднимется до уровня вайшнава, тогда он естественным образом станет и брахманом". То есть мотив зависти отпадает, это просто выполнение наставления Кришны.

Кстати, брахман тоже может изменить свою варну в течение жизни и деградировать до шудры. См. Ману-самхиту.

----------


## Ivan B1agoy

Спасибо Вам Варган Прабху за ответы.

Целиком и полностью согласен, был не прав относительно Шримад-Бхагавад-Гиты и наставлений как мне показалось только для кшатриев.

Вы и и Прабхви Кастурика Деви Даси полностью правы, наставления Шри Кришны одинаково благоприятны как для собакоеда так и для Брахмана. 

Спасибо Вам большое и прошу Вас меня простить за то, что заставил усомниться в авторитетности метода принесённого Ачарией.

Харе Кришна.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> "Ахам Брахмасми"


_Шрила Прабхупада_: "Мы всегда должны сознавать, что всё что у нас есть, - даже наше тело, даже наш ум, даже энергия, - всё, всё это дано нам Богом. Всё это подарок Бога. Тот, кто придерживается такой концепции жизни, является брахманом - это тот, кто знает Брахман. А тот, кто не знает этого и просто живёт ради чувственного наслаждения, называется скупцом. Мы не должны быть скупцами, мы должны быть брахманами.

----------


## Ivan B1agoy

Огромнейшее спасибо.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> философия гаудиа-вайшнавов не придерживается того постулата, что варна не может меняться в течение жизни.


Если мы можем менять гуна-карму тела, тогда почему бы в нашем обществе не наделать побольше кшатриев и вайшьев? То есть преданных, выполняющих обязанности этих варн? А то вот с общинами и защитой коров за 50 лет ну никак не наладится, только наклюнется где-то серьезный проект - и опять разваливается.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

ГОСПОДЬ ЧАЙТАНЬЯ И ВАРНАШРАМА

«Вопрос: Махарадж, проясните, пожалуйста. В писаниях сказано, что в Кали-йугу все рождаются шудрами. Какие у нас шансы следовать варнашраме? Что об этом говорил Господь Чайтанья? Как применить варнашраму в наш век?

Бхакти Видья Пурна Свами: Да, Вы рождены шудрой. Но вопрос в том, будете ли Вы счастливы, если всё так и останется? Например, сейчас в Вашем кармане нет денег, Вас это устраивает? Конечно, Вы можете выйти утром и заняться попрошайничеством… Так делайте что-то: развивайтесь, получайте образование, используйте природные склонности.

Прежде чем рассматривать, что Господь Чайтанья говорил о варнашраме, давайте взглянем, что Он делал. Когда Он был маленьким, Он учился в гурукуле. Затем Он принял на себя обязанности домохозяина. Он изучал, обучал, распространял знание, а затем принял саннйасу. Он был очень аккуратен в том, какую одежду носить и в том, как обращаться с деньгами. В статусе саннйаси Он был очень строг. Из этого мы можем понять, что Господь Чайтанья думает о варнашраме.

А теперь давайте перейдем к беседе между Господом Чайтаньей и Рамананда Райем. Это то, на чем основан Ваш вопрос. Рамананда Рай также был очень строг в том, чтобы действовать в соответствии со своим положением в рамках варнашрамы. Он был губернатором и понимал, что является шудрой, а не кшатрием. Потому что губернатор работает на царя. Он был менеджером. Очень большим менеджером, но всё-таки менеджером.

Итак, перед нами два человека, которые очень строго следуют варнашраме. И о чем же они говорили?

Господь Чайтанья говорил с Санатаной Госвами о том, как в жизни преданного проявляется аспект самбандхи. С Пракашанандой Сарасвати и Сарвабхаумой Бхаттачарйей Господь беседовал о природе живого существа и о его взаимоотношениях с Богом. С Рупой Госвами Господь говорил о процессе преданного служения. Итак, Он уже установил самбандху и абхидейу, а теперь, разговаривая с Рамананда Райем, Он устанавливает прайоджану. И, обсуждая прайоджану, они говорили о том, что является конечной целью жизни. Рамананда Рай начал с того, что надо стремиться удовлетворить Господа, следуя принципам варнашрамы. И Господь Чайтанья ответил, что это внешнее.

Но чем является ваше тело? Это внутреннее или внешнее? Это внешнее. А как быть с умом, разумом и ложным эго? Тоже внешнее. Таким образом, варнашрама работает с этими внешними элементами для того, чтобы, в конечном счете, живое существо могло погрузиться во взаимоотношения с Кришной как с личностью, в Его игры и во взаимоотношения с Его близкими спутниками, чтобы перенять их настроение и помогать им в их служении Кришне. То есть здесь мы уже говорим о цели, а не о процессе.

Но в том, что касается социальной системы, Господь Чайтанья и все Его спутники, все ачарйи в парампаре и все, о ком говорится в шастрах, приняли систему варнашрамы. За исключением Господа Ришабхадева, который в конце своей жизни отказался от варнашрамы. Он просто бродил по лесу, катался по земле, не носил одежду и не обращал внимания на то, что происходит вокруг. А также садху, который практиковал «йогу питона». Он просто лежал на дороге и, если ему приходило что-то съедобное, он ел. Но если ничего не было, он постился. Они просто следовали философии. Поэтому, если вы не хотите следовать варнашраме, тогда этот вариант для вас».

(Из семинара ЕС Бхакти Видья Пурна Свами «Варнашрама»
http://www.vasudeva.ru/index.php?opt...157&Itemid=267

----------


## Ivan B1agoy

Скажите  какую литературу рекомендуют читать шудрам, для избавления от зависти, корысти  жадности, злости, и так далее. Ранее в тексте написано, что тело грубое и тонкое оно внешнее по отношению к душе. Скажите какая литература помогает прийти к исполнению своих обязанностей в рамках варна ашрамы сословия шудр? Какая литература работает с внешним для приведения ума в состояние способное исполнять свои обязанности шудры.

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> Скажите  какую литературу рекомендуют читать шудрам, для избавления от зависти, корысти  жадности, злости, и так далее. Ранее в тексте написано, что тело грубое и тонкое оно внешнее по отношению к душе. Скажите какая литература помогает прийти к исполнению своих обязанностей в рамках варна ашрамы сословия шудр? Какая литература работает с внешним для приведения ума в состояние способное исполнять свои обязанности шудры.


В литературе, как и в музыке, всегда есть двое - тот кто звучит, и тот кто слышит.

Умение слушать зависит от деятельности. Как говорил Иисус, имеющий уши да слышит.

_"Он сказал им в ответ: для того, что вам дано знать тайны Царствия Небесного, а им не дано, 12ибо кто имеет, тому дано будет и приумножится, а кто не имеет, у того отнимется и то, что имеет; 13потому говорю им притчами, что они видя не видят, и слыша не слышат, и не разумеют; 14и сбывается над ними пророчество Исаии, которое говорит: слухом услышите - и не уразумеете, и глазами смотреть будете - и не увидите, 15ибо огрубело сердце людей сих и ушами с трудом слышат, и глаза свои сомкнули, да не увидят глазами и не услышат ушами, и не уразумеют сердцем, и да не обратятся, чтобы Я исцелил их. "_(Мф 13.11)

Поэтому литература не является гарантией, как и музыка. Под одним и тем же солнцем и на одной и той же почве растут и благостные растения и ядовитые и сорняки.

Святые отцы пишут, что преданный должен уподобится садовнику и плохие растения искоренять, а за хорошими ухаживать.

Плод зависит от зерна, а зерно не зависит от почвы. В хорошей почве прорастает всё, и зависть и корысть и жадность и злость.

Если будете выращивать только семена преданности, то будет вкус и к литературе и к музыке соответствующий.

Если будете выращивать другие семена, то вкусы будут другие.

Если выращиваете семена сорняков или ядовитых растений, а будете пытаться читать литературу как для преданных, или слушать
музыку как для преданных, то не сможете ничего понять.

_"слухом услышите - и не уразумеете, и глазами смотреть будете - и не увидите"_

В то же время парамахамса может читать и слушать что угодно и всё это будет ему на благо для развития его преданности.

Поэтому чтение или слушание - это следствие. А причина правильная деятельность. А причина правильной деятельности - правильный мотив.

Итак, *мотив определяет всё*. Он как дхарма, служите ему, и он защитит вас от всего, и даст вам и литературу и музыку и всё что хотите.

А если мотив ложный, то и даже в самой истинной религии человек найдет ложный путь.

Когда мотив неотличен от деятельности и от плодов и от литературы и от музыки, то это и значит что мотив истинный, недвойственный. Вы смотрите в книгу и видите там Его, вы слушаете музыку и слышите там его, вы делаете что-то ради него.
Если ваш мотив такой, то он истинный.

----------


## Анурадха д.д.

Мне вот в контексте темы вспомнились цели жизни Дхарма-Артха-Кама-Мокша. Столпы, так сказать, варнашрамы и вообще, цивилизованного мира. 
  Если Дхарма- это принцип организации и управления (закон, религия, управленцы). Этот принцип должны обеспечить кшатрии.
  Артха- это принцип экономического развития (земледелие, ремесла, организация экономических связей). Этот принцип должны обеспечить Вайшьи.

  И вот Кама- комфорт, удобства,предметы обихода, культура, этика (Видура был премьер-министром, отвечал за этику при дворе), искусство. И этот принцип должны обеспечить Шудры.

   Как я вижу это устройство. В рамках любой варны, человек начинает с низов и у него есть шанс развить свои качества и подняться наверх. То есть, если ты идешь в услужение к кшатриям, занимаешься обеспечением защиты Дхармы (в нынешних условиях- это любые управленческие, военные и прочие госструктуры, со временем, при стечении удачи, при наборе качеств, ты можешь стать тем, кто несет ответственность на самом верху). Но в любом случае-рядовой на службе или генерал, или правитель страны- все это варна кшатриев. Просто разные ступени внутри этой системы.

  Или варна шудр. Тут градация от слуг (тех, кто обеспечивают комфорт на бытовом уровне) до людей искусства (которые обеспечивают комфорт на более тонком, интеллектуальном уровне. Все создатели красивого, удобного и радующего глаз-шудры. От рядового ремесленника или разнорабочего на заводе до великих художников, зодчих. Ну или Видура-специалист по этике и этикету. И все это в рамках одной варны. Просто разные ступени.

----------


## Ivan B1agoy

Я очень рад Вашим ответам на свои вопросы, спасибо Вам большое. Но раз ужь мы живём в век шудр, тогда мне кажется странным следующее: "Кришна говорит, успех в сознании Шри Кришны, зависит от того насколько хорошо, каждый исполняет обязанности в сознании Господа". Плюс к тому: " Шудрам разрешается поклоняться божествам без произношения мантр". Несомненно милость Господа Чайтаньи не имеет границ и ограничений. Но по сути из данного контекста следует, что исполнение шудрами обязанностей в сознании Кришны, согласно шримад-бхагават гите его Божественной милости А.Ч. Бхактиведанты Свами Шрилы Прабхупады определит конечный результат.
Неужели ШРИ Вьясадева не записал не одной книги для Шудр, неужели в обществе сознания Кришны нет литературы о жизни Шудр с достижением позитивной тенденции и конечной цели жизни?. 

Единственной упоминание о Шудрах упоминается в беседах с Раманандой Раем. Часть которой упомянута в данной теме  Прабхви Кастурикой Деви Даси.

----------


## Анурадха д.д.

> Неужели ШРИ Вьясадева не записал не одной книги для Шудр, неужели в обществе сознания Кришны нет литературы о жизни Шудр с достижением позитивной тенденции и конечной цели жизни?.


  Вы подразумеваете, что для шудр- особые стандарты? Которые должны быть описаны в отдельной литературе? Разве Бхагавад Гита только для брахманов или кшатриев написана? Она универсальна. Для всех нас, вечных обусловленных душ.

  Или должна быть литература, описывающая профессиональные навыки? Вроде того, как стать идеальным шудрой? Шудры для чайников?.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Шрила Прабхупада объясняет, что шудрой еще надо научиться быть. Если бы люди умели быть шудрами, все бы служили друг другу и продвигались хоть как-то, не получали бы животных форм тел после смерти.
Шудра - это хороший слуга. Служи другим, непонятно, почему это может быть непонятно  :smilies: 


Вот диалог Шрилы Прабхупады с учениками. С неожиданной забавной концовкой))

Преданный (1): Им не хватает общего счастья.
Шрила Прабхупада: Да. Счастья нет. Никто не должен бездельничать, потому что он будет голоден. Поэтому как он будет оставаться ленивым? Он должен будет пойти куда-то, попросить пищу, и ему скажут, "Сначала поработай. Затем получишь еду". Он будет работать. Поэтому не стоит вопрос того, чтобы оставаться лентяем. Также как хиппи. Они не работают, но когда они ни откуда не получают еды, то они идут и работают. Не так ли? Поэтому он должен работать.
Пушта Кришна: Тогда это стимул.
Шрила Прабхупада: Да.
Преданный (2): Некоторые из них воруют. Вместо того, чтобы работать, они воруют свою еду.
Шрила Прабхупада: Да. Воруют... Тогда его арестовывают, тогда он должен будет работать в тюрьме. И всё.
Харикеша: Рубить скалы.
Шрила Прабхупада: Да. А иначе будут бить кнутом. В Бхагавад-Гите рекомендуется, что вместо того, чтобы лениться и не работать, лучше воровать. Лучше воровать.
Пушта Кришна: Как это?
Шрила Прабхупада: Ха? Там это есть. Воровство это плохая работа, плохая работа. Это также работа, но плохая работа. Поэтому Кришной рекомендуется, что вместо того, чтобы быть ленивым, лучше делать плохую работу.
Харикеша: "Действие хуже, чем бездействие".
Шрила Прабхупада: Да, Да. Да.
Харикеша: Человек не может даже поддерживать своё тело в форме.
Шрила Прабхупада: Да. Поэтому воровство даже лучше, чем быть ленивым.
Пушта Кришна: "Лучше исполнять свой долг, даже может быть несовершенно, чем исполнять обязанности другого?
Шрила Прабхупада: Да. Да. (смех)  :smilies:

----------


## Ivan B1agoy

Да да, я именно об этом написал. Как стать идеальным шудрой? Какой он идеальный шудра? 
То, что Шримад-бхагават гита для Всех не говорит о том, что каждый, кто её читает, способен осознать, то что там написано, а вот исполнить свои обязанности шудры для Верховного Господа через наставления и указания Гуру это более реально, чем полностью осознать шастру.

----------


## Ivan B1agoy

> Шрила Прабхупада объясняет, что шудрой еще надо научиться быть. Если бы люди умели быть шудрами, все бы служили друг другу и продвигались хоть как-то, не получали бы животных форм тел после смерти.
> Шудра - это хороший слуга. Служи другим, непонятно, почему это может быть непонятно 
> 
> 
> Вот диалог Шрилы Прабхупады с учениками. С неожиданной забавной концовкой))
> 
> Преданный (1): Им не хватает общего счастья.
> Шрила Прабхупада: Да. Счастья нет. Никто не должен бездельничать, потому что он будет голоден. Поэтому как он будет оставаться ленивым? Он должен будет пойти куда-то, попросить пищу, и ему скажут, "Сначала поработай. Затем получишь еду". Он будет работать. Поэтому не стоит вопрос того, чтобы оставаться лентяем. Также как хиппи. Они не работают, но когда они ни откуда не получают еды, то они идут и работают. Не так ли? Поэтому он должен работать.
> Пушта Кришна: Тогда это стимул.
> ...


Уважаемая Прабхви Кастурика Деви Даси спасибо Вам большое, за очень уместное сообщение.

----------


## Ivan B1agoy

Глава 8 Чайтанья - Чаритамриты перевод Шрилы Бхактивиноды Тхакуры в "Амрита праваха Бхашье": Из беседы Шри Чайтаньи Махапрабху и Рамананда Рая

Текст 21, Глава 8:
Шри Чайтанья Махапрабху спросил его: " Ты Рамананда Рай?",-и тот ответил:" Да, я Твой  низкий слуга, принадлежащий к сословию шудр".

Текст 22, Глава 8: Тогда Шри Чайтанья МахаПрабху крепко обнял Шри Рамананда Рая. От экстаза и любви и господин и слуга чуть не потеряли сознание.

Текст 23, Глава 8: В них пробудились естественная любовь к друг другу и обнялись и упали на землю.

Комментарий: Шрила Рамананда Рай был воплощением Гопи по имени Вишакха.... Гопи Вишакха главная из помощниц Шримати Радхарани.

.... 

Понимая уровень Гопи невольно возникает вопрос: уместно ли простому Шудре изучать жизнь Рамананда Рая, в целях обретения правильного опыта жизни Шудры.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Не нужно ничего выдумывать, зачем вы тратите свое и чужое время. Шрила Прабхупада не давал наставлений изучать чью-то жизнь. Шрила Прабхупада просил преданных сначала изучить Бхагавад Гиту под руководством наставников, а затем только Шримад Бхагаватам. И может тогда мы получим квалификацию приступить к Чайтанья Чаритамрите.

----------


## Ivan B1agoy

Уважаемая Прабхви Кастурика Деви Даси, а на чьем примере должен жить Шудра? 

Шудра не может жить как Кшатрий. Но развиваться духовно ему вполне по силам тем же способом.

Шудрам помимо прасада ещё одежда нужна, деньги на метро или автобус, чтобы до Храма доехать, и так далее, а ещё у Шудр дети есть и обязанность платить налоги и слушать лекции Вайшнавов, а иначе как Вы правильно написали, йога питона или кнут в тюремной камере.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Уважаемая Прабхви Кастурика Деви Даси, а на чьем примере должен жить Шудра? 
> 
> Шудра не может жить как Кшатрий. Но развиваться духовно ему вполне по силам тем же способом.
> 
> Шудрам помимо прасада ещё одежда нужна, деньги на метро или автобус, чтобы до Храма доехать, и так далее, а ещё у Шудр дети есть и обязанность платить налоги и слушать лекции Вайшнавов, а иначе как Вы правильно написали, йога питона или кнут в тюремной камере.


Вы задаете несколько месяцев одни и те же вопросы. Преданные вам дают одни и те же ответы, это просто потеря времени.

Слушайте для начала Радио Прабхупада, там есть все ответы.

" _Шрила Прабхупада:_
Прими всю массу людей за шудр. Затем выбери.
 Те,которые не являются ни брахманом, ни кшатрием, ни вайшьей, тогда они шудры. И всё, очень легко.

Харикеша: А как насчёт тех людей, которые не хотят работать? Они ленивые.
Шрила Прабхупада: Пусть станут шудрами. Пусть станут слугами. В конце концов, если он не будет работать, то он не сможет получить свою еду. Тогда пусть станет слугой. Он должен будет работать, чтобы получить пищу. Никакой собственности. Ему не надо давать никакой собственности. Если вы будете работать, то вы получите еду. "

----------


## Ivan B1agoy

Большое спасибо за дополнение. Можно привести массу цитат, где говорится о том, насколько трудно обрести истинное сознание Кришны, в связи с чем преданному рекомендуется исполнять свои обязанности в обусловленном состоянии. Параллельно развивая сознание Кришны.

Вы правы, в моём лице вопрос остаётся не разрешенным. Однако я не считаю данную тему предметом спора.

----------


## Анурадха д.д.

Для людей с небольшим разумом, есть Нити Шастры. Вроде сказок и притч. Хитопадеша, как пример.

 Там в самом начале, нужно было обучить мудрости и знаниям двух великовозрастных  лба. Им наука не шла. Вот и решили попробовать обучение через сказки и басни.
  Если предположить, что некоторым трудно читать Бхагавад Гиту (даже под руководством), то почему бы не попробовать эти сказки почитать?

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Для людей с небольшим разумом, есть Нити Шастры. Вроде сказок и притч. Хитопадеша, как пример.
> 
>  Там в самом начале, нужно было обучить мудрости и знаниям двух великовозрастных  лба. Им наука не шла. Вот и решили попробовать обучение через сказки и басни.
>   Если предположить, что некоторым трудно читать Бхагавад Гиту (даже под руководством), то почему бы не попробовать эти сказки почитать?


Спасибо, хорошая идея! Надо почитать  :smilies:

----------


## Ivan B1agoy

А если нет руководства Уважаемая Прабхви Анурадха Деви Даси?

----------


## Анурадха д.д.

> А если нет руководства Уважаемая Прабхви Анурадха Деви Даси?


 Судя по всему, вы на пути к нему)). Вы здесь, задаете вопросы. И желаете руководства. Продолжайте в том же духе. Все-таки, тут самый важный фактор- это ваше желание- встретиться с теми, под чьим руководством можно изучать священные писания.

----------


## Ivan B1agoy

Честно говоря вообще нет желания служить Кришне. :smilies:  Уважаемые Вайшнавы прошу прощения, но это правда. 

Мне не хватает веры и убеждённости в то, что Кришна к моменту когда это желание станет очень сильным сохранит хоть какую то надежду на встречу с такими душами как Ачария Шрила Прабхупада.

----------


## Анурадха д.д.

Как правило, такое желание появляется, если есть вкус. Кришна часто  авансом дает крохи этого вкуса, как стимул двигаться к Нему. Просто если бы у вас не было никогда этого вкуса- вряд ли бы вы вообще стали интересоваться Сознанием Кришны. И задавать здесь вопросы. Но видимо- вы начали это забывать, каково это- чувствовать радость от воспевания Святого имени или киртана. Или хорошего общения. Почему? Вот тут причины, как правило, индивидуальные. Но решаемые, при желании.

----------


## Амира

Система варнашрамы – Ш.Б. Песнь 11, гл 17:

Текст 16

*Умиротворенность, самообладание, аскетизм, чистота, удовлетворенность, терпимость, прямодушие, преданность Мне, милосердие и правдивость – таковы природные качества брахманов.*

Текст 17

*Энергичность, физическая сила, решительность, героизм, выносливость, щедрость, огромная целеустремленность, постоянство, преданность брахманам и способность вести за собой – таковы природные качества кшатриев.*

Текст 18

*Приверженность ведической культуре, склонность к благотворительности, свобода от лицемерия, служение брахманам и неотступное желание накапливать больше денег – таковы природные качества вайшьев.*

Текст 19

*Бесхитростное служение брахманам, коровам, полубогам и другим достойным поклонения живым существам, а также полная удовлетворенность тем, что приходит в результате такого служения, – вот природные качества шудр.*

Текст 20

*Неопрятность, лживость, склонность к воровству, безверие, привычка затевать ссоры на пустом месте, похотливость, гневливость и жадность – таковы природные качества тех, кто занимает низшее положение, находясь вне системы варнашрамы.*

Текст 21

*Ненасилие, правдивость, честность, желание счастья и благополучия для всех живых существ, а также свобода от вожделения, гнева и жадности – таковы обязанности всех членов общества.*

----------


## Амира

«Вечная природа души – божественна. Та религия, которая правильно определяет качества души, является вечной религией. Все остальные религии преходящи. Таковыми являются варнашрама-дхарма, аштанга-йога, санкхья и другие течения. Если индивидуальная душа не находится в плену майи, ей нет смысла следовать по вышеназванным путям. Эти временные религии предназначены лишь для околдованных майей. Многочисленные псевдорелигии приспособлены к конкретным обстоятельствам. Поэтому все эти религии временны.

Временные  обязанности  души,  пребывающей  в материальном теле, отличаются от непосредственных духовных обязанностей живого существа. Временные обязанности можно исполнять, если они направлены на духовное развитие. Тогда они  способствуют  постижению  истинной  духовной  природы. Но  если  какие-либо  средства  не  способствуют  достижению этой  цели,  то  эти  средства  надлежит  отвергнуть.  Поэтому средства  считаются  вторичными.  Средства  —  всего  лишь отдельное  составляющее  того,  что  является  конечной  целью.

Исходя  из  этого  утверждения,  мы  можем  сделать  вывод,  что временные  обязанности  не  являются  совершенными.  К примеру,  процесс  повторения гаятри,  как  и  прочие обязанности брахмана, подчинен многочисленным правилам и должен  совершаться  лишь  в  конкретное  время.  Подобного рода  обязанности  не  имеют  ничего  общего  с  естественной духовной  деятельностью  души.  Но  следуя  этим  правилам долгое  время  и  общаясь  со  святыми вайшнавами,  можно очиститься. Благодаря этому у человека может появиться вкус
к  святому  имени  Господа  Хари.  Он  не  станет  больше заниматься  прежней  деятельностью  —  к  примеру, повторением гаятри. Воспевание святого имени Господа Хари —  идеальная  духовная  деятельность.  Повторение гаятри  и прочие  действия  —  лишь  различные  средства, предназначенные для достижения конечной цели — воспевания святого  имени  Господа  Хари.

Истина  кроется  не  в  этих действиях.  Святые  люди  утверждают,  что  подобные обязанности достойны почитания, но, тем не менее, считаются несовершенными,  нечистыми  и  недолговечными.  Конечной целью  является  постижение  духовной  истины.  Временные обязанности вовлекают индивидуальную душу в отношения с материей  и  материалистами,  поэтому  они  считаются отвратительными.  Преходящие обязанности  сугубо материальны.  Они  влекут  за  собой  множество,  казалось  бы, сладких,  но  ненужных  плодов,  которые  приходят  к индивидуальной  душе  сами  собой.  Даже  не  желая  подобных жалких достижений, душа, тем не менее, не может их избежать.

Временные  обязанности  недолговечны.  Они  выполняются душой не всегда и не везде. К примеру, лишь по определенной причине брахман  наделяется  свойственной брахману природой, кшатрий  —  свойственной кшатрию,  и  так  далее. Когда эта причина устраняется, соответствующая ей природа тоже перестает существовать. Одна и та же душа сначала может родиться брахманом,  затем  — парией.  Следовательно, обязанности брахманов обладают временной природой. Они не имеют отношения к изначальным обязанностям души. Поэтому фразу  «присущие  душе  обязанности»  применительно  к временным обязанностям можно понимать лишь в переносном смысле.  С  каждым  новым  телесным  воплощением  души  эти «присущие  обязанности»  меняются.  Однако  вечная  природа души никогда не претерпевает изменений. Ее вечная природа и есть  истинная,  присущая  каждой  душе  обязанность. Временные же обязанности все, без исключения, недолговечны.

Если  кто-нибудь  спросит  меня:  «В  чем  заключаются обязанности вайшнавов?»,  я  отвечу:  «Обязанности вайшнавов —  вечные  обязанности  души.  Вырвавшись  из  мира  материи, душа вайшнава обретает свое чистое духовное тело, и с этим телом  приступает  к  тому  виду  деятельности  в  преданном служении,  которое  позволяет  ей  наиболее  полно  выражать свою  духовную  любовь  к  Господу  Кришне.  Обитая  в материальном  мире,  разумный  человек  с  благодарностью принимает  все,  что  способствует  совершенствованию его духовной жизни, и отвергает все, что препятствует ему. Он не подчиняется рекомендациям и запретам писаний слепо. Такой человек  с  готовностью  принимает  на  вооружение  все наставления  писаний,  которые  формируют  преданность Господу  Хари.  Если  же  поучения  писаний  не  содействуют взращиванию  преданности,  он  спокойно  отвергает  их.  Точно так  же  он  принимает  или  отрицает  запреты,  изложенные  в писаниях. Вайшнав  —  достойнейший  в  материальном  мире человек.  Он  —  друг  каждого  живого  существа. Вайшнав олицетворяет  собой  все  благое,  что  есть  в  мире».

Бхактивинода Тхакур «Джайва-дхарма» Гл.3 Временные обязанности души несовершенны, нечисты и преходящи

----------


## Ivan B1agoy

Уважаемая Амира спасибо.

Несомненно вечные обязанности живого существа состоят в том, чтобы служить Верховному господа Кришне. Кришна Ниргуна, служение Кришне и сам Кришна имеют одну природу.

Шраванам, Киртанам, Вишнох.... Виды преданного служения. 

Шудра как был Шудрой так и останется, гуна-карма не меняется, однако шудра приобретает природу Брахмана.

Обязанности в рамках Варна-Ашраме подразумевает деятельность, которая помогает Шудре исполняя свои предписанные обязанности очиститься от зависти, корысти, алчности, жадности вообще всего того что заставляет Шудру обуславливаться.

То есть Шудра остаётся Шудрой, но в рамках данной Варны он приближается к осознанию своей истинной природы. 

Вот об этой деятельности я вопрошаю, какова Свадхарма Шудры? Рамананда Рай был чиновником, хотя по Варне был Шудрой, его на паланкине даже возили, это несколько отличается от тех представлений о которых писала ранее Прабхви Кастурика Деви Даси.


Шудра не должен иметь своего жилища, его только кормят и не дают своих денег.

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> Вот об этой деятельности я вопрошаю, какова Свадхарма Шудры?


Деятельность сама по себе не очищает. Она лишь пища. Поставьте 2 человека делать одно и то же, один возвысится, а другой на той же самой деятельности деградирует.

Разве кшатрии не были уничтожены 21 раз Парашурамой?

_ ШБ 9.16.19 — Из крови сыновей Картавирьярджуны Господь Парашурама сотворил ужасную реку, которая заставила дрожать от страха царей, утративших почтение к брахманической культуре. Поскольку кшатрии погрязли в пороке, Господь Парашурама под предлогом мести за смерть отца двадцать один раз уничтожал всех кшатриев на земле. В месте, известном как Саманта-панчака, он наполнил их кровью девять озер._ 

Само кшатрийство не защитило кшатриев от погрязания в пороке.

А по вашему если человек шудра _" Шудрой, но в рамках данной Варны он приближается к осознанию своей истинной природы"_

Комментарий к стиху ШБ 9.16.19
_ Господь Парашурама истребил кшатриев двадцать один раз подряд за то, что они пренебрегали брахманической культурой. То, что кшатрии убили отца Парашурамы, было лишь предлогом; на самом деле кшатрии, или представители правящего сословия, обрекли себя на гибель тем, что утратили чистоту. О важности брахманической культуры говорится в шастрах, особенно в «Бхагавад-гите» (ч?тур-вар?йа? май? с?ш?а? гу?а-карма-вибх?га?а?). По законам природы, если правительство, став безответственным и порочным, пренебрегает брахманической культурой (случись такое во времена Господа Парашурамы или в наши дни), на землю обязательно явится такое воплощение Господа, как Парашурама, чтобы опустошить ее пожаром, голодом, эпидемиями или иными катастрофами._ 

Поскольку кшатрии деградировали не от того, что они перестали быть кшатриями, а от того, что "утратили чистоту", а в наше время кали-юги сложно ожидать чистоты шудр, то нужно поднимать вопрос не только о том, какова деятельность шудр, а и о том, что такое* чистота* деятельности шудр.

Пример. Вот взять вновь кшатриев.
_Энергичность, физическая сила, решительность, героизм, выносливость, щедрость, огромная целеустремленность, постоянство, преданность брахманам и способность вести за собой – таковы природные качества кшатриев._

Все те же качества могут иметь и демоны. Единственное, что удерживает -преданность брахманам. Но если брахманы ложные, каковые они обычно в кали-югу (ведь рыба гниет с головы), то вот начинаем вместо кшатрия иметь нечто, что будет деградировать.

Остальные качества, как энергичность, сила, решительность и т.д. никак не могут спасти кшатриев от деградации. 

Точно так и шудры.
_"Бесхитростное служение брахманам, коровам, полубогам"_ - вот те качества, которые могут защитить шудр от деградации.

При условии, что брахманы настоящие, ну и полубоги тоже.

То есть настоящие брахманы нужны в обществе, чтобы остальные сословия хотя бы не деградировали. Брахманы дают защиту всем.

Без настоящих брахманов невозможно чисто выполнять обязанности шудр. В отсутствие брахманов кто-то из шудр может служить полубогам.
Но это уже какой-то полубрахман-полушудра будет.

Деятельность это как пища. Как коровы. Коровы сами по себе не очищают. Но забота о коровах очищает. И если из их молока сделать масло и предложить Кришне, вот это очищает. То есть забота о чьем-то благе очищает. И у каждого сословия есть своя деятельность, которая *не сама по себе, а с помощью которой* можно приносить кому-то благо.

----------


## Ivan B1agoy

Кому лучше служить Брахманам или Вайшнавам? Как правильно Шудрам просить служение?

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> Кому лучше служить Брахманам или Вайшнавам? Как правильно Шудрам просить служение?


Вспомним цитату.
_Бесхитростное служение брахманам, коровам, полубогам и другим достойным поклонения живым существам], а также полная удовлетворенность тем, что приходит в результате такого служения_

Если вы будете выбирать кому ЛУЧШЕ служить, то это уже нельзя назвать бесхистростным служением, а также полной удовлетворенностью.
Ведь кому ЛУЧШЕ служить подразумевает ЛУЧШЕ и плоды. Определенная корысть в этом.  Лучше-хуже кому? Мне? Тогда какое же это служение?

Служение всегда само просится в руки, а люди обычно от большинства видов служения отказываются, вот именно из-за своих предпочтений лучше, хуже. Поэтому не думаю, что служение нужно просить. Служение ведь во имя блага, а кто же вам скажет о своем благе, которое ежесекундно меняется? Благо само скажет за себя. Оно весьма разнообразно. Посмотрите любую ситуацию, и сможете увидеть что есть благо в каждом конкретном случае. Лучшее слово тут - помощь. Кто ищет как помочь, тот всегда видит кому и как можно помочь. Если человек не отказывается от ЛЮБОГО служения, которое само приходит к нему, то есть удовлетворен самой возможностью помочь во имя блага, вот это и есть шудра на своем месте. А если кто ищет не как помочь, а кому ЛУЧШЕ помочь, это уже определенное лукавство.

Кшатрий же и брахман и вайшья уже более разборчивы в служениях и не без оснований, т.к. у них есть на это качества.

----------


## Амира

(1)
`amara’ bolite prabhu! are kichu nai
tumi-i amara matra pita-bandhu-bhai

Господин, я не назову отныне ничего «моим». Ведь Ты - все для меня, и отец, и друг, и брат.

(2)
bandhu, dara, suta, suta—tava dasi das
sei to’ sambandhe sabe amara prayas

Друзья, жена, сыновья и дочери - Твои служанки и служители. Заботиться о них я буду лишь потому что они связаны с Тобой.

(3)
dhana, jana, griha, dara `tomara’ boliya
rakha kori ami matro sevaka hoiya

Богатства, семью, дом и жену я называю Твоими, и оберегаю их потому что они служат Тебе.

(4)
tomara karyera tore uparjibo dhan
tomara samsare-vyaya koribo vahan

Лишь ради служения Тебе я буду зарабатывать деньги и нести на себе обязанности заботящегося о Твоем домашнем хозяйстве.

(5)
bhalo-manda nahi jani seva matro kori
tomara samsare ami vishaya-prahari

Я не сведущ в том, что хорошо, а что плохо... Я лишь совершаю свое служение. Я всего-навсего, сторож Твоего имущества.

(6)
tomara icchaya mora indriya-calana
shravana, darshana, ghrana, bhojana-vasana

Спеша исполнить Твои желания, я использую свои чувства. Лишь с этой целью я слушаю, смотрю, вдыхаю и ощущаю вкус.

(7)
nija-sukha lagi’ kichu nahi kori ar
bhakativinoda bole, tava sukha-sar

Ничего не делать ради собственного удовлетворения! Бхактивинод восклицает: «Твое счастье - вот суть!»


Бхактивинода Тхакур “Шаранагати”

----------


## Ivan B1agoy

Как помочь Варна - санкаре стать Варна-ашрамой, как стать хотя бы Шудрой. Речь о Шраддхе в Кришну?

----------


## Дмитрий.В.

> Честно говоря вообще нет желания служить Кришне.


Ачарья Прабхупада говорил что желание служить Кришне возрастает *в процессе служения Кришне*.

Если вы просто читаете о пользе мыла и говорите об этом то этого мало.Надо начать процесс намылиться и помыться тогда вы реально ощутите результат.

----------


## Ivan B1agoy

Спасибо Дмитрий. Уважаемые преданные, Вайшнавы скажите пожалуйста какая деятельность рекомендована Шудрам. Если у кого то есть знание из Шастр, то может есть конкретные примеры. Спасибо.

Точнее сказать чем способен заниматься шудра, какие виды социальной и общественной деятельности доступна Шудрам?

----------


## Дмитрий.В.

> Спасибо Дмитрий. Уважаемые преданные, Вайшнавы скажите пожалуйста какая деятельность рекомендована Шудрам. Если у кого то есть знание из Шастр, то может есть конкретные примеры. Спасибо.


Шудра это любой человек работающий за фиксированную плату.Если у вас свой бизнес вы не шудра если у вас есть хозяин вы шудра.В этом смысле учителя в школе врачи сантехники водители это шудры.Но если у вас частная клиника школа или свой автомобиль вы не шудра.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

По качествам человека нужно определять его варну. Учитель в школе не обязательно шудра, и частный преподаватель не обязательно брахман. По деятельности не всегда возможно определить природу человека в Кали-югу. 

Враджендра Кумар прабху очень подробно это объясняет тут:

"Определение своей природы"

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Рамананда Рай был чиновником, хотя по Варне был Шудрой, его на паланкине даже возили, это несколько отличается от тех представлений о которых писала ранее Прабхви Кастурика Деви Даси.


Вам были даны цитаты духовных учителей, ничего не выдумалось от себя.
Когда говорилось о Рамананда Рае, как раз упоминалось о его деятельности в роли шудры, но по качествам он не шудра. Так что это все надо уметь различать. Слушайте лекции, читайте, Шрила Прабхупада говорил, что наш прогресс начинается со слушания о Кришне и служения преданным Кришны.

----------


## Ivan B1agoy

Уважаемая Прабхви Кастурика Деви Даси я просто пытаюсь разобраться. 

Я не капли не сомневаюсь в том, что пишут святые, на чьих словах Вы строите ответы на мои вопросы. Спасибо Вам огромное.

Мне понятен принцип разграничения сословий. Я не вижу смысла превозносить какое-то сословие а другое принижать. 

Мне Важно знать на что я могу расчитывать, чему мне стоит обучаться, какие навыки приобретать, чтобы быть полезным для служения Вайшнавам.

Мне просто думается, что если опираться на слова Ачарии, то это определяет Кришна, главное обрести ряд некоторых качеств, чтобы ум был готов к исполнению указаний духовного учителя.

Как в ИСККОН относятся к Шудрам? Предвзятости и с палкой в руках или все таки стараются им помочь развить необходимые качества?

Унижения по телесным признакам и материальному благополучию повсеместно достаточно. 

Но на примере Рамананда Рая Господь Чайтанья показывает, что он Господь Кришна очень хорошо относится к Шудрам, на которых по Варне даже смотреть не благоприятно.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Интересно, к какой варне относится человек, который просто постоянно задает одни и те же вопросы, подавая их под разным соусом? (похоже на троллинг  :sed:  Но надеюсь, что это не так)
На все ваши вопросы уже есть ответы в теме и в лекциях, перечитайте и переслушайте.

----------


## Ivan B1agoy

Уважаемая Прабхви Кастурика Деви Даси в своей принадлежности к сословию я давно определился, потому и задаю вопросы более детального характера.

Более конкретно, чтобы в рамках своего сословия применять на практике то, знание, которое подчерпну из общения с теми, кто обладает им.

Из того, что я прослушал лично для меня, для моей жизни применима только джапа.

Все остальное общее. 

А если более конкретно, то Шудрам говорят: иди и работай и все. Куда идти, на кого работать, где искать Брахманов, кому служить, как развивать качества, не описано.

Как восстановить определённую энергию разума, какие жертвоприношения совершает Шудра. Кому поклонятся, чтобы обрести балу и так далее.. 

Вопрос в рамках четвёртого сословия очень много. 

Кто из святых садху покровительствует Шудрам, у кого Шудра принимает прибежище?

Может есть наставления какие- то более подробные.

----------


## Амира

> Унижения по телесным признакам и материальному благополучию повсеместно достаточно.



Таков материальный мир, в котором вы хотите жить. Поэтому стоит обратиться к Кришне, который является богатством материально нищих, и достичь которого можно отказавшись от всего материального. Он воспринимает всех как душу, Свою частичку, связанную с Ним отношениями служения. Обратитесь к Нему и наслаждайтесь духовным счастьем. И вам будет всё равно в какой вы варне или ашраме и кто и что о вас думает и как к вам относится, и другие материальные отождествления. 

*“Верховный Господь, известный под именем Гаура-Кришны, воплощение щедрости и великодушия, раздавал всем, даже самым низким из людей, Свое сокровенное достояние — нектар любви к Нему и к святому имени. Никогда прежде люди не получали такого дара. Поэтому я в почтении склоняюсь перед Ним”.*

Ч.Ч. Мадхья 23.1

----------


## Ivan B1agoy

Не ну Кришна то он конечно ко Всем хорошо относится, однако моему мысленному взору он пока не доступен. От глупцов и негодяев Кришна скрыт.

Вот поэтому я и пытаюсь определился со своими обязанности, согласно наставлениям Ачарии, данными В Шримад-Бхагават Гите.

Где Его Божественная милость Шри Шримад А.Ч. Бхактиведанта Свами Шрила Прабхупада указывает на предписанные обязанности в рамках Варна-Ашрамы, то есть 4 сословия в том числе.

Большое Вам спасибо Амира.

----------


## Амира

> Вот поэтому я и пытаюсь определился со своими обязанности, согласно наставлениям Ачарии, Его Божественной милости Шри Шримад А.Ч. Бхактиведанты Свами Шрилы Прабхупады.


Дело в том что вы не правильно понимаете наставления Ачарьи. И в этом ваша ошибка. Ачарья говорил что варнашрама как система в кали-югу потеряла свой смысл. В кали-югу наша обязанность, как глупых и не обладающих достойными качествами людей, повторять Святые Имена Кришны. И Господь Чайтаньи говорил то же и следовал этому, подавая всем пример.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> . И Господь Чайтаньи говорил то же и следовал этому, подавая всем пример.


Господь Чайтанья до принятия санньясы был грихастхой и выполнял все обязанности грихастхи. Ади-лила посвящена описанию семейной жизни Господа Чайтаньи Махапрабху.




> В кали-югу наша обязанность, как глупых и не обладающих достойными качествами людей, повторять Святые Имена Кришны


Амира, нам нужно только повторять Святые Имена? А работать не нужно? Семью поддерживать, общество? Например, у вас есть муж, дети?

----------


## Амира

Дорогая матаджи, читая ваши сообщения я понимаю что в этом мире я круглая сирота  :cry:

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Дорогая матаджи, читая ваши сообщения я понимаю что в этом мире я круглая сирота


Дорогая Амира, сочувствую вам. Если у вас нет мужа, и вы не работаете, а только повторяете Святые Имена, то на какие средства вы кушаете и одеваетесь?

----------


## Ivan B1agoy

Враджендра Кумар Прабху очень точно и ясно пояснил в тех материалах, которые Вы мне указали о том, что если сразу перескочить со ступени на ступень, то очень вероятно,что многие могут оказаться в ситуации, когда у живого существа не останется средств к существованию. Либо человек вернётся к той же самой деятельности, которая не связана со служением господу Кришне. Причины могут самые разные.

Однако Ачария всегда повторял, значит я что то упустил или не смог помочь живым существам достичь правильного понимания. 

Я более чем уверен, что Ачария к Шудрам относился не хуже чем к Брахманам, каждый должен исполнять свои обязанности в рамках сословия говорит он на страницах Шримад- Бхагаватам Гиты. 

Но почему же на форуме сознания Кришны Шудры и их сословие вообще в расчет не берётся, это же не сословие демонов. Шудра в рамках Варна-Ашрамы старается познать Кришну, но ему этот не так легко как Брахману.

Уважаемая Прабхви Кастурика Деви Даси разве это наше упущение, что мы не имеем возможености даже попытаться исполнять обязанности в рамках своего сословия? И в итоге приходится  полностью положиться на святое имя в его повторении?

Я не виню Кришну в своём невежестве, однако условия для развития и прогресса в сознании Кришны полностью зависят от Кришны. Он создал Варна-ашраму и он же Кришна называет обязанности в рамках Варна-Ашрамы *сокровенными*

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Иван, полноценной богоцентричной варна-ашрамы сейчас нет - поскольку практически нет благочестивых представителей высших варн. Вернее, они есть, но их единицы, на всех "шудр" не хватает. 

Однако все шудры всегда нуждаются в защите и заботе, иначе они несчастливы, поэтому им советуется : 

1. Шудра *обязан*  найти работу соответственно своим умениям и своей профессии, на которой должна быть стабильная зарплата, чтобы избежать чрезмерного беспокойства ума. Стабильная зарплата свидетельствует о благочестии вышестоящих. Надо молиться Кришне о такой работе. Найдя ее, шудра *обязан* честно служить своему начальству, максимально хорошо выполняя работу. Тогда его будут ценить, как хорошего работника. В этом долг, ДХАРМА  шудр - служить тем, кто стоит над ними, организует бизнес и управляет. 

2. Как последователь бхакти-йоги, чтобы прогрессировать, шудра *обязан*, согласно наставлениям Самого Кришны и Шрилы Прабхупады, найти такого старшего для себя Вайшнава В РЕАЛЕ, а не в интернете, который будет *очень милостив к нему*. 
Для этого надо много слушать лекций духовных учителей, чтобы понять, за кем хочется следовать и к кому есть доверие. Ученик, чтобы прогрессировать, должен задавать такому милостивому к себе Гуру вопросы и служить ему. Расспрашивание всех подряд в инете и дискуссии не являются предписанной деятельностью для шудры.

----------


## Ivan B1agoy

А есть такая молитва которая дарует Шудре работу? 

Такая молитва относится к Карма-канде? Или к Бхакти-Йоге?

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Я не виню Кришну в своём невежестве, однако условия для развития и прогресса в сознании Кришны полностью зависят от Кришны.


Все условия Кришна вам уже предоставил, дал вам руки, ноги, идите и работайте, посвящайте свой труд Кришне, служите преданным в вашем городе. Чего же Кришна вам не дал? Нужно благодарить Его за эти предоставленные возможности.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> А есть такая молитва которая дарует Шудре работу?


Можно искренне молиться Радхе-Кришне из сердца, Бог понимает все языки. 





> Такая молитва относится к Карма-канде? Или к Бхакти-Йоге?


К чему относится молитва - зависит от мотивов. 
Но Радхарани и Кришна очень милостивы и понимают, что Их бхактам нужно себя поддерживать в материальном мире. 

Больше отвечать вам не буду. Иначе я буду противоречить сама себе. 
На данный момент все нужные вам ответы у вас есть. 
Надо искать гуру в реале, слушать их лекции, *расспрашивать их и служить им*. 

Довольный теми, кто следует Его наставлениям в Бхагавад-Гите (https://www.vedabase.com/ru/bg/4/34) Кришна дает разум, и так можно прийти к Нему.

----------


## Ivan B1agoy

Уважаемая Прабхви Кастурика Деви Даси спасибо Вам за ответы. 

Получается мне надо просто идти работать и служить Вайшнавам и Кришна будет мною доволен?

Этого достаточно? Или мне все таки нужно разобраться с понятием: Кто такой Вайшнав? Что даёт служение Вайшнаву.

Ситуация участия Вайшнава в прогрессе живого существа очень хорошо озвучена была в одной из лекций Его Святейшества Шрилы Ниранджаны Свами Махараджа.

Он рассказал, что Ачария ИСККОН как пример Вайшнавского Гуру опускался на платформу своего ученика и видя в чем заключается проблема его ученика давал соответствующие наставления и занимал соответствующей деятельностью.

Кто способен на такую любовь к Шудрам? 

Только Вайшнав способен на такое, и никто другой , ни гьяни, ни карми, ни кшатрий тем более, 

Они очень сострадательные. 

Кришна мне дал все кроме одного, возможности встретится и общаться с Махатмой, с душой полностью предавшейся лотосным стопам Господа Кришны.

----------


## Амира

> Амира, нам нужно только повторять Святые Имена? А работать не нужно? Семью поддерживать, общество?


Дорогая матаджи, если вам действительно это интересно, то мой долг вам ответить. Во всяком случае так, как я подхожу к этому вопросу, постараюсь подкрепить свои слова цитатами. Я лишь стараюсь следовать наставлениям, ничего сама не выдумывая.

«Нектар наставлений» Текст 8:

“*Все наставления сводятся к следующему: необходимо стремиться все время — двадцать четыре часа в сутки — сосредоточенно повторять божественное имя Господа, воспевать Его трансцендентный образ, качества и вечные игры, и всегда помнить о них, постепенно занимая ими свой язык и ум.* …”

*Комментарий:*

“Ум может быть как нашим другом, так и врагом, поэтому нам нужно с помощью специальной практики сделать ум своим другом. Движение сознания Кришны придает исключительное значение подготовке ума, цель которой — занять его постоянным служением Кришне. 

На начальном этапе необходимо все время слушать кришна-катху. Этот этап называется шраванадашей, стадией слушания. Постоянно слушая трансцендентное святое имя Кришны и описания Его трансцендентного облика, качеств и игр, человек достигает стадии признания, называемой варанадашей. На этой ступени у него развивается привязанность к слушанию кришна-катхи. Обретя способность в экстазе повторять святые имена, он достигает уровня смаранавастхи, памятования. Вспоминание, погруженность в размышления, медитация, постоянное памятование и транс — таковы пять ступеней поступательного развития кришна-смараны. Вначале памятование о Кришне может временами прерываться, но затем оно становится непрерывным. Непрерывное памятование переходит в сосредоточение, называемое медитацией. Когда медитация углубляется и становится постоянной, ее называют анусмрити. Непрерывная и непрекращающаяся анусмрити приводит человека на стадию самадхи, духовного транса. Достигнув совершенства в смарана-даше, или самадхи, душа приходит к осознанию своего естественного изначального положения. В этот момент она обретает совершенное и ясное представление о своих вечных взаимоотношениях с Кришной. Это называется сампатти-дашей, совершенством жизни”.


“*Постоянно помнить о Верховной Личности Бога и ни на мгновение не забывать Его – принцип, которому должны следовать все без исключений. Если это предписание выполняется, значит цель всех остальных правил и регулирующих принципов достигнута. На все остальные правила и ограничения нужно смотреть как на помощников и слуг этого главного принципа*”.

«Нектар преданности» Глава 2.


«Бхагавад-гита, как она есть», Введение:

”Кришна не предлагает Арджуне просто помнить Его и оставить свои занятия. Нет, Господь никогда не предлагает ничего неосуществимого. В этом материальном мире, для того чтобы поддерживать тело, каждый должен работать. Поэтому Господь говорит Арджуне, что тот не должен оставлять свои занятия, но, продолжая свою деятельность, он должен помнить о Кришне. Господь Чайтанья также советует это. Он говорит: “киртаньях сада харих – *нужно постоянно воспевать имена Господа*”. Имена Господа и Сам Господь суть одно. Таким образом, наставления Кришны Арджуне “помнить о Нем” и указания Господа Чайтаньи “*всегда воспевать имена Господа Кришны*” суть одно и то же. Здесь нет разницы, потому что Кришна и имена Кришны нераздельно связаны. В абсолютном плане нет различия между объектом и понятием о нем. *Поэтому мы должны всегда, двадцать четыре часа в сутки, воспевать Его имена и организовывать свою жизнь жизненную деятельность таким образом, чтобы мы могли постоянно помнить о Нем.*

*Как же это можно осуществить? Ачарьи дают следующий пример: если замужняя женщина увлеклась другим мужчиной, или если мужчина испытывает привязанность к другой женщине, нежели к своей жене, подобная привязанность бывает очень сильной. Человек, испытывающий ее, постоянно думает о предмете своей любви. Женщина, думающая о своем возлюбленном, все время представляет себе встречу с ним, даже в то время, когда она выполняет свои домашние обязанности. Фактически , она выполняет свои домашние обязанности даже более тщательно, чтобы муж не заподозрил об этой ее привязанности. Подобным же образом, мы должны всегда думать о высшем возлюбленном, Шри Кришне, и в то же время исполнять наши материальные обязанности как можно лучше. Для этого требуется сильное чувство любви. Если мы испытываем сильное чувство любви к всевышнему Господу, тогда мы можем выполнять свои обязанности и в то же время думать о Нем. Но мы должны развивать это чувство любви".* 


Т.е. частично это дело практики, но больше привязанности к Кришне. Когды памятование о Кришне, о Его играх и т.д. происходит естественно и даже помимо нашей воли. При этом можно жить в материальном мире и выполнять все свои материальные обязанности.

Можно привести ещё много цитат, но надеюсь, что я смогла ответить на ваш вопрос.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Спасибо!

----------


## Ivan B1agoy

Уважаемые Вайшнавы, уважаемые преданные : Я думаю при (на) ответе на мой следующий вопрос я буду считать данную тему раскрытой для себя и не требующей дальнейших пояснений:

Шримад-Бхагаватам его Божественной милости А.Ч. Бхактиведанты Свами Шрилы Прабхупады. Песнь 1 часть 1. Введение: "Очерк жизни Шри Чайтаньи Махапрабху" " Краткое изложение беседы Шри Рамананда Рая и Шри Чайтаньи МахаПрабху"

Отрывок текста:

Шри Рамананда Рай сказал, что следуя принципам Варна-Ашрамы, системы 4 каст и 4 укладов человеческой жизни,- каждый может постичь Трансцендентное. *По мнению же Господа, система варна-ашрамы поверхностная и имеет мало общего с осознанием высших духовных ценностей. Высшее совершенство жизни заключается в том, чтобы по мере избавления от материальных привязанностей все большем раскрывать себя в трансцендентном любовном служении Господу*.... Система Варна-Ашрамы в большей или меньшей степени основана на этических, нравственных принципах.*постижение Трансцендентного как такого играет в ней достаточно второстепенную роль*.Поэтому Господь Шри Чайтанья Махапрабху отверг эту систему как*поверхностное* средство духовного совершенствования и попросил Рамананда Рая продолжить разбор этого вопроса.

Тогда Шри Рамананда Рай предложил посвящать кармическую деятельность Господу. В Бхагавад-гите(9.27) дан такой совет: "чем бы ты не занимался, чтобы ты не ел, какие бы не приносил дары, чтобы ты не отдавал и какую бы тапасию не совершал,- делай этого сын Кунти, как подношение Мне". Если человек действует таким образом, значит он признаёт, что концепция личногостного Бога на порядок Выше_ безличной концепции системы Варна-Ашрамы_ но ещё не вполне понимает взаимоотношения между живым существом и Господом. Поэтому Господь отверг это предложение и попросил Рамананда Рая продолжать.

Далее Рай предложил отречься от системы Варна-ашрамы и встать на путь преданного служения. Эту идею Господь тоже не одобрил, указав, что *не следует неожиданно отказываться от от своего положения в обществе, потому,что это может не принести желаемого результата*.

После этого Рай сказал, что высшее достижение для жизни живого существа- это обрести духовное мировосприятие, свободное от материалистических представлений. Господь отверг и эту идею. Поскольку под предлогом обретения духовного мировосприятия не добросовестные люди уже доставили другим много хлопот. _следовательно его не возможно обрести сразу_

.... Тогда Рай посоветовал, *не меняя своего социального положения,искренне общаться с осознавшими себя душами и смиренно слушать трансцендентное послание об играх Верховной Личности Бога* это предложение Господь одобрил.

Осознавший себя преданный - это тот, кто полностью вручает себя Господу и не привязан к материальным благам.единственное, что требуется этот регулярно слушать осознавшую себя душу.

________________________________________________________________

Какие цели преследовал Ачария ИСККОН Его Божественная Милость Шри Шримад А.Ч. Бхактиведанта Свами Шрила Прабхупада говоря: *варна-ашрама должна быть введена*?

Можно ли считать слушание,просмотр лекций и чтение Шримад- Бхагаватам Лидеров ИСККОН тем общением о котором сказал Шри Чайтанья Маха Прабху? (в интернете, через звукозаписи, через смс и электронную и почтовую форум переписку)

Что делать тем, каких наставлений придерживаться тем, кто в силу кармических обстоятельств, ошибок в прошлом не может занять*самодостаточного* социального положения и живёт за счёт друзей, близких, родственников или иных не одобряемых шастрами средств к существованию.?

Буду очень рад если получу ответы на данные вопросы.

Спасибо.

----------


## Амира

> Буду очень рад если получу ответы на данные вопросы.


Я попробую ответит кратко, как я это понимаю. 

Изначально  варнашнама была идеальной системой, но по мере чередования юг и постепенной деградации общества, она стала искажаться. Прабхупада говорит об этом как о долгосрочной цели возрадить изначальную варнашраму, когда каждый член общества станет ответственен, возродит свои хорошие качества и во всем мире наступит благоденствие. Но для этого нужно чтобы не только вайшнавы, а каждый член общества понимал свою ответственность. Вайшнавы лишь как самые продвинутые члены общества могут способствовать прогрессу других людей и пониманию им своего положения и цели.

Можно принимать всё что благоприятно для преданного служения. Читать книги (обязательно), смотреть и слушать в интернете лекции, ведь не у каждого и не всегда есть возможность личного общения.

Но важно в жизни найти вашнава который бы вас  вдохновлял своим служением. Нужно принять его своим гуру (дикша, шикша), смиренно слушать его и стараться служить ему. Цель этого процесса в реальном восприятии преданного служения, т.е. возможности увидеть его своими глазами, ощутить чувствами,  и пробуждении желания следовать к высшей цели. И это основа преданного служения. Общаясь с людьми которые уже чего то достигли в преданном служении и в ком сильно желание служить Кришне, мы можем так же заразиться этой преданностью и этим желанием.

Когда же в нас уже возникло желание совершенствоваться и служить Кришне, то самый быстрый способ нашего духовного прогресса это чтение маха-мантры. Так же нужно выполнять и другие виды служения которые вам порекомендует гуру. Гуру очень проницателен и видя своего ученика можно сказать «насквозь» он направляет его в нужном направлении. Также нужно всегда обращаться с просьбой к Кришне, чтобы Он указал вам верный путь. И Кришна вам ответит через гуру, книги, других преданных или сердце.

----------


## Ivan B1agoy

Спасибо большое за ответ.

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> Какие цели преследовал Ачария ИСККОН Его Божественная Милость Шри Шримад А.Ч. Бхактиведанта Свами Шрила Прабхупада говоря: *варна-ашрама должна быть введена*?
> 
> Можно ли считать слушание,просмотр лекций и чтение Шримад- Бхагаватам Лидеров ИСККОН тем общением о котором сказал Шри Чайтанья Маха Прабху? (в интернете, через звукозаписи, через смс и электронную и почтовую форум переписку)
> 
> Что делать тем, каких наставлений придерживаться тем, кто в силу кармических обстоятельств, ошибок в прошлом не может занять*самодостаточного* социального положения и живёт за счёт друзей, близких, родственников или иных не одобряемых шастрами средств к существованию.?


Ваша цитата беседы с Рамананда Раем напоминает мне следующее.

Земледелец, не знающий как вырастить на своем участке трансцендентный урожай, задает вопросы.

1)Должны ли только удобрять и копать землю для получения трансцендентного урожая? - Господь Чайтанья отверг, т.к. в собирании трансцендентного урожая удобрение и копание земли имеет второстепенную роль.

2) Тогда должны ли мы больше поливать землю для получения трансцендентного урожая? Господь Чайтанья отверг, т.к. этого недостаточно.

3) Тогда может мы должны забросить копание и поливание, и собирать то, что и так само выросло? Господь Чайтанья отверг, т.к. это может не принести результата, и поэтому советовал не отказываться от земледелия для выращивания пищи.

4) Тогда может мы должны только выдергивать сорняки, и тогда в отсутствии сорняков, трансцендентная пища сама вырастет? Господь Чайтанья отверг, т.к. сама не вырастет, а скорее всего недобросовестные люди выдадут что-то другое за трансцендентное, а вы, не имея собственного опыта, не умеете различать и вновь останетесь ни с чем.

5) Тогда может, не продавая свой земельный участок, а просто пойти посмотреть поучиться как и что делают те, кто достиг успеха? Да, Господь Чайтанья одобрил.

Мы видим, как Рамананда Рай, пытается угадывать, не зная того, как происходит процесс выращивания трансцендентого.

Прабхупада говорил о восстановлении Варнашрамы потому что это как земледелие. Если знать процесс, то все 5 вышеперечисленных пунктов
нужны. Нельзя какой-то один отбросить. Или одним этим пунктом заменить все 5. И даже все вместе они сами по себе недостаточны, без того, чтобы вбросить в землю трансцедентное зерно, взятое в другом месте.

Нужно и копать и удобрять почву, нужно и поливать, нужно и выдергивать сорняки, нужно различать и собирать урожай. Но также нужно пойти взять зерно, и посмотреть как с ним обращаются те, кто это умеет.

Если же у вас нет земли и желания заниматься земледелием, то зерно негде посадить и ему негде укорениться. Поэтому от Варнашрамы и от обязанностей не нужно отказываться. Это земля и её плодородие.

Электронные виды общения имеют недостатки, но их тоже можно использовать как дополнительные. 

Достаточно ли вам дополнительных видов общения или вам нужны основные, зависит от вашей личной квалификации как земледельца. Если вы опытны в земледелии и можете понять издалека смысл деятельности других, и вам достаточно одного только взгляда, чтобы уловить то, чего вам не хватало, то может быть достаточно и такого общения. Тогда достаточно украсть зерно и подсмотреть то немногое, что вам не хватает.
Электронных видов для этого достаточно.

Если же человек совсем не знаком с земледелием, и не знает где у лопаты верх, а где низ, не знает чем зерно отличается от картошки и думает, что батоны растут на деревьях, ему нужно тесное общение в обществе живых земледельцев, где ему всё покажут и научат и защитят от влияния варваров.

Такой неопытный человек сам издалека не разберется, а скорее всего всё напутает и может быть даже навредит себе.

Насчет самодостаточного положения, не обязательно самому все делать в земледелии. Можно вместе с теми кто с вами в одной повозке, и каждый участвует как может.

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> Когда же в нас уже возникло желание совершенствоваться и служить Кришне, то самый быстрый способ нашего духовного прогресса это чтение маха-мантры. Так же нужно выполнять и *другие виды служения* которые вам порекомендует гуру.


Вот это очень важно. 

Махамантра - как мутовка, взбивает сливки. Но сливки бывают только на молоке. Если нет молока, нет коров, нет травы, то и нет смысла в мутовке, то есть в мантре. С другой стороны, если всё молоко взбито, то тоже мутовка не нужна. 

*Варнашрама - это коровы в этом процессе*. У коров есть голова, пищеварение, ноги, вымя. Пищеварение это вайшьи, ноги это шудры, голова это кшатрии, а вымя это брахманы.

Брахманы, как вымя, дают трансцендентное молоко для всех. Все остальные служат брахманам, как все части коровы-сурабхи служат ей ради трансцендентного молока. И получают трансцендентное молоко в цепочке служения. 

Получив молоко, заслуженное по варнашраме, дальше, уже как преданные, они взбивают из молока масло и йогурт.

Можно быть шудрой, ногами коровы, получать свое трансцендентное молоко от брахманов, и взбивать его и предлагать Кришне уже как преданный.

Так, каждый выполняет свои обязанности в варнашраме и также санатана дхарму.

А кто не выполняет обязанности, тот не получит молока, и мантра ему не поможет. Нечего взбивать.

----------


## ЕвгенийК

В этой аналогии про корову можно беседу с Рамананда Раем представить в таком виде:

1) Должны ли мы только действовать как части тела коровы? - Господь Чайтанья отверг. Недостаточно этого.
2) Должны ли мы предлагать эту деятельность как частей тела коровы Кришне? - Господь Чайтанья отверг. Кришна не принимает эту деятельность.
3) Должны ли мы тогда отказаться от деятельности как частей тела священной коровы варнашрамы и служить Кришне? - Господь Чайтанья отверг. Не принесет результата.
4) Может можно получить от Кришны плоды без всего этого? Господь Чайтанья отверг.
5) Может нужно пойти посмотреть что делают с коровой другие люди? Господь одобрил.

Без того, чтобы получить молоко от брахманов, никакая деятельность не поможет. Кришна принимает не что угодно, а только йогурт и масло. 

Поэтому Господь Чайтанья посоветовал ему идти посмотреть, что делают с коровой. Как берут молоко из вымени и взбивают масло. Масло украдет Кришна и даст трансцендентные плоды.

Можно ли получить молоко без брахманов?  Нет. Нужно найти источник молока в своей жизни.

Вот тогда варнашрама начнет работать.

Пока мы просто действуем, не ради молока, это еще не варнашрама, а просто ноги коровы, голова коровы, пищеварение коровы.

Но источник молока, брахманы, они завершают весь процесс. Без брахманов варнашрама не работает. Поэтому Прабхупада стремился создать настоящих брахманов. Это главное в варнашраме.

Брахманы - это не обязательно какие-то конкретные люди. Всё это сложнее.

И что еще важно, для того, чтобы получать молоко, не нужно детальное понимание откуда оно берется.

Главное - его получать. А процесс, он довольно мистический, и труднопонимаем.

Ведь и сама корова тоже не понимает все детали откуда берется молоко. Ей достаточно понимать на уровне - вот тут походил, поел, пожевал, там получил.

----------


## Ivan B1agoy

Да Вы правы Евгений, это очень походит на Образ садовода, огородника. Спасибо за Ваши ответы.

В одной из видео лекций Ачария Его Божественная Милость А.Ч. Бхактиведанта Свами Шрила Прабхупада глядя в камеру, то есть в экран и обращаясь к будущим зрителям, в моём лице настоящим зрителям, - дословно: тот Прабхупада, которого Вы виденье на ленте не я, я не тот Прабхупада, котрого Вы увидите на ленте. Есть разница между тем Прабхупадой,который на видеоленте и тем Прабхупадой, которым являюсь я на самом деле". 

Одна из серий фильма : " по стопам Ачарии"

Олег Геннадьевич Торсунов, мною уважаемый говорит очень часто о вреде телевизора и компьютера. Мало того, говоря к примеру о внутреннем устройстве внутреннего мира сетей интернет и компьютерных игр он предупреждает о наличии в данной области не очень благих живых существ.

И это не шутка.

Так о каком общении говорил Шри Чайтанья? И на самом ли деле компьютер и телевизор подойдет?

----------


## Ivan B1agoy

> В этой аналогии про корову можно беседу с Рамананда Раем представить в таком виде:
> 
> 1) Должны ли мы только действовать как части тела коровы? - Господь Чайтанья отверг. Недостаточно этого.
> 2) Должны ли мы предлагать эту деятельность как частей тела коровы Кришне? - Господь Чайтанья отверг. Кришна не принимает эту деятельность.
> 3) Должны ли мы тогда отказаться от деятельности как частей тела священной коровы варнашрамы и служить Кришне? - Господь Чайтанья отверг. Не принесет результата.
> 4) Может можно получить от Кришны плоды без всего этого? Господь Чайтанья отверг.
> 5) Может нужно пойти посмотреть что делают с коровой другие люди? Господь одобрил.
> 
> Без того, чтобы получить молоко от брахманов, никакая деятельность не поможет. Кришна принимает не что угодно, а только йогурт и масло. 
> ...


Евгений, но Господь Чайтанья сказал: Варна-Ашрама слишком поверхностная для познания Трансцендентного.

А для чего тогда Варна-Ашрама должна быть введена?

----------


## Амира

> А кто не выполняет обязанности, тот не получит молока, и мантра ему не поможет. Нечего взбивать.


Поправку на индивидуальность очевидно нужно учитывать. Есть случаи когда человек причитал за свою жизнь всего лишь одну книгу о преданном служении, проникся верой и всю оставшуюся жизнь повторял маха-мантру и достиг совершенства, а вайшнавов вживую никогда не видел. И наоборот есть случаи, когда у человека был дикша-гуру, несколько шикша-гуру и он не достиг совершенства. А вообще в писаниях говорится о независимости бхакти от кармической деятельности и то что если выбрать всего лишь один из девяти видов преданного служения и следовать ему то это может привести к совершенству.
А маха-мантра обладает особой силой, и например для меня она действует, хотя я и не следую варнашраме.

Цепочка взаимоотношений живого существа, за все его жизни, с Верховной Личностью настолько запутана и сложна для понимания, что конечно личные особенности всегда присутствуют.

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> Так о каком общении говорил Шри Чайтанья? И на самом ли деле компьютер и телевизор подойдет?


Чайтанья говорил о том, что нужно получить молоко у брахманов, и научиться что дальше с ним делать. 

Как именно это сделать - это весьма мистический процесс.

Телевизор может помочь ограниченно, а может и навредить. Как если вы издалека смотрите на работу других людей, но не в курсе,
что они делают, то вы можете неправильно интерпретровать. Если же вы подойдете поближе, то они сами вам скажут.
Но если вы в курсе что они делают, то телевизор вам может помочь увидеть детали.

Поэтому *зависит не от телевизора, а от вашей квалификации в этом вопросе.*

Но если вы не исполняете обязанности по варне, то брахманы не дадут вам молоко. Поэтому речь была не только об общении, но и о "не меняя своего социального положения".

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> Евгений, но Господь Чайтанья сказал: Варна-Ашрама слишком поверхностная для познания Трансцендентного.
> 
> А для чего тогда Варна-Ашрама должна быть введена?


Да, поверхностна, т.к. молоко это еще не сливки и не масло.

Варнашрама *нужна для получения молока*, из которого ПОТОМ УЖЕ, делается ПРЕДАННЫМИ масло и йогурт. И когда Кришна его украдет, только тогда будет у вас трансцендентное.

Теперь сами скажите, можно ли масло сделать без молока?

----------


## Ivan B1agoy

Ну немножко за ширму: господь Чайтанья Это Шри Кришна.
Рамананда Рай это Гопи Вишакха, Приближенная Шримати Радхарани.

Роли, которые они играли,несут благо всему миру.

Теперь по конкретнее. 

Господь Чайтанья не замысловато и конкретно сказал о том, что позволяет обрести молоко, как Вы Евгений,говорите и мало того, что Варна-Ашрама для получения Высшего вкуса трансцендентного была  Господом Чайтаньей отвергнута, он еще, что для меня ново пряснил, что варна-ашрама имеет безличную концепцию Всевышнего.

Даже если есть квалификация, все равно общение необходимо, речь не о телевизоре как об источнике трансцендентного знания, речь о пользе такого вот слушания и одностороннего общения. Оно одобрено Верховным Господом Шри Кришной-Чайтаньей или нет?

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> Поправку на индивидуальность очевидно нужно учитывать. Есть случаи когда человек причитал за свою жизнь всего лишь одну книгу о преданном служении, проникся верой и всю оставшуюся жизнь повторял маха-мантру и достиг совершенства, а вайшнавов вживую никогда не видел. И наоборот есть случаи, когда у человека был дикша-гуру, несколько шикша-гуру и он не достиг совершенства. А вообще в писаниях говорится о независимости бхакти от кармической деятельности и то что если выбрать всего лишь один из девяти видов преданного служения и следовать ему то это может привести к совершенству.
> А маха-мантра обладает особой силой, и например для меня она действует, хотя я и не следую варнашраме.
> 
> Цепочка взаимоотношений живого существа, за все его жизни, с Верховной Личностью настолько запутана и сложна для понимания, что конечно личные особенности всегда присутствуют.


Да, наличие формального гуру не гарантирует получение молока. С другой стороны, молоко может быть получено без формального гуру.

Просто вы не видите всю цепочку от ног коровы до масла. Поэтому вам и непонятно. А не потому что у некоторых *индивидуально* масло появляется из воздуха. Так не бывает. Процесс мистический, выходящий за рамки "*мантра так действует*".

Про цепочку взаимоотношений не надо. Молоко появляется не из прошлых действий, а из настоящих. Память о молоке не заменит молоко. Молоко это не фантазия и не формальность. Оно реально. Поэтому даже Кришна каждый день ходит пасти и доить коров. Хотя прошлое молоко может быть накоплено, но обычно оно уже скисло, и не пригодно для взбивания. Оно причиняет лишь страдания. И избавиться от них можно только с помощью свежего молока. 

Если мантра на вас действует, то вы исполняете обязанности на каком-то уровне, просто может быть вы не успеваете обработать всё молоко, чтобы понять зависимость мантры от молока. 

Кроме того, молоко бывает разное и жертвуется на разных уровнях.

Вы повторяете мантру вслух?

----------


## Амира

Чистые преданные действую вне системы варнашрамы. Они получают свои знаия от любого будь то шудра или брахман, если он обладает знанием о Кришне. Господь Чайтанья как брахман, пришёл к шудре Рамананда Раю и стал расспрашивать его о науке преданного служения и слушал её от начала до конца, прося Рамананду углублять это знание больше и больше. Рамананда Рай сказал Господу: я говорю лишь те слова, которые Ты вкалываешь в мои уста. Но Господь возразил, нет это Я падший саньяси-майавади и лишь благодаря чистому-преданному Сарвабхауме Бхаттачарье у меня появилась возможность услышать от тебя эту науку преданного служения. Тем саммым Он показал всем что, тот кто знает науку о Кришне - истинный духовный учитель, будь то шудра или брахман.

----------


## Ivan B1agoy

Очень хотелось бы  в свете слов господа Шри- Кришны Чайтаньи и Его Божественной милости Шри Шримад А.Ч.Бхактиведанты Свами Шрилы Прабхупады о Варна - Ашраме услышать мнение старших преданных.

Здесь противоречий быть не может, а значит только тот, кто обладает духовным опытом знает как правильно это понимать.

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> Даже если есть квалификация, все равно общение необходимо, речь не о телевизоре как об источнике трансцендентного знания, речь о пользе такого вот слушания и одностороннего общения. Оно одобрено Верховным Господом Шри Кришной-Чайтаньей или нет?


Корова не даст молока если у неё нет ног, головы и пищеварения.

Взбивание делится на молоко и масло.

Как, не имея ног, головы и пищеварения, у коровы, невозможно получить молоко;  как не имея молока, невозможно получить масло, так и не исполняя дхарму, невозможно получить пользу от слушания.

И вы это можете увидеть в писаниях, когда демоны, общаясь и с преданными и с Господом, не получали пользу от такого общения.
Это про одностороннее общение.

Слушание это всегда двусторонний процесс, когда на огонь слушания вы жертвуете то масло, которое имеете от исполнения дхармы.

В этом состоит мистика процесса.

Не нужно лить молоко на ноги, чтобы ноги получили плоды от молока. Но молоко само распространяется на всех участников процесса.
В этом имперсонализм варнашрамы.

Но невозможно взбить масло и спрятать его от Кришны, или накормить Кришну так, чтобы Кришна не съел его у тебя на глазах, 
в непосредственном общении с ним. В этом личностностный характер бхакти.

Поэтому, если вы исполняете дхарму и слушаете, это одобрено Чайтаньей. А если вы не исполняете дхарму, то у вас и нет слушания.
Чтобы горел огонь слушания, в огонь слушания нужно лить масло вашей дхармы.

Вы получите ровно столько знания и пользы от слушания, сколько дхармы исполнили. Если дхармы ноль, то вы не сможете принять это знание
и вместить плоды.

Процесс ступенчатый. Можно получать знание о знании. Исполняя каплю дхармы, получаете каплю знания, исполняя эту каплю, получаете больше знания
и т.д.

----------


## Ivan B1agoy

Спасибо Евгений, но в таком случае получается противоречие между словами Господа и Вашим пояснением. Как быть?

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> Чистые преданные действую вне системы варнашрамы.


Как же они произвели масло без молока? Варнашрама всё равно там есть, но она в скрытом виде. Преданный, видя сколь благоприятны её плоды, пытается установить её также и снаружи, и поэтому уговаривает каждого исполнять обязанности.

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> Спасибо Евгений, но в таком случае получается противоречие между словами Господа и Вашим пояснением. Как быть?


В чем противоречие?

----------


## Ivan B1agoy

> В чем противоречие?


Постижение трансцендентного играет достаточно второстепенную роль Варна-Ашраме - говорит Шри Чайтанья Махапрабху.

Если же без Варна-Ашрамы не возможно получить необходимые компоненты(масло), как я понимаю (Имхо) речь идёт об опыте либо очищении, тогда это утверждение вступает в противоречие со словосочетанием: "достаточно второстепенная роль".

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> Спасибо Евгений, но в таком случае получается противоречие между словами Господа и Вашим пояснением. Как быть?


Если вы про то, что слушание всегда благоприятно (даже для демонов), то во первых мы видим, что  демоны не становятся преданными.
А во вторых:

Если корова не работает ногами, головой, пищеварением выменем, то она страдает.
Если даже получено молоко, но оно не взбито в масло, то оно портится и человек страдает.
Если на огонь слушания не возливается масло дхармы, то этот огонь не горит открыто, очищая человека,
а превращается в  яд, который спрятан внутри и приносит страдания изнутри.

Так или иначе общение с преданными вызывает в демонах беспокойство, страдание, и через это страдание они
привязываются к Господу, то есть они тоже получают свое знание, но не в чистом виде, и не по пути счастья, а по пути
срадания и так развиваются в этом направлении, пока Господь их не убьет как змею, полную ядом.

Поэтому можно сказать, что даже для демонов это благоприятно в конечном счете. Хотя и приносит им беспокойства.

Именно эти беспокойства, причиняемые преданными и Кришной, не давали Камсе спать.

Были ли эти беспокойства благоприятны? да.

Как говорит Кришна в махабхарате, "если человек не желает и слышать о дхарме, то наказание является для него благом."

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> Постижение трансцендентного играет достаточно второстепенную роль Варна-Ашраме - говорит Шри Чайтанья Махапрабху.
> 
> Если же без Варна-Ашрамы не возможно получить необходимые компоненты(масло), как я понимаю (Имхо) речь идёт об опыте либо очищении, тогда это утверждение вступает в противоречие со словосочетанием: "достаточно второстепенная роль".


Подождите. В вашей цитате так *"постижение Трансцендентного как такого играет в ней достаточно второстепенную роль."*
То есть Чайтанья сказал "для варнашрамы постижение трансцендентного играет второстепенную роль"
Вы же говорите так, как будто Чайтанья сказал "для постижения трансцендентного, варнашрама играет второстепенную роль"

переставили с ног на голову.

Для варнашрамы не нужно трансцендентное. Для трансцендентного варнашрама нужна.

Для молока не нужно масло. Молоко бывает и без масла (обезжиренное молоко это всё равно молоко).
Но для масла обязательно нужно молоко.

----------


## Амира

> Для варнашрамы не нужно трансцендентное. Для трансцендентного варнашрама нужна.


 :swoon: 

Цель варнашрамы постепенно подвести человека, полностью поглощенного материальной деятельностью, к трансцендентному. Трансцендентное же полностью независимо от чего бы то ни было.

----------


## ЕвгенийК

Далее там написано
"1) Поэтому Господь Шри Чайтанья Махапрабху отверг эту систему как поверхностное средство духовного совершенствования и попросил Рамананду Рая продолжить разбор этого вопроса.
2) Далее Рай предложил отречься от варнашрама-дхармы и встать на путь преданного служения. Эту идею Господь тоже не одобрил, указав, что не следует неожиданно отказываться от своего положения в обществе, потому что это может не принести желаемого результата.
"

Варнашрама, как мы видим из цитаты 1) не является идеальным средством совершенствования. Но и без неё нельзя (цитата 2). Это потому что варнашрама дает пищу для совершенствования, молоко. И без него нельзя (цитата 2), и само добывание молока хотя и имеет общее с трансцендентным маслом, но это общее поверхностно ("поверхностное средство духовного совершенствования")(цитата 1)

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> Цель варнашрамы постепенно подвести человека, полностью поглощенного материальной деятельностью, к трансцендентному. Трансцендентное же полностью независимо от чего бы то ни было.


А вот вы не покушайте недельку, не поспите, и не вставайте с кровати, как корова, у которой нет ног, и сообщите нам после этого про успехи в трансцендентной независимости от молока. А мы послушаем. И тогда вот поговорим.

Хорошо рассуждать когда всё работает как привычно. Полубоги трудятся, а мы и в ус не дуем. И нам кажется что это само по себе так. А устраните один элемент из цепочки, вот удивитесь тогда.

Корова наверное тоже думает, что молоко у неё само по себе. Но вот если не поест, не попьет, не поспит, не погуляет, будет ли у неё молоко?

----------


## Амира

> "поверхностное средство духовного совершенствования"


Да, варнашрама лишь косвенное, поверхностное средство духовного совершенствования, не прямое, когда человек думает только о духовном, а косвенное когда человек думает только о материальном, но благодаря системе установленной Господом - варнашраме, он постепенно очищается и когда то он сможет задуматься о смысле жизне отличном от желания материалных наслаждений. Преданное служение же это прямой путь к Богу. Более короткий, лёгкий и совершенный.

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> Цель варнашрамы постепенно подвести человека, полностью поглощенного материальной деятельностью, к трансцендентному.


Чтобы это было не голословно, объясните каким образом это происходит. На пальцах.

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> Преданное служение же это прямой путь к Богу. Более короткий, лёгкий и совершенный.


Но Господь Чайтанья отверг это в вышеприведенной цитате.
*"Далее Рай предложил отречься от варнашрама-дхармы и встать на путь преданного служения. Эту идею Господь тоже не одобрил, указав, что не следует неожиданно отказываться от своего положения в обществе, потому что это может не принести желаемого результата."*

----------


## Амира

> Чтобы это было не голословно, объясните каким образом это происходит. На пальцах.


Придерживаясь хороших качеств и служа высшим классам таким как брахманы, которые являются головой Господа и совершают ягьи для Господа, шудра духовно прогрессирует, очищается.

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> Придерживаясь хороших качеств и служа высшим классам таким как брахманы, которые являются головой Господа и совершают ягьи для Господа, шудра духовно прогрессирует, очищается.


Ну значит нужна варнашрама?

----------


## Амира

> Ну значит нужна варнашрама?


Для людей полностью поглощенных материальными занятиями и желаниями, чтобы они неосознанно прогрессировали - да.

----------


## Ivan B1agoy

Уважаемый Евгений.

"Шрила Рамананда Рай сказал,что следуя принципам Варна-Ашрама дхармы системы четырёх каст и четырёх вкладов человеческой жизни,- каждый может постичь Трансцендентное.

По мнению, же Господа, система Варна-ашрамы дхармы *поверхностна и имеет мало общего с сознанием высших духовных ценностей* 

Мне почему то видятся слова Господа о "достаточно второстепенна как указание на то, что Варна-Ашрама по своей сути не предназначена для постижения Трансцендентального.

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> Для людей полностью поглощенных материальными занятиями и желаниями, чтобы они неосознанно прогрессировали - да.


Каким образом этот прогресс работает? И в какой момент она перестанет быть нужна?

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> Уважаемый Евгений.
> 
> "Шрила Рамананда Рай сказал,что следуя принципам Варна-Ашрама дхармы системы четырёх каст и четырёх вкладов человеческой жизни,- каждый может постичь Трансцендентное.
> 
> По мнению, же Господа, система Варна-ашрамы дхармы *поверхностна и имеет мало общего с сознанием высших духовных ценностей* 
> 
> Мне почему то видятся слова Господа о "достаточно второстепенна как указание на то, что Варна-Ашрама по своей сути не предназначена для постижения Трансцендентального.


Почему же тогда от неё не отказаться, раз вы слова "второстепенна,  поверхностна" уравняли со словом "по своей сути не предназначена".

----------


## Амира

> Каким образом этот прогресс работает? И в какой момент она перестанет быть нужна?


Как этот процесс работает я же уже ответила. Получая хорошую карму от служения брахманам, а вернее от косвенного служения Господу, шудра может родиться сам брахманом в следующей жизни и получить еще более поные знания о Господе или родиться на высших планетах, с более совершенным умом и ясными пониманиями своей сущности ну и т.д. и т.п.  Варнашрама нужна всегда, так как всегда есть люди материалистичные и не желающие духовно развиваться. Она и создана для таких целей чтобы человек смог удовлетворить все свои материальные желания и вместе с тем постепенно прогрессировать. Она перестанет быть нужной в тот момент когда все станут вайшнавами. Поэтому прямой путь к этому более короткий и более возвышенный.

----------


## Ivan B1agoy

Варнашрама, как мы видим из цитаты 1) не является идеальным средством совершенствования. Но и без неё нельзя (цитата 2)

" Идея отречения от Варна-Ашрамы, Господом была отвергнута ( на мой взгляд ) по причине того, что если человек просто перестанет исполнять свои обязанности в рамках Варна-Ашрамы, то это не гарантирует ему Трансцендентального развития,

Однако Господь Шри Чайтанья в целом после окончания беседы, делая акцент на общение с осознавшей себя душой,советует не менять своего социального положения.

Однако далее Шри Чайтанья делает акцент на то, что обратить милостивый взор Господа Кришны, можно только искренне слушая и служа осознавшей себя душе, не зависимо от того какое положение Вы занимаете в социальных слоях (варнах), дополняя это словами, что лишь по невежеству люди совершенствуются в поиске *материальных благ*.

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> "имеет мало общего с сознанием высших духовных ценностей[/B]


Ну вот молоко 4% жирность. 4% это мало общего или много?
Когда вы пьете молоко, вы замечаете там масло? Сознание высших ценностей это замечать масло в молоке.
И высших ценностей там в лучшем случае 4%.
И чтобы их извлечь, ведь нужно отделить сливки, а потом еще и взбить. Вот если у вас будет в руках масло, вот
можно сказать, что вы извлекли высшие ценности. Только они не высшие для вас, а они высшие для Кришны. Ваши высшие ценности
он вам даст когда заберет у вас масло.

Итак, сколько общего имеет молоко с теми высшими ценностями, которые взамен на масло даст Кришна? Много или мало?

И почему когда мы говорим мало, то хотим подразумевать вообще ничего? 4% это мало, но ведь не ничего.

Высшие ценности у Кришны, он 100% высших ценностей, но как его привлечь, как не маслом?

А если у нас еще даже и молока нет, то доступен ли Кришна?

Я понимаю, что вы хотите туда где сразу много ценностей. Но за ценности надо платить. Кришна берет плату от гопи маслом.
Разве не так написано в ШБ? А мы еще даже и не гопи, и у нас нет не то, что масла, но и молока.

Преданные дают знание обо всём, вы можете искать где больше ценностей, но мой совет, не пренебрегайте молоком, только оно
является источником масла, которым можно расплачиваться за всё.

Господь Чайтанья посоветовал Рамананде Раю уволится. Это не значит что Рамананда Рай останется без молока. Молоко можно везде получить. Дхарма
она не обязательно на работе. Господь Чайтанья сказал "не следует *неожиданно* отказываться от своего положения в обществе".

Это означает вначале приобрети молоко там, тогда можешь оставлять это.

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> Она перестанет быть нужной в тот момент когда все станут вайшнавами. Поэтому прямой путь к этому более короткий и более возвышенный.


То есть по вашему, если в обществе будут одни вайшнавы, то все будут сидеть и медитировать и больше делать ничего не нужно будет?

Можете смоделировать это общество на своем примере из одного человека, и если удастся, тогда потом предлагать советы.

То есть мой совет остается в силе. Займитесь только медитацией и не вставайте, не ешьте, не пейте, не ходите, не спите, не ходите в туалет, и посмотрим, продержитесь ли без обязанностей хотя бы неделю.

----------


## Амира

А разве вайшнавы не работают? Они работают но делают всё для Кришны и ко всем относятся с почтением и любовью и заботятся о всех и угощают прасадом. И для них не важно кто ты высокорождённый брахман или шудра или неприкасаемый. Они во всех живых существах видят частички Бога.

----------


## Ivan B1agoy

> Почему же тогда от неё не отказаться, раз вы слова "второстепенна,  поверхностна" уравняли со словом "по своей сути не предназначена".


Уважаемый Евгений, это всего лишь моя точка зрения, если старшие преданные проявят сострадание и объясняет, их точка зрения будет более авторитетная.

Что же касается моего понимания, то как Вам известно, служение Кришне подразумевает отход от мирских дел, мирских планов, и полное предание себя Господу Кришне.

Зная, что многие желая встать на этот путь откажутся от своей мирской жизни _"не рассчитав" своих сил_, Господь опережая события реккомендует, не менять своего положения, однако как средство постижения Трансцендентного данное социальное положение не рассматривается Господом.

"Оставь все прочие религии и просто предайся мне" - эта квалификация(реализация) я считаю находится за рамками Варна-Ашрамы и до тех пор пока живое существо не достигло данного уровня *общаясь с осознавшей себя душой*,изменить своё социальное положение значит поспешить и лишится того мирского положения, которое не беспокоит окружающих и не делает из живого существа заложника нищеты, голода и зависимости от других людей (Ачария ИСККОН очень плохо относился к жизни на подаяние).

Однако Веданта Сутра урегулирует и эту проблему, даже если Встал и упал, то ничего не теряешь! В следующий жизни хорошая карма через высшие планеты и наслаждения. Семья богатых коммерсантов и куча свободного времени для познания Кришны.

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> Однако далее Шри Чайтанья делает акцент на то, что обратить милостивый взор Господа Кришны, можно только искренне слушая и служа осознавшей себя душе, не зависимо от того какое положение Вы занимаете в социальных слоях (варнах), дополняя это словами, что лишь по невежеству люди совершенствуются в поиске *материальных благ*.


Варнашрама не означет поиск материальных благ. Иначе она не была бы дайви варнашрамой. Божественной.
В поиске материальных благ они не совершенствуются, а деградируют. А совершенствуются они благодаря служению брахманам в которое вовлекаются.
Вот возьмем цитату Амиры.
"Придерживаясь хороших качеств и служа высшим классам таким как брахманы, которые являются головой Господа и совершают ягьи для Господа, шудра духовно прогрессирует, очищается"

Вот когда вы слушаете осознавшую себя душу, вот вы и служите брахманам. Можете также служить товаром, делами, чем угодно.

Но даже за слушание нужно платить. За молоко надо платить, за любую ягью брахманам нужно платить.

Чтобы обратить на себя "милостивый взор Кришны", нужно что-то за душой иметь. Если вам нечего предложить?

Варнашрама производит то, чем расплачиваются за всё и из чего можно сделать то, чем расплачиваться за высшее.

Откуда идея, что слушание бесплатно? Послушайте песню в сотый раз, любая надоест. Почему? Кончилась плата. Нужно идти
и что-то делать. И спустя время, когда у вас будет чем платить, песня вновь будет нравится.

Откуда идея, что что-то бесплатно? Поработайте и нужно будет отдыхать. А за отдых чем платить? Чужими жизнями,
жертвуемыми в огонь пищеварения. А за сон чем платить богу Луны? тем же самым товаром, что производится в результате дхармы.

Есть куча людей, которые не могут заснуть. У них нет этого товара. Есть глухие, которым нечем платить за слушание.
Есть диабетики, им нечем платить за сахар. За дыхание и то нужно платить.

За всё нужно платить. И эту возможность дает исполнение дхармы. Для одних варнашрама, для других еще какая дхарма, но
в целом в нашем теле от деятельности невозможно отказаться. 

_" Все существа беспомощны перед природой и вынуждены действовать в соответствии с качествами, приобретенными под влиянием материальных гун, поэтому никто не может удержаться от действий даже на мгновение."_ БГ 3.5

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> А разве вайшнавы не работают? Они работают но делают всё для Кришны и ко всем относятся с почтением и любовью и заботятся о всех и угощают прасадом. И для них не важно кто ты высокорождённый брахман или шудра или неприкасаемый. Они во всех живых существах видят частички Бога.


Но ведь это не чистая трансцендентная деятельность. Это вполне себе материальная дхарма. Дхарма перед телом, перед родственниками, перед друзьями и падшими душами. Это то же самое, что варнарашрама. Они действуют и как брахманы и как шудры и как вайшьи и как кшатрии.

Вот вы говорили
"А маха-мантра обладает особой силой, и например для меня она действует, хотя я и не следую варнашраме."

Если вы работаете, то следуете. А если вы гуру, то тоже следуете как брахман. Поэтому деятельность дает вам молоко, а мантра поэтому работает. Не потому что "особая сила", а потому что есть молоко. Молоко означает что вы следуете.

----------


## Ivan B1agoy

> Ну вот молоко 4% жирность. 4% это мало общего или много?
> Когда вы пьете молоко, вы замечаете там масло? Сознание высших ценностей это замечать масло в молоке.
> И высших ценностей там в лучшем случае 4%.
> И чтобы их извлечь, ведь нужно отделить сливки, а потом еще и взбить. Вот если у вас будет в руках масло, вот
> можно сказать, что вы извлекли высшие ценности. Только они не высшие для вас, а они высшие для Кришны. Ваши высшие ценности
> он вам даст когда заберет у вас масло.
> 
> Итак, сколько общего имеет молоко с теми высшими ценностями, которые взамен на масло даст Кришна? Много или мало?
> 
> ...


Давайте обратим внимание на такие слова Господа Шри Кришны-Чайтаньи :" безличная концепция системы варн-ашрамы" 

А потом на тот факт, что Кармическая деятельность ради Всевышнего стоит даже выше варна-ашрамы не для Всевшнего , по мнению Господа Чайтаньи.

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> Что же касается моего понимания, то как Вам известно, служение Кришне подразумевает отход от мирских дел, мирских планов, и полное предание себя Господу Кришне.


Во время медитации, дорогой Иван, только на время медитации. Все читают так, что навсегда уже отход от мирских дел. Если вы медитируете 2 часа, то у вас отход от мирских дел, мирских планов и полное предание себя Господу Кришне на 2 часа.

Когда же во время медитации закончится молоко, извините, надо вновь вставать из трансцендентного, и идти пасти коров.

----------


## Ivan B1agoy

Нет. Евгений простите, здесь я с Вами не соглашусь. В вайшнавской философии Санньяси является головой Брахманов.

Брахман-вайшнав это не Брахман. Варна-Ашрама Дхарма и Дайви Варна-ашрама это насколько я правильно понял разные вещи.

Одни ещё идут к служению (Варна-Ашрама с общением с Вайшнавами)
Другие уже находится под влиянием (Да(э)йви-Пракрити) и уже служат. Это Высшая форма Духовной персональной формы уже состоявшегося духовного сообщества. По сути Вайкунтха.

Могу быть не прав(ошибаться).

----------


## Ivan B1agoy

Евгений, а если Кришна не даст Вам масло или нектара, или отвергает Вас, Вы сможете исполнять его указания, приказы и распоряжения?

Мне кажется беседа уходит немножко в сторону от темы форума.

----------


## Амира

> Но ведь это не чистая трансцендентная деятельность. Это вполне себе материальная дхарма. Дхарма перед телом, перед родственниками, перед друзьями и падшими душами. Это то же самое, что варнарашрама. Они действуют и как брахманы и как шудры и как вайшьи и как кшатрии.


Деятельность направленная на удовлетворение собственных чувст является материальной. А деятельность направленная на удовлетворение чувст Господа является духовной. Гопи доили коров, взбивали масло, делали йогурт, но была ли их деятельность материальной? Их умы были поглощены Кришной. И вся их деятельность и все их материальные обязанности были духовными, хотя и выглядели со стороны для неискушенного наблюдателя как полностью материальная, а их любовь к Кришне выглядела как греховная деятельность. Всё зависит от чистоты сознания. Сознание определяет чистоту деятельности человека. Поэтому Прабхупада говорил обретите сознание Кришны и вся ваша деятельность станет духовной, чем бы вы не занимались, так как все ваши желания будут направлены на удовлетворение желаний Кришны.

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> Давайте обратим внимание на такие слова Господа Шри Кришны-Чайтаньи :" безличная концепция системы варн-ашрамы" 
> 
> А потом на тот факт, что Кармическая деятельность ради Всевышнего стоит даже выше варна-ашрамы не для Всевшнего , по мнению Господа Чайтаньи.


Я вам уже объяснил что означает безличное в варнашраме по моему пониманию. Что молоко всепроникающе как брахман. И если вы участвуете в деятельности коровы дхармы, то получаете молоко, не зависимо от вашего с ним отношения. Ягью за вас делают брахманы или полубоги. А вы получаете молоко. У вас нет отношений с тем, кто дает молоко. Поэтому это безлично.

Варнашрама это деятельность ради брахманов. А брахманы совершают ягью всевышнему. А деятельность ради всевышнего выше деятельности ради брахманов, поскольку всевышний выше брахманов. Только ведь деятельность ради всевышнего будет тоже в пределах варны и ашрама. И если вы действуете ради всевышнего, то фактически это деятельность брахмана.
Да, брахман выше шудры, но без шудры он не может. Если вы шудра и действуете ради всевышнего, то вы и шудра и брахман в одном лице. Это всё та же варнашрама.

Даже если вы действуете трансцендентно, в медитации, то и там есть варнашрама. Варнашрама есть везде.

Но, нельзя научиться высшей варнашраме, не научившись обычной варнашраме.

То есть невозможно начать действовать ради всевышнего, если нет квалификации действовать ради брахманов.
Просто потому что разума нужно меньше, чтобы действовать ради брахманов. Вот принес им кувшин еды, вот и весь разум.
А ради всевышнего, это уже сложнее. Поэтому квалификация растет постепенно.

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> Варна-Ашрама Дхарма и Дайви Варна-ашрама это насколько я правильно понял разные вещи.


А по моему одно и то же, если есть настоящие брахманы.

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> Евгений, а если Кришна не даст Вам масло или нектара, или отвергает Вас, Вы сможете исполнять его указания, приказы и распоряжения?


Если вы читали ШБ, то гопи даже прячут масло в своих амбарах, а Кришна всё равно находит. Но при этом он недоволен, и амбар будет взломан, и его друзья обезъяны приносят массу беспокойств.
Имейте масло, а Кришна его найдет. Так вы познакомитесь с Кришной. Если у вас ничего нет, то Кришну не найти.

Кришна не указывает, не приказывает и не распоряжается.

----------


## Ivan B1agoy

Почему же Господь Шри Кришна Чайтанья не сказал об этом Шриле Рамананде Раю?

Спасибо Вам Евгений за ответы, но мне кажется общение с осознавшей себя душой и служение даёт все те результаты, которые даёт Варна-Ашрама и все прочее. 

Я пока такой точки зрения придерживаюсь. 

Может кто-то из Старших преданных прояснит.

----------


## Ivan B1agoy

> Если вы читали ШБ, то гопи даже прячут масло в своих амбарах, а Кришна всё равно находит. Но при этом он недоволен, и амбар будет взломан, и его друзья обезъяны приносят массу беспокойств.
> Имейте масло, а Кришна его найдет. Так вы познакомитесь с Кришной. Если у вас ничего нет, то Кришну не найти.
> 
> Кришна не указывает, не приказывает и не распоряжается.



Дасьи расы и Матхурья расы как я понимаю не много высоковато для данной темы. :smilies:

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> Деятельность направленная на удовлетворение собственных чувст является материальной. А деятельность направленная на удовлетворение чувст Господа является духовной. Гопи доили коров, взбивали масло, делали йогурт, но была ли их деятельность материальной? Их умы были поглощены Кришной. И вся их деятельность и все их материальные обязанности были духовными, хотя и выглядели со стороны для неискушенного наблюдателя как полностью материальная, а их любовь к Кришне выглядела как греховная деятельность. Всё зависит от чистоты сознания. Сознание определяет чистоту деятельности человека. Поэтому Прабхупада говорил обретите сознание Кришны и вся ваша деятельность станет духовной, чем бы вы не занимались, так как все ваши желания будут направлены на удовлетворение желаний Кришны.


Закон кармы говорит о том, что сознание зависит от деятельности. То есть деятельность определяет сознание. Поэтому Прабхупада говорил - служите, вкушайте прасад, читайте, воспевайте имена и ТОГДА, БЛАГОДАРЯ ЭТОМУ ваше сознание изменится.

Если вы про гопи, которые имели материальное тело, тогда они также, автоматом выполняли и варнашраму дхарму т.к. служение Кришне даже лучше, чем служение брахманам. А если вы про гопи, которые имели духовные тела, тогда они выполняют свою духовную дхарму. Сидя на асане в медитации, исполняя только духовную дхарму, как вы говорили про маха-мантру, что вы не выполняете варнашраму дхарму, вы не выполняете материальную дхарму и потому долго так не просидите.
Поэтому нужно вставать и идти делать всё что нужно хоть ради брахманов, хоть ради Кршны, но материально, и это всё будет варнашрама.

Получается, пока у нас есть материальное тело, варнашрама необходима, даже для трансценденталистов.

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> Почему же Господь Шри Кришна Чайтанья не сказал об этом Шриле Рамананде Раю?


О чем?

----------


## Амира

> Получается, пока у нас есть материальное тело, варнашрама необходима, даже для трансценденталистов.


Так я же вас не переубеждаю. Я только хочу помочь Ивану избежать ложного понимания.

Иван, я вас прошу, задайте свой вопрос Враджендра Кумару прабху, чтобы избежать этого всего и получить ответ который вас убедит. Ведь вы уже не раз писали что ждёте ответа от старших преданных.

----------


## Ivan B1agoy

О том, что исполняя свои обязанности в рамках Варна-ашрамы можно постичь трансцендентное. 

Почему Шри-Кришна Чайтанья говорит, что Варна-Ашрама Дхарма имени мало общего с осознанием духовных ценностей?

Если придерживаться Вашей точки зрения, то без Варна-Ашрамы это не возможно, но Господь Шри Кришна Чайтанья говорит "мало общего", а значит о какой-то обязательной параллели для Трансцендентального развития речи не идёт.

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> Дасьи расы и Матхурья расы как я понимаю не много высоковато для данной темы.


Ну вы же сами говорили про служение Кришне. Это какая раса? Или вы в смысле вайдхи садхана бхакти? Тем более, о каком отречении, отходе от мирских дел речь?

----------


## Ivan B1agoy

> Так я же вас не переубеждаю. Я только хочу помочь Ивану избежать ложного понимания.
> 
> Иван, я вас прошу, задайте свой вопрос Враджендра Кумару прабху, чтобы избежать этого всего и получить ответ который вас убедит. Ведь вы уже не раз писали что ждёте ответа от старших преданных.


Так и сделаю Амира, спасибо.

----------


## Ivan B1agoy

Ждём комментария Враджендра Кумара Прабху, в его Разделе, если он сочтет это возможным.

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> Почему же Господь Шри Кришна Чайтанья не сказал об этом Шриле Рамананде Раю?
> \О чем? \
> 
> О том, что исполняя свои обязанности в рамках Варна-ашрамы можно постичь трансцендентное. 
> 
> Почему Шри-Кришна Чайтанья говорит, что Варна-Ашрама Дхарма имени мало общего с осознанием духовных ценностей?
> 
> Если придерживаться Вашей точки зрения, то без Варна-Ашрамы это не возможно, но Господь Шри Кришна Чайтанья говорит "мало общего", а значит о какой-то обязательной параллели для Трансцендентального развития речи не идёт.


Варнашрама касается материального тела, и поэтому имеет "мало общего с осознанием *высших духовных* ценностей".
Но без материального тела вы не можете осознать духовное. Поэтому это общее есть и оно необходимо.
Кроме варнашрамы могут быть другие дхармы, дающие молоко, трансцендентное развитие может идти и через них.

В любом случае, не исполнив низшей дхармы, невозможно исполнить высшую дхарму.

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> Так я же вас не переубеждаю.


Как же не переубеждаете, вот вы говорили на прошлой странице, что варнашрама нужна только
"Для людей полностью поглощенных материальными занятиями и желаниями,"

----------


## Амира

> Получается, пока у нас есть материальное тело, варнашрама необходима, даже для трансценденталистов.


Четыре цели варнашрамы указаны в ней самой. Если вы как трансценденталист считаете одну из этих целей приемлемой для себя, то это ваш путь. И с точки зрения варнашрамы это не грех. Те же кто следует по стопам вайшнавов, считают все эти цели, даже четвертую - мокшу, в том виде как она представлена в варнашраме, неприемлемыми для себя. И спорить тут бесполезно. Просто есть путь варнашрамы, а есть путь вайшнавов. Конечные цели этих путей разные. Но не противоречат принципам религии. Хотя вайшнавизм это не религия а чистая деятельность души.

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> Четыре цели варнашрамы указаны в ней самой. Если вы как трансценденталист считаете одну из этих целей приемлемой для себя, то это ваш путь. И с точки зрения варнашрамы это не грех. Те же кто следует по стопам вайшнавов, считают все эти цели, даже четвертую - мокшу, в том виде как она представлена в варнашраме, неприемлемыми для себя. И спорить тут бесполезно. Просто есть путь варнашрамы, а есть путь вайшнавов. Конечные цели этих путей разные. Но не противоречат принципам религии. Хотя вайшнавизм это не религия а чистая деятельность души.


Где это цели указаны в варнашраме? Причем тут цели к варнашраме? В варнашраме брахманы защищают всех от глупых целей.

"_В соответствии с тремя гунами материальной природы и связанной с ними деятельностью, Я разделил человеческое общество на четыре сословия."_

Цели никак не связаны с варнашрамой. Цели могут навязываться гуна-кармой. Вот как раз варнашрама и нужна, чтобы гуна карма не влияла
на цели.

Даже Кришна выполняет обязанности, но разве это его цель?

Пока у нас есть хвост в виде материального тела, у этого тела есть и будет гуна-карма. Но цели могут быть и должны быть и высшие. И именно по этому нужна система в обществе, а не каждой гуна-карме своя цель.

Вот если не будет варнашрамы, вот тогда гуны будут определять цели.
Это уже зависит от того, кто в доме тела хозяин и какие цели в обществе.

По вашему шудры не могут быть вайшнавами?

----------


## Амира

> Вот как раз варнашрама и нужна, чтобы гуна карма не влияла на цели.
> Пока у нас есть хвост в виде материального тела, у этого тела есть и будет гуна-карма. Но цели могут быть и должны быть и высшие. И именно по этому нужна система в обществе, а не каждой гуна-карме своя цель.
> 
> Вот если не будет варнашрамы, вот тогда гуны будут определять цели.
> Это уже зависит от того, кто в доме тела хозяин и какие цели в обществе.


Чтобы выйти из под влияния гун нужно заниматься преданным служением, которое вне гун. А если удовлетворять потребности тела в гунах, то это только больше привязывает к гунам. Разве у преданного служения нет цели? Его цель любовь к Богу и служение Ему. Чтобы поддерживать своё тело в здоровом состоянии, посвящая его служению Богу нужно минимум усилий. Для этого не нужна система, правила которой состоят из 1000 предписаний для каждой варны, и которые требуют много времени и всей строгости соблюдения этих правил.

Если жизнь человека беспорядочна и ему нужно руководство, если человек не понимает что ему делать, как поддерживать свое тело, какие цели ставить, что для него высшее что низшее, то для этого существует духовный учитель и не важно кто он по оценке системы варнашрамы шудра или брахман, саньяси или домохозяин если он знает науку о Кришне, то его можно считать истинным духовным учителем и он может объяснить своему ученика все что касается духовных и материальных обязанностей каждого живого существа.

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> Чтобы выйти из под влияния гун нужно заниматься преданным служением, которое вне гун. А если удовлетворять потребности тела в гунах, то это только больше привязывает к гунам. Разве у преданного служения нет цели? Его цель любовь к Богу и служение Ему. Чтобы поддерживать своё тело в здоровом состоянии, посвящая его служению Богу нужно минимум усилий. Для этого не нужна система, правила которой состоят из 1000 предписаний для каждой варны, и которые требуют много времени и всей строгости соблюдения этих правил.


Это опять песня про сознание впереди деятельности.

Как же вы будете с помощью служения, которое вне гун, выходить из гун, если вы в гунах? Вдумайтесь просто. Откуда возьмется служение вне гун, если клиент в гунах?

Служение означает служение кому-то ради чего-то. Преданный - это слуга слуги слуги. Чтобы послужить кому-то, нужно иметь кому послужить, а не только заботиться о своем теле. Вот для этого нужна варнашрама, а не для того, чтобы материалисты кланялись брахманам по правилам. 

Люди несамодостаточны, потому что одни вайшьи, другие шудры, третьи кшатрии, а четвертые брахманы. И именно поэтому Кришна разделил на варны, чтобы они могли служить друг другу, так, будучи разделены, они могут служить друг другу и прогрессировать.

Вы любите про трансцендентное, но разве в трансцендентном не то же самое, не служат друг другу?

----------


## Амира

> Это опять песня про сознание впереди деятельности.
> 
> Как же вы будете с помощью служения, которое вне гун, выходить из гун, если вы в гунах? Вдумайтесь просто. Откуда возьмется служение вне гун, если клиент в гунах?


Кажется я начинаю понимать ваш образ мыслей  :smilies: .  Если вы имеете ввиду материальное тело то оно всегда, до самой смерти во власти материальных законов и из под влияния гун оно выйти не может, оно всё равно будет уставать, болеть, требовать питания и в конце концов постареет и станет непригодным для пребывания души в нём и положенный срок душа его покинет. Тело это инструмент для более тонких элементов - ума и души, которая проявляется в виде сознания. И соответственно по этим элементам определяется в гунах мы (душа) или вне гун. Живое существо как пограничная энергия может находиться под властью гун (материальной энергии) и отождествлять себя с телом. Или находиться вне гун и отождествлять себя с душой. Поэтому если наш ум и наше сознание сосредоточено на Кришне то мы (душа) находимся вне гун. А если сосредоточены на удовлетворении материальных желаний то пребываем в гунах. Только духовное тело находится вне гун, вне власти законов материальной природы. И занимаясь духовной деятельность в этом материальном теле живое существо развивает духовное тело которое получит после освобождения.




> Служение означает служение кому-то ради чего-то. Преданный - это слуга слуги слуги. Чтобы послужить кому-то, нужно иметь кому послужить, а не только заботиться о своем теле. Вот для этого нужна варнашрама, а не для того, чтобы материалисты кланялись брахманам по правилам. 
> 
> Люди несамодостаточны, потому что одни вайшьи, другие шудры, третьи кшатрии, а четвертые брахманы. И именно поэтому Кришна разделил на варны, чтобы они могли служить друг другу, так, будучи разделены, они могут служить друг другу и прогрессировать.
> 
> Вы любите про трансцендентное, но разве в трансцендентном не то же самое, не служат друг другу?


*«Кем бы ни был человек - брахманом, санньяси или шудрой, - если он знает науку о Кришне, то может стать духовным учителем».*

*КОММЕНТАРИЙ*: Для Движения сознания Кришны этот стих имеет особое значение. Как объясняет в «Амрита-праваха-бхашье» Шрила Бхактивинода Тхакур, было бы ошибкой считать, что, раз Шри Чайтанья Махапрабху происходил из семьи брахмана и занимал высшее в духовной иерархии положение санньяси, Ему не следовало обращаться за наставлениями к Шриле Рамананде Раю, принадлежавшему к касте шудр. Чтобы прояснить это, Шри Чайтанья Махапрабху сказал Рамананде Раю, что знание науки о Кришне важнее, чем каста. В системе варнашрама-дхармы брахманы, кшатрии, вайшьи и шудры исполняют разные обязанности. Брахман считается духовным учителем всех остальных варн, или сословий, однако, если речь идет о сознании Кришны, духовным учителем может стать каждый, поскольку философия сознания Кришны полностью духовна. Чтобы распространять сознание Кришны, требуется только одно - понять науку о душе. Не имеет значения, кто человек - брахман, кшатрий, вайшья, шудра, санньяси, грихастха или кто-то еще. Если он знает эту науку, то он может стать духовным учителем.

В «Хари-бхакти-виласе» сказано, что не следует получать посвящение от небрахмана, если есть достойный человек, принадлежащий к сословию брахманов. Это наставление предназначено для тех, кто чрезмерно зависит от мирского общественного устройства, и отвечает ожиданиям тех, кто намерен и дальше вести мирскую жизнь. Тот же, кто понимает истинную природу сознания Кришны и действительно хочет обрести трансцендентное знание, позволяющее достичь в жизни совершенства, может принять духовного учителя, принадлежащего к любому сословию, при условии, что такой духовный учитель в совершенстве знает науку о Кришне. Шрила Бхактисиддханта Сарасвати Тхакур также подтверждает, что любой человек, который знает науку о Кришне, будь то брахман, кшатрий, вайшья или шудра, брахмачари, ванапрастха, грихастха или санньяси, может стать духовным учителем и выполнять обязанности вартма-прадаршака-гуру, дикша-гуру или шикша-гуру. Учителя, который первым рассказывает человеку о духовной жизни, называют вартма-прадаршака-гуру. Духовного учителя, который в соответствии с предписаниями шастр дает посвящение, называют дикша-гуру, а духовного учителя, наставляющего ученика ради его возвышения, называют шикша-гуру. По сути, квалификация духовного учителя определяется его познаниями в науке о Кришне. Кто он - брахман, кшатрий, вайшья или шудра, - не имеет никакого значения. Это утверждение Шри Чайтаньи Махапрабху нисколько не противоречит указаниям шастр. В «Падма-пуране» сказано:

Того, кто по-настоящему знает духовную науку о Кришне, ни в коем случае нельзя считать шудрой, даже если он родился в семье шудр. И наоборот, випра, или брахман, безукоризненно выполняющий шесть обязанностей брахманов (патхана, патхана, йаджана, йаджана, дана, пратиграха) и хорошо знающий ведические гимны, не имеет права становиться духовным учителем, если он не является вайшнавом. Однако человек, происходящий из семьи чандалов, но при этом весьма сведущий в науке сознания Кришны, вполне может стать гуру. Так гласят шастры. Существует много других примеров того, как брахман по происхождению получал посвящение у выходца из семьи небрахманов. О признаках брахмана говорится в «Шримад-Бхагаватам» (7.11.35):

Если человек происходит из семьи шудр, но обладает всеми качествами духовного учителя, его следует считать не только брахманом, но и настоящим духовным учителем. Тому же самому учил Шри Чайтанья Махапрабху. Вот почему Шрила Бхактисиддханта Сарасвати Тхакур ввел для всех вайшнавов церемонию надевания священного шнура, описанную в шастрах.
Некоторые вайшнавы, живущие как бхаджанананди, не проходят савитра-самскару (посвящение с надеванием священного шнура), однако это не означает, что занимающиеся проповедью должны делать то же самое. Существует две категории вайшнавов: бхаджанананди и гоштхьянанди. Бхаджанананди не интересует проповедь, тогда как гоштхьянанди стремится распространять сознание Кришны, чтобы принести людям благо и увеличить число вайшнавов. По своему положению вайшнав выше, чем брахман. Вайшнава, занимающегося проповедью, должны воспринимать как брахмана, в противном случае его положение может быть истолковано неправильно. При этом нельзя называть себя брахманом-вайшнавом просто на основании своего происхождения - нужно еще обладать соответствующими качествами. К сожалению, недалекие люди не видят разницы между брахманом и вайшнавом. Таким людям кажется, что духовным учителем может быть только брахман. Только поэтому Шри Чайтанья Махапрабху говорит здесь:

Тот, кто стал гуру, уже является брахманом. Иногда кастовые брахманы говорят, что йеи кршна-таттва-ветта, сеи `гуру' хайа означает, что небрахман может стать лишь шикша-гуру или вартма-прадаршака-гуру, но не гуру, дающим посвящение. По мнению таких кастовых гуру, нет ничего важнее происхождения и семейных связей. Однако вайшнавы не признают передачу титула гуру по наследству. Слово гуру в равной степени относится к вартма-прадаршака-гуру, шикша-гуру и дикша-гуру. Если мы не примем принцип, провозглашенный Шри Чайтаньей Махапрабху, наше Движение сознания Кришны не сможет распространиться по всему свету. В соответствии с желанием Шри Чайтаньи Махапрабху (пртхивите ачхе йата нагаради-грама сарватра прачара хаибе мора нама), Его учение следует проповедовать во всем мире. Это не означает, что принявшие учение Шри Чайтаньи Махапрабху так и останутся шудрами и чандалами. Если из человека воспитали чистого вайшнава, он должен считаться истинным брахманом. Такова суть наставлений Шри Чайтаньи Махапрабху, приведенных в данном стихе.

----------


## Андрон

> Именно поэтому Кришна разделил на варны, чтобы они могли служить друг другу, так, будучи разделены, они могут служить друг другу и прогрессировать.


Человека причисляют к одной из варн согласно его качествам.
Так почему бы не *определять характер служения Богу и людям напрямую по качествам*?
Каждый человек естественным образом старается использовать в жизни свои наилучшие качества.

"*Служите друг другу, каждый тем даром, какой получил*, как добрые домостроители многоразличной благодати Божией.
Говорит ли кто, говори как слова Божии; служит ли кто, служи по силе, какую дает Бог, дабы во всем прославлялся Бог". (1Петр 4:10-11)

"*Дары различны, но Дух один и тот же;
и служения различны, а Господь один и тот же;
и действия различны, а Бог один и тот же, производящий все во всех.*
Но каждому дается проявление Духа на пользу.
Одному дается Духом слово мудрости, другому слово знания, тем же Духом;
иному вера, тем же Духом; иному дары исцелений, тем же Духом;
иному чудотворения, иному пророчество, иному различение духов, иному разные языки, иному истолкование языков.
Все же сие производит один и тот же Дух, разделяя каждому особо, как Ему угодно".
(1Кор 12:4-11)

К тому же, попытка введения в стране кастовой системы варнашрама, боюсь, ничем хорошим не закончится...

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> Поэтому если наш ум и наше сознание сосредоточено на Кришне то мы (душа) находимся вне гун. А если сосредоточены на удовлетворении материальных желаний то пребываем в гунах... И занимаясь духовной деятельность в этом материальном теле живое существо развивает духовное тело которое получит после освобождения.


То же самое уже по второму разу. Каким образом сознание сосредоточится на Кришне, когда оно, имея материальное тело, как свидетельство падения, находится изначально в гунах, то есть покрыто гунами? Кришна ведь трансцендентен. Каким образом происходит переход сознания из под гун к сосредоточению на Кришне, который, надеюсь, вне гун?

Вот Кришна пишет, "Я никогда не являю Себя глупцам и невеждам. От них Меня скрывает Моя внутренняя энергия".
Вот были мы в гунах, невежды значит и глупцы. И Кришна скрыт от них, то есть от нас. Как же к скрытому Кришне сознание их из под гун, из под невежества сосредоточилось? Каким образом преодолелось покрытие из внутренней энергии?

Это ведь, на минуточку, нужно перейти не то что выше гималаев, а выше райских планет, на сатья-локе приобрести способность входить без страха в любые материальные субстанции, погрузить ложное эго в махат-таттву, и так он проходит через оболочки вселенной, полностью нейтрализует влияние материи и достигает чистого самоосознания, обретает духовное тело, и может общаться с личностью Бога, двигается выше вайкунтхи и айодхи, чтобы добраться сознанием до Вриндавана. "Материальный мир теряет для него всякую привлекательность и он больше не возвращается в него".

Но вот незадача, а материальное тело же осталось. Куда ж его теперь? Зачесалось что-то, затекли ноги, кушать захотелось, и что теперь? Назад в гуны? Прощай духовный мир, вот пойду покушаю, и вернусь. Ну не абсурд? Пицца по вегетариански и пускай весь духовный мир подождет!

У вас всё просто, как фантазия. Захотел - в гунах, захотел - вне гун. Подумаешь, оболочки вселенной.
Захотел - духовной деятельностью позанимался, захотел - материальной. Зачем тогда пишут все эти сложные книги по йоге? И нытик Арджуна называет это неподъемной задачей.

Поэтому вот еще вопрос, вы пишите, "сосредоточено на Кришне, душа вне гун", а что она там делает? И, если вам нравится больше там, то зачем *ей там* это *тело здесь*?

Вот вы пишете, "занимаясь духовной деятельностью в материальном теле". Так вот я не пойму, если тело ни для чего не нужно, материальные обязанности ничего не нужно исполнять, зачем заниматься духовной деятельностью в материальном теле? Это что, мазохизм такой? 

Вы говорите, что слУжите Кришне, но в то же время говорите, что "духовное тело получают после освобождения". Значит уже духовное тело есть? Где-то я читал, что преданные получают освобождение еще раньше Вайкунтхи, а тем более раньше всех этих рас. И что расы наступают когда уже есть духовное тело, то есть гопи это же тело гопи. Если вы служите Кришне, то значит уже есть духовное тело? Или еще нет? Если есть, то зачем вам тогда материальное? А если нет, то как вы служите нематериальному Кришне в материальном теле? И зачем заниматься духовной деятельностью в материальном теле? 

Мне, как мужчине, например, непонятно, зачем заниматься чем-то в совершенно неподходящем для этого месте, когда есть для этого подходящее место. Например в подвале выращивать бананы, а на чукотке выращивать манго. Что, нельзя бананы выращивать в Африке, а манго в Индии? Зачем *такие сложности, как духовная деятельность в материальном теле?* Если это тело ни для чего не нужно преданному. Да еще в расах.

По моей практичной мужской теории всё мне ясно. Что тело нужно для того, чтобы добывать молоко. Из деятельности. Из которого потом добывать масло, опять же еще в теле, материальном, но по вашей теории материальное тело ни для чего не нужно. А зачем вы тогда в нем сидите?

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> *«Кем бы ни был человек - брахманом, санньяси или шудрой, - если он знает науку о Кришне, то может стать духовным учителем».*


Это бесспорно. Спорно другое. Кто оценивает мое знание науки о Кришне? Иначе, если я себе сам нарисую в укромном месте 5 по математике, разве я от этого уже могу стать учителем математики?

----------


## Ivan B1agoy

Примечательно, что свою беседу Господь Чайтанья подтверждает авторитетом Брахмаджи, который называет Господа Кришну словом Аджита, то есть тот,кого никто не может победить * к кому никто не может приблизится*

Не с помощью Варна-ашрамы, не с помощью других способов заставить господа открыть себя живому существу не получится.

Однако сделать господа Джитой - победить его, можно очень простым путём, о котором рассказал Господь Чайтанья ранее.

Этот метод называется Бхагавата-Дхарма. А Варна-ашрама дхарма,как я понимаю это уже другая форма дхармы, основанная нравственных и этических нормах.

----------


## Ivan B1agoy

> Ну вы же сами говорили про служение Кришне. Это какая раса? Или вы в смысле вайдхи садхана бхакти? Тем более, о каком отречении, отходе от мирских дел речь?


Шримад-Бхагават его Божественной Милости  Шри Шримад А.Ч.Бхактиведанты Свами Шрилы Прабхупады. 

Песнь 1, глава 1, текст 3.

... Шрути-мантры указывают, что каждое живое существо имеет своё изначальное, естественное положение с пресущей ему определённой расой, которой оно обменивается с Личностью Бога. 

*изначальную расу можно ощутить лишь в освобожденном состоянии*

Обусловленном живому существу рано говорить об подлинных расах духовного бытия, однако о ложных (временных)формах проявления изначальных рас, отражающихся в материальном мире и являющихся основой деятельности, мне кажется допустимо.


Сведущий учёный, по мнению Ачарии стремится наслаждаться подлинной расой в её духовной форме, однако речь идёт о стремлении её достигнуть, а не о стремлении её играть, подражая освобожденным дживам.

----------


## ЕвгенийК

Амира, я уже спрашивал, но вы не ответили, вы повторяете мантру вслух?

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> Этот метод называется Бхагавата-Дхарма. А Варна-ашрама дхарма,как я понимаю это уже другая форма дхармы, основанная нравственных и этических нормах.


Дхарма цветка цвести, а дхарма корней - укореняться и давать сок, который кормит цветок. Сможет ли без корней выполнить свою дхарму цветок?

Другой пример. Брахманы осуществляют служение Богу. Но как они это делают? Они берут обычное масло от коров нашего мира, и льют его в обычный огонь нашего мира. И всё это якобы материальное принимает высшее существо.

По вашей логике, чтобы служить Богу, брахманам нужно бы взять что-то с уровня Бога и предложить ему там. Но брахманы же здесь. Поэтому они не могут взять что-то там. Поэтому они берут здесь и жертвуют тому кто там.

Дхарма, она и в африке дхарма. Если врнашрама возвышает, то только таким путем, что берут что-то здесь и жертвуют тому кто выше. Другого пути возвышения нет во всех трех мирах. Различия в дхармах отличаются только где берут и кому жертвуют. Но суть всех дхарм одна. Берем где-то и жертвуем тому кто выше.

Все части коровы служат ей ради молока. Поэтому молоко это самый чистый продукт в этом мире, т.к. он жертвенный, пришел свыше. Прабхупада говорил, корова дает молоко потому что она любит теленка. Продукт любви, природа которой высшая.

И поэтому из него можно получить масло, т.к. оно тоже хотя и местное, но природа его свыше. И жертвовать высшему существу.
Высшее жертвуется высшему. Такова природа служения. Вы не можете жертвовать низшее.
Благодаря такой жертве все кто служат ей, очищаются и возвышаются.

В варнашраме этот процесс присутствует, поэтому она вполне себе возвышает и очищает. Разница с другими дхармами, что в более высших дхармах берется еще более высшее масло и жертвуется еще более высшему существу. Например, на Махарлоке все занимаются только подобными обрядами ради жертвы господу Варахадеву. Это уже не варнашрама дхарма, но разницы почти что нет. Если ты мудрец на махарлоке, то это твоя дхарма - лить масло в костер ради Господа Варахадева. А мудрец на махарлоке - это твоя варна и ашрам.

Поэтому по сути нет разницы между варнашрама дхармой и бхагавата дхармой. Как нет разницы между дхармой корней и дхармой цветка. Отличия лишь внешние, а суть одна. И я уже говорил, как невозможно прыгнуть выше головы, так и невозможно перепрыгнуть через текущую дхарму. Невозможно стать мастером, не добившись совершенства как подмастерье. 

Невозможно по своему желанию выбрать какую дхарму исполнять. Дхарма приходит свыше и требует от нас исполнения. Вы или исполняете или нет. Вы не выбираете среди десяти дхарм которую выгоднее. Если человек успешно исполняет низшую (текущую) дхарму, сама же дхарма дает ему более высокую дхарму. И так до самой высшей дхармы.

Это как восхождение на гору. Невозможно одной ногой стоять у подножья, а другой встать сразу на вершину. Другая нога может сделать лишь небольшой шаг относительно предыдущего положения. И так, шаг за шагом, дхарма за дхармой, можно подняться на вершину.

Я не говорил никогда, что варнашрама сразу ведет к Богу. Я говорил, она служит пищей для дальнейшего продвижения. Как каждый шаг служит пищей для следующего шага. Не сделав предыдущий шаг, вы не сделате следующий. Не получив молока, вы не сделаете масла. 

Что же толку выбирать дхармы, если даже с низшей дхармы вы не возлили масло в огонь который очистит вас для следующей дхармы? Не очистившись на этом уровне, вы не будете квалифицированы для следующего уровня.

Масло продукт высший, не важно брагодаря какой дхарме он получен.

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> *изначальную расу можно ощутить лишь в освобожденном состоянии*
> 
> Обусловленном живому существу рано говорить об подлинных расах духовного бытия, однако о ложных (временных)формах проявления изначальных рас, отражающихся в материальном мире и являющихся основой деятельности, мне кажется допустимо.
> 
> 
> Сведущий учёный, по мнению Ачарии стремится наслаждаться подлинной расой в её духовной форме, однако речь идёт о стремлении её достигнуть, а не о стремлении её играть, подражая освобожденным дживам.


Да, и сведующий ученый никогда не будет говорить о ненужности материального тела, посколько когда оно действительно станет ненужным, то всякие родственники тащат его в больницу и там пытаются глюкозу внутривенно колоть или что угодно, чтобы вывести из этого состояния.

Слышал в Индии тому кто ушел в самадхи даже дырку сверлят в голове через 2 недели после того, как он "засел", чтобы понять, душа еще хоть как-то в теле или уже совсем ушла и уже можно закапывать вот это действительно не нужное.

----------


## Ivan B1agoy

Евгений Вы не помните чьи сыновья совершали суровые аскетические подвиги в океане по-моему, или под водой много много лет?

----------


## Ivan B1agoy

> Евгений Вы не помните чьи сыновья совершали суровые аскетические подвиги в океане по-моему, или под водой много много лет?


Вспомнил, Прачеты, сыновья ,царя Прачинабархи.

----------


## Ivan B1agoy

Вот кстати история с Прачетами яркий пример, того, как общение с Великим преданным обратило впоследствии милостивый Взгляд Господа на сыновей царя Прачинабархи.

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> Евгений Вы не помните чьи сыновья совершали суровые аскетические подвиги в океане по-моему, или под водой много много лет?


помню Саубхари муни сидел под водой в Ямуне.

----------


## Ivan B1agoy

> помню Саубхари муни сидел под водой в Ямуне.


Это тоже великая личность, но мне бы хотелось привести пример сыновей Царя Прачинабархи, пообщавшихся с Господом Шивой.

----------


## Ivan B1agoy

Шримад-Бхагаватам Его Божественной милости Шри Шримад А.Ч. Бхактиведанты Свами Шрилы Прабхупады песнь4, глава30,

ТЕКСТ 2

ким бархаспатйеха паратра ватха
каивалйа-натха-прийа-паршва-вартинах
асадйа девам гиришам йадриччхайа
прапух парам нунам атха прачетасах

ким - чего; бархаспатйа - о ученик Брихаспати; иха - здесь; паратра - на разных планетах; ва - или; атха - поэтому; каивалйанатха - тому, кто дарует освобождение; прийа - дорог; паршвавартинах - поскольку связан с Ним; асадйа - встретив; девам - великого полубога; гири-шам - повелителя горы Кайласа; йадриччхайа волей провидения; прапух - достигли; парам - Всевышнего; нунам несомненно; атха - поэтому; прачетасах - сыновья Бархишата.

Дорогой Бархаспатья, что же обрели сыновья царя Бархишата, Прачеты, после встречи с Господом Шивой, который так дорог Верховному Господу, дарующему освобождение? Понятно, что они перенеслись в духовный мир, но я также хочу узнать, что они обрели в материальном мире, в этой жизни или в следующих.

КОММЕНТАРИЙ: Какие-то из материальных удовольствий мы получаем в этой жизни, а какие-то в следующей, на этой или на других планетах вселенной. Живое существо блуждает по материальной вселенной, воплощаясь в разных формах жизни и на разных планетах. Те печали и радости, которые оно испытывает в этой жизни, называют иха, а ожидающие его в следующей жизни - паратра.

Господь Махадева (Шива) - один из величайших полубогов материального мира. Благословения, которые он дарует обыкновенным людям, как правило, приносят материальное счастье. Богиня Дурга, повелевающая материальным миром, подвластна Господу Махадеве, Гирише. Поэтому Господь Махадева может даровать человеку любые материальные блага. Как правило, люди поклоняются Господу Гирише, чтобы обрести материальное счастье, но Прачеты встретили Господа Махадеву по воле провидения. *Господь Махадева велел им поклоняться Верховному Господу, Личности Бога, и сам вознес Ему молитвы.* Как было сказано в предыдущем стихе, просто повторяя молитвы, с которыми Господь Шива обращался к Вишну (рудра-гитена), Прачеты перенеслись в духовный мир. Иногда преданные хотят также испытать материальные наслаждения: тогда Верховный Господь, прежде чем забрать их в духовный мир, дает им возможность насладиться жизнью в материальном мире. Такие преданные могут попасть на одну из райских планет: Джаналоку, Махарлоку, Таполоку, Сиддхалоку и т.д. Но чистый преданный никогда не ищет материального счастья, поэтому он сразу переносится на Вайкунтхалоку, названную в этом стихе парам. Итак, Видура спросил Майтрею, ученика Брихаспати, о том, чего достигли Прачеты.

Может они просто ранее были В варна-ашраме, однако об этом не идёт речи.

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> Вот кстати история с Прачетами яркий пример, того, как общение с Великим преданным обратило впоследствии милостивый Взгляд Господа на сыновей царя Прачинабархи.


Разве только общение, а не следование наставлениям этого преданного? И одно из наставлений - исполняйте обязанности.
_" ШБ 4.24.69 — Дорогие царевичи, с чистым сердцем исполняйте возложенные на вас обязанности и повторяйте эту молитву, сосредоточив свой ум на лотосных стопах Господа. Это принесет вам удачу во всем, ибо Господь будет очень доволен вами. "_

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> Может они просто ранее были В варна-ашраме, однако об этом не идёт речи.


Кое-что можно понять вот отсюда. Например, что милость преданного нужно еще заслужить.

ШБ 4.24.26
_"Господь Шива остался доволен Прачетами, потому что он всегда покровительствует добродетельным и благонравным людям. Очень довольный сыновьями царя, Господь Шива обратился к ним с такими словами.
Комментарий: 

Верховную Личность Бога, Вишну, или Кришну, называют бхакта-ватсалой, а Господа Шиву в этом стихе именуют дхарма-ватсалой. Разумеется, словом дхарма-ватсала прежде всего называют тех, кто живет в соответствии с религиозными заповедями. Это понятно. Однако у этих двух слов есть также другое значение. Иногда Господу Шиве приходится иметь дело с людьми, находящимися под влиянием гун страсти и невежества. Такие люди обычно не слишком религиозны и благочестивы, они следуют религиозным принципам лишь тогда, когда поклоняются Господу Шиве ради тех или иных материальных благ. Стоит Господу Шиве увидеть, что его преданные соблюдают законы религии, как он тут же дает им свои благословения. Прачеты, сыновья Прачинабархи, от природы были очень добропорядочными и праведными людьми, поэтому им не составило труда угодить Господу Шиве. Зная, что царевичи были потомками вайшнавов, Господь Шива вознес молитвы Верховной Личности Бога."_

----------


## Ivan B1agoy

Комментарий Его Божественной милости А. Ч. Бхактиведанты Свами Шрилы Прабхупады.

Молитвы Господа Шивы являются авторитетными и очень важными. Даже если человек поглощен выполнением предписанных обязанностей, он может достичь совершенства, просто вознося Верховному Господу молитвы. Истинная цель жизни - стать преданным Господа. Неважно, какое положение занимает человек. Кем бы он ни был - брахманом, кшатрием, вайшьей, шудрой, американцем, англичанином, индийцем, и в какой бы части материального мира ни жил, - он может заниматься преданным служением, просто вознося молитвы Верховной Личности Бога. Харе Кришна маха-мантра - это тоже молитва, потому что любая молитва представляет собой обращение к Верховному Господу по имени и просьбу к Господу оказать нам милость, позволив служить Ему. Произнося Харе Кришна маха-мантру, мы молим: «Дорогой Господь Кришна, дорогой Господь Рама, о энергия Господа, Харе, займите меня, пожалуйста, служением Вам». Служить Господу может любой человек, какое бы положение в обществе он ни занимал; ахаитукй апратихата - «Преданному служению не могут помешать никакие материальные препятствия» (Бхаг., 1.2.6). Тот же метод рекомовал и Господь Чайтанья Махапрабху:

джна(гйа)не прайасам удапасйа наманта эва
дживанти сан-мукхаритам бхавадийа-вартам
стхане стхитах шрути-гатам тану-ван-манобхир
йе прайашо 'джита джито 'пй аси таис три-локйам
Бхаг., 10.14.3

Человек *может* оставаться на своем месте, то есть продолжать исполнять свои обязанности, и вместе с тем слушать послание Господа в изложении осознавших себя душ. Именно на этом принципе основана деятельность Движения сознания Кришны: мы открываем свои центры по всему миру, чтобы дать каждому возможность услышать послание Господа Кришны и вернуться домой, к Богу.

----------


## ЕвгенийК

Кстати, вам Враджендра Кумар ответил

----------


## Ivan B1agoy

Шрила Прабхупада не пишет о том, что мы предоставляемых живому существу рабочие места в рамках Варна-ашрамы, однако знание об обязанностях само собой придёт к тому х, кто слушает послание Шримад-Бхагаватам от осознавшей себя души. 

Мне кажется Варна-ашрама на самом деле достаточно второстепенна к трансцендентального ращвитию .

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> Комментарий Его Божественной милости А. Ч. Бхактиведанты Свами Шрилы Прабхупады.
> 
> Молитвы Господа Шивы являются авторитетными и очень важными. Даже если человек поглощен выполнением предписанных обязанностей, он может достичь совершенства, просто вознося Верховному Господу молитвы. Истинная цель жизни - стать преданным Господа. Неважно, какое положение занимает человек. Кем бы он ни был - брахманом, кшатрием, вайшьей, шудрой, американцем, англичанином, индийцем, и в какой бы части материального мира ни жил, - он *может заниматься преданным служением, просто вознося молитвы Верховной Личности Бога.*"


Он действительно может...если у него получится. К счастью, зависит не только от его желания, но и от его квалификации.
Иначе в духовном мире было бы как у нас в Кали-югу, когда невежественные негодяи приходят в правительство и учиняют произвол.

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> знание об обязанностях само собой придёт к тому х, кто слушает послание Шримад-Бхагаватам от осознавшей себя души.


Само собой не придет. Враджендра Кумар вам ответил, что на огонь слушания нужно лить масло служения, иначе знание не усвоится.

А для служения нужна квалификация.

----------


## Ivan B1agoy

Я об этом и написал что квалификация, точнее понимание того как и что нужно делать придёт в процессе общения.

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> Я об этом и написал что квалификация, точнее понимание того как и что нужно делать придёт в процессе общения.


Где это вы видели чтобы квалификация приходила в процессе общения? Ну вот демоны общались с Кришной, и где квалификация?
Целая армия Дурьодханы общалась с Кришной, все их начальники и т.д., и где квалификация?
Наоборот, вначале квалификация, а потом только плоды общения. Кришна говорит Арджуне, я тебе открываю это знание потому что ты мой преданный и друг. Вначале друг и преданный, а потом знание, не наоборот.

Дальше Кришна говорит - "кто мне служит с любовью и преданностью, тому даю разум, чтобы прийти ко мне." Вначале служит, а потом разум.

Вы должны принести что-то с собой на ягью общения. Ученики в древние времена давали учителю пожертвование. Если жертвы нет, то и уходят ученики с пустыми головами.

Чтобы слушать, нужно служить. Вначале служите, а потом знание.

Вначале Шива доволен Прачетами, а потом милость. Почему доволен? Потому что они что-то имели для него. То, что его порадовало.

Если бы понимание могло войти просто в процессе общения, то вы бы уже приняли эти множество примеров, что я привожу. Но вы не можете принять, т.к. у вас пока нет ничего взамен. Эта система работает прямо в процессе нашего общения.

Но, если вы будете работать над этим ради истины, а не ради самоутверждения, пытаться осознать ради истины, то эта работа ради истины даст вам то, чем вы сможете заплатить за то, чтобы знание вошло в вас. Прямо в процессе общения.

Это возможно, но только если у вас есть квалификация. Можно предаться Кришне в процессе общения. Если вы преданный не Кришны, а чуть пониже. Но если вы вообще не преданный, то очень тяжело будет предаться Кришне в процессе общения. Понимаете почему? Потому что Кришна потребует очень много взамен за такое знание. За самую высшую ценность самая большая плата. Нужно отдать всё за Кришну. И это очень больно, когда этого нет. Поэтому демонам больно видеть Кришну.

Вы же говорите, что Кришна вам сам отдаст себя в процессе общения. Кришна такой неразборчивый? Ничего не хочет от гопи?

Но у преданных есть что дать Кришне взамен, поэтому им легко видеть качества Кришны и легко ему предаваться. Легко отдавать деньги когда их много, понимаете? Но тяжело отдавать когда их нет.

Поэтому ваше утверждение, что вы можете получить квалификацию в процессе общения подобно тому, как если бы вы могли получить деньги в процессе покупки в магазине. Покупая, приобретая что-то высшее, отдаете что-то чуть пониже, деньги например.

Но если вы пришли с пустыми руками, как вы купите? Нужна жертва, даже Буратино, и тот продал азбуку чтобы пойти в театр.

Обычно общение с гуру заключается в том, что гуру дает тяжелые наставления, а ученик идет их исполнять. И уже от того, как он их исполнит, зависит, войдет ли в него знание. Вот эти мирские представления о беседах за чаем типа у меня одно мнение, а у вас другое, это всё не имеет никакого отношения к реальной жизни.

Знаете библейскую притчу о десяти девах? Вот это ровно про то же самое:

_"Тогда подобно будет Царство Небесное десяти девам, которые, взяв светильники свои, вышли навстречу жениху. Из них пять было мудрых и пять неразумных. Неразумные, взяв светильники свои, не взяли с собою масла. Мудрые же, вместе со светильниками своими, взяли масла в сосудах своих. И как жених замедлил, то задремали все и уснули. Но в полночь раздался крик: вот, жених идёт, выходите навстречу ему. Тогда встали все девы те и поправили светильники свои. Неразумные же сказали мудрым: дайте нам вашего масла, потому что светильники наши гаснут. А мудрые отвечали: чтобы не случилось недостатка и у нас и у вас, пойдите лучше к продающим и купите себе. Когда же пошли они покупать, пришёл жених, и готовые вошли с ним на брачный пир, и двери затворились; после приходят и прочие девы, и говорят: Господи! Господи! отвори нам. Он же сказал им в ответ: истинно говорю вам: не знаю вас."_

В Бхагавад ГИте проще. "Как мне предается, так я и вознаграждаю". "Вначале поднеси, цветок, воду, а тогда я приму."
А когда приму, вот будет тебе прасад.

----------


## Ivan B1agoy

Спасибо Евгений большое я разобрался с ответом на свои вопросы, думаю далее вступать в полемику мне не имеет смысла.

Спасибо за ответы.

----------


## ЕвгенийК

Не для полемики, а ради истины, вот интересный фрагмент из статьи по ссылке Враджендры Кумара 
http://www.bvks.com/pdfs/188/varnasrama_and_bhakti.pdf

"In ascertaining the relationship between varnasrama and bhakti, devotees often quote Lord
Caitanya’s rejecting varnasrama as external to bhakti:
“Lord Caitanya indicated that the varnasrama-dharma was simply external (eho bahya).
Lord Caitanya wanted to impress upon Ramananda Raya that simply by executing the
duties of varnasrama-dharma one is not guaranteed liberation.” (SB 4.24.53 purport)
However, Srila Bhaktivinoda Thakura states (in Sri Bhaktyaloka) that Lord Caitanya did not reject
varnasrama as a means of social organization. Srila Bhaktivinoda quoted SB 1.2.8: “The occupational
activities a man performs according to his own position are only so much useless labor if they do not
provoke attraction for the message of the Personality of Godhead.”

Srila Bhaktivinoda then commented: “From this one should not conclude that Sri Caitanya
Mahaprabhu has ordered us to discard varnasrama-dharma. If that had been the case, then He
would not have instructed all living entities through His pastimes of completely following the orders
of grhastha and sannyasa. As long as one has a material body the system of varnasrama-dharma
must be followed, but it should remain under the full control and domination of bhakti. Varnasrama-
dharma is like the foundation of one’s supreme occupational duty. When one’s supreme occupational
duty is matured and one achieves his goal, then the process is gradually neglected. Again, it is also
abandoned at the time of death.”

Перевод навскидку.

_«В установлении связи между варнашрамой и бхакти, преданные часто цитируют что Господь
Чайтанйя отказывался от варнашрамы как от чего-то внешнего относительно бхакти:_

_"Господь Чайтанья указал, что варнашрама-дхарма просто внешняя (эхо бахья).
Господь Чайтанья хотел показать Рамананде Раю, что просто выполнением
обязанностей варнашрама-дхармы, освобождение не гарантируется »(SB 4.24.53)_

_Однако, Шрила Бхактивинода Тхакур утверждает (в Шри Бхактиалоке), что Господь Чайтанья не отверг
варнашраму как средство социальной организации. Шрила Бхактивинода цитирует SB 1.2.8: «Деятельность, 
выполняемая человеком в его собственном положении, - труд, настолько бесполезный, насколько эта деятельность не
привлекает интереса к посланию Личности Бога».

Дальше Шрила Бхактивинода комментирует: «Из этого мы не должны заключать, что Шри Чайтанья
Махапрабху приказал нам отказаться от варнашрама-дхармы. Если бы это было так, то Он
не поручил бы всем живым существам через Его игры полностью следовать правилам
грихастхи и санньясы. Пока у человека есть материальное тело, он должен следовать системе варнашрама-дхармы
, но он должен оставаться под полным контролем и господством бхакти. Varnasrama-
дхарма - это основа высшего служебного долга. Когда высший служебный
долг созревает и достигает своей цели, тогда этот процесс постепенно оставляется. Также
он оставляется в момент смерти »._

Приблизительно такой же комментарий дает Прабхупада к вышеуказанному ШБ 4.24.53
https://www.vedabase.com/ru/sb/4/24/53
_"Слово сва-дхармам (сва-дхармам анутиш?хат?м) указывает на то, что каждый, кто действительно хочет обрести бесстрашие, должен следовать принципам варнашрамы (совершенной системы общественного устройства, которая определяет обязанности сословий брахманов, кшатриев, вайшьев и шудр) и при этом заниматься бхакти-йогой."_

----------


## ЕвгенийК

Кстати, если перевести оригинальное external как внешнее, а не как поверхностное, то смысл высказывания Г. Чайтаньи несколько меняется.
Поверхностное в нашем понимании синоним легкомысленного, несущественного. В отличие от внешнего, которое может быть и глубоким и существенным.

----------


## Амира

Евгений, вы хотите понять следовать ли вам варнашраме?

Враджендра Кумар прабху же ясно объяснил, что если вы не готовы ещё напрямую к бхакти, то следуйте варнашраме, чтобы развить нужные качества и постепенно перейти к бхакти.

Думаю каждый увидил для себя ответ.

----------


## Амира

> Амира, я уже спрашивал, но вы не ответили, вы повторяете мантру вслух?


16 кругов на четках я повторяю вслух. В остальное время в уме.

----------


## Ivan B1agoy

> Евгений, вы хотите понять следовать ли вам варнашраме?
> 
> Враджендра Кумар прабху же ясно объяснил, что если вы не готовы ещё напрямую к бхакти, то следуйте варнашраме, чтобы развить нужные качества и постепенно перейти к бхакти.
> 
> Думаю каждый увидил для себя ответ.


Да мне этого тоже достаточно.  Главное не переоценить свои возможности, а если есть все таки потребность есть, то как сказала Господа Раджа Кумари Даси можно попросить о служении в рамках Варна-Ашрамы и стараться развить нужные качества.

И обязательно слушать осознавших себя душ.

----------


## Амира

> То же самое уже по второму разу. Каким образом сознание сосредоточится на Кришне, когда оно, имея материальное тело, как свидетельство падения, находится изначально в гунах, то есть покрыто гунами? Кришна ведь трансцендентен. Каким образом происходит переход сознания из под гун к сосредоточению на Кришне, который, надеюсь, вне гун?
> 
> Но вот незадача, а материальное тело же осталось. Куда ж его теперь? Зачесалось что-то, затекли ноги, кушать захотелось, и что теперь? Назад в гуны? Прощай духовный мир, вот пойду покушаю, и вернусь. Ну не абсурд? Пицца по вегетариански и пускай весь духовный мир подождет!
> 
> У вас всё просто, как фантазия. Захотел - в гунах, захотел - вне гун. Подумаешь, оболочки вселенной.
> Захотел - духовной деятельностью позанимался, захотел - материальной. Зачем тогда пишут все эти сложные книги по йоге? И нытик Арджуна называет это неподъемной задачей.
> 
> Поэтому вот еще вопрос, вы пишите, "сосредоточено на Кришне, душа вне гун", а что она там делает? И, если вам нравится больше там, то зачем *ей там* это *тело здесь*?
> 
> ...


Душа не может существовать вне тела. Если душа хочеть властвовать , то она получает материальное тело, которое позволяет ей удовлетворить свои желания. Если душа хочет служить Богу то она получает духовное тело. Раз мы оказались в этом материальном теле, то у нас были материальные желания. Но находясь в материальном теле, и особенно в теле человека, у живого существа есть возможность осознать свою духовную природу и очистить свои желания, чтобы получить духовное тело. Физическое тело это самый грубый элемент, оно очищается аскезами, пищей в гуне благости, поддержанием его в здоровом состоянии, различными ритуалами, омовением и т.д. Если тело находится в гуне благости то это обеспечивает ему здоровое состояние. Ум более тонкий элемент и он проявляется в желаниях. Для этого он использует инструмент тела. Само состояние благости физического тела ещё не гарантия того что ум начнёт думать о духовном, но благость способствует этому. Но иногда в благости когда тело полностью здорово ум ещё больше начинают привлекать материальные наслаждения, но безусловно эти наслаждения намного выше чем у тех чьё тело находится в гуне невежества или страсти. Если используя состояние благости человек начнёт думать о Боге, то он сможет очистить свой ум от материальных желаний и начнёт желать преданного служения. Процессы те же - слушание, памятование, воспевание, поклонение и т.д. все они направлены на очищение ума. Можно начать эти процессы в любой гуне, но в гуне благости легче. Преданное служение само выведет того кто начинает его практиковать в гуну благости (в материальном плане), поэтому оно считается независимым от гун. Более тонкий элемент это душа, которая проявляется как сознание. 

Когда мы очистили свой ум (т.е. изменили его желания с материальных на духовные) . То наше сознание становится чистым.Тогда мы находимся на духовном уровне, т.е. вне гун.

«*Верховная божественная личность сказал: “О Партха, когда человек отказывается от всех чувственных желаний, порожденных его умом, когда он, пройдя таким образом через очищение, находит удовлетворение только в своей истинной сущности, это значит, что он пребывает в чистом трансцендентальном сознании.*” Б.Г. 2.55


Бхагавад-гита Гл. 3: 

Текст 33

*Даже ученый человек поступает сообразно своей природе, ибо все существа вынуждены действовать в соответствии с качествами, которыми их наделили три гуны. Так какой же смысл подавлять свою природу?*

КОММЕНТAРИЙ: *Пока человек не достигнет духовного уровня, уровня сознания Кришны, он не сможет выйти из-под влияния гун материальной природы. Господь подтверждает это в седьмой главе «Бхагавад-гиты» (стих 14).* Поэтому даже самые образованные люди этого мира не способны вырваться из когтей майи, опираясь на одни лишь теоретические познания и пытаясь отличить душу от тела. Есть много так называемых поборников духовности, которые выдают себя за людей, сведущих в духовной науке, хотя находятся во власти материальных гун и не в силах преодолеть их влияние. Даже человек, получивший прекрасное образование, остается рабом материальной природы из-за длительного соприкосновения с ней. Метод сознания Кришны помогает людям вырваться из материального плена, даже если они продолжают выполнять предписанные Ведами обязанности сообразно своему положению в материальном мире. Поэтому, до тех пор пока человек полностью не разовьет в себе сознание Кришны, ему не следует отказываться от своих обязанностей. Никто не должен пренебрегать своим долгом и становиться доморощенным йогом. *Лучше оставаться на своем месте и стараться развить в себе сознание Кришны под руководством опытных наставников.* Тогда мы сможем вырваться из когтей майи, иллюзорной энергии Кришны.


Текст 34

*Привязанность и неприязнь, возникающие в результате взаимодействия чувств с объектами восприятия, можно научиться регулировать, соблюдая определенные правила. Не следует идти на поводу у привязанности и неприязни, ибо они являются препятствием на духовном пути.*

КОММЕНТAРИЙ: *У людей, обладающих сознанием Кришны, вырабатывается естественное равнодушие к мирским, чувственным наслаждениям. Но те, кто еще не развил в себе сознание Кришны, должны ограничивать деятельность своих чувств, следуя предписаниям шастр.* Неограниченные чувственные наслаждения являются причиной материального рабства, но человек, который следует предписаниям шастр, перестает зависеть от объектов чувств. Например, обусловленная душа испытывает потребность в сексуальном наслаждении, поэтому оно дозволено в браке. Согласно предписаниям шастр, мужчина может вступать в половые отношения только со своей женой, а ко всякой другой женщине он должен относиться как к своей матери. Однако, несмотря на эти предписания, мужчины все равно стремятся к половой близости с другими женщинами. Подобные желания необходимо обуздывать, иначе они станут серьезной преградой на пути к духовному самопознанию. *Пока у нас есть материальное тело, нам разрешается удовлетворять его потребности, но лишь настолько, насколько позволяют предписания шастр. Однако не стоит слишком уповать на эти предписания. Надо следовать религиозным заповедям, не привязываясь к ним, поскольку даже ограниченные чувственные наслаждения могут увести с истинного пути - даже на самых лучших дорогах бывают аварии. Мы не застрахованы от аварий даже на самой безопасной дороге. Стремление к чувственным удовольствиям живет в нашем сердце с незапамятных времен из-за нашего соприкосновения с материей. Поэтому, даже если мы удовлетворяем потребности своих чувств в строгом соответствии с предписаниями шастр, всегда существует опасность сойти с духовного пути. Вот почему нужно всеми силами стараться избегать привязанности к любым чувственным удовольствиям, даже ограниченным рамками религиозных предписаний. Но привязанность к деятельности в сознании Кришны, к любовному служению Господу, помогает нам отказаться от всех видов чувственной деятельности. Поэтому ни один человек, на каком бы этапе жизни он ни находился, не должен отвергать сознание Кришны. Смысл отказа от любых чувственных удовольствий заключается в том, чтобы в конечном счете обрести сознание Кришны.*

Текст 36

*Aрджуна сказал: О потомок Вришни, какая сила заставляет человека совершать грехи даже против его воли?*

КОММЕНТAРИЙ: *Как частица Всевышнего, живое существо изначально является духовным, чистым и свободным от материальной скверны. Поэтому по природе своей оно не склонно к греховной деятельности, свойственной обитателям материального мира. Но, попав под власть материальной энергии, живое существо грешит, не задумываясь, иногда даже против собственной воли.* Поэтому вопрос Aрджуны о противоестественной склонности живого существа к пороку является как нельзя более уместным. Даже если живое существо не хочет грешить, оно порой вынуждено делать это. Однако причиной его греховных действий является не Сверхдуша, находящаяся в сердце, а некая другая сила, о которой Господь расскажет в следующем стихе.

Текст 37

*Верховный Господь сказал: О Aрджуна, эта сила не что иное, как вожделение, которое возникает под влиянием гуны страсти, а затем превращается в гнев. Вожделение - всепожирающий, греховный враг всех существ в этом мире.*

КОММЕНТAРИЙ: Когда живое существо попадает в материальный мир, его вечная любовь к Кришне под влиянием гуны страсти преобразуется в вожделение. Это можно сравнить с тем, как молоко при добавлении в него кислого тамаринда превращается в простоквашу. Не получив удовлетворения, вожделение переходит в гнев, а гнев порождает иллюзию, которая держит живое существо в плену материальной жизни. Поэтому вожделение - злейший враг живого существа; именно оно делает чистое живое существо пленником материального мира. Гнев является порождением гуны невежества, и все его последствия тоже возникают из этой гуны. Поэтому, если, выполняя предписания шастр, человек не позволяет влияющей на него гуне страсти преобразовываться в гуну невежества, а вместо этого поднимается на уровень гуны благости, он разовьет в себе духовные привязанности и тем самым спасет себя от гнева и его разрушительных последствий.

Верховный Господь распространил Себя во множество проявлений, чтобы испытывать всевозрастающее духовное блаженство, неотъемлемыми частицами которого являются живые существа. Они обладают некоторой долей независимости, но, когда они злоупотребляют ею, их желание служить Господу превращается в желание удовлетворять потребности собственных чувств, и они оказываются во власти вожделения. Господь создал материальный мир для того, чтобы дать обусловленным душам возможность попытаться удовлетворить свое вожделение; но, когда все их попытки заканчиваются неудачей, живые существа начинают вопрошать о том, какова их истинная природа.

С этого вопроса начинается «Веданта-Сутра»: атхато брахма-джиджнаса - «Настало время вопрошать о Всевышнем». О том, кто такой Всевышний, говорится в «Шримад-Бхагаватам»: джанмадй асйа йато 'нвайад итараташ ча - «Верховный Брахман есть источник всего сущего». Значит, источник вожделения также находится во Всевышнем. Если нам удастся превратить вожделение в любовь к Богу, то есть в сознание Кришны, и связать с Кришной все свои желания, мы одухотворим и вожделение, и гнев. Хануман, великий слуга Господа Рамы, разгневавшись, сжег дотла золотой город демона Раваны, но благодаря этому он прославился как величайший преданный Господа. Подобно этому, в «Бхагавад-гите» Господь велит Aрджуне обратить свой гнев на врага, чтобы доставить Господу удовольствие. Поэтому, когда мы используем вожделение и гнев для служения Кришне, они из врагов превращаются в наших друзей.

Текст 38

*Как огонь покрыт дымом, зеркало - пылью, а зародыш - чревом, так и живые существа, каждое в разной степени, покрыты вожделением.*

КОММЕНТAРИЙ: Оболочка, покрывающая чистое сознание живого существа, может быть трех степеней плотности. Эта оболочка - не что иное, как вожделение, которое покрывает живые существа в разной степени, так же как дым покрывает пламя, пыль -  поверхность зеркала, а материнское чрево - зародыш. Когда вожделение сравнивают с дымом, это значит, что в материальном теле становится заметен огонь живой искры. Иначе говоря, когда живое существо обнаруживает проблески сознания Кришны, его можно сравнить с пламенем, покрытым дымом. Хотя, как известно, дыма без огня не бывает, когда огонь только разгорается, пламени почти не видно. Эту стадию сравнивают с периодом пробуждения сознания Кришны. *Пыль, покрывающая зеркало, символизирует процесс очищения зеркала ума с помощью различных методов духовного самопознания. Самым лучшим из них является повторение святых имен Господа.* Aналогия с зародышем во чреве матери показывает нашу беспомощность: ребенок в материнском чреве настолько беспомощен, что не может даже сдвинуться с места. Это состояние подобно тому, в котором находятся деревья. Деревья -  это живые существа, которые покрыты вожделением в такой большой степени, что, по сути дела, лишены сознания и потому помещены в соответствующие условия жизни. С зеркалом, покрытым пылью, сравнивают птиц и зверей, а с огнем, который скрыт дымом, - человека. *Получив человеческое тело, живое существо может пробудить в себе сознание Кришны, и, если это сознание будет развиваться, огонь духовной жизни запылает ярким пламенем. Осторожно раздувая покрытый дымом огонь, мы заставим его гореть очень ярко. Поэтому человеческая форма жизни дает живому существу возможность вырваться из материального плена. Получив тело человека, оно может победить своего врага, вожделение, если разовьет в себе сознание Кришны под руководством опытного наставника.*

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> Евгений, вы хотите понять следовать ли вам варнашраме?
> 
> Враджендра Кумар прабху же ясно объяснил, что если вы не готовы ещё напрямую к бхакти, то следуйте варнашраме, чтобы развить нужные качества и постепенно перейти к бхакти.


Я хочу понять, считаете ли вы материальное тело необходимым для бхакти при жизни этого тела?

Когда вы говорите "постепенно перейти к бхакти", подразумеваете ли вы под этим, что материальное тело уже не нужно?

Например, повторение вслух телом, это вы уже считаете бхакти или нет? Если вы делаете это материальным телом, то в чем разница
между повторением вслух и работой ради Кришны? И то и другое - деятельность материального тела.
Работа может быть деятельность шудры, а воспевание - деятельность брахмана.
Но ведь всё это внутри варнашрамы. Я не пойму разницу.

Грубо говоря, я не могу понять что вы считаете бхакти, а что нет.

Потому что, когда я говорю про варнашраму, то для меня это то же самое бхакти, потому что деятельность
совершается ради Кришны. Бхактивинод говорит, что варнашрама это основание бхакти. "Основание высшего служебного долга"
(" Varnasrama-dharma is like the foundation of one’s supreme occupational duty."

То есть та же самая дхарма. Какая разница, вы стираете для ребенка или учите его ходить или воспеваете мантру, если это всё для него,
но во имя блага? Ведь цель одна и та же, и деятельность по сути одна и та же.

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> Когда мы очистили свой ум (т.е. изменили его желания с материальных на духовные) . То наше сознание становится чистым.Тогда мы находимся на духовном уровне, т.е. вне гун.


на духовном уровне, но в материальном теле, я правильно понимаю? Какая же роль материального тела в этом случае, если желания духовные? 

И что значит духовный уровень, если кушать и спать по прежнему нужно материально?

Желания духовные и что дальше? Желания ведь нужно удовлетворять. Духовные желания, а тело материальное. Как удовлетворять духовные желания с помощью материального тела?

Я еще не могу сформулировать, просто пытаюсь развить то, что вы говорите, чтобы представить всю картину, поскольку вы не отвечаете прямо, а декламируете устав как в армии. Если бы вы отвечали прямо на вопросы, а не приводили простыни в ответ, было бы проще и быстрее разобраться.

Поскольку вы на вопросы прямо не отвечаете, мне, извините, приходится задавать новые вопросы, на которые вы вновь прямо не отвечаете. Вот так и выуживать по крупицам.

Дело в том, что когда вы приводите "простыни", то это ведь не ваше мнение, а мнение ачарьи. А мне интересно ваше мнение, поскольку на мой взгляд оно отличается от мнения ачарьи (по многим признакам), а мнением ачарьи вы прикрываетесь просто, что затрудняет попытку узнать ваше мнение.

Простыни хороши, когда мы ищем истину. Но в данном случае я ищу не истину, а заблуждение. Может быть ваше, а может быть и свое. В любом случае это интересно поскольку это ведь тоже метод поиска истины. Не всегда только свет освобождает от тьмы. Иногда нужно и мусор по углам убрать. Я буду рад если вы поможете мне мой мусор убрать.

----------


## Амира

> Я еще не могу сформулировать, просто пытаюсь развить то, что вы говорите, чтобы представить всю картину, поскольку вы не отвечаете прямо, а декламируете устав как в армии. Если бы вы отвечали прямо на вопросы, а не приводили простыни в ответ, было бы проще и быстрее разобраться.
> 
> Поскольку вы на вопросы прямо не отвечаете, мне, извините, приходится задавать новые вопросы, на которые вы вновь прямо не отвечаете. Вот так и выуживать по крупицам.
> 
> Дело в том, что когда вы приводите "простыни", то это ведь не ваше мнение, а мнение ачарьи. А мне интересно ваше мнение, поскольку на мой взгляд оно отличается от мнения ачарьи (по многим признакам), а мнением ачарьи вы прикрываетесь просто, что затрудняет попытку узнать ваше мнение.
> 
> Простыни хороши, когда мы ищем истину. Но в данном случае я ищу не истину, а заблуждение. Может быть ваше, а может быть и свое. В любом случае это интересно.


Я же отвечаю своим умом. Как по мне то всё уже пряснили. И цитат достаточно чтобы понять всё истину от начала и до конца.

Я же не могу думать вашим умом, поэтому и пишу по-своему. И совсем не пытаюсь ввести вас в заблуждение или затянуть ответ.

----------


## Амира

> Я хочу понять, считаете ли вы материальное тело необходимым для бхакти при жизни этого тела?
> 
> Когда вы говорите "постепенно перейти к бхакти", подразумеваете ли вы под этим, что материальное тело уже не нужно?
> 
> Например, повторение вслух телом, это вы уже считаете бхакти или нет? Если вы делаете это материальным телом, то в чем разница
> между повторением вслух и работой ради Кришны? И то и другое - деятельность материального тела.
> Работа может быть деятельность шудры, а воспевание - деятельность брахмана.
> Но ведь всё это внутри варнашрамы. Я не пойму разницу.
> 
> Грубо говоря, я не могу понять что вы считаете бхакти, а что нет.


Да, материальное тело необходимо чтобы мы в этом материальном мире использовали его для развития бхакти.

Когда вайшнав достиг совершенства - развил прему , то материальное тело уже является для него обузой, но существует до тех пор пока Кришна считает это необходимым.

Бхакти - преданное служение - это желание удовлетворять чувства Кришны. Желания удовлетворять собственные чувства будь то в грубом виде или тонком виде в виде знания или философствования - это материальные желания. Преданное служение внешне - это деятельность материального тела, но это не критерий преданности. Критерий - внутренний - состояние сознания. Идя путем бхакти мы участвуем в киртанах, распространяем книги, работаем и совершаем всё это с помощью материального тела. Но результат зависит от состояния сознания. Например, можно готовить прасад ради удовлетворения Кришны, а можно с желанием насладиться им как очень вкусным блюдом. Даже в такой очень тонкой и запутанной форме могут проявляться глубоко укоренившиеся в нас желания удовлетворять свои чувства. Кажется деятельность совершается в духе бхакти (внешне) но внутренне она может быть всего лишь скрытым желанием удовлетворения собственных чувств.

----------


## Амира

> на духовном уровне, но в материальном теле, я правильно понимаю? Какая же роль материального тела в этом случае, если желания духовные? 
> 
> И что значит духовный уровень, если кушать и спать по прежнему нужно материально?
> 
> Желания духовные и что дальше? Желания ведь нужно удовлетворять. Духовные желания, а тело материальное. Как удовлетворять духовные желания с помощью материального тела?


Т.к. душа попала в этот мир согласно своим желаниям и заключена в материальном теле, то роль тела удовлетворить желания души. Но если душа удовлетворяет только свои материальные желания, то она так и будет путешествовать из тела в тело. Если же душа начнёт удовлетворять свои духовные желания служить Кришне с любовью ( а это желание присутствует у неё изначально, но в данный момент искажено влиянием материальной энергии) то материальное тело в будущем не понадобится. Душа получит духовное тело чтобы полность удовлетворить все свои духовные желания.

Духовный уровень это когда материальное тело находится под властью законов материальной природы ( и кушает и спит в том числе), но ум и сознание пребывают в духовном мире и ни на минуту не прерывают своего служения Кришне, которое заключается в памятовании, воспевании и т.д.

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> Духовный уровень это когда материальное тело находится под властью законов материальной природы ( и кушает и спит в том числе), но ум и сознание пребывают в духовном мире и ни на минуту не прерывают своего служения Кришне, которое заключается в памятовании, воспевании и т.д.


А как ум может пребывать в духовном мире, если он произошел из ложного эга под влиянием гуны благости?

_" ШБ 3.26.24 — Материальное эго появляется из махат-таттвы, которая образуется из личной энергии Господа. Материальное эго прежде всего наделено созидательной энергией трех видов: благостной, страстной и невежественной. Эти три вида материального эго порождают ум, органы чувственного восприятия, органы действия и грубые материальные элементы. "_




> Т.к. душа попала в этот мир согласно своим желаниям и заключена в материальном теле, то роль тела удовлетворить желания души. Но если душа удовлетворяет только свои материальные желания, то она так и будет путешествовать из тела в тело. Если же душа начнёт удовлетворять свои духовные желания служить Кришне с любовью ( а это желание присутствует у неё изначально, но в данный момент искажено влиянием материальной энергии) то материальное тело в будущем не понадобится. Душа получит духовное тело чтобы полность удовлетворить все свои духовные желания.


Я так и не понял, для удовлетворения духовных желаний души, пока душа еще в этом мире, материальное тело нужно или нет?
Вначале вы пишете, что тело должно удовлетворять желания души, а потом что в будущем оно не понадобится. Почему в будущем? что случится такого в будущем? Духовное тело душа получит взамен материального или вместе с материальным?

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> Да, материальное тело необходимо чтобы мы в этом материальном мире использовали его для развития бхакти.
> 
> Когда вайшнав достиг совершенства - развил прему , то материальное тело уже является для него обузой, но существует до тех пор пока Кришна считает это необходимым.


Почему обузой? Вы же говорили, что вы его используете для развития бхакти. В какой момент оно становится обузой?

И разве оно (тело) не используется для бхакти? Вот ум например, разве он не используется для бхакти? Если лишить преданного ума, разве он сможет исполнять бхакти?

Кришна говорит Арджуне - обуздай ум, сосредоточь ум на Мне. Разве тут Арджуна не должен использовать ум для бхакти?

 " Посвящая Мне все свои действия и держа ум и разум сосредоточенными на Мне, ты непременно достигнешь Моей обители."

Разум тоже возник из ложного эга, но под влиянием гуны страсти.

Как можно сосредоточить что-то материальное на Кришне? И если это материальное станет обузой, то что мы будем сосредоточивать на Кришне?

Вы говорили про памятование "_ум и сознание пребывают в духовном мире и ни на минуту не прерывают своего служения Кришне, которое заключается в памятовании, воспевании и т.д._"

Если ум отнять (как обузу), то кто будет памятовать? И кто будет повторять мантру, если ни языка чтобы вслух, ни ума чтобы в уме?

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> Кажется деятельность совершается в духе бхакти (внешне) но внутренне она может быть всего лишь скрытым желанием удовлетворения собственных чувств.


Ну хорошо, допустим бхакти честное - не скрытое желание удовлетворения чувств. Но вы ведь совершаете его с помощью материального тела. Когда же и почему оно (тело) станет обузой?

И как вы узнаете, что чувства Кришны удовлетворены? Ведь чтобы бхакти было честное, нужно ведь об этом знать? Допустим вы кормите ребенка, и не знаете, голодный он или наелся. Разве это будет честное служение? Вы ведь захотите узнать и спросите. А как вы узнаете это от Кришны, если он скрыт от невежд материального мира своей внутренней энергией?

_"Я никогда не являю Себя глупцам и невеждам. От них Меня скрывает Моя внутренняя энергия"_.

Где же гарантия честности бхакти?

----------


## Амира

> А как ум может пребывать в духовном мире, если он произошел из ложного эга под влиянием гуны благости?


А как душа которая есть чистая духовная энергия и частичка Кришны может пребывать в материальном мире? Когда ум и сознание сосредоточены на Кришне, то они пребывают в духовном мире. Я уже приводила цитату о уровнях сосредоточения. При глубоком сосредоточении человек забывает о своём материальном теле и полностью объединяется с объектом своей медитации.




> Я так и не понял, для удовлетворения духовных желаний души, пока душа еще в этом мире, материальное тело нужно или нет?


Да.




> Духовное тело душа получит взамен материального или вместе с материальным?


Взамен.

----------


## Амира

> Почему обузой? Вы же говорили, что вы его используете для развития бхакти. В какой момент оно становится обузой?
> 
> И разве оно (тело) не используется для бхакти? Вот ум например, разве он не используется для бхакти? Если лишить преданного ума, разве он сможет исполнять бхакти?


Материальное тело станет обузой в том момент когда бхакти уже развито и развивать уже нечего. И дальнейшее уже более полное служение будет проходить в духовном теле, которое полность совершенно и содержит всё необходимое для этого служения.

----------


## Амира

> Ну хорошо, допустим бхакти честное - не скрытое желание удовлетворения чувств. Но вы ведь совершаете его с помощью материального тела. Когда же и почему оно (тело) станет обузой?
> 
> И как вы узнаете, что чувства Кришны удовлетворены? Ведь чтобы бхакти было честное, нужно ведь об этом знать? Допустим вы кормите ребенка, и не знаете, голодный он или наелся. Разве это будет честное служение? Вы ведь захотите узнать и спросите. А как вы узнаете это от Кришны, если он скрыт от невежд материального мира своей внутренней энергией?
> 
> _"Я никогда не являю Себя глупцам и невеждам. От них Меня скрывает Моя внутренняя энергия"_.
> 
> Где же гарантия честности бхакти?


Честность бхакти зависит лично от вас и ваших желаний. А если вы хотите понять доволен ли вам Кришна или нет, то развивайте бхакти и свою любовь к Кришне и со временем вы всё поймёте. Мать которая обожает своего ребенка понимает его даже без слов по тому плачет он или смеётся. Даже по одному взгляду своего малыша или движению. Полюбите Кришну и всё станет на свои места и ваше служение будет естественных, вы найдёте ответы на все свои вопросы и начнёте понимать Кришну.

Никто другой за вас это не сделает. А иначе бы можно было рассказать науку преданного служения в двух словах и все бы стали вайшнавами.
Как вы любите говорить нужна работа  :smilies:

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Материальное тело станет обузой в том момент когда бхакти уже развито и развивать уже нечего. И дальнейшее уже более полное служение будет проходить в духовном теле, которое полность совершенно и содержит всё необходимое для этого служения.


Все проще. Тело становится духовным, когда оно занято духовной деятельностью, служением Кришне. Тело остается тем же. Шрила Прабхупада очень часто объясняет этот момент:
" Мы должны постоянно находиться в сознании Кришны, занимая наше тело духовной деятельностью. Когда мы полностью занимаем наше материальное тело духовной деятельностью, оно становится духовным " _" Веды. Пусть к совершенству. "_

_Шрила Прабхупада:_  " Когда железо раскалено до красна, то это больше не железо. Это огонь. Если дотронетесь до него в любом месте, он обожжёт. Хотя, очевидно, что это железный прут, но так как он стал раскалённым до красна, то это огонь. Подобным образом, если вы постоянно занимаетесь духовной деятельностью, ваше внешнее тело, хотя это железо и материя, оно одухотворяется. Попытайтесь понять этот пример. Железный прут, помещённый в огонь, когда он раскалён до красна, то это больше не железный прут. Это огонь. Подобным образом это тело, хотя оно материально, если оно постоянно соприкасается с духовной деятельностью, то оно больше не материально. Оно духовно. Тело также духовно ".
_http://gitabase.com/rus/TLKS/1973/1CB4E_

----------


## Амира

> Тело становится духовным, когда оно занято духовной деятельностью, служением Кришне. Тело остается тем же. Шрила Прабхупада очень часто объясняет этот момент:
> Мы должны постоянно находиться в сознании Кришны, занимая наше тело духовной деятельностью. Когда мы полностью занимаем наше материальное тело духовной деятельностью, оно становится духовным.


Это не совсем так. Душа в виде сознания пронизывает собой всё тело. И когда мы занимаемся духовной деятельностью наше материальное тело одухотворяется, т.е. чистое сознание пронизывает наше материальное тело всё больше и больше. Но это не значит что наше материальное тело никогда не умрёт. Настоящее духовное тело развивается тогда, когда мы полностью осознали себя. Например мы поняли что в чистом состоянии мы хотим стать другом Кришны во Врадже. Тогда в нашем служении мы медитируем на эту деятельность представляя себя мальчиком пастушком и то что мы выполняем определённое служение для Кришны. Вот медитирую на эту деятельность мы развиваем наше настоящее духовное тело.

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> А как душа которая есть чистая духовная энергия и частичка Кришны может пребывать в материальном мире? Когда ум и сознание сосредоточены на Кришне, то они пребывают в духовном мире. Я уже приводила цитату о уровнях сосредоточения. При глубоком сосредоточении человек забывает о своём материальном теле и полностью объединяется с объектом своей медитации.


Душа это высшая энергия, а материя низшая, да еще и отделенная.

_ Бг 7.4 — Земля, вода, огонь, воздух, эфир, ум, разум и ложное эго — эти восемь элементов составляют Мою отделенную материальную энергию.
Бг 7.5 — Помимо нее, о могучерукий Арджуна, есть другая, Моя высшая энергия, состоящая из живых существ, которые пользуются тем, что создано материальной, низшей энергией._ 

Из этого стиха следует, что Высшая энергия может пользоваться низшей, но низшая, поскольку она отделенная, не имеет доступ в мир высшей энергии.

Поэтому вопрос остается в силе, Кришна говорит Арджуне - сосредоточь ум на Мне. Но ум рожден из ложного эга под влиянием гуны благости, а Кришна в духовном мире, причем "Я никогда не являю Себя глупцам и невеждам. От них Меня скрывает Моя внутренняя энергия".
Как же можно сосредоточить материальный ум на духовном Кришне, который скрыт от материального внутренней энергией?




> Взамен.


То есть после смерти?

----------


## Амира

> То есть после смерти?


Да.

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> Материальное тело станет обузой в том момент когда бхакти уже развито и развивать уже нечего.


То есть это бхакти будет развито в материальном теле? Можете для понимания привести пример такого развитого бхакти в материальном теле, которое уже развивать "нечего"?




> И дальнейшее уже более полное служение будет проходить в духовном теле, которое полность совершенно и содержит всё необходимое для этого служения.


Это вы уже говорите не из опыта, а из шастр? Или так надеетесь?
Ведь если духовное тело взамен материального, то поскольку у вас еще материальное, то духовного нет?
А служение в расах возможно в материальном теле или в духовном? Пытаюсь понять идею о "развивать уже нечего". Для какого служения нужно духовное тело, а для какого материальное?
Вриндаван это ведь уже духовное тело? Вайкунха? То есть материальное это только в материальном мире?
Но в то же время вы говорите, что ум и сознание пребывают в духовном мире.
Если так, то какое такое служение невозможно в материальном теле, что нужно уже духовное (взамен материального).

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> Честность бхакти зависит лично от вас и ваших желаний. А если вы хотите понять доволен ли вам Кришна или нет, то развивайте бхакти и свою любовь к Кришне и со временем вы всё поймёте. Мать которая обожает своего ребенка понимает его даже без слов по тому плачет он или смеётся. Даже по одному взгляду своего малыша или движению. Полюбите Кришну и всё станет на свои места и ваше служение будет естественных, вы найдёте ответы на все свои вопросы и начнёте понимать Кришну.
> 
> Никто другой за вас это не сделает. А иначе бы можно было рассказать науку преданного служения в двух словах и все бы стали вайшнавами.
> Как вы любите говорить нужна работа


Вот так просто говорите "полюбите Кришну". Если бы так просто, то действительно все бы стали вайшнавами. Но есть гуру, их наставления и есть наши вопросы. Мало просто сказать "полюбите Кришну". тут много вопросов на эту тему.

Мне, например, непонятно как можно материальным умом, который плод ложного эга, полюбить духовного Кришну, который еще и скрыт от меня, невежды, своей внутренней энергией. Если женская психология эмоциональная, "полюбите и всё", то мужская психология, она такая логическая, что во всем нужно разобраться.

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> Все проще. Тело становится духовным, когда оно занято духовной деятельностью, служением Кришне. Тело остается тем же. Шрила Прабхупада очень часто объясняет этот момент:
> " Мы должны постоянно находиться в сознании Кришны, занимая наше тело духовной деятельностью. Когда мы полностью занимаем наше материальное тело духовной деятельностью, оно становится духовным " _" Веды. Пусть к совершенству. "_
> 
> _Шрила Прабхупада:_  " Когда железо раскалено до красна, то это больше не железо. Это огонь. Если дотронетесь до него в любом месте, он обожжёт. Хотя, очевидно, что это железный прут, но так как он стал раскалённым до красна, то это огонь. Подобным образом, если вы постоянно занимаетесь духовной деятельностью, ваше внешнее тело, хотя это железо и материя, оно одухотворяется. Попытайтесь понять этот пример. Железный прут, помещённый в огонь, когда он раскалён до красна, то это больше не железный прут. Это огонь. Подобным образом это тело, хотя оно материально, если оно постоянно соприкасается с духовной деятельностью, то оно больше не материально. Оно духовно. Тело также духовно ".
> _http://gitabase.com/rus/TLKS/1973/1CB4E_


Ну а как понять, что материальное тело занято духовной деятельностью? Про прут и огонь понятно. Как пруту понять где огонь?
То есть что означает "Мы должны постоянно находиться в сознании Кришны"? Кто это мы? И Кришна духовный, а ум, который Кришна советует сосредоточить на нем, материальный. Вопрос остается тот же самый. Как материальный ум сосредоточить на духовном Кришне? Ведь прут раскалится до красна только после того как поместится в огонь. Вопрос - как его туда поместить?

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> Настоящее духовное тело развивается тогда, когда мы полностью осознали себя. Например мы поняли что в чистом состоянии мы хотим стать другом Кришны во Врадже. Тогда в нашем служении мы медитируем на эту деятельность представляя себя мальчиком пастушком и то что мы выполняем определённое служение для Кришны. Вот медитирую на эту деятельность мы развиваем наше настоящее духовное тело.


То есть мы не выполняем служение, а только представляем что выполняем? И Кришну тоже представляем?

----------


## Амира

> То есть это бхакти будет развито в материальном теле? Можете для понимания привести пример такого развитого бхакти в материальном теле, которое уже развивать "нечего"?
> Ведь если духовное тело взамен материального, то поскольку у вас еще материальное, то духовного нет?
> А служение в расах возможно в материальном теле или в духовном? Пытаюсь понять идею о "развивать уже нечего". Для какого служения нужно духовное тело, а для какого материальное?
> Вриндаван это ведь уже духовное тело? Вайкунха? То есть материальное это только в материальном мире?
> Но в то же время вы говорите, что ум и сознание пребывают в духовном мире.
> Если так, то какое такое служение невозможно в материальном теле, что нужно уже духовное (взамен материального).


Попробую рассказать вам последовательно. Когда человек развивает прему, он начинает осознавать свои изначальные отношения с Кришной и свою роль в этих отношениях, как одного из спутников Кришны. Осознав эти отношения, он начинает медитировать на них и развивает своё духовное тело. Духовное тело развивается ещё до того как мы покинем материальное тело, и в этом духовном теле человек служит Кришне в основном в медитации (умом), хотя ощущуение реальности присутствует. Вот тогда материальное тело становится обузой, т.к. не даёт полностью проявиться духовному телу в котором возможны более сильные эмоции и в котором возможно непосредственное служение Кришне и Его спутникам.

----------


## Амира

Всё, простите, ваши вопросы бесконечны и мы ходим по кругу. Занимайтесь преданным служение и вы всё поймёте со временем. Начните с чтения книг Прабхупады, в них достаточно информации о том с чего начать и как что делать, а с практикой прийдёт понимание  :vanca calpa:

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> Всё, простите, ваши вопросы бесконечны и мы ходим по кругу. Занимайтесь преданным служение и вы всё поймёте со временем. Начните с чтения книг Прабхупады, в них достаточно информации о том с чего начать и как что делать, а с практикой прийдёт понимание


Мои вопросы бесконечны потому что вы бесконечно уходите от прямых ответов, и лишь иногда вместо ответов подставляете штампы за которыми не стоит ваше понимание. 

Но человеку, который знает предмет, не составит труда дать объяснение. Из чего я вынужден заключить, что предмета вы не знаете.
Поэтому мне тяжело следовать вашим советам и наставлениям как и что делать, поскольку за этими наставлениями на проверку ничего не стоит.

Ведь чтобы следовать советам гуру, ученик должен вначале проверить гуру. А если гуру не может дать удовлетворительный ответ, то зачем следовать наставлениям такого гуру?

Когда Ганди советовал мальчику не есть сладкое, то сам неделю перед этим не ел сладкое. Чтобы в его наставлениях появилась сила.

Но я вам благодарен за некоторое терпение и прошу прощения за причиненные беспокойства.

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> Железный прут, помещённый в огонь, когда он раскалён до красна, то это больше не железный прут. Это огонь. Подобным образом это тело, хотя оно материально, если оно постоянно соприкасается с духовной деятельностью, то оно больше не материально. Оно духовно. Тело также духовно ".


Задача усложняется тем, что огонь горит на одном берегу реки Вираджа, а прут лежит на другом берегу реки Вираджа. И на тот берег реки Вираджа, где горит огонь, не может попасть ничто, что не являлось бы огнем. Поэтому чтобы попасть на тот берег реки Вираджа, прут должен вначале стать огнем, т.к. та низшая природа, из которой сделан прут, не может попасть на другой берег.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Ну а как понять, что материальное тело занято духовной деятельностью? Про прут и огонь понятно. Как пруту понять где огонь?
> То есть что означает "Мы должны постоянно находиться в сознании Кришны"? Кто это мы? И Кришна духовный, а ум, который Кришна советует сосредоточить на нем, материальный. Вопрос остается тот же самый. Как материальный ум сосредоточить на духовном Кришне? Ведь прут раскалится до красна только после того как поместится в огонь. Вопрос - как его туда поместить?


Если вы прочитаете лекцию по ссылке, что я привела, то там Шрила Прабхупада все объясняет по этой теме.

----------


## Амира

> Мои вопросы бесконечны потому что вы бесконечно уходите от прямых ответов, и лишь иногда вместо ответов подставляете штампы за которыми не стоит ваше понимание. 
> 
> Но человеку, который знает предмет, не составит труда дать объяснение. Из чего я вынужден заключить, что предмета вы не знаете.
> Поэтому мне тяжело следовать вашим советам и наставлениям как и что делать, поскольку за этими наставлениями на проверку ничего не стоит.
> 
> Ведь чтобы следовать советам гуру, ученик должен вначале проверить гуру. А если гуру не может дать удовлетворительный ответ, то зачем следовать наставлениям такого гуру?
> 
> Когда Ганди советовал мальчику не есть сладкое, то сам неделю перед этим не ел сладкое. Чтобы в его наставлениях появилась сила.
> 
> Но я вам благодарен за некоторое терпение и прошу прощения за причиненные беспокойства.


Я отвечаю вам в силу своих способностей лишь как я это понимаю. 

Кто вам сможет объяснить необъяснимое так чтобы вы это поняли? Понимание этого знания приходит из сердца в процессе практики. Можно знать это всё но не понимать. Поэтому эти вопросы задают постепенно по мере своего развития своему гуру. Я же не брала на себя роль вашего гуру, а лишь пыталась ответить на ваши вопросы по мере своих сил. К тому же я считаю, что получив определенные знания мы не должны и мы даже не можем принять их слепо. Мы должны эти знания пережить, осознать в процессе практики, утвердиться в них, тогда эти знания станут нашими собственными знаниями.

Дело не в беспокойстве. Если я могу чем-то помочь, то я готова тут жить. Но если вижу что это бесполезно, а человек только запутывается, то нет смысла продолжать. Невозможно прыгнуть выше своей головы. Поэтому нужно начать с малого.  Я вам искренне пытаюсь дать правильный совет - начать с малого. Потому что сама этому следую и понимаю что это действенный способ. Можно перечитывать книги Прабхупады и каждый раз находить в них что-то новое и понимать их глубже и глубже, т.к. в данный момент наш ум принимает лишь то что хочет принимать, а по мере развития ( очищения) ума, он становится способным воспринимать те же знания всё глубже и глубже.

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> Если вы прочитаете лекцию по ссылке, что я привела, то там Шрила Прабхупада все объясняет по этой теме.


Я прочитал, но там Прабхупада отвечает на другие вопросы. Что есть возможность, что есть процесс. Прабхупада сразу вводит понятие "духовной деятельности", но не объясняет что это такое. 

Я знаю людей, которые занимались служением в храме и перестали. Отсюда вопрос - занимались ли они "духовной деятельностью"? Хотя очевидно они занимались тем, чему, КАК ОНИ ПОНЯЛИ, учил Прабхупада. И как тогда понять что такое духовная деятельность? То есть все те же самые вопросы. То есть уже проверено, что автоматически, чисто внешне, преданное служение не работает. Хотя Прабхупада говорит в этой лекции, что оно меняет людей внутри, но очевидно не всех. Некоторые по факту остались теми же.
Нужно сознание соответствующее. Понимание. Но для сознания введен сразу термин - духовная деятельность, Кришна, непонятно что за ними стоит. Нет понимания.

Вот допустим что вам даст если вам сказать новый физический термин? Допустим термин "квантовая нелокальность".
И вам говорят - возьмите квантовую нелокальность и сделайте из неё локальность. Что вы сможете с этим сделать?
Только развести руками.

Точно так и я понимаю, что когда говорят материалисту - займись духовной деятельностью, он только посмотрит вокруг, и не знает куда
ему бежать и что делать. Термин есть, но суть его неясна, понимаете?

Поэтому когда дают пояснения одних терминов с помощью других терминов, не раскрывая сути этих терминов, то как можно что-то понять?

Это вот и получается, как в той лекции - следуйте букве закона, а какова суть закона, не важно.

Нужно бы снизойти с уровня терминов и объяснить на пальцах что это значит. Раз уж вы сами понимаете.

Я слышал как некоторые мамочки читают ребенку книги, не удосуживаясь объяснить половину слов, которых ребенок не понимает.
Спрашиваю у ребенка - ты знаешь это слово? Нет. У мамы - почему - не объясняешь и не интересуешься, понимает ли ребенок эти слова?
Молчание. Это буква закона. Раз я читаю, то все вокруг обязаны понять, думает она. Нет, так не работает. Вот когда объяснишь ребенку слова, тогда он поймет. А не объяснишь, то вырастет такой как ты, слова знает, а сути не понимает. 

Чем не Вавилон? Люди говорят друг с другом, а смысл в одни и те же слова вкладывают разный. И потом удивляются, что тяжело понять друг друга.

Но если тот кто объясняет не только не удосуживается снизойти с уровня терминов, но еще и сам не понимает о чем речь, то вот просто Кин-дза-дза получается. "_Этот пацак говорит всё время на языках, продолжения которых не знает...— Какой дурак на Плюке правду думает?… Абсурд! — Вот потому, что вы говорите то, что не думаете и думаете то, что не думаете, вот в клетках и сидите. "_

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> Кто вам сможет объяснить необъяснимое так чтобы вы это поняли? Понимание этого знания приходит из сердца в процессе практики. Можно знать это всё но не понимать. Поэтому эти вопросы задают постепенно по мере своего развития своему гуру.


Кто знает предмет, несомненно может объяснить его тысячами способов. Но кто не знает, тот будет твердить одно и то же.
Материальный мир это тень духовного, поэтому на всякое духовное явление можно найти множество материальных аналогий. Именно так и пишутся шастры. Материальными словами про духовные явления. Иначе, если бы всё было необъяснимое, то и писания невозможно было бы написать. Поэтому я не думаю, что вопрос так уж необъясним. 

Я верю, что можно знать предмет, но не понимать. Допустим маленький ребенок, сознание его еще слабое, он лишь смутно знает свой дом, двор, но не очень-то осознает, что дерево - это дерево. Для него оно ничуть не лучше столба или палки. И вообще, сегодня он помнит про это дерево, а завтра не помнит.
Если его спросить, как и что происходит, он не сможет объяснить.
Но всегда ведь есть взрослый. Вот тот уж точно всё знает. Поэтому если человек не понимает, то это говорит о его текущем уровне.
Он может давать какие-то дельные советы, а в каких-то вопросах плавать. С этим я согласен.

Рассуждая вслух, получается что этот форум наподобие песочницы, где дети что-то друг другу могут посоветовать, поиграться, а могут и глупостей наговорить. Не стоит слишком уж доверять тому, что они говорят друг другу. Всегда лучше переспросить у родителей, правда ли что...

Соответственно этим детям в песочнице не стоит строить из себя взрослых и слишком то уж раздавать советы. Хотя они любят и в такое играть.

----------


## Амира

> Кто знает предмет, несомненно может объяснить его тысячами способов. Но кто не знает, тот будет твердить одно и то же.


Я значит я не тот человек, который вам нужен. И вам нет смысла задавать мне больше впросы.





> Соответственно этим детям в песочнице не стоит строить из себя взрослых и слишком то уж раздавать советы. Хотя они любят и в такое играть.


Если человек ещё ребёнок в духовной жизни, то ему безусловно нет смысла посещать этот форум, где каждый может сказать то что ему вздумается. Или в крайнем случае посещать только те разделы, где опытные в духовной жизни преданные смогут дат ему авторитетныей ответ. Например на этом форуме такой раздел - Вопросы к Враджендра Кумару прабху.

Мне интересны ответы обычных людей, в том числе ваши, когда вы на примерах пытаетесь кому-то что то объяснить и когда я вижу смысл и правильный ответ в ваших словах, мне приятно что кто-то понимает Кришну или науку о Нём. Если я могу чем то помочь, то пытаюсь это сделать. Но человек не должен принимать не обдумав чьи бы то ни было слова. Он обязательно должен их обдумать и проверить на практике. Так поступают разумные люди. 

Кто-то приходит на форум задать свой вопрос т.к. не может это сделать например из-за удаленности от преданных или стесняется спросить это при всех.

Всё нужно и можно правильно использовать, даже форум и интернет.

----------


## Амира

Евгений, правильно если каждый начнёт с себя. Оценит себя и подумает что он делает так или не так. Каким указаниям он следует, и правильно ли он им следует. Вот вы какие виды преданного служения выполняете и убедились ли вы в их действенности и реальности? Читаете ли вы маха-мантру? Сколько кругов и как и каков результат вашего воспевания?

Вот я, как глупая женщина и большая материалистка, люблю следовать инструкциям и никому и ничему не верю пока сама не попрубую. Когда в своих книгах Прабхупада писал, что чтение книг о Кришне, развивает наши хорошие качества, очищает сердце и пробуждает нашу привязанность к Кришне, я начала следовать его инструкциям, и если бы не убедилась что это так, я бы бросила читать эти книги, потому что решила бы что это сказки или выдумки. Когда я начала читать маха-мантру, то конечно, сомневалась, что это за волшебная мантра такая? Это наверное сказки. Но прочитав инструкцию как правильно воспевать, я решила попробовать. Результат правильного воспевания тоже уже был описан в инструкции - это слёзы, дрожь тела, вставшие на теле волоски и т.д. И если бы я не убедилась что маха-мантра работает, то я бы наверняка бросила её повторять. Вот такая я материалистка. Мне всё нужно попробовать самой, чтобы поверить.

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> Евгений, правильно если каждый начнёт с себя. Оценит себя и подумает что он делает так или не так. Каким указаниям он следует, и правильно ли он им следует.


По моему глубочайшему убеждению, всего этого совершенно недостаточно. Чтобы это объяснить, нужен долгий разговор, но кто всё это будет слушать, если вот и вы так всё упрощаете, это при том что по вашим словам у вас есть успехи в воспевании. Что же говорить про тех, у кого нет успехов? Лучшее что я могу кратко сказать на эту тему, что если человек не исполняет дхарму хотя бы в мизерной степени, то он не может исполнять дхарму в большей степени. Но мантра это уже путь для тех, кто совершенен в материальной деятельности.

Есть ведь утверждения, что вайшнав - это тот, кто совершил уже все виды жертвоприношений

https://www.vedabase.com/ru/sb/3/33/7
_"Слово джухуву? значит, что люди, повторяющие святое имя, уже совершили все виды жертвоприношений. Сасну?: они побывали во всех местах паломничества и прошли через все очистительные обряды. Их называют ?рй??, ибо они уже совершили все эти обряды и потому могут быть причислены к ариям или тем, кто приобрел качества, необходимые для того, чтобы считаться арием. Ариями называют цивилизованных людей, чье поведение соответствует требованиям Вед. Любой преданный, повторяющий святое имя Господа, является лучшим из ариев. Не изучив Веды, нельзя стать арием, однако из этого стиха следует, что те, кто повторяет святое имя, изучили все Веды. Девахути употребляет здесь слово ан?чу?, которое указывает на то, что эти люди уже исполнили все предписания шастр и потому достойны стать духовными учителями.

Словом г??анти, употребленным в данном стихе, называют того, для кого ведические обряды и ритуалы являются пройденным этапом. Если человек занимает кресло судьи и ведет судебное разбирательство, это значит, что он уже получил диплом юриста и превосходит тех, кто только изучает судопроизводство или готовится изучать его. Аналогичным образом, люди, которые повторяют святое имя, превосходят тех, кто совершает ведические обряды, и тех, кто готовит себя к этому (иначе говоря, тех, кто родился в семьях брахманов, но еще не прошел очистительных самскар и потому пока только готовится изучать Веды и совершать жертвоприношения)."_

Я понимаю это так, что во первых не все из тех кто повторяют имя, воспевают святое имя. Это отдельный разговор. А во вторых все, кто воспевают действительно святое имя, потому его воспевают, что (как сказано в этом стихе) уже достигли успеха в более низшей дхарме. Конечно не полного успеха. Но совершенства, достаточного для того, чтобы имя в их воспевании стало в какой-то степени святым. Совершенствование в воспевание святого имени позволит им достичь большего совершенства в исполнении всех видов дхармы. Не заменит другую дхарму, а улучшит её исполнение. А если и заменит, то далеко далеко не всю и далеко не сразу.

Дхармы я не различаю между собой, материальная дхарма это та же самая дхарма, что и дхарма воспевания. Просто воспевание - более совершенная деятельность по природе этой деятельности (как природа цветка более совершенна, более тонка, чем его же корни, поэтому цветок может исполнять более тонкую деятельность, но при этом он не отказывается от корней из-за того что они более грубые), и только поэтому дхарма там может быть исполнена более высокая. Но и воспевание не предел для совершенства деятельности. И высокая дхарма не всегда заменяет низкую (как в примере с цветком).

Главное в деятельности - не сама деятельность, а то, ради чего она делается, - тогда деятельность ради дхармы может стать дхармой. (Процесс неотличен от цели). А то, ЧТО мы готовы сделать ради этого, - это то, КАК мы готовы исполнять эту дхарму. Это уже обсуждалось.

Проблема тут есть в том, что не все видят дхарму в деятельности, а совершают деятельность ради чего-то другого. Тоже и с воспеванием. Не сама мантра волшебно работает, а только если в ней присутствует тот мотив, ради чего это делается. Тогда это воспевание может стать дхармой, а иначе скорее всего не станет. Опять же, процесс неотличен от цели. Если цель ложная, то и процесс будет ложный.

Из этого следует ответ на ваш вопрос ниже




> Вот вы какие виды преданного служения выполняете и убедились ли вы в их действенности и реальности? Читаете ли вы маха-мантру? Сколько кругов и как и каков результат вашего воспевания?


Из вышеизложенного следует, что я далек от того, чтобы рекламировать само воспевание без того, чтобы человек видел дхарму в своей деятельности хотя бы. Рекламировать процесс в отдельности от цели. Подтверждение я нашел у монахов, которые не допускали учеников до воспевания без того, чтобы те достигли успехов в деятельности.

Вот одно из любимых высказываний Серафима Саровского на эту тему
_"Человек состоит из души и тела, а потому и жизненный путь его должен состоять из действий телесных и душевных - из деяния и созерцания.

Всякому, желающему вести духовный образ жизни, надо начать с деятельной жизни, а потом уже приступать к созерцательной, ибо без деятельной жизни и в созерцательную вести невозможно.

Деятельная жизнь служит к очищению нас от греховных страстей и возводит нас на степень деятельного совершенства; а тем самым пролагает нам путь к созерцательной жизни. Ибо одни только очистившиеся от страстей и совершенные могут приступать к той другой жизни, как это можно увидеть из слов Священного Писания: "Блаженны чистые сердцем, ибо они Бога узрят" (Мт. 5:8), и из слов святого Григория Богослова: "К созерцанию могут безопасно приступать только совершенные по своей опытности.""_

Это фактически утверждение о том, что без успеха в варнашраме или другой деятельной дхарме (потому что все дхармы на самом деле это одна и та же дхарма, т.к. источник дхармы это сам Кришна), человек не может приступить к более высокой дхарме. Что собственно мы с вами и обсуждали ранее в этой теме. Потому что процесс не будет успешен, если человек не видит истинной цели.
Но тут цель имеется в виду не конечная, а к воспеванию приходят на уровне, когда цель и процесс одно целое. И это должно быть получено раньше воспевания, из другой дхармы. Если вы придете к воспеванию, только как к процессу, не имея неотличной от него цели, то ничего из воспевания, как из одного только процесса, не получится.
Это подтверждает стих из ШБ 1.2.8 _«Деятельность, выполняемая человеком в его собственном положении, - труд, настолько бесполезный, насколько эта деятельность не привлекает интереса к посланию Личности Бога»_

Вот, поэтому что толку говорить о преданном служении, если люди элементарно дхарму не исполняют в обычной жизни?
Как говорил Иисус, _"Если Я сказал вам о земном, и вы не верите, - как поверите, если буду говорить вам о небесном?"_

Уже много раз проверено, что если люди не исполняют дхарму, они не могут воспевать, хоть ты что ни делай с ними. Вот вы говорите - пусть думают что так, а что не так. Это думание не поможет. И читать не поможет, и следование наставлениям не поможет. Уже я это много видел.

Поэтому в этом смысле, вот вы говорите как евангелистка, ой, давайте расскажем всем о библии и все обратятся. И приводят примеры и потом поют вместе - как всё будет хорошо. Вот Вася бил детей, а теперь стал читать библию и обратился, а вот Коля бухал и изменял жене, а теперь стал читать библию и обратился. Я в это не верю. В этом смысле я пессимист, или скорее реалист. Как вам угодно.

Чуда на пустом месте не будет. Не получится тому, кто не исполняет закон в одном месте вдруг его исполнить в другом. Потому что закон то один и тот же. Я вокруг вижу другое. Что тот кто исполняет закон в одном, тот исполняет его везде. Кто видит дхарму, тот исполняет и варнашраму, тот может и воспевать. Тогда да, вот тебе мантра и объяснять ничего не нужно. Никакие правила не нужны. Видя дхарму, человек её исполнит и воспевая. Его и уговаривать не нужно. Он сам за это ухватится, т.к. услышит эту дхарму еще в бхаджанах и киртанах в храме. Увидит её в картинках из ШБ. И наставления ему не нужны, хотя он сам будет всё искать и найдет.

Но если человек не исполняет элементарный закон в малом, то как он исполнит в большом?

_"Сказал Господь: верный в малом и во многом верен, а неверный в малом неверен и во многом"_

_"Итак, если вы в неправедном богатстве не были верны, кто поверит вам истинное? И если в чужом не были верны, кто даст вам ваше?"_

Поэтому, надеюсь вы поймете мою мысль, что иногда, а может быть и часто, мы с преданным служением забегаем слишком вперед паровоза.
Паровоз не тянет вагоны по ровному, а вы хотите, чтобы он тянул в гору. Ему может наоборот, пару вагонов отцепить, пусть хоть по ровному научится тянуть.

Легко сказать человеку - воспевай мантру, вот правила, вот четки. Но тяжело поделиться пониманием дхармы с человеком. А именно это могло бы ему помочь больше всего. В то время, как не зная дхармы, ни мантра, ни правила, ни четки ему не помогут. И за знание это ему нужно будет много много заплатить. Именно поэтому я и считаю, что пока плата не заплачена, то хоть читай книжки, хоть не читай, толку не будет. Когда плата не заплачена, он и читать не будет. Потому что не сможет. Плату нужно заплатить за саму возможность. Как вот и описано в sb/3/33/7, что вайшнавы - это те, кто уже заплатил всё что только можно.

Вот поэтому, на мой взгляд Прабхупада и хотел варнашраму, т.к. брахманы уже есть, но остальные исполняют обязанности не в варнашраме, а в  гуна-карме. Ради вот камы, артхи, дхармы и мокши. Они еще только готовятся заплатить за знание о дхарме, или платят по чуть чуть, но еще не заплатили.

Но мне кажется варнашрама это не искусственное образование, а естественное. Если есть настоящие брахманы, то они автоматом выстроят всю систему. Система сама выстроится, без насилия, без назначения варн и ашрамов. Потому что так действует божественная энергия. Ведь Кришна всепривлекающий. И она уже есть, варнашрама, это видно. Так что создав брахманов, Прабхупада, создал и варнашраму.

Брахманы-преданные, проводя свои ягьи, помогают людям обрести дхарму. Поэтому вот уттама адхикари и не проповедуют. Достаточно того, что они совершают ягью. Эта ягья помогает обрести людям дхарму, а зная дхарму они будут исполнять её, и когда дхарма будет довольна ими, они придут к воспеванию. Чем не проповедь? Гораздо более действенная, чем уговаривать воспевать в большом тех, кто "и в малом не верен". Также и ИИсус, будучи уттама адхикари, искупил грешников. Заплатил за них. Вот для чего нужны брахманы. Люди дают им одну плату, а брахманы эту плату умножают. И так все получают благо. За вас заплатили и вы получаете знание. Прабхупада заплатил за нас и поэтому у нас есть знание. Но получим его не тогда, когда читаем, а тогда когда тоже заплатим. На своем уровне. Сколько заплатим, столько и получим. Но без брахманов это невозможно. Потому что знание приходит свыше.

Всё это и раньше было, до Прабхупады, но в гораздо меньшем количестве. Про качество наверное еще говорить рано. Поэтому это движение очень важно.

Поэтому, вот ваш вопрос - какие виды преданного служения исполняю я лично, убедился ли в действенности, как я уже писал выше, по моему пониманию, дхарма, она и в африке дхарма, и всё где нет дхармы, всё пустое место. На мой взгляд это вполне отвечает на ваш вопрос.

В ШБ 1.2.8 что-то похожее: _«Деятельность, выполняемая человеком в его собственном положении, - труд, настолько бесполезный, насколько эта деятельность не привлекает интереса к посланию Личности Бога»_

Насчет мантры, кол-ва кругов, и результатов, я думаю это не важно тут обсуждать, как вы уже поняли, я считаю важным дхарму. И если какую-то её часть можно выполнить только с помощью мантры, тогда нужно делать мантру. Если какую-то её часть нужно делать руками и ногами, тогда нужно делать руками и ногами. Тут я не могу выбирать что лучше мне, ведь главное, чтобы дхарма была довольна, не так ли?
А если дхарма довольна, то разве важно каким методом это достигается? Другое дело, что человек ищет больше счастья, и ответственность перед дхармой тоже растет. Ведь и на заводе или фирме, если вы успешно что-то выполняете, то вас продвигают по лестнице, и вместе с этим растет ответственность. Поэтому невозможно успокоиться на одних и тех же методах. Жизнь требует от нас большего. Когда дети маленькие, достаточно катать их в коляске и улыбаться им, а когда подрастают, то уже нужно бегать за ними бегом, и улыбкой уже не отделаешься. Всё меняется, и нужно успевать за изменениями. 

Если вы верны дхарме и успеваете за её изменениями, тогда дхарма будет довольна всегда.

В этом смысле я не придерживаюсь обетов, поскольку дхарма ничего не знает об обетах, наоборот, она меняется и требует от нас следовать за ней, а обеты это нечто закостенелое, поэтому непонятно для чего они нужны.

Мы видим подтверждение этому и в махабхрате и в библии.

Вот хотел кратко, а вышла простыня. Прошу прощения.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Это не совсем так. Душа в виде сознания пронизывает собой всё тело. И когда мы занимаемся духовной деятельностью наше материальное тело одухотворяется, т.е. чистое сознание пронизывает наше материальное тело всё больше и больше.


"Сознание пронизывает материальное тело все больше и больше" - что это значит? Сознание души в равной степени пронизывает материальное тело, но сознание чистой души покрыто тремя гунами. И вот ослабить это влияние гун - первоначальная забота. Сначала ослабить влияние невежества, потом страсти, это и приводит к тому, что душа вспоминает о своей духовной природе. 


_Шрила Прабхупада:_ Мы приказываем своим ученикам: поднимитесь на уровень благости и оставьте глупые привычки. Когда душа приходит в материальный мир, здесь есть три гуны. Итак, если она соприкасается с тама гуной, тогда она находится в самом ужасном положении. Если она падает в раджа гуну, тогда происходит немного деятельности. Подобно тому, как они работают. Если душа падает в саттва гуну, тогда по крайней мере, она сохраняет своё знание. Я – огонь. Я не принадлежу к этой косной материи.
 Итак, поэтому мы должны вновь привести её на уровень саттва гуны. Браманической квалификации. Чтобы она могла понять: _Ахам брама сми._ Я душа. Я не являюсь этой материей. И тогда начинается духовная деятельность. Поэтому мы пытаемся возвысить её до уровня саттва гуны. Это означает, что мы оставляем раджа гуну и тама гуну. Отказываемся от мясоедения, половой жизни, от интоксикаций, от азартных игр. Очень много ограничений. Мы отвергаем влияние материальных качеств. И затем, если она утверждается в саттва гуне, тогда она остаётся на этом уровне.





> Например мы поняли что в чистом состоянии мы хотим стать другом Кришны во Врадже. Тогда в нашем служении мы медитируем на эту деятельность представляя себя мальчиком пастушком и то что мы выполняем определённое служение для Кришны. Вот медитирую на эту деятельность мы развиваем наше настоящее духовное тело.


Духовное тело не нужно развивать, оно уже развито. Нужно очищать сознание души от влияния гун. Представлять себя кем-то это не наша практика, Шрила Прабхупада это не рекомендовал, даже очень ругал своих учеников за подражание, и называл эту искуственную практику_ сахаджией. 
_



> Я знаю людей, которые занимались служением в храме и перестали. Отсюда вопрос - занимались ли они "духовной деятельностью"? Хотя очевидно они занимались тем, чему, КАК ОНИ ПОНЯЛИ, учил Прабхупада. И как тогда понять что такое духовная деятельность? То есть все те же самые вопросы. То есть уже проверено, что автоматически, чисто внешне, преданное служение не работает. Хотя Прабхупада говорит в этой лекции, что оно меняет людей внутри, но очевидно не всех. Некоторые по факту остались теми же.
> Нужно сознание соответствующее.


Шрила Прабхупада объясняет, что для получения результата нужны 2 веревки: 1.наши регулярные усилия и 2.милость бхакти-деви. Кришна не автомат, никто не заставит Его даровать бхакти. Но мы со своей стороны можем свить первую веревку своими усилиями. В следующем комментарии Прабхупада подчеркивает, что усилия должны быть искренними и совершаться в регулярном слушании Бхагаватам и служении личностям Бхагаватам. Очевидно, что ваши знакомые, которые отошли от общения с преданными, не были достаточно искренними и стабильными: 

 _" Благодаря регулярному посещению лекций по Бхагаватам, и служению чистому преданному, всё, что вызывает тревогу в сердце, почти полностью уничтожается. И тогда любовное служение Верховному Господу, воспеваемому в трансцендентных песнях, становится необратимым._

Комментарий: Здесь предлагается средство, с помощью которого можно устранить из сердца всё, что мешает нам движению по пути самосознания. Это средство – общение с Бхагаватами. Есть два типа Бхагават: Книга Бхагаватам, и преданный Бхагавата. Оба Бхагаваты – действенные средства, и их обоих, или каждого в отдельности вполне достаточно, чтобы устранить все препятствия. Преданный Бхагавата и книга Бхагаватам фактически одно и то же, потому что преданный Бхагавата строит свою жизнь по книге Бхагавате, изобилующей сведениями о личности Бога и о его чистых преданных Бхагаватах. Книга и личность Бханавата тождественны друг другу.
 Преданный Бхагавата непосредственный представитель Бхагавана, личности Бога. Поэтому, доставляя удовлетворение преданному Бхагавате можно обрести тоже благо, которое приносит изучение книги Бхагаваты. *Человеческим разумом невозможно постичь, каким образом, служа преданному Бхагавате и Бхагаватам, можно постепенно продвигаться по пути преданного служения.* Но Шрила Нарада Дева, который в предыдущей жизни был сыном служанки, объяснил, как это происходит. Его мать прислуживала мудрецам, и таким образом, он тоже познакомился с ними. И благодаря уже одному тому, что он, сын служанки общался с ними, и принимал остатки пищи, отведанной мудрецами, он получил возможность стать великим преданным, Шрилой Нарадой Девой. Таковы чудесные последствия общения с Бхагаватой. Чтобы действительно понять, как оно воздействует, нужно отметить, что такое искреннее общение с Бхагаватами гарантирует человеку обретение трансцендентного знания. А это, в свою очередь, приводит к тому, что он утверждается в преданном служении Господу.
По мере продвижения в преданном служении под руководством Бхагаваты, человек всё больше утверждается в трансцендентном любовном служении Господу. Следовательно, послание книги Бхагаваты должно быть воспринято от преданного Бхагаваты, и сочетание этих двух Бхагават поможет преданному неофиту успешно прогрессировать" . 
 http://www.vasudeva.ru/index.php?opt...=88&Itemid=432 ГЛУПАЯ ДУША

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

В отношении варнашрамы, Шрила Прабхупада начал давать много лекций о варнашраме во второй половине своей проповеднической миссии,
 когда он увидел, что ученикам сложно быть искренними и выполнять ежедневные предписанные обязаности. Поэтому он планировал занять наше общество в постепенном установлении принципов варнашрама дхармы, которое не является абсолютно необходимым для вайшнавов, но призвано помочь новичкам подняться до гуны благости и сделать человеческое общество умиротворенным: 

 _Шрила Прабхупада:_ Для того, чтобы человеческое общество сделать очень умиротворённым, чтобы оно продвигалось, мы хотим установить эту систему. Чтобы первоклассные люди или группа людей, браманов, чтобы они управляли кшатриями. А кшатрии, администраторы, чтобы они управляли вайшьями. Вайшья означает сельское хозяйство, и защита коров, торговля. Шудра, это те, кто не является ни браманами, ни кшатриями, ни вайшьями, они просто рабочие.

Итак, должны быть такие разделения. Браманы должны управлять кшатриями, кшатрии должны управлять государством, а вайшьи, они должны производить пищу. И шудры будут помогать. То есть должна быть кооперация ради общего блага. Но смысл в духовном осознании. Это совершенное общество.
 Если каждый является шудрой, не имея никакой цели в жизни, тогда будет хаос.

----------


## Амира

> Духовное тело не нужно развивать, оно уже развито. Нужно очищать сознание души от влияния гун. Представлять себя кем-то это не наша практика, Шрила Прабхупада это не рекомендовал, даже очень ругал своих учеников за подражание, и называл эту искуственную практику_ сахаджией. 
> _


Ну это ваше личное мнение и понимание. А мнение Прабхупады вот:

«Нектар наставлений»

Текст 8

Комментарий:

«Далее в «Бхакти-расамрита-синдху» (1.2.295) Шрила Рупа Госвами говорит:

«В трансцендентной обители Враджа [Враджа-дхаме] нужно служить Верховному Господу Шри Кришне *с тем же чувством, что Его приближенные, и, приняв непосредственное руководство одного из приближенных Кришны, идти по его стопам*. Этим методом пользуются как на стадии садханы [духовной практики для живых существ, находящихся в материальном рабстве], так и на стадии садхьи [осознания Бога], когда человек уже является сиддха-пурушей – душой, достигшей совершенства»

В дружеской сакхья-расе он может стать другом Господа подобным Баладеве, Шридаме или Судаме. В ватсалья-расе, отношениях родительской любви, *можно идти по стопам* Нанды Махараджа и Яшоды, а в мадхурья-расе, любовной расе, стать подобным Шримати Радхарани, таким Ее подругам, как Лалита, или таким служанкам (манджари), как Рупа и Рати. В этом суть всех наставлений, касающихся преданного служения»


Текст 11

Комментарий:

«Шрила Бхактивинода Тхакур в связи с этим пишет, что Шри Радха-кунда является самым важным местом для тех, кто хочет совершенствоваться в преданном служении, следуя по стопам подруг (сакхи) и приближенных служанок (манджари) Шримати Радхарани. Живым существам, *стремящимся обрести духовные тела (сиддха-деха)* и вернуться домой, в трансцендентное царство Бога, на Голоку Вриндавану, следует поселиться на берегах Радха-кунды, и, приняв покровительство приближенных служанок Шри Радхи, все время служить Ей, следуя их указаниям. Это – самый возвышенный метод для тех, кто занимается преданным служением под покровительством Шри Чайтаньи Махапрабху».

----------


## Амира

> Вот хотел кратко, а вышла простыня. Прошу прощения.


Я понимаю вас Евгений. Я тоже за варнашраму, но что делать нам сейчас, когда варнашрама полностью разрушена и восстановить её нет возможности? И это не зависти от нашего с вами желания. Как людям развивать свои хорошие качества?

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> В трансцендентной обители Враджа [Враджа-дхаме] нужно служить Верховному Господу Шри Кришне с тем же чувством, что Его приближенные, и, приняв непосредственное руководство одного из приближенных Кришны, идти по его стопам.


Если на вас уже не влияют три гуны, и вы получаете непосредственное личное руководство от спутника Кришны, тогда, конечно,  это не сахаджия. Тогда это для вас:




> Поселиться на берегах Радха-кунды, и, приняв покровительство приближенных служанок Шри Радхи, все время служить Ей.


  :smilies:  а что вы тогда делаете в интернете?

----------


## Амира

> Если на вас уже не влияют три гуны, и вы получаете непосредственное личное руководство от спутника Кришны, тогда, конечно,  это не сахаджия.


Я же об этом и писала, что после достижения совершенства.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Я же об этом и писала, что после достижения совершенства.


Конечно, не нужно прыгать выше головы.

----------


## Амира

> а что вы тогда делаете в интернете?


Вы намекаете, что я должна быть на Радха-кунде?  :smilies:  Спасибо вам за такое высокое мнение обо мне.

Но в действительности не обязательно жить на Радха-кунде, хотя это самое благоприятное и возвышенное место.
Я конечно хочу там жить, но не потому что достигла совершенства, а потому что искупавшись в Радха-кунде, можно обрести чистую любовь к Кришне.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Можно обрести, а можно и не обрести. Это не механический процесс.

----------


## Амира

> Можно обрести, а можно и не обрести. Это не механический процесс.


Да, согласна. Но стремиться к этому нужно.

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> Я понимаю вас Евгений. Я тоже за варнашраму, но что делать нам сейчас, когда варнашрама полностью разрушена и восстановить её нет возможности? И это не зависти от нашего с вами желания. Как людям развивать свои хорошие качества?


Наоборот, она уже восстанавливается. В простыне это было.
Нужно исполнять дхарму самому, и тогда все люди последуют за таким человеком. То есть тоже будут исполнять дхарму. И это разовьет хорошие качества.

Бг 3.21 — Что бы ни делал великий человек, обыкновенные люди *следуют его примеру*. И какие бы нормы ни устанавливал он своим поведением,* их придерживается весь мир.* 

 Бг 3.25 — Невежды выполняют предписанные им обязанности, стремясь к плодам своего труда, тогда как тот, кто обладает совершенным знанием, должен делать то же самое, но не ради корысти, а *для того, чтобы направить людей на истинный путь*. 

 Бг 3.26 — Чтобы не вносить смятение в умы невежд, привязанных к плодам своего труда, *мудрец не должен побуждать их прекратить всякую деятельность. Напротив, трудясь в духе преданного служения Господу, он должен занимать их разнообразной деятельностью [чтобы они могли постепенно развить в себе сознание Кришны].* 

 Бг 3.29 — Обманутые гунами природы, невежественные люди погружаются в материальную деятельность и привязываются к ней. Однако *мудрец не должен беспокоить их*, хотя он понимает, что из-за отсутствия знания они занимаются деятельностью низшего порядка. 

 Бг 3.30 — *Посвяти же все свои действия Мне, о Арджуна*. Обрети полное знание обо Мне, отбрось стремление к личной выгоде, откажись от всяких собственнических притязаний и, стряхнув с себя апатию, сражайся!

----------


## Амира

Если варнашрама существует, то мне многое не понятно. Где брахманы, которым должны служить все остальные классы? Где кшатрии, которые должны защищать всех и быть щедрыми? Почему кшатрии преследуют брахманов, вместо того чтобы защищать их? Почему кшатрии принимая деньги от вайшьей, делают то что им скажут вайшьи, а не слушают брахманов? Почему вайшьи, которые должны обеспечивать общество материальными благами стремятся стать кшатриями, а став ими начинают хитрить и обманывать? Где шудры, которые хотят служить остальным классам, в особенности брахманам? Мне во всём этом очень трудно разобраться. Поэтому я стараюсь делать то что писал Прабхупада о преданном служении, потому что там для меня всё описано понятно и последовательно. Я бы может и хотела следовать варнашраме, но мне она непонятна в современном обществе. Система хорошая, но как в ней разобраться сейчас, когда все так перепуталось?

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> Очевидно, что ваши знакомые, которые отошли от общения с преданными, не были достаточно искренними и стабильными:


Я и не говорил этого. Искренность ведь тоже не на пустом месте берется. Или вы думаете, захотел и стал искренним в любых условиях? Может быть искренности не было от непонимания, а может еще от чего.
То же самое и про служение чистому преданному так чтобы он был доволен. И про слушание. Это тоже нужно уметь и понимать.
Нужно иметь вначале уши, чтобы слушать. И иметь знание о служении и опыт, чтобы служить, и иметь искренность чтобы быть искренним, и иметь предварительное знание, чтобы получить дальнейшее знание. Всегда нужно вначале что-то иметь.

Все что вы говорите, работает, начиная с некоторого уровня. Но до этого уровня ведь нужно где-то и как-то дорасти?

Служить преданному, чтобы он был доволен - это задача, это как решить задачу по математике. Но если человек ходит только в первый класс, и еще не умеет решать такие задачи, зачем вы эту задачу ему ставите? Тем более регулярно слушать бхагаватам. Ну не может он регулярно слушать, понимаете?
Ему другое пока интересно. Послушал с месяц и сбежал. Вы же его не заставите.

Это не значит, что система не совершенна, это значит, что она работает, начиная с некоторого уровня. А ниже этого уровня вы почему-то не хотите посмотреть. Сразу служи и слушай. Далеко не все это могут. Нужно ведь еще и веру иметь и т.д. То есть по любому, за возможность служения нужно заплатить. А чтобы заплатить, нужно иметь что заплатить.

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> В отношении варнашрамы, Шрила Прабхупада начал давать много лекций о варнашраме во второй половине своей проповеднической миссии,  когда он увидел, что ученикам сложно быть искренними и выполнять ежедневные предписанные обязаности. Поэтому он планировал занять наше общество в постепенном установлении принципов варнашрама дхармы, которое не является абсолютно необходимым для вайшнавов, но призвано помочь новичкам подняться до гуны благости и сделать человеческое общество умиротворенным:


Вот вот, тяжело быть искренними. И поэтому есть варнашрама.

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> «В трансцендентной обители Враджа [Враджа-дхаме] нужно служить Верховному Господу Шри Кришне *с тем же чувством, что Его приближенные, и, приняв непосредственное руководство одного из приближенных Кришны, идти по его стопам*. Этим методом пользуются как на стадии садханы [духовной практики для живых существ, находящихся в материальном рабстве], так и на стадии садхьи [осознания Бога], когда человек уже является сиддха-пурушей – душой, достигшей совершенства»


Откуда же вы знаете какие чувства у его приближенных? Эти чувства относятся к расам, их невозможно иммитировать. Поэтому это годится на уровне садхьи.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Вот вот, тяжело быть искренними. И поэтому есть варнашрама.


Все верно. Искренность проистекает из желания чистой души предаться Кришне и восстановить с Ним отношения. Но до этого момента, пока нет искренности,  в помощь нам варнашрама.
Поскольку в Кали-югу невозможно её воспроизвести в полной мере, то мы хотя бы должны следовать своей природе и трудиться в правильном сознании.

----------


## Амира

> Откуда же вы знаете какие чувства у его приближенных? Эти чувства относятся к расам, их невозможно иммитировать. Поэтому это годится на уровне садхьи.


Вы думаете нам стоит опять начинать обсуждать эти вопросы?

Эти чувства начнут сами развиваться у преданного, когда он достигнет нужного уровня. А в книгах для преданных такого уровня они описаны в трудах Госвами, они сами достигли этого и делились между собой, а в книгах - с другими. Да, это уже будет не иммитация, а естественная склонность и поведение, а чтобы правильно они проявились нужно следовать по стопам тех, кто уже находится в этой расе.

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> Если варнашрама существует, то мне многое не понятно. Где брахманы, которым должны служить все остальные классы? Где кшатрии, которые должны защищать всех и быть щедрыми? Почему кшатрии преследуют брахманов, вместо того чтобы защищать их? Почему кшатрии принимая деньги от вайшьей, делают то что им скажут вайшьи, а не слушают брахманов? Почему вайшьи, которые должны обеспечивать общество материальными благами стремятся стать кшатриями, а став ими начинают хитрить и обманывать? Где шудры, которые хотят служить остальным классам, в особенности брахманам? Мне во всём этом очень трудно разобраться. Поэтому я стараюсь делать то что писал Прабхупада о преданном служении, потому что там для меня всё описано понятно и последовательно. Я бы может и хотела следовать варнашраме, но мне она непонятна в современном обществе. Система хорошая, но как в ней разобраться сейчас, когда все так перепуталось?


Варнашрама есть, но она не тотальная. Она образуется вокруг тех настоящих брахманов-вайшнавов которые есть, ну например в нашем обществе.
Каждый, кто несет послание Кришны, делит людей вокруг себя на 2 лагеря - тех, кто принимает это послание и стремится следовать ему, и тех, кто отвергает это послание и стремится противостоять ему. Иисус говорил -

_"Не думайте, что Я пришел принести мир на землю; не мир пришел Я принести, но меч,
	35 	ибо Я пришел разделить человека с отцом его, и дочь с матерью ее, и невестку со свекровью ее.
	36 	И враги человеку - домашние его.
	37 	Кто любит отца или мать более, нежели Меня, не достоин Меня; и кто любит сына или дочь более, нежели Меня, не достоин Меня;
	38 	и кто не берет креста своего и следует за Мною, тот не достоин Меня.
	39 	Сберегший душу свою потеряет ее; а потерявший душу свою ради Меня сбережет ее.
	40 	Кто принимает вас, принимает Меня, а кто принимает Меня, принимает Пославшего Меня; "_

Поэтому люди делятся по качествам, одни противостоят, а другие следуют. В кали-югу очень много тех, кто противостоит. И поэтому это сбивает вас с толку. Те кшатрии, вайшьи, и шудры о которых вы говорите, они не кшатрии, не вайшьи и не шудры. Да, у них есть такая гуна-карма, но в них нет служения посланию Кришны, нет служения брахманам. Они падшие, и мы знаем как Парашурама обошелся с падшими кшатриями.

Чтобы разобраться во всем этом, поймите другое. Послание Кришны слишком сильно. Планка слишком высока. Оно как меч. И вот эти кшатрии, вайшьи, шудры, они могут противостоять не потому, что они демоны до глубины души, а потому, что планка высока и им больно. Часть их материальной природы уже извращена от греховной деятельности, от греховного общения и т.д. И эта извращенная природа не может принять истину. Истина в этом случае выступает как меч и поражает извращеную природу. Это им больно.

Но, во первых, если вы уттама адхикари, то вы можете искупить эту природу, как это сделал Иисус. Это делается вот теми настоящими брахманами-вайшнавами, которые есть. Мы знаем, что Прабхупада мог менять сердца людей. Через искупление.

Во вторых, в приведенных шлоках из БГ вы видите, что исполняя долг, вы подаете людям пример чтобы и они исполняли долг. Им легче это делать, если и вы это делаете. Не так больно. Это как бы ваша помощь им. Когда вы вместе идете в гору, то это легче, чем по одному. Если человек один, он вообще может не понимать, зачем ему вгору. Он может решить что раз легче вниз, то и лучше вниз, к деградации.

В третьих, они и так страдают, а тут еще и преданные со своей высокой планкой, со своим мечом. И они начинают думать, что от преданных еще больше страдания, и что вокруг нет ничего кроме страдания и так катятся вниз еще сильнее. Поэтому в шлоке Бг 3.29 — мы читаем, что _"мудрец не должен беспокоить их"_. Это не означает, что нужно оставить их в покое. Это означает, что не нужно причинять дополнительные беспокойства со своей высокой планкой, т.к. в этом случае это насилие для них. Нужно найти тот уровень, который им не причиняет беспокойства, спуститься на него, и там предлагать служение как выход из того страдания, в котором они находятся. Служение приносит счастье, и они все его ищут.
И слова "предлагать служения" пожалуйста не поймите, что нужно говорить им "давай делай что-то". Давай это давай. То есть опять от них что-то брать, требовать. А у них ведь нет ничего. Поэтому преданный должен не требовать (слушать или делать), а должен ДАТЬ что-то. Вот этого они все ищут и без этого страдают. Дайте им МОТИВ ради чего это делать, подарите им Кришну на том уровне, на котором им не больно его принять. Подарите им смысл, отличный от насилия и вожделения. Они реально его не знают.

Пусть делают что делают на своем месте. _"Бг 3.26 — Чтобы не вносить смятение в умы невежд, привязанных к плодам своего труда, мудрец не должен побуждать их прекратить всякую деятельность. "_. И не должен говорить им делать что-то другое. Просто добавить Кришну, добавить смысл. Но только в той дозе, чтобы они смогли принять. В той дозе, в которой они его ищут. Тогда вся их деятельность начнет превращаться в дхарму, в варнашраму.
Надеюсь вы понимаете, что совсем не обязательно чтобы смысл назывался словами Кришна и Рама. К сожалению такие разумные преданные так часто этого не понимают. Смысл это смысл, к словам он не имеет никакого отношения. В нашем случае смысл это свет. Дайте им свет.

Вот Иисус говорил. _"свет пришел в мир; но люди более возлюбили тьму, нежели свет, потому что дела их были злы;
ибо всякий, делающий злое, ненавидит свет и не идет к свету, чтобы не обличились дела его, потому что они злы,
а поступающий по правде идет к свету, дабы явны были дела его, потому что они в Боге соделаны. "_

Это вот указана причина почему в кали-югу люди избегают дхармы. Потому дхарма это свет, и чтобы в этом свете не обличились дела их,
потому что они злы. Вот почему нет искренности. Потому что больно, когда обличаются дела твои.

Они сидят в погребе, а тут ослепительный свет. Это больно глазам. Нужно время и не такой ослепительный свет.
Понизьте планку, дайте маленький огонек. Крошечный. Кому побольше, кому поменьше, индивидуально.
Когда глаза привыкнут к этому, люди увидят что свет хорош, и очистят себя настолько, насколько им видно
при таком слабом свете. И всё, дальше, зная, что свет хорош, и они уже очистились чуть чуть этой дхармой, дальше они сами пойдут к свету,
_"поступающий по правде идет к свету, дабы явны были дела его, потому что они в Боге соделаны."_

То есть 3 метода. Искупайте, исполняйте сами долг, и давайте свет в тех дозах в которых могут принять. Вот и будет и варнашрама и что угодно.

Мечом в кали-югу много не исправишь, придется всех перебить. В свое время Калки сделает это. Но сейчас еще можно действовать не только мечом, но и пряником.

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> Вы думаете нам стоит опять начинать обсуждать эти вопросы?
> 
> Эти чувства начнут сами развиваться у преданного, когда он достигнет нужного уровня. А в книгах для преданных такого уровня они описаны в трудах Госвами, они сами достигли этого и делились между собой, а в книгах - с другими. Да, это уже будет не иммитация, а естественная склонность и поведение, а чтобы правильно они проявились нужно следовать по стопам тех, кто уже находится в этой расе.


Если есть взаимопонимание, то можно не обсуждать. Просто видно мы вас неправильно поняли. Причем не только я, но и Кастурка Д.Д., из вашего сообщения показалось что вы предлагаете иммитировать. Отсюда такой месадж.

----------


## Амира

> Это вот указана причина почему в кали-югу люди избегают дхармы. Потому дхарма это свет, и чтобы в этом свете не обличились дела их,
> потому что они злы. Вот почему нет искренности. Потому что больно, когда обличаются дела твои.
> 
> Они сидят в погребе, а тут ослепительный свет. Это больно глазам. Нужно время и не такой ослепительный свет.
> Понизьте планку, дайте маленький огонек. Крошечный. Кому побольше, кому поменьше, индивидуально.
> Когда глаза привыкнут к этому, люди увидят что свет хорош, и очистят себя настолько, насколько им видно
> при таком слабом свете. И всё, дальше, зная, что свет хорош, и они уже очистились чуть чуть этой дхармой, дальше они сами пойдут к свету,


Хочу сказать что в ваших словах много истины. Пусть моё сердце и не со всем согласно, и до сих пор считает, что преданное служение самый лучший путь с которого нужно начать. Но если со своей стороны вы видите это так, то я с вами соглашусь.

----------


## Амира

Евгений, перечитала ваше предпоследнее сообщение несколько раз, чтобы лучше понять ваше мнение и то что вы чувствуете. Спасибо вам!

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> преданное служение самый лучший путь с которого нужно начать. Но если со своей стороны вы видите это так, то я с вами соглашусь.


А это и есть преданное служение. И оно не только лучший путь, а единственный путь. Но как начать с преданного служения, если само преданное служение начинается с Кришны? Большой Кришна начинается с маленького Кришны, а маленький Кришна начинается с большой дхармы, а большая дхарма начинается с маленькой дхармы, а маленькая дхарма начинается с неосознанной дхармы, то есть с неосознанного служения, а неосознанное служение происходит от непротивления закону, то есть исполнение закона, даже неосознанное, лежит в основе всего.

Но чтобы не сопротивляться, а исполнить закон тому, кто постоянно его нарушает, нужно дать ему возможность такую, чтобы он исполнил, а не нарушил. И эту возможность преданные должны давать людям. Причем не требовать это от людей, а наоборот, возможность подгонять под людей. Потому что не всё в них может исполнить закон. Нужно найти то, что может, и дать этому возможность случиться.

Найти в человеке неискаженную, непрогнившую, а сухую природу, и кинуть именно туда искру возможности. Если преданный подходит к человеку, как огонь, и пытается его поджечь, то сырой, прогниший человек начинает дыметь, и дым этот ест глаза, и человек убегает. Вода, содержащаяся в его природе не поддерживает огонь служения, она поддерживает только гниение. Но в том месте, где сухо, там можно действовать огнем.

Бывает человек весь сырой, нет ни капли сухой неиспорченной природы, ничего не загорится. Но ведь никто не кидает сырые дрова в огонь, они будут дыметь. Вначале они должны высохнуть. Они могут высохнуть если огонь горит рядом. От него просто тепло, тогда нет дыма, а дрова постепенно сохнут, и в какой-то момент они будут готовы загореться чистым огнем. Тогда и начнется их преданное служение.

Можно просто общаться, не напрягая лекциями про преданное служение. Человеку и так тяжело. Если у вас есть огонь, он со временем высушит,
и человеку станет легче, и когда его природа станет сухой, то вот тогда он не будет воспринимать огонь преданного служения как что-то враждебное, поскольку теперь его сухая природа будет желать гореть, а раньше его мокрая природа желала гнить, и он искал не огня, а воды.

Преданное служение начинается с Кришны, преданный дарит всем огонь Кришны, но делает это так, чтобы не было дыма.

То есть прежде чем природа человека вспыхнет огнем преданного служения, эта природа должна измениться, просохнуть. А сохнет всё только всегда от какого-то огня. 

Преданные как лесорубы в лесу - используют сухостой для костра. Сухостой - это то, что отреклось, но осталось стоять под солнцем. Живые деревья (в майе, в развитии) не трогают, т.к. чем дольше живет дерево, тем больше в нем древесины для горения и пользы для леса. А те деревья, что падшие, не важно по какой причине, какие-то обстоятельства, бедствия, стихии, от падения на землю и от лежания в этом падшем состоянии, от земли мокрые, сырые, они годятся только если их высушить, тогда преданные раскладывают рядом с костром для просушки (общество преданных). Нельзя оставлять на земле - сгниют, но и в костер еще рано. А те, что совсем прогнили, то в этой жизни они даже после просушки в костер не годятся. Не будет ни тепла, ни огня. Пусть уж будут пищей для земли, тогда на ней вырастут бОльшие деревья, и так ничего не пропадает зря. Если лес слишком загущается и мельчает, то могут срубать и живые взрослые деревья на благо леса и его жителей. Их тоже нужно будет высушить, но не от падшести, а от майи. Так, Господь посылает лесорубов со спичками святого имени и топорами отречения в лес, и благодаря им, всё, что выросло от огня солнца, сгорает в огне преданного служения (но не сразу, как пожар, вместе с молодняком, а постепенно, в свое время, достигнув предварительно наибольшего развития, и тем самым принеся наибольшее благо как жителям леса, так и горения огню). Рожденное от огня возвращается в огонь. Падшие души, искры из огня духовного мира, ставшие земными существами, вновь становятся огнем. 

Куда-то в лес занесло  :smilies: , на этой позитивной ноте...

Удачи!

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

_Деятельность в соответствии с варной
Пурначандра Госвами,
 варнашрама (фрагмент):_

 Принятие своей варны – это часто важный шаг в духовной жизни для садхак, особенно для грихастхи, который должен зарабатывать на жизнь.
Любому человеку понимание своей варны принесет только пользу..
 Полезно знать свой размер обуви, полезно знать и свою варну, вне зависимости от того, известна ли она другим. Если человек не знает своего размера, ему приходится тратить лишнее время в поисках удобных ботинок. Или, походив в новых ботинках, он видит, что они слишком велики ему или, наоборот, жмут. Однако никто не говорит при встрече: «Рад тебя видеть. Кстати, какой размер обуви ты носишь?» Никто не обращает на это внимание, так как это мелочь. Это никак не влияет на отношения. Тем не менее, это важная и полезная информация.

То же относится и к знанию своей варны. Это ваше личное дело, и польза от этого вам, а не другим. В первую очередь вы вайшнав. Ваша варна имеет второстепенное значение или даже третьестепенное значение. И никому другому не должно быть дела до вашей варны. Нет никакой необходимости ставить на человека клеймо.

_Вайшнавы шудра-варны_

Теперь, когда вы чувствуете себя более уверенно, можно попробовать определить свою варну. В Индии этим всегда занимались родители, гуру, старейшины села и брахманы. И в любом обществе подавляющее большинство принадлежит к категории шудр. Поэтому, прежде чем начинать, нужно быть готовым согласиться с тем, что мы можем оказаться шудрой.

Я надеюсь, что это не шокирует вас. Для эго это может быть немного неприятно, но на самом деле быть шудрой не так уж и плохо. Если это ваше положение, то вы в прекрасной компании. Известно, что многие вайшнавы маха-бхагаваты принимали это социальное положение. Шрила Рамананда Рай родился в касте шудр, так же как и Шрила Нароттама даса Тхакур и Шрила Харидас Тхакур. По существу, Харидаса Тхакур происходил из мусульман, что считалось даже ниже положения шудры. В линии Мадхвы есть знаменитый Шри Канака, который принадлежал к сословию шудр и которому поныне стоит помятник возле храма Кришны в Удупи. Рамануджа-сампрадайя гордится Шри Канчипурной, из той же категории шудр, у которого Шри Рамануджа хотел получить дикша-мантры. Список можно продолжать и продолжать.

Хотя традиционно члены шудра-варны не учились под руководством гуру, не принимали упанаяну (мантры гаятри), не изучали санскрит и не поклонялись Божеству, вайшнавы, согласно системе Панчаратрики могут заниматься данной деятельностью, и это ничуть не помешает им на пути к чистой любви к Богу, шуддха-бхакти. Чтобы доказать это, все упомянутые вайшнавы маха-бхагаваты играли свою роль в шудра-варне, по крайней мере, в какой-то степени.

Примите также во внимание, что те, кто относится к шудра-варне часто смиренно служат другим при помощи своего ремесла. Им нет необходимости иметь дело с множеством людей или оказывать на других давление, как это приходиться делать вайшьям. Им нет нужды прибегать к дипломатии или ввязываться в сложные политические отношения, как кшатриям. Им не нужно напрягать мозги, чтобы учиться, как брахманам. Шудра-варна прекрасно подходит для спокойной жизни в преданном служении.

Преданные шудра-варны (Выражение шудра-вайшнав считается оскорбительным, и потому я использую выражение «вайшнава шудра-варны». Это указыввет на то, что варна является чем-то отличным от вайшнава. Так же можно сказать «вайшнав с сорок третьим размером обуви» вместо «вайшнав сорок третьего размера».) могут просто, не напрягаясь, заниматься своим простым ремеслом, слушать о Кришне и воспевать Его имена и славу. Некоторые могут даже прославиться своим искусством, как Микеланджело. Так что не будем пилить под собой сук, так очерняя шудр, что никто уже не захочет принять эту роль.
_Источник:_  http://harmonist.today/blog/deatelno...stvii-s-varnoj

----------


## Амира

"Привязанность может быть либо к Господу, либо к чему-то мирскому, единственная разница состоит в их обладателе. Когда привязанность направлена на Вайкунтху, тогда нет привязанности к материальному миру; человек принимает только то, что требуется для поддержания жизни. Даже материальные объекты и предметы, используемые для поддержания жизни, становятся трансцендентными. Поэтому все привязанности одухотворяются. Как только возникает недостаток раги, асакти (духовная привязанность) уменьшается. Если человек использует материальные объекты, движимый эгоистичными мотивами, в нем развивается безверие. Поэтому преданные не должны действовать греховно. Если они делают что-то не чистое, нет необходимости в искуплении. Суть в том, что грех совершается через действия или желания. Греховная деятельность называется грехом, а греховные желания — семенами греха. Греховная деятельность не греховна как таковая, поскольку согласно желанию человека она иногда греховна, а иногда нет.

Если мы попытаемся обнаружить коренную причину греховных желаний, или семя греха, то выясним, что отождествление себя с телом как со своей истинной сущностью является коренной причиной греховных желаний чистого живого существа. Поэтому грех и благочестие возникают из ложного отождествления себя с телом как со своей истинной сутью. Следовательно, грех и благочестие относительны и не вечны. Деятельность и желания, которые помогают душе достичь ее изначального положения, называются благочестием. Противоположностью благочестию является грех. Преданное служение Кришне есть изначальное состояние души. Когда человек культивирует это служение, невежество, которое является коренной причиной греха и благочестия, постепенно выжигается и уничтожается. Несмотря на то что желание совершать греховную деятельность может внезапно появиться, как поджаренная рыба каи, процесс преданного служения быстро уничтожит его. Попытки искупления ввиду этого бесполезны. Существуют три вида искупления — искупление через карму, искупление через гьяну и искупление через бхакти. Памятование о Кришне — это искупление через бхакти. Поэтому преданное служение — это искупление посредством бхакти. Для преданных нет никакой необходимости прибегать к методам искупления.

 Искупление через гьяну — это раскаяние. С помощью гъяны разрушаются грехи и семя греха, или желание, однако невежество невозможно устранить без помощи бхакти. Благодаря искуплению посредством кармы, такого как чандраяна (вид покаяния), грех прекращается, но семя греховных желаний и невежество, коренная причина греха и желания грешить, остаются. Человек должен понять эту науку искупления, тщательно рассмотрев ее. Осознание своего изначального положения и уничтожение всех грехов с прошлых жизней, в форме проявленных и непрояв- ленных грехов, — не главные плоды бхакти и поэтому легко достижимы для преданных. Что касается гъяни, то они уничтожают свои непроявленные грехи косвенным методом покаяния и пожинают плоды своих проявленных грехов в нынешней жизни. А что касается карми, их грехи будут уничтожены наслаждением плодами, в форме наказания. Поэтому в науке искупления чрезвычайно важно рассматривать квалификацию человека.


От жизни животного к человеческой и от регулирующих принципов к привязанности есть множество уровней квалификации. Исполнение человеком своих обязанностей согласно своей квалификации называется благочестием, а уклонение от этих обязанностей именуется неправедностью. Если мы рассмотрим всю деятельность согласно этому принципу, тогда есть ли необходимость отдельно подсчитывать благочестие и неправедность? Согласно квалификации человека: для одного это может быть добродетель, а для другого — грех. Что для одного человека грех, для другого — добродетель. Когда шакал и собака что-то воруют, а козел вступает в недозволенную половую связь, можно ли это считать грехом? Несомненно, такая деятельность для человека считается греховной. Тот, кто сильно привязан к материальным объектам и не может жить без общения с женщиной, должен жениться, и так он поступит благочестиво. Но для того, чья привязанность к материальным объектам полностью и непосредственно направлена на Верховного Господа, любовные взаимоотношения в браке непозволительны; ибо благодаря великой удаче он возродил любовь к Кришне.

Если эту любовь к Господу направить на материальные объекты, это, несомненно, приведет к деградации. С другой стороны, люди, находящиеся на уровне животных, нуждающиеся в общении более чем с одной женщиной, должны делать это в браке, чтобы оставаться благочестивыми. От процесса поклонения Господу до привязанности к настроению Враджа существуют различные качества, такие как невежество, страсть, добродетель и трансцендентность (чистая благость). Согласно природе практикующего благодаря продвижению в знании и вовлечению в настроение Вайкунтхи становятся видимы бесчисленные качества. Согласно этим качествам проявляются различные формы кармы и гъяны.

Мы не хотим увеличивать объем этой книги, приводя примеры, поскольку вдумчивые и разумные люди могут понять это сами. Вся двойственность, подобно греху и добродетели, религии и безбожию, правильным и неправильным действиям, райским и адским мирам, знанию и невежеству — является предметом обсуждения для тех, кто исказил привязанность. В действительности они ни благочестивы, ни греховны. Мы просто объясняем их как благочестивых или неблагочестивых для примера. Если мы самостоятельно проанализируем, то сможем понять, что искажение привязанности души является пороком, а сохранение своего изначального конституционального состояния привязанности души является добродетелью. Люди, подобные лебедям, делают различие между деятельностью, которая взращивает добродетель, и деятельностью, которая порождает неправедность. Они не становятся приверженцами сухого философствования или фанатичных предвзятых споров.


Ученые преданные Господа Хари знают в совершенстве, что деятельность, которая удовлетворяет Его, называется кармой, а то, что привлекает ум человека к Кришне, именуется знанием. Помня об этом, они занимаются только той деятельностью и развивают только то знание, которые питают их духовную жизнь. Они понимают, что вся другая деятельность и знание бесполезны.

Преданные Кришны, пребывающие в настроении Враджа, независимо оттого, изменяется ли их ум и тело в процесс пробуждения привязанности или развития знания, приходят к естественному заключению, что душа по своей природе чиста и лишена материальных качеств. То, что мы называем умом, не имеет независимого существования, поскольку он является лишь следствием контакта обусловленной души с материей ради увеличения материального знания. Изначальные склонности души проявлены в относительном мире через склонности ума. В царстве Вайкунтхи душа действует согласно своим изначальным склонностям, без влияния материального ума. Когда душа вступает в контакт с материей, ее чистое знание покрывается и искажается и она принимает искаженное знание за истинное. Это знание, происходящее от взаимодействия ума с материей, называется материальным знанием. Наше нынешнее тело материально и связывает душу до тех пор, пока она обусловлена. Только Верховный Господь знает, как чистая душа связана и взаимодействует с ее тонкими и грубыми телами; обусловленная душа не знает этого. В ходе преданного служения преданный должен принимать все то, что требуется для поддержания тела и души вместе, до тех пор пока Господь Кришна желает этого. По природе своей душа духовна. Она — вечная служанка Господа, поэтому ее единственная обязанность — любить Его. В момент оставления тела душа по милости Господа отправляется туда, куда устремлены ее помыслы. Поэтому тот, кто желает себе блага, должен принять процесс преданного служения. Когда преданный, следующий процессу преданного служения, получает милость Господа, его связь с материальным миром легко обрывается. Но этого невозможно добиться собственными усилиями — ни во время оставления тела, ни посредством отречения, ни противостоянием Господу. Эта высшая истина осознаётся через самадхи. Человеческая жизнь основана на карме и гъяне, но когда человек принимает прибежище в бхакти, в нем пробуждается преданность Кришне.

Когда любовь живого существа к Кришне увеличивается, то волны этой любви проникают в его тонкое ментальное тело и создают различные смешанные эмоции. В это время пробуждаются способности мышления, памятования, созерцания, сосредоточения и аналитики — как очистить себя, — всё это помогает человеку совершать поклонение в уме. Не следует отказываться от процесса поклонения в уме из-за смешанных эмоций, эти смешанные эмоции естественно остаются до тех пор, пока не разрушится тонкое тело. Умственная деятельность, которая возможна при контакте с материей, представляет идею мирского идолопоклонства, но эмоции, которые проявляются и постепенно проникают в ум и тело благодаря усилиям души в самадхи, являются духовно отраженными истинами.

Таким образом, для обусловленных душ любовный обмен принимает форму деятельности ума. Эта ментальная деятельность, которая является отражением духовных взаимоотношений, нарастает и дальше распространяется по всему телу. Эта ментальная деятельность, проявляя себя на кончике языка, прославляет духовно отраженные имена и качества Господа. Затем, дальше проявляясь в ушах, она слушает имена и качества Господа. Являясь в глазах, она смотрит на духовно отраженную сад-чит-ананду божества Господа в материальном мире. Телесные изменения, шуддха-саттвика-бхавы, нарастают в теле и проявляются в форме поднявшихся волосков, слез, испарины, трепета, танца, поклонов, обморока, объятия с любовью и путешествия по святым местам. Врожденные, присущие душе эмоции могли бы продолжать оставаться активными, но в материальном мире милость Господа является главной силой для пробуждения духовных эмоций и утверждения человека в его изначальном положении. Все духовные эмоции смешаны с материальными эмоциями, для того чтобы отказаться от параг- гати и практиковать пратъяг-гати. Когда душа восседает на колеснице ума и гонится за чувственными объектами через врата чувств, это называется параг-гати. Когда этот поток снова течет к самой душе, это называется пратъяг-гати. Пратъяг-дхарма желания наслаждаться вкусной пищей — является вкушение маха- прасада. Пратъяг-дхарма зрения — созерцать святые места и прекрасный облик Господа. Пратъяг-дхарма слуха — слушать об играх Господа Хари и песни преданности. Пратъяг-дхарма обоняния проиллюстрирована четырьмя Кумарами, когда они вдыхали аромат туласи и сандаловой пасты, предложенных стопам Господа. Пратъяг-дхарма общения с противоположным полом через брак со склонностью к вайшнавской семье продемонстрировано Ману, Джанакой, Джаядевой и Пипаджи. Пратъяг- дхарма праздников — это созерцать праздничные театральные сцены игр Господа Хари. Эти человеческие качества, наполненные эмоциями пратъяг-дхармы, можно наблюдать в жизни людей, которые чисты как лебеди.


Означает ли это, что вышеупомянутые люди занимаются только духовной деятельностью и пренебрегают материальной? Нет. Они поклоняются Кришне, желая доставить Ему удовольствие, и также заботятся о физическом теле. В жизни этих людей можно также видеть, как они едят, спят, удовлетворяют необходимые потребности тела, делают зарядку, работают на производстве, гуляют на свежем воздухе, читают в транспорте, заботятся о здоровье, радеют об обществе и путешествуют.

Несмотря на то что качества чистых вайшнавов удивительны, иногда они не занимаются вышеупомянутой деятельностью из-за того, что погружены в сильные чувства любви. Чистые вайшнавы, которые очень дороги всем, иногда живут в уединенных местах и в глубоком сосредоточении в своем сердце поклоняются Господу".

Бхактивинода Тхакур «Шри Кришна-самхита», гл.10.

----------


## Амира

“Святой бабаджи ответил: «Мышление — это деятельность ума.  Пока  ум  осквернен  и  привязан  к  материальным предметам,  его  деятельность  —  размышления,  медитация  и тому  подобное  —  не  может  быть  духовной.  Если  у  человека появляются  качества вайшнава,  то  ум  тоже  постепенно одухотворяется.  Деятельность  ума  —  размышления  и медитация  —  неизбежно  становится  духовной.  Когда возвышенные вайшнавы,  черпающие  радость  в  преданном служении,  воспевают  святые  имена  Господа  Хари, материальная скверна не может их коснуться. Они уже живут духовной  жизнью.  Пребывая  в  духовном  мире,  они медитируют на повседневные развлечения Господа Кришны и без  труда  постигают  всю  сладость  личного  служения Господу».

Выслушав  эти  слова,  Лахири  Махашая  попросил: «Пожалуйста, будь милосерден, даруй мне истинное духовное понимание».

Праведный бабаджи  ответил:  «Когда  ты  отвергнешь  все материальные  домыслы  и  сомнения  и  день  за  днем  будешь воспевать  святые  имена,  тогда,  спустя  некоторое  время,  в твоем  сердце  родится  истинное  духовное  понимание.  Пока  в твоем уме будут преобладать материальные аргументы, он не освободится  из  оков  материальных  представлений.  Оковы материи  ослабнут  лишь  тогда,  когда  ты  ощутишь  нектарный вкус святого имени. Тогда духовный мир, во всей своей красе, проявится в твоем сердце».

Лахири  Махашая  промолвил:  «Пожалуйста,  расскажи  мне об этом подробнее. Это мое единственное желание».

Вайшнава дас Бабаджи сказал: «Это непостижимо для ума. Понимание  подобных  сокровенных  истин  приходит  лишь  с постижением  блаженства  духовной  жизни.  Отбрось  все  свои сомнения и в течение нескольких дней повторяй святые имена Господа Хари. Вскоре все твои терзания уйдут и все вопросы разрешатся сами собой».

Лахири Махашая сказал: «Я знаю, что, обладая незыблемой верой  в  Господа  Кришну  и  вкушая  нектар  Его  святых  имен, можно  достичь  конечной  цели  материального  существования. Я  наконец-то  понял,  каковы  взаимоотношения  Господа  и индивидуальной души. Теперь я постараюсь найти утешение в святых именах Господа».

Достойный бабаджи  заметил:  «Это  разумнее  всего. Осознай свои взаимоотношения с Господом, и ты обязательно узришь духовную истину»”. 

Бхактивинода Тхакур «Джайва-дхарма», гл. 4

----------


## Ivan B1agoy

_Ману самхита_, Глава 5 текст 140 ( ред. Академия Наук СССР Институт Востоковедения ( далее "АНИВ"))

 - *Шудры, живущие праведно,  должны ежемесячно брить [головы]; порядок [их] очищения подобен тому, как у вайшиев, пища — остаток [пищи] дваждырожденных.*

----------


## Ivan B1agoy

_Ману самхита,_ Глава 8 тексты  62 и 67 (ред."АНИВ")

62.* В судебных делах должны допускаться свидетели, достойные доверия, из всех варн, знающие всю дхарму, чуждые жадности, но обладающих противоположными качествами надо избегать.*

67. *Пусть дают свидетельские показания относительно женщин — женщины, относительно дваждырожденных — такие же дваждырожденные, честные шудры — относительно шудр, относительно низкорожденных — низкорожденные.*

----------


## Ivan B1agoy

_Ману самхита_, Глава 8 текст 87 (ред."АНИВ")

 - *Брахмана следует спрашивать: "Скажи!"; кшатрия — "Скажи правду"; вайщия — [объявляя ему, что лжесвидетельство столь же преступно, как кража] коров, зерна и золота; щудру — [угрожая ему] наказанием, как за всякое преступление, лишающее касты*

----------


## Ivan B1agoy

_Ману самхита_, Глава 8 текст 267 (ред."АНИВ")

-*Кшатрий, обругав брахмана, подлежит штрафу в сотню [пан]; вайщий — в две с половиной [сотни пан], но щудра подлежит телесному наказанию*

----------


## Ivan B1agoy

_Ману самхита,_ Глава 8 текст 374 (ред."АНИВ")

-*Шудра, сожительствующий с [женщиной] дваждырожденных варн, — охраняемою * или неохраняемою, — лишается: если с неохраняемою — детородного члена и всего имущества, если с охраняемою — всего, [даже жизни].*

----------


## Ivan B1agoy

_Ману Самхита_, Глава 8 текст 414 (ред."АНИВ")

-*Щудра, даже отпущенный хозяином, не освобождается от обязанности услужения; ведь оно врождено для него, поэтому кто может освободить его от этого?*

----------


## Ivan B1agoy

_Ману Самхита,_ Глава 8 текст 98 (ред."АНИВ")

-* Даже шудре, выдающему дочь [замуж], не следует получать вознаграждение, ибо получающий вознаграждение совершает продажу дочери*

----------


## Ivan B1agoy

_Ману Самхита_, Глава 8 текст 157 (ред."АНИВ")

-*Для шудры полагается жена той же варны, не другой; рожденным от нее полагается получать равные части даже если бы было сто сыновей*.

----------


## Ivan B1agoy

_Ману Самхита_, Глава 9 текст 229 (ред."АНИВ")

- *Кшатрий, вайщий и щудра, не могущие уплатить штраф, освобождаются от долга работой; брахману полагается отдавать {долг] постепенно*.

----------


## Ivan B1agoy

_Ману Самхита_, Глава 9 текст 334-335 (ред."АНИВ")

334. *Для щудры же высшая дхарма, ведущая к блаженству, — обслуживание прославленных брахманов-домохозяев, изучивших Веду*.

335. *Шудра чистый, послушный высшим, мягкий в речи, свободный от гордости, всегда прибегающий к покровительству брахмана, получает [в новой жизни] высшее рождение* .

----------


## Ivan B1agoy

_Ману Самхита_, Глава 10 текст 4-1(ред."АНИВ")

4.* Брахманы, кшатрии и вайщий — три варны дваждырожденных, четвертая же — щудры — рожденные один раз, пятой же нет.
*
1.* Три варны дваждырожденных, придерживающиеся своих обязанностей (svakarmastha), пусть изучают [Веду], но из них только брахман может обучать [Веде], а не [члены] других двух [варн]: таково решение.*

----------


## Ivan B1agoy

_Ману Самхита,_ Глава 10 текст 99 и 97 (ред."АНИВ")

 99. *Щудра, не могущий исполнять услужение (^u^rusa) дваждырожденному, которому угрожает гибель сыновей и жены, может жить занятиями ремесленников (karukarman)*

 97. *Лучше своя дхарма, плохо исполненная, чем хорошо исполненная чужая, так как живущий [исполнением] чужой дхармы немедленно становится изгоем.*

----------


## Ivan B1agoy

_Ману Самхита,_ Глава 10 текст 121 (ред."АНИВ")

- *Но Шудра, [который не может содержать себя обслуживанием брахмана], желающий снискать средства существования, может служить кшатрию, или же щудра, заботящийся о поддержании жизни, — [может содержать себя], служа богатому вайщию*.

----------


## Ivan B1agoy

_Ману Самхита,_ Глава 10 текст 122-130 (ред."АНИВ")

122. *Но брахманов ему следует обслуживать и ради неба и ради двойной цели *, ибо для него, постоянно преданного брахману, та цель достижима.*

123. *Обслуживание брахманов восхваляется как лучшее дело для щудры: поэтому, чтобы он ни делал другое, все для него бесплодно.
*

124. *Ими должно быть ему определено из своего хозяйства (kutumba) содержание как полагается, приняв во внимание его способности, прилежание и число тех, кого он обязан содержать (bhi-tya).*

125. *Ему можно давать остатки пищи, старые одежды, отбросы зерна и старую домашнюю утварь.*

126. *Для щудры нет преступления, в результате которого он делается изгоем *, он не заслуживает посвящения, у него нет ни прав [исполнять] дхармы [дваждырожденных], ни препятствий к этому **.

127. *Но [щудры], желающие исполнять дхарму, знающие дхарму, следуя образу жизни благочестивых — без произнесения мантр, — не совершают греха, [а] заслуживают похвалы.*

128. *Чем более щудра, свободный от зависти, следует образу жизни добродетельных, тем более он, свободный от порицания, преуспевает в этом и в ином мире.*

129. *Щудра не должен накапливать богатств (dhana), даже имея возможность (сделать это], так как щудра. приобретая богатство, притесняет (badhate) брахманов *.*

130. *Эти дхармы четырех варн в бедственных обстоятель ствах объявлены: правильно исполняющие их достигают вые шего блаженства.*

----------


## Ivan B1agoy

Шудра и дваждырожденые.

Кто такие дваждырождённые? Что значит получить рождение от Веды? 
Как эти вещи взаимосвязаны?

----------


## Александр "NИ"

(из личной переписки)

1*16 кругов маха-мантры в день - и желания "растворяются"  :smilies: *
Если Вам это реально помогает, то, почему бы и нет... 
2*Другое дело, что для женщины нужно быть замужем. В конце концов, это дхарма.*
Дхарма… Карма… Карна… Судьба… Доля… 
Уже неоднократно замечал такой вот «закон»… Пара примеров.
Едучи на автомобиле по узкой дороге, и где интенсивность движения достаточно мала, очень часто, при объезде препятствия на такой дороге, скажем ухаба, ямы (что «нормально» - у нас…), обязательно !!, откуда не возьмись !!, появляется встречный транспорт. В результате, нужно почти полностью останавливаться… Или медленно въезжать в яму-ухаб, чтобы разминуться. После этого «события» - нет никого!!, ни сзади, ни впереди. Т.е., «ценность этого закона», в том, чтобы… помешать!!... именно в эту минуту и в этом месте. Чтоб спокойно небыло… 
Ещё один такой же пример.
Ночью частенько иду с работы (да – именно с – работы, по окончанию своего «рабочего дня») пешком. Транспорта на дороге, почти в два часа ночи, не так уж и много… Хотя куда народ шастает  (на автомобилях…) по ночам?!, для меня …«загадка». На пути, есть лишь один перекрёсток (где не работает светофор, ночью уже), где мне нужно перейти дорогу. И так же – неоднократно!!, тот же «закон»!  Поворачивает какой-то автомобиль на этом перекрёстке (НОЧЬЮ!..., когда интенсивность движения очень низкая) – именно тогда!!, когда я перехожу его. Ни до этого, ни после… - ни одного авто!!!, на «ближайшем горизонте»; а вот – именно в эту минуту и в этом месте!!... 
______________________

Так вот к чему это я? А вот… о – КАРМЕ… И… - Энергетике… 
________________________

Битва на Курукшетре… битва длилась 18 дней, а количество погибших составило около 640 миллионов человек. 
…Великая отечественная (1941-45), в сравнении – «детский лепет на лужайке»… 
Когда это было? Около 5000 лет назад. По меркам «космических часов», чуть ли не вчера. 
К чему это? Как минимум к тому, что – роды… родовые линии многих людей, вполне могут «тянуться» с этих времён… и от той битвы. И, хотя бы за это – «получать» соответствующую «личную» Карму… - которую, как известно никто не отменял и которую – отработать то!! – надо!.. 
Не буду из «далёких времён»… Ближайшее, на «наших территориях»… 1905 год… Далее - первая мировая… - 1914-18. 1917 революция, социалистическая… Более-менее всё «утряслось» лишь к середине 1930 годов. Ненадолго… Вторая мировая. И лишь к «Хрущёвской оттепели», более-менее люди наши «начали жить»… Опять ненадолго. Грубо говоря – от 1960-х по смерть Л. Брежнева в 1982 г. …Горбачёв – «перестройка»… 1991 – всё рухнуло. 1990-е – новая волна… бандитизма, хаоса, беспорядка, беззакония… 
И вот, если взять этих… чуть более 100-та ближайших лет тому назад, и всё – то – что творилось за это столетие с небольшим!.. Сколько искалеченных судеб-родов!, сколько погибших!, исковерканных!, замученных!!... – Так КАКАЯ ТУТ МОЖЕТ «ВИТАТЬ» ЭНЕРГЕТИКА и КАРМА?!?! Десяток лет не могут прожить в покое и согласии. Даже – десяток лет!.. 

Так вот… в такой вот «атмосфере»… можем ли мы… хотя бы мечтать о чём-то Правильном, Хорошем?!... О – Дхарме, как Вы написали. Похоже, в «наших краях»… «рождаются» (реинкарнируют сюда)… одни из особо тяжких «преступников»!!! И… «дхарма» здесь… - отрабатывать свою негативную КАРМУ!  И, касается это, в «наших краях» - подавляющего большинства «родившихся… и рождённых здесь»!.. 
…Души, с относительно «хорошей кармой», живут… например, в тех же США… Великобритании… И других развитых и успешных странах мира. Но – не здесь!.. 
Поэтому, да, конечно… - «повторяйте» маха-мантру…, может быть, это чем-то и… «поможет»…

----------


## Ivan B1agoy

Я бы задал автору переписки два вопроса: 1. Что есть карма? и 2. что значит её отработать? И может быть открыл бы новую ( точнее еще одну ) тему форума по главе 4 текстам с 14 по 20 Бхагавад Гиты о действии и запрещённой деятельности.

----------


## Александр "NИ"

> Я бы задал автору переписки два вопроса: 1. Что есть карма? и 2. что значит её отработать? И может быть открыл бы новую ( точнее еще одну ) тему форума по главе 4 текстам с 14 по 20 Бхагавад Гиты о действии и запрещённой деятельности.


Вряд ли шудре-автору позволительно знать ответы на такие вопросы. А вот вопрос на который действительно хотелось бы узнать ответ - в чём вообще смысл КАРМЫ? Теоретически, для... гипотетически лучшей жизни души в неком будущем. И если для "успешных людей" их карма даёться для успеха, то для "плохих" душ, похоже, вообще, как сама возможность её отработать.

----------


## Гаятри деви даси

> А вот вопрос на который действительно хотелось бы узнать ответ - в чём вообще смысл КАРМЫ?


Вероятно для того чтобы человек собрал урожай с того, что он сеял по жизни. То есть понял бы соотношение своей деятельности в мире и последствий, которые лично к нему пришли согласно сделанного. 
Ну и вероятно сделал бы выводы как надо поступать, а как поступать - себе выйдет дороже. То есть принял бы, что у этого мира есть свои определенные законы, а отсюда принял бы идею Законодателя. Возможно...

----------


## Александр "NИ"

> Вероятно для того чтобы человек собрал урожай с того, что он сеял по жизни. То есть понял бы соотношение своей деятельности в мире и последствий, которые лично к нему пришли согласно сделанного. 
> Ну и вероятно сделал бы выводы как надо поступать, а как поступать - себе выйдет дороже. То есть принял бы, что у этого мира есть свои определенные законы, а отсюда принял бы идею Законодателя. Возможно...


Я "не знаю чужих карм"... Зато, частично - знаю свою... У меня не реализовалась внутренняя жизнь души по трём важным "аспектам". Дом. Любовь. Работа. И из-за невозможности это реализовать, всю жизнь живу в "тяжких" внутренних энергиях. А вот за что мне так? Я не понимаю. За что или для чего? Неужели в каких-то прошлых жизнях, я, не давал такой реализации другим? Но это лишь "умственная конструкция". Реальных знаний причин, у меня нет.

----------


## Гаятри деви даси

Я конечно не большой специалист в кармических задачах, однако как мне кажется настоящая жизнь души никак не связана и не зависит ни от дома ни от работы. Любовь конечно имеет отношение к жизни души, но любовь адресная - любовь к Богу. Возможно именно её Вы и имели в виду.
Однако скажу Вам по секрету - очень часто к поискам именно высшего и абсолютного смысла приводит именно неудовлетворенность в частном: "О лучший среди Бхарат, четыре категории благочестивых людей встают на путь преданного служения: те, кто попал в беду, нуждающиеся в деньгах, любознательные и, наконец, те, кто стремится познать Абсолютную Истину"

----------


## Александр "NИ"

> Я бы задал автору переписки два вопроса: 1. Что есть карма? и 2. что значит её отработать?


 Ну, например. 
Глаза, подобны кинокамерам. Уши, подобны микрофонам. И если глаза, можно закрыть... То "микрофоны выключить" самостоятельно нельзя, вплоть до наступление сна. 
Так вот. В этом "кино жизни" - приходится смотреть - ВСЕ! - серии этого кино. Все без исключения. И "вырезать" не интересные серии с этого кино - не возможно. 
Долгие годы, работаю на работе, которую мягко говоря ненавижу. Сейчас уже полегче... психологически... Но... И - изменить это "кино" не в силах. Каждая такая серия, по 10-ть часов в сутках, на протяжении десятков лет. Эта... - нудота. Так - не есть ли это ОТРАБОТКА кармы? И... по меньшей мере, "этого кино", этих серий по 10-ть часов каждая, ещё у меня, примерно 30000 часов, в режиме онлайн трафика, где нельзя пропустить ни одну такую серию; если смерть не наступит раньше. Это - отработка кармы?

----------


## Гаятри деви даси

Термин "карма" имеет значение и как "деятельность" и как "последствия деятельности". Что вообщем-то взаимосвязано.
То, что мы имеем сейчас - это в любом случае отработка нашей предыдущей деятельности.
Бхагавад Гита собственно начинается с того, что Кришна разъясняет что мы, как душа, можем и даже должны осознанно управлять и своими чувствами, умом и разумом.
А отсюда - осознанное управление собственной жизнью.
И Вы наверняка можете и даже наверное где-то должны также осознанно управлять своей жизнью. Человек - единственное существо, которое имеет полную свободу выбирать как поступать в любых обстоятельствах.

----------


## Александр "NИ"

> Термин "карма" имеет значение и как "деятельность" и как "последствия деятельности". Что вообщем-то взаимосвязано.
> То, что мы имеем сейчас - это в любом случае отработка нашей предыдущей деятельности.
> Бхагавад Гита собственно начинается с того, что Кришна разъясняет что мы, как душа, можем и даже должны осознанно управлять и своими чувствами, умом и разумом.
> А отсюда - осознанное управление собственной жизнью.
> И Вы наверняка можете и даже наверное где-то должны также осознанно управлять своей жизнью. Человек - единственное существо, которое имеет полную свободу выбирать как поступать в любых обстоятельствах.


Да... Спасибо. Читал Бхагават-Гиту (и не только, ещё в молодости...). С нескрываемым интересом и удовольствием смотрел фильмы-сериалы Махабхарата. Бог Махадев. Будда. Сита и Рам. На протежении более полугода, постоянно смотрел-слушал ведические лекции Тугутова, Хакимова, Торсунова, Тушкина... Посещал один из храмов Кришны (у нас тут "местный" в Киеве), несколько раз... Более полугода постоянно каждый день повторял несчётное количество раз в - уме - маха-мантру... Но всё-таки - всё это... почему-то не отмелило, как бы "моего стандартного" воприятия себя и мира... Хотя... "истину", так сказать, ищу... всю эту свою сознательную жизнь (эту реинкарнацию): - в себе, в книгах... всюду где могу. И... даже уже порядком запутался во всём этом. Запутался и... УСТАЛ. Да и тело... уже стареет...

----------


## Гаятри деви даси

> Да... Спасибо. Читал Бхагават-Гиту (и не только, ещё в молодости...). С нескрываемым интересом и удовольствием смотрел фильмы-сериалы Махабхарата. Бог Махадев. Будда. Сита и Рам. На протежении более полугода, постоянно смотрел-слушал ведические лекции Тугутова, Хакимова, Торсунова, Тушкина... Посещал один из храмов Кришны (у нас тут "местный" в Киеве), несколько раз... Более полугода постоянно каждый день повторял несчётное количество раз в - уме - маха-мантру... Но всё-таки - всё это... почему-то не отмелило, *как бы "моего стандартного" воприятия себя и мира...* Хотя... "истину", так сказать, ищу... всю эту свою сознательную жизнь (эту реинкарнацию): - в себе, в книгах... всюду где могу. И... даже уже порядком запутался во всём этом. Запутался и... УСТАЛ. Да и тело... уже стареет...



Интересно, а "стандартное" восприятие - оно какое?
И почем его надо отменять?

----------


## Александр "NИ"

> Интересно, а "стандартное" восприятие - оно какое?
> И почем его надо отменять?


Знаете, ответить на этот вопрос "образно" в двух словах... вряд ли смогу. 
...Но вот когда впервые услышал слово - *ДЖЙОТИШЬ* (ведическая астрология), стало "занятно"... - почему эти ЗНАНИЯ не учитываются вовсе ?!... как при обычном "направлении" жизни конкретного человека, так и в области ДУХОВНОЙ.
Хотя... "в нашей культуре"... с этим... всё понятно. 
Да и ещё занятный вопрос: - Есть ли у "нас" - *парампара* (ученическая преемственность)? Ведь - духовные знания... - это целый пласт НАУК!!!, притом - в комплексе. Где - дйотишь... лишь часть этих наук... Как бы, гипотетический СТАРТ... с которого должен рассматриватся тот или иной конкр. человек, его текущий возраст... и многое другое.

----------


## Гаятри деви даси

В духовности не учитывается наверное потому что если она таки настоящая ДУХОВНОСТЬ, то она существует по иным законам, чем описывает Джьотищь. Джйотишь просто описывает реальность, читая карму, настоящая же духовность формирует реальность, и иной раз видоизменя кармические законы самым удивительным образом.
А в обыденности - наверное потому что настоящих мастеров джьотиш очень мало даже в самой Индии.
И кстати на мой взгляд прикладные ведийские знания ну никак не относятся в разряд духовных знаний.

----------


## Александр "NИ"

> настоящая же духовность формирует реальность, и иной раз видоизменя кармические законы самым удивительным образом.


Удивительным образом и "везёт" такому человеку (людям),которого, духовная реальность, настолько... касается "своими руками".
В личной карме, не знаю практически ничего, кроме одних и тех же, не прекращающихся кругов одного и того же. И ни люди, ни "небеса", ни я сам, не хотят (или не могут) вырвать душу мою с этих непрекращающихся КРУГОВ на - качественно иной уровень. И это длится десятилетиями... Войдя в какой-то резонанс невезения и уже даже - неверия... 
...В резонанс, эдакого неудачника...   




> И кстати на мой взгляд прикладные ведийские знания ну никак не относятся в разряд духовных знаний.


"Я знаю, что ничего не знаю", но какаое то своё значение, думаю, это имеет. 




> настоящая ДУХОВНОСТЬ


Как это?!.. Мне такие люди не встречались... Кали-Юга однако... Да и варна, практически поголовно - шудры.

----------


## Гаятри деви даси

Вероятно потому что очень редки, вот и не встречались: "Из многих тысяч людей лишь один стремится к совершенству, а из тех, кто достиг совершенства, едва ли один воистину постиг Меня".
Но они наверняка есть. Где-то. И может быть даже рядом с нами.
Кстати совершенно справедливо Вы окаваычили термин "везет". Потому что тем, кому духовная реальность близка - покровительствует Сам Бхагаван. То есть это не везение, а если угодно закономерность  :smilies:

----------


## Александр "NИ"

> Вероятно потому что очень редки, вот и не встречались: "Из многих тысяч людей лишь один стремится к совершенству, а из тех, кто достиг совершенства, едва ли один воистину постиг Меня".
> Но они наверняка есть. Где-то. И может быть даже рядом с нами.
> Кстати совершенно справедливо Вы окаваычили термин "везет". Потому что тем, кому духовная реальность близка - покровительствует Сам Бхагаван. То есть это не везение, а если угодно закономерность


Кажется я "почувствовал" Вас... Спасибо.

Определённая духовная дисциплина в пище; определённая духовная дисциплина в сексе... - как минимум "выводят" на новый уровень мышления. Из которого, можно разуметь, "иные вещи", которые мне не понятны сейчас. Т.е., у меня сейчас нет "соответствующей энергетики"... ступени, этой энергетики, чтобы не только качественно по-иному мыслисть, но и воспринимать "иные материи". 

Но... "дисциплинировать" себя в пище, сексе... для накопления нужной энергетики, это ведь ЗНАНИЕ. И не исключено, что это знание должно применяться "индивидуально"... исходя из "конструкции, моего в частности организма, и общей конституции вообще". Ведь - самостоятельно... могу натворить неизвестно что, в попытках "копить" энергетику и "очищать" энергетику... 

Выходит, ...нужен учитель; авторитетный учитель. Авторитетный, в первую очередь для меня "во мне". Или нет? Не припомню, чтобы для меня был кто-то - Авторитетным. 

...Сам, вряд ли могу "вырваться" с "заколдованого круга"... Вновь, каой-то ...тупик... получаеться...

..._дофамин_..., гормон "счастья"... "радости"... я в основном получаю всю жизнь... от... сексуальной энергии...

----------


## Гаятри деви даси

> Кажется я "почувствовал" Вас... Спасибо


Крайне интересно.
Что же Вы почувствовали? Вернее как?
И неужели нет никого, кто бы обладал интересным Вам опытом  и могущим с Вами им поделиться? Никогда не поверю.
Хотя знаете, Ваши слова о том, что Вы не припомните чтобы кто-то для Вас был бы авторитетным - показательны. Возможно в силу каких-то причин Вы считаете что обладаете большим опытом и большим пониманием. 
Что же до сексуальной энергии, то таковая, называемая "оджасом", может использоваться не только для сексуальных контактов, и тем самым расходоваться безвозвратно. Но и сублимироваться как в энергию творчества, так и в грубо-физическую энергию.
Впрочем может быть Вы именно об этом и говорите.

----------


## Юрий Анатольевич

> Читал Бхагават-Гиту (и не только, ещё в молодости...). С нескрываемым интересом и удовольствием смотрел фильмы-сериалы Махабхарата. Бог Махадев. Будда. Сита и Рам. На протежении более полугода, постоянно смотрел-слушал ведические лекции Тугутова, Хакимова, Торсунова, Тушкина... Посещал один из храмов Кришны (у нас тут "местный" в Киеве), несколько раз... Более полугода постоянно каждый день повторял несчётное количество раз в - уме - маха-мантру... Но всё-таки - всё это... почему-то не отмелило, как бы "моего стандартного" воприятия себя и мира... Хотя... "истину", так сказать, ищу... всю эту свою сознательную жизнь (эту реинкарнацию): - в себе, в книгах... всюду где могу. И... даже уже порядком запутался во всём этом. Запутался и... УСТАЛ. Да и тело... уже стареет...


По-моему, проблема в том, что Вы задействововали только ум, но синхронно с умом нужно задействовать и тело, руки и ноги. Мало искать резонирующие себе идеи и истины - нужно ещё постоянно искать резонирующую Вам деятельность. 
 - еженедельно, ежемесячно физическое служение в одном из храмов, где всегда пригодятся рабочие руки. 
 - тело сдаёт? Ежедневно  телесные практики, упражнения оздоровительного и гармонизирующего характера (я, например, большой поклонник столбового стояния).
 - работа тяготит? Смените, в Киеве же полно вакансий на любой вкус, была бы старательность.

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> ...Сам, вряд ли могу "вырваться" с "заколдованого круга"... Вновь, каой-то ...тупик... получаеться...
> ..._дофамин_..., гормон "счастья"... "радости"...


А по моему человек идет по заколдованному кругу, когда ему еще слишком много всего нужно на этом кругу. Желания ведут человека по этому кругу, как морковка ведет ослика. Если ослик перестанет смотреть на морковку, он увидит что-то еще. Так и тут, когда фон желаний, движущий человека по заколдованному кругу приутихнет, станет видно и слышно что-то более важное. И учитель тут не помощник. Учитель приходит уже после того, как человек вырвался из этого круга. Учитель приходит когда человек растерян, и не знает куда дальше. Или когда он тонет в этом море. Пока же человек носится по кругу, загоняя лошадей, ему учитель не нужен. Именно поэтому он и не приходит.

Нет, если ослик перестанет смотреть на морковку, но еще хочет её, это не поможет. Он отвернется, а потом вновь повернется. Поможет только если ему уже тошнит от этой морковки. И от другой морковки, и от любой морковки.

Авторитетность станет понятна после того, как фон приутихнет, и главное выйдет из тени материальной свистопляски на первый план.

Авторитетность это не когда выбираешь как на весах или как в интернет-магазине, или колеблешься и сомневаешься. Авторитетность это когда ты видишь перед собой истину, которая невиданный доселе свет, и только в её свете ты понимаешь в какой тьме находишься, и она переворачивает всё внутри тебя, и каждая клеточке в тебе кричит - да, да, да, я тоже от этого света, а не от той тьмы в которой всё время нахожусь, и всё в тебе знает, что это истинная правда, и эта правда важнее чем всё, что ты делал до этого... Не на 5% важнее, и не на 50%, а бесконечно важнее.

Но чтобы ослик отвернулся от морковки, нужно чтобы он попробовал что-то лучшее. Урюк например. Духовный урюк негде взять кроме как сделать своими руками. В этом самая загвоздка. Материальными усилиями можно сотворить духовные явления. И их вкус отобьет вкус материального.

----------


## ЕвгенийК

Можно спросить, так что же, бесполезно ослику ходить по кругу за морковкой? Нет, не бесполезно. Урюк вырастает на плодородной почве. Если ослик своим хождением по кругу тягяет воду из колодца, удобряет почву своей деятельностью. Тот, кто посадит косточку абрикосы и вырастит с помощью воды и навоза абрикосовое дерево в этой пустыне, не останется в долгу перед осликом и его усилиями.

То есть можно сделать такой вывод, что главное, чтобы наши усилия лили воду на правильную мельницу, и тогда правильный мельник в свое время нас отблагодарит тем, что мы помогли сделать. Даже несмотря на то, что сейчас наше сознание такое, что не понимает этого.

Но как же нам понять, что наши усилия льют воду на правильную мельницу? А никак. Все дело в качестве самих усилий. Лучший мельник выберет лучшего ослика. Самого старательного и работоспособного. Он не выберет того ослика, что лежит в тени под деревом в жаркую погоду. Он выберет того, кто старательно работает и льет воду пусть даже пока еще и не на правильную мельницу.

Разница между этими двумя осликами в том, что тот, кто лежит по деревом, он ждет, что лучшую жизнь ему принесут на блюдечке с голубой каемочкой, а от невзгод он просто спрячется. То есть что жизнь станет лучше сама собой, или добрый дядя (или мегагуру) придет и сделает её лучше. А тот кто крутит мельницу, он прилагает усилия чтобы жизнь стала лучше, и надеется что эти усилия принесут плоды, хотя даже еще и не понимает как именно это произойдет.

----------


## Александр "NИ"

> перед собой истину, которая


 Истина лишь в одном - чтобы было - "Хорошо"! И очень -
 Хорошо! Это всё. Других её значений - нет.




> нужно чтобы он попробовал что-то лучшее.


Вы так пишите, как будто Вы уже попробовали... Хотя судя из ваших "текстов", Вы, такой же "ослик...", как и я.

----------


## Александр "NИ"

> По-моему, проблема в том, что Вы задействововали только ум, но синхронно с умом нужно задействовать и тело, руки и ноги. Мало искать резонирующие себе идеи и истины - нужно ещё постоянно искать резонирующую Вам деятельность. 
>  - еженедельно, ежемесячно физическое служение в одном из храмов, где всегда пригодятся рабочие руки. 
>  - тело сдаёт? Ежедневно  телесные практики, упражнения оздоровительного и гармонизирующего характера (я, например, большой поклонник столбового стояния).
>  - работа тяготит? Смените, в Киеве же полно вакансий на любой вкус, была бы старательность.


Да, наверное. Одна "беда" - Вы не знаете и не видите мою судьбу... А давать рекомендации (советы) из своей судбы, не всегда бывает уместно. 
Спасибо. 
Спасибо за попытку помочь...

----------


## Александр "NИ"

> Крайне интересно.
> Что же Вы почувствовали? Вернее как?


Может это не для всех... Но женская энергетика более пластичная и мягкая; мне с ней "приятней" иметь дело, нежели с мужской. 
А "почувствовал"... уже не важно. Момент ушёл. 
__________________

Если правильно понимаю, "даси" ("дас"), это некая "приставка", посвящённого... Т.е. уже определённый уровень... статус. Потому, позвольте Вам задать этот вопрос: - Какова причина того, что Вы... имеете желание "помогать... заблудшим душам"? И, это нечто искреннее?.. Или наигранное, положенное?.., нечто такое, что не имеет для "Вас" действительной потребности, нужды и ценности... (?)

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> Истина лишь в одном - чтобы было - "Хорошо"! И очень -
>  Хорошо! Это всё. Других её значений - нет.


Ослику будет хорошо с морковкой. Но у истины есть и другое значение - "лучше". И не обязательно мне.

Да, вот в этом и заключается проблема. Закон истины это ягья, жертва, который означает, что хорошо мне будет потом,
после того, как эта жертва будет принесена мной ради истины, то есть ради чего-то такого, что существует в отрыве от моего "хорошо"
и обязательно лучше моего "хорошо".

Потому что если бы оно существовало одновременно с моим хорошо и было бы равно моему "хорошо", тогда не было бы смысла в ягье, и не было бы ни у кого сил на ягью, т.к. не было бы мотива. Все ягьи МНЕ тогда, т.к. тогда я сам и есть истина, раз лучше меня нет ничего и никого. Вот что означает "чтобы было хорошо".

То есть отличительное свойство истины в том, что она ЛУЧШЕ моего "хорошо". И видя это, преданные совершают ягью ради истины.
Потому что она лучше них. Она настолько лучше них, что они готовы полностью пожертвовать собой ради неё, и уж никак не ради своего "хорошо".

И когда они жертвуют ради неё, тогда она делает им "хорошо", т.к. они исполняют дхарму. Дхарма состоит в ягье, в служении истине, а не в том, чтобы мне "хорошо".

И ягья эта возможна, повторюсь, потому что истина лучше чем я. И уж тем более лучше чем морковка.

Или, как любит повторять Олег Генадьич, вначале яд, потом нектар.
Любишь кататься, люби и саночки возить. Вначале крутить колесо, потом морковка и т.д.
Нигде в природе вы не увидите наоборот, чтобы вначале хорошо, а потом еще лучше.
Нет, вначале усилия, терпение, жертва, потом плоды, нектар. И плоды зависят от того, ради чего жертва. Если ради морковки, то
и плоды соответственно, если ради "мне хорошо", то плоды не лучше чем я, поэтому состояние мое не будет улучшаться. 

Нужно бы искать истину там где лучше, чем я, тогда служа этому лучшему, я получаю плоды от лучшего, и тогда я сам становлюсь лучше.
Вот закон улучшения бытия.

----------


## Александр "NИ"

> Интересно, а "стандартное" восприятие - оно какое?
> И почем его надо отменять?





> По-моему, проблема в том, что Вы задействововали только ум,


...Отвечу. Хотя скорей всего это ничего не изменит ни во мне, ни в Вас.

Давно известные банальные "истины"... - сутки состоят из 24 часов. И вот рассмотрим "один день" жизни...
10-11 часов (бывает и 12), забирает, "внимание жизни" - работа. Включая в это время путь на работу и с работы. 
6-8 часов "внимания жизни", уделено - сну. 
Итого - остаётся - 4-5 часов в сутках, определённой свободы... для жизни. И - так - дни, месяцы, годы, десятилетия. 

Чем и как можно жить эти 4-5 часов? 

...Которые, ещё к тому же, представляют собой (в психологическом смысле), что то вроде небольшой перемены перед очередными "кругами". В эти же 4-5 часов, входит и гигиена... уход за телом... Уделение времени семье... И, в общем из них, ещё можно "вычеркнуть" пару часиков... на то на сё. И в итоге, в сутках, остаётся _лишь пару часиков "для жизни в ...свободе"_; всё остальное время в сутках - полностью подневольное (тюрма... в исполнении чужих приоритетных желаний) Как и чем их жить?

Вообще то это типичная жизнь - ШУДРЫ. Полностью подневольный человек; РАБ... 

Что остаётся в этих нескольких часах "внимания жизни"? Пожить... "отдохнуть" - с *умом*, как с предметом... к которому "обращается" душа... 
Как? Ну вот помыслить о духовном... Ведь через несколько часов, вновь нужно впрягатся в "рабство"... В ненавистное рабство, которому нет конца и края десятилетиями... 
КЛЮЧЕВОЙ момент - "трата ВНИМАНИЯ жизни"!..
Кто-то будет кормить мою семью, пока я буду заниматься духовностью? О - нет. Никто. Ведь я не из рода Левитов... которым общество давало 10-ну. И не брамин... 
...Общество, в частности - "государство" (конкретные правящие люди), исправно, настойчиво и очень "законно" - изымает из моих заработков - 15-20% ежемесячных налогов. Но они не идут на "содержание" Браминов... И если я попрошу помощи (материальной или психологической) у "государства", которому исправно плачу налоги, оно мне скрутит большую фигу под нос... Хочешь помощи ...психологической? Иди к психологу, плати ему... - и... лечись. "Государство скажет" - это не мои проблемы. Мои проблемы взять с тебя налог. Заболеешь телом... - это не мои проблемы, "скажет государство" - плати и... лечись... Плати!, но только не из моих налогов... 

И вот, отрабатывая очередных пять (порой шесть) раб/очих дней, хочется "напится" и "забытся"; и так и делаю частенько... дабы "перегрузиться" как компьютер... для "очередных рабских кругов". 
Основное ВНИМАНИЕ жизни... - тратится (всю жизнь)... на - оплату элементарного в "жизни-тюрьме". И трата на это сил физических, психологических, как и - львиная часть времени бодрствования - несоизмеримы с... ощущеними этой жизни. В частности - с приятными и хорошими ощущениями. 
...С многолетним "опытом" такой "жизни" - "привыкаешь"... так "жить"... И в эти... 4-5 часов... - ничего не помещается из того, чем бы можно было бы - РЕАЛЬНО... - изменить жизнь... к лучшему.




> ...только ум,


Да - ум. Потому что больше ничего не остаётся... И, хотя бы в "уме"... Или может быть - лишь в уме - ...чуть-чуть "греется" - душа... Мысля о духовном... Фантазируя и мечтая о чём-то красивом, правильном, хорошем... Ибо - реальность судьбы "по ту сторону ума" - изменится не может.



> а "стандартное" восприятие - оно какое?


Вот, примерно - такое...
4-5 часов "свободы" в сутках... в уже "устоявшейся" привычке... так жить...
____________________

Поговорить все мы умеем; но - РЕАЛЬНО помочь... - почти никто не хочет, да может ...и не может.
А "говорить", как говорится - не мешки ворочать...

----------


## Александр "NИ"

…Ага… - вот… - «шудра»… - «традиции и современность»…

…ПРОСТИТЕ меня пожалуйста!..

…Прошу прощения у тех людей, которые «случайно-неслучайно» прочтут вот это сейчас.
…И уж особенно прошу прощения, у тех людей, которые, уже относительно серьёзно заниматься духовностью… если вдруг Вы это будете читать вообще… 

…Просто, то, что хочу сейчас написать, по сути, мне «некому написать»… Различные, бытовые соц. сети, менее всего для этого подходят… Потому что в них, менее всего… есть люди – «духовного… направления развития». 
Не буду… «заходить» слишком далеко… ОДНОЗНАЧНО лишь то, что «я»… довольно – грешная душа. Но, как минимум на уровне ума, долгие годы меня интересуют… «высшие материи». Потому, в течении …ближайшего, прошедшего года, часто и с интересом… - слушаю ведические лекции, таких людей, как Л.М. Тугутов, А.Г. Хакимов, О.Г. Торсунов… Но, по «реализации» (в этой жизни) части «своей Кармы»…, отрабатывая свою Карму…, «ввергнут»… в ряд «привычек»…, *которые нельзя назвать хорошими*. 
…Из-за – «блокировок» (кармических) чакр… в чём конечно же виновен «я», как душа…, потому что всё это конечно же НЕ случайно. …Из-за «блокировок» чакр… - «реализовались в жизни» - плохие привычки…, которые, как «ветки» на дереве…, дали свои «ростки»… Это - …чрезмерная сексуальность в детстве, юности, молодости… Замкнутость; что не давало мне полноценного… жить в жизни «социальной»; вот потому… «присел» на общение… в интернете… И этой «плохой привычке», уже 11 лет… Этих «веток» на дереве… - пристрастился к алкоголю; и это было «моим законом» - раз в неделю набухаться до беспамятства - …вплоть до 2015 года. СЛАВА БОГУ!, лишь в 2015-м, после ряда фильмов… таких как Махабхарата…, этот «закон» во мне перестал быть таким обязательным…, как все… более 20-ти лет до этого (было… это… прям «внутренним подвигом» - не пил… более трёх месяцев, вообще, чем …приятно удивил жену; и …сейчас, выпивка, уже… СЛАВА БОГУ!, не так для меня «актуальна» в жизни…, как прежде). Так же, «пристрастился» к курению (табака), ещё с армии (с 19 лет). Очень часто курю (сигареты, обычные), когда пишу… Вот, прямо сейчас, когда это пишу… - много курю. И… - пью кофе… И, хотя БОГ дал мне… практически – ведическую жену! (что «я» начал понимать лишь совсем недавно)… часто… «посещаю»… откровенные сексуальные сайты…
…Словом – грехов… у души моей – много. И… - виновен в этом, конечно же – я – как душа; это – однозначно! И если прежде… «я»… «пытался винить»… кого-то…, то сейчас, СЛАВА БОГУ… - осознаю…, что виновен во всём… лишь я сам. ИБО – КАРМА-судьба… - просто так не даётся… душе…  
…Вчера, т.е. – 10.04.2018 г., «свершил»… внутренний «подвиг»… - НЕ курил… Не закурил ни одной сигареты за весь день! …И, при каждом желании закурить, осекая это желание…, «осознавал»… что это ведь – «привычка ума»… Но, «силы воли»… - хватило… не на долго… 
…Возможно, в связи с ближайшими праздничными… Пасхальными днями… «накопил» совсем чуть-чуть – сил!..., в виде «не испускания семени»… И, потому, возможно, «хватило этих сил»… - на – «волю»!... – не закурить ни одной сигареты. 
Но… - многолетние… «привычки ума»… - кармы… в – «озере УМА души» (словами О.Г. Торсунова)… - довольно… сильны… и… привычны… И… избавиться от них…, в «контуре»… «своих собственных сил ГРЕШНИКА»…, а если точнее – в бессилии грешника… как минимум, …довольно трудно. Потому… будучи уже долгие годы во ГРЕХАХ… а то и не одну жизнь во грехах…, позвольте попросить у ВАС… люди – духовные… Люди, уже достигшие определённого развития в духовности… _Прошу ВАС… - ПОМОЛИТЕСЬ… БОГУ, КРИШНЕ… за мою грешную душу. Пожалуйста… помолитесь…_ 

…Спасибо…...

----------


## Иван1

Природа Дхармендрий ( руки, ноги, язык, анус, гениталии ) и Гьянмендрий Шудр (чувство зрения, чувство осязания, чувство вкуса, чувство обоняния и чувство слуха ) Природа Разума ( качеств ) и интеллекта.

В чем особенная природа тех, кто называют Шудрами и что значит Шудра в Благости?

----------


## Александр "NИ"

Преданные молятся… Ответить некому. Попробую ответить (из того что знаю, понимаю) я Вам…, конечно же с поправкой: - всякий не очищенный ум имеет свойство ошибаться, в той или иной степени. 



> В чем особенная природа тех, кто (кого*) называют Шудрами


Говорят, что в век Кали, начавшийся…

*| В индийской литературе приводятся разные датировки Кали-юги. Согласно пуранам, Кали-юга началась в полночь 23 января 3102 года до н. э. (по григорианскому календарю), что ознаменовало «уход» Кришны; продолжительность Кали-юги составляет 432 тыс. лет.
Кали-юга — Википедия
https://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Кали-юга |*

…Так вот. Говорят, что в век Кали… «воплощаются» только – шудры (и ещё более «низкие»). Т.е., все мы здесь, в этом мире, в веке Кали – шудры. «Особенная» же природа шудр – в – греховности душ. И это, по большому счёту, вся «особенность». 

Говорят, что в век Сатья (Сатья-юга) «воплощаются» 97% благочестивых душ. И лишь 3% не благочестивых… В Трета, это соотношение 75% на 25%, соответственно. В Двапара – 50/50. И в Кали 25% на 75%. И это, только начало Кали-юги; впереди ещё 426 880 лет.

«Шудра», это не какой то «титул»… это просто степень греховности души. 
…Вайшьи – более «высокая ступень» очищенности души. Кшатрий, ещё более «высокая». И – брамины – «максимально очищенные души»…




> и что значит Шудра в Благости?


Ну, например, все те тысячи, наверное, даже миллионы людей ISKCON, по всему миру… – «шудры в благости»… 
Здесь, пожалуй, нужно внести опр. ясность… 

Да, есть такое:

благость (саттва)
страсть (раджас)
невежество (тамас) 

Но, эти «вещи» - масштабные!.. 
Так например, век Кали, в более масштабном варианте, представляет собой «большое невежество (тамас)»… - распределяющееся на «больших пространствах и времени»; скажет – по всем пределам…, современной «Бхараты-варши» (Острова…, который мы здесь знаем под названием планета Земля). И, на этом «пространстве-времени» (локально-глобализированном ТАМАСе) - воплощаются (рождаются в «эго-телах»…)… наиболее греховные души; одни, из наиболее греховных. Т.е., как бы – греховные души, «рождаются» в модусе (планетарном, как на «плане бытия») – ТАМАС – уже «изначально»…, рождаясь и живя - «здесь и сейчас». И то, что является «благостью» (саттвой) для нас, в этом мире, представляет собой, не одно и то же… например, даже в сравнении с «нашей Джамбудвипой»… и её остальных 8-ми Островов…
Илаврита-варша
Бхадрашва-варша
Хари-варша
Кетумала-варша
Рамьярка-варша
Хиранмайя-варша
Уттаракуру-варша
Кимпуруша-варша
Так например, «наши ближайшие соседи», говорят, прямо сейчас «живут» в – Трета-юге…, которых, кстати, не редко «Библейские персонажи, святые…», принимали за Бога…, Ангелов… 
Поэтому, в этом мире… - все мы – шудры… А, скажем, «шудры» в высших мирах, для нас здешних… могут показаться чуть ли не святыми! Поэтому… всё это… весьма относительно… 

«Шудра в благости», здесь, в этом мире… - это – душа…, хотя бы, как минимум – помнящая о БОГЕ. И это уже – «благость для шудры» здесь… 

Что нам здесь «советуют, рекомендуют»? – помнить о БОГЕ… и повторять ЕГО Имена; на большее здесь в этом мире, в массе своей… - мы… - не способны… - из-за – своих грехов. 

…И – одновременно – мы… здесь… в Великой Благости и Милости БОГА!, потому что само «строение этого мира… включая сюда и – сознание… способность осознавать – позволяет нам грешникам, не только помнить о БОГЕ… но даже «прогрессировать» в этом отношении и Направлении. 
…Так например в «Низших мирах» (адских мирах)…, говорят, даже «нет такого устройства, строения, структуры»… в тех мирах (адских), чтобы их «обитатели» - даже «это могли»… - т.е. – помнить о БОГЕ… Да чего далеко ходить? СССР – …был…. одной из «моделей адского мира» - где, у очень многих душ, бывшего СССР, «вычёркивали из сознания» напрочь… - саму идею БОГА. …И, говорят, что к концу Кали-юги… - это случится чуть ли не повсеместно… на «данной территории-времени»; что люди… превратятся в карликов… и будут жить под землёй…; времена (локальные…), представляют собой… - «партии воплощающихся душ». 
…Так например – «партия душ» - наши прадеды, деды, отцы (жившие при СССР) – «отбыли»… свой час в части Кали-юги… - и – «ушли»… Есть такое изречение у одного мудреца…: - «Память людей, не распространяется дальше деда». Имеется в виду – «живая память». Вот это, как раз об этом – о «партиях душ»… примерно в три поколения.

Нам… - посчастливилось – больше! Для нас… современников – «открылись» - ВЕДЫ… - открылась… сама – возможность – подобных осознаний! СЛАВА БОГУ! 

…Поэтому… - «шудра в благости»… в этот – час… - человек-душа – который – помнит о БОГЕ… и вообще имеет в своём сознании – «представление» о том, что – БОГ… не только есть, но и является – ГЛАВОЙ ВСЕГО!.. 

…Ну и ещё одна БЛАГОСТЬ и МИЛОСТЬ БОГА… к «нашей партии душ» в Кали…, в том, что нам дан – ШАНС… - больше не родиться в Кали… в её ещё худшие «часы»… - а Кали… ещё – впереди… - 426 880 лет. 

Харе Кришна!...

----------


## Иван1

Спасибо Александр.

Интересно узнать какая роль и какое место уделяется полубогам при исполнении дхармы шудрами?

----------


## Александр "NИ"

Не знаю Иван1 почему Вас интересует такой вопрос… Но если интересует, то значит Вам нужно… 

И – Вам – спасибо!.. Ну, хотя бы за то, что Вас интересует данный вопрос. И, прочитав его, он «заинтересовал» и меня. Т.е., происходит в таких общениях… _взаимный резонанс_… по меньшей мере, «на платформе ума».

НАДЕЮСЬ, НА НЕГО НАМ ОТВЕТЯТ БОЛЕЕ КВАЛИФИЦИРОВАННЫЕ В ЭТОМ ОТНОШЕНИИ ЛЮДИ…, *если захотят… если ИМ это нужно…* Потому что – информации… чуть ли не по всем вопросам, нынче, в «янтре-интренете» - МАССА!!, было бы лишь желание и время – искать…    

…Однако «пищу для ума», Вы мне на день сегодняшний – дали… - задав этот вопрос. За это и спасибо Вам большое. 

Ну и… «проработаю я» этот вопрос – в себе, сейчас… с той же «пометкой», что и в прошлом «ответе»: : - всякий не очищенный ум имеет свойство ошибаться, в той или иной степени.

«Дхарма шудры»… 
До этого Вашего вопроса, как то… не часто об этом думал. 
…Ну-у… - «дхарма шудры» - «смирение, служение (желательно безропотное), довольство выделенной судьбой»… Служение (в ведическом обществе) – высшим кастам…
Этот Ваш вопрос, например, «заставил меня»… прочесть – вот тут, кое-что об этом:

http://www.sambandha.ru/4-sosloviya-obshhestva/

, хотя представления об этом, имею уже давно… и без интернета. 

Шудра, не должен… не положено ему из-за степени своей греховности – помышлять о какой либо власти… И так далее и тому подобное. Информации об этом нынче в интернете – много. 
Вот, так же, написано (ссылка, где читал сегодня), что в современном обществе, «есть такое понятие», как… *варна-санкара*; - ЦИТАТА:

*_В современном обществе большинство людей не принадлежит ни к одной из этих варн. Они относятся к категории варна-санкара. Слово «санкара» буквально означает «смешанный». Другими словами, это люди, не знающие ни своих материальных, ни духовных обязанностей. Их способности расходятся с их амбициями, и. занимаясь деятельностью, свойственной какой-либо из варн, они не обладают необходимыми качествами. Люди не могут найти себя, поэтому они постоянно неудовлетворены, и окружающие также неудовлетворены ими. Такие люди, в действительности, не обладают даже качествами шудр._*




> Интересно узнать какая роль и какое место уделяется полубогам при исполнении дхармы шудрами?


?!??...
…Говорят в «нашей вселенной» (где вселяются души…, потому и называется – «вселенная»), существует 33 000 000 полубогов...

Ну-у… по «логике вещей», у шудр… как бы нет «доступа, допуска»… к – полубогам. Как и – полубоги… - вряд ли изъявляют… какое то особое  «желание» контактировать с шудрами. Но, для – шудр – «богами», вполне могут быть – высшие варны… касты. Т.е., по «логике…», схема получается такая: 

Для шудр: - «боги» - высшие касты. 
Для вайшья: - «боги» - кшатрии.
Для кшатриев: - брамины.
Для браминов – полубоги.  




> какое место уделяется полубогам при исполнении дхармы шудрами?


… - ну-у… - как бы – «механическое»; чрез законы кармы, законы… Словом, как бы – через – законы. Т.е., для – шудр – нет «прямого воздействия» (контакта). 
Пример?... Скажем – так называемый закон - всемирного тяготения. Как бы «шудра» не пытался его «избежать», все его старания будут напрасны. И если «шудра»… подпрыгнет  :smilies: … он непременно упадёт… притянется обратно к земле. Т.е. на «шудру» данный закон – воздействует безоговорочно и однозначно! – МЕХАНИЧЕСКИ. 
…А скажем – брамин… йог…, при определённом развитии, может уже не подчинятся этому «механическому» закону… - и – левитировать. 

Поэтому, ответ, выглядит «примерно» так: - косвенное, механическое… без прямого и непосредственного «участия и присутствия» - полубогов. 

С полубогами, «напрямую» могут – «общаться» - лишь… - кшатрии и брамины. Как и полубоги – вполне могут изъявлять «желание» - такого «общения»… с – «достойными» …для этого душами. Где – «достоинство» - степень – чистоты (частоты… вибрационной) – души. 

Спасибо Вам Иван1, ещё раз, за этот вопрос. «Отвечая на него»… кое-что «новое»… «открыл и сам в себе»… в очередной раз… Спасибо.

----------


## Иван1

_Шри Харинама Чинтамани, Его Божественной милости Шрилы Бхактивинода Тхакура_.

Может кому то будет полезно узнать.

Глава: *Положение Вишну*.

Что касается поддержания физического тела, то каждый человек должен следовать обязанностям своей варны, не забывая при этом поклоняться Вишну. Благодаря научному устройству общества, учитывающему индивидуальность человека, основная масса людей сможет обрести материальное удовлетворение и в то же время развить преданность Кришне. Тем же, кто не входит в систему варнашрамы из-за низкого происхождения или дурных качеств, следует оставить дурные привычки и начать выполнять обязанности шудры. Не определив свою варну и не выполняя соответствующих ей обязанностей, невозможно встать на путь дхармы, т.е. религиозной жизни. Для того, чтобы выполнение семейных обязанностей благоприятствовало преданному служению, нужно действовать в соответствии с правилами своей варны*

При этом нужно помнить, что поклонение Кришне — также неотъемлемая часть системы варнашрамы. Если представители четырех варн живут в соответствии с предписанными правилами, но не поклоняются Кришне, они идут прямой дорогой в ад. Поэтому грихастха, следуя правилам своей варны, касающимся материальной стороны семейной жизни, в то же время должен продолжать поклоняться Кришне.

* Жизнь в соответствии с правилами варнашрамы есть санатана-дхарма. Риши внедрили эту социальную систему в том совершенном виде, в котором она нашла свое воплощение в Индии. Тем не менее, в той или иной форме, эта система существует повсюду. Не следуя своей варне, человек не способен достичь совершенства. Однако даже те, кто не принадлежит ни к какой варне, могут стать преданными Кришны, если оставят греховную деятельность.

У меня только один вопрос поэтому тексту. Далее расположены тексты _Ману-Самхиты_: 

_Ману Самхита, Глава 9 текст 334-335 (ред."АНИВ")_

*334. Для щудры же высшая дхарма, ведущая к блаженству, — обслуживание прославленных брахманов-домохозяев, изучивших Веду.*

*335. Шудра чистый, послушный высшим, мягкий в речи, свободный от гордости, всегда прибегающий к покровительству брахмана, получает [в новой жизни] высшее рождение.*

_Ману Самхита, Глава 10 текст 121 (ред."АНИВ")
_
*- Но Шудра, [который не может содержать себя обслуживанием брахмана], желающий снискать средства существования, может служить кшатрию, или же щудра, заботящийся о поддержании жизни, — [может содержать себя], служа богатому вайщию.*

Если Все являются Шудрами, то как исполнить свою дхарму, и начать служить Брахману, богатгму Вайшье,Кшатрию или Брахману - домохозяину постигшему Веды.?

У них же не написано: Я Кшатрий, Я Вайшья , Я Брахман. Тем более Все Шудры и Кали-Юга плюс ещё Шудра может быть благочестивыми прошлого, а я емутначну служить и Все Дхармы нет. 

Как Шрила Прабхупада и ИСККОН советует этот вопрос решать?

Спасибо.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Сейчас варнашрама-дхармы нет. Есть только санатана-дхарма - служение Господу Кришне. Поэтому служите Господу и Его преданным - не прогадаете!

----------


## Иван1

Уважаемый Лакшмана Прана Прабху спасибо Вам за ответ. По- видимому, во истину нет иного пути. :vanca calpa:

----------


## Александр "NИ"

> Сейчас варнашрама-дхармы нет. Есть только санатана-дхарма - служение Господу Кришне. Поэтому служите Господу и Его преданным - не прогадаете!


 А я вот, всё больше и больше разочаровываюсь, во всех "духовных теченияж"...  :sed:  Всё в них, какое то наносное и второстепенное... И, нет, чего то главного. Всё..., какие то пустышки и иллюзии. Игры ума. Где, некоторые из этих игр ума, некоторыми - принимаются всерьёз.
И, вот, смешно это читать: - _Поэтому служите Господу и Его преданным - не прогадаете!_  :smilies:  Какие то "эго", очень хотят, чтобы им служили... ))) Потому что - ГОСПОДУ - служат все без исключения, в любом случае, даже самые закоренелые атеисты, развратники и богохульники, входят в это число. В "конечной инстанции" - все и всЁ - служит БОГУ. А не лишь, какая то кучка фанатиков..., полагающие при этом, что они избранные. )) - игры ума, это всё.  :sed: , игры ума.

----------


## Андрон

> А я вот, всё больше и больше разочаровываюсь, во всех "духовных теченияж"... Всё в них, какое то наносное и второстепенное... И, нет, чего то главного. Всё..., какие то пустышки и иллюзии. Игры ума. Где, некоторые из этих игр ума, некоторыми - принимаются всерьёз.


Поэтому Кришна и говорит: "*Оставь все религии и предайся Мне одному*". (БГ 18.66)
И Христос говорит: "*Господу Богу твоему поклоняйся и Ему одному служи*". (Мф 4:10)




> И, вот, смешно это читать: - Поэтому служите Господу и Его преданным - не прогадаете! Какие то "эго", очень хотят, чтобы им служили... )))


Смотря что понимать под служением Богу, и кого понимать под преданными Бога:

Если имеется в виду - *служить Богу в своем сердце, и тем, на кого Он указывает*, как на Своих слуг - тогда всё встает на свои места! Такое служение совершенно естественно и приятно даже для атеистов - следовать высшему в себе, жить по сердцу и совести, служить тем, кого любишь, и преклоняться перед теми, кто тебя восхищает своими качествами!

А если судить исключительно по внешним признакам - т.е. под преданными понимать людей в вайшнавских одеждах, инициированных, следующих правилам и ритуалам - то всё это не гарантирует наличия духовных качеств и близости к Богу! Среди них могут быть и лже-преданные - лицемеры, "волки в овечьих шкурах" (Мф 7:15), внешне изображающие преданных, чтобы им служили. Такие лже-преданные Вам с радостью расскажут, кто такие "преданные" и кому служить, и объяснят, как конкретно "служить Господу"  :biggrin1: . Мигом подменят своими "авторитетными знаниями" голос живого Бога в Вашем сердце!




> ГОСПОДУ - служат все без исключения, в любом случае, даже самые закоренелые атеисты, развратники и богохульники, входят в это число. В "конечной инстанции" - все и всЁ - служит БОГУ. А не лишь, какая то кучка фанатиков..., полагающие при этом, что они избранные. )) - игры ума, это всё. , игры ума.


Это верно:
"Как человек предается Мне, так Я и вознаграждаю его. *Каждый во всем следует Моим путем*". (БГ 4.11)
"Те, кто с верой поклоняется другим богам, *в действительности поклоняются Мне одному*, однако делают это неправильно". (БГ 9.23)
Но Бог очень разнообразен, и можно служить живому Богу лично - а можно служить Его энергиям - промежуточным (людям) и низшим (майе).
Так же как на работе можно подчиняться напрямую ГенДиректору, а можно - его "слуге слуги слуги", или просто должностным инструкциям.




> игры ума, это всё. , игры ума.


Напомнило:
"Суета сует, сказал Екклесиаст, *суета сует, — всё суета!*
Что пользы человеку от всех трудов его, которыми трудится он под солнцем? ...
И предал я сердце мое тому, чтобы познать мудрость и познать безумие и глупость: узнал, что и это — томление духа;
потому что *во многой мудрости много печали; и кто умножает познания, умножает скорбь*".
(Еккл 1:2-18)

----------


## Алексей Кузьмик

> Это верно:
> "Как человек предается Мне, так Я и вознаграждаю его. *Каждый во всем следует Моим путем*". (БГ 4.11)
> "Те, кто с верой поклоняется другим богам, *в действительности поклоняются Мне одному*, однако делают это неправильно". (БГ 9.23)
> Но Бог очень разнообразен, и можно служить живому Богу лично - а можно служить Его энергиям - промежуточным (людям) и низшим (майе).
> Так же как на работе можно подчиняться напрямую ГенДиректору, а можно - его "слуге слуги слуги", или просто должностным инструкциям.


Прошу прощения, но вы привели неверную аналогию. Бхакта ( "слуга слуги слуги"), шастра (должностные инструкции)  и Кришна(ГенДиректор) тождественны друг другу. Служа шастре ( следуя закону) и бхакте ( объекты вашего следования закону), вы тем самым служите ГенДиректору Кришне. «Прабхупада: Религия означает законы, данные Богом. Если мы добросовестно выполняем законы Бога, тогда это религия. Но если мы не исполняем законов Бога, тогда это религия обмана.» - Philosophy Discussion on Blaise Pascal. Точно так же как на фирме, даже будь вы первый зам. директора, но без служения бизнес плану, политике компании, трудового кодекса и тд, то есть без их знания и следования им, вы не можете служить директору, потому что ваше служение направляется на фирму, за это вам и платят, чтоб вы служили фирме, обеспечивали распределение между сотрудниками ( "слугами слуг" ) и тд. Ну то есть служение Директору означает исключительно служение фирме, поэтому в БГ 18:66 Кришна говорит: "Мам экам шаранам ВРАДЖА" ( "Мне одному предайся (сдавайся, найди защиту) во ВРАДЖЕ.) или " Мне предаются только как ВРАДЖУ", что соответствует : “[Lord Kришнa told Arjuna:] ‘Those who are My direct devotees are actually not My devotees, but those who are the devotees of My servant are factually My devotees.’. Перевод: [Господь Кришна сказал Арджуне]"Те кто посвящают (предаются, делятся со Мной) себя Мне напрямую, в действительности не посвящают (предаются, делятся со Мной) себя Мне. Мои настоящие преданные, это те, кто посвящают себя моему слуге." - ЧЧ Мадхья 11.28 /Ади-пурана/Лагху Бхагаватамрита 2.6 Само слово "Директор" идентично понятию "Директория", то есть набору инструкций, приказов. Так же понятие "Директор" как личность целенаправленно отдающая эти приказа, идентична всем находящимся под управлением директора, поскольку они являются исполнительными органами, как в теле мозг и совокупность исполняющих его приказы органов тождественны телу.

Второй момент относительно изложенного. Директор по определению может быть только один. Даже если фирмой руководит совет директоров, то их директория, конечный план будет один.Вы не получите два противоречащих приказа. Как в теле не возникает электрического импульса одновременно перемещающего тело вперед и назад. Но раздвоение личности, нарушение опорно двигательного аппарата, бред и прочие расстройства управления телом, могут возникнуть, если клетки примут в качестве директора и соответственно директории какой нибудь вирус, с собственной генетической информацией, которая проникая в клетку, принимает форму её директора, превращая её в собственный исполнительный орган. Так же и в организации, если придет кто нибудь в одежде директора, или даже с поддельным удостоверением такового, то он может вас из органы фирмы, настощего директора, превратить вас таким образом в свой исполнительный орган, в итоге нарушится работа предприятия, а вы не получите прибыль и будете уволены. 

«Ишварах парамах кршна, в «Брахма-самхите». Экале ишвара. Ишвар не может быть много. Философия майявады утверждает, что каждый является Богом. Это не очень точный вывод. Это негодяйство. Кришна говорит: мудха. На мам прападйанте мудхах (Б.-г., 7.15). Тот, кто не вручает себя верховному ишваре, Верховному Господу,
вам следует ясно понимать: «Вот мудха, негодяй», — потому что это не так, что каждый из нас может стать ишварой. Это невозможно. Тогда не будет смысла в ишваре. Ишвара означает повелитель. ПРЕДПОЛОЖИМ МЫ СОСТОИМ В ГРУППЕ, В ЭТОМ НАШЕМ МЕЖДУНАРОДНОМ ОБЩЕСТВЕ. ЕСЛИ КАЖДЫЙ СТАНЕТ ПОВЕЛИТЕЛЕМ, ИЛИ АЧАРЬЕЙ, ТО КАК МОЖНО БУДЕТ УПРАВЛЯТЬ? НЕТ. ДОЛЖЕН БЫТЬ ОДИН ГЛАВА. ТАКОВ ПРИНЦИП В НАШЕЙ ПРАКТИЧЕСКОЙ ЖИЗНИ. Мы следуем нашим политическим лидерам. Мы не можем говорить: «Я принадлежу к этой партии», — если я не следую лидеру. Это естественно».
Из лекции Шрилы Прабхупады по «Шри Чайтанья-чаритамрите», Ади-лила, 7.7, Майяпур, 09.03.1974       





> Напомнило:
> "Суета сует, сказал Екклесиаст, *суета сует, — всё суета!*
> Что пользы человеку от всех трудов его, которыми трудится он под солнцем? ...
> И предал я сердце мое тому, чтобы познать мудрость и познать безумие и глупость: узнал, что и это — томление духа;
> потому что *во многой мудрости много печали; и кто умножает познания, умножает скорбь*".
> (Еккл 1:2-18)


Это не относится к знаниям закона Бога, которые вам надо знать, что бы вы могли следовать им, защитив себя от страданий от их несоблюдения. Вот определения используемых в стихе Соломона понятий, они относятся к умственным спекуляциям или несовершенным чувствам.

   "МУДРОСТЬ.
   Способность находить решение различных проблем, в том числе жизненных, опираясь на СВОЙ и ЧУЖОЙ ОПЫТ опыт, избегая порой 
   непосредственных логических операций и понимание онтологии происходящего. (умственные спекуляции)

   Другими словами, мудрость не нуждается в логическом обосновании.

   ПОЗНАНИЕ.
   Процесс деятельности человека, основным содержанием которого является ОТРАЖЕНИЕ объективной реальности в его сознании, а результатом - 
   получение нового знания об окружающем мире. (эмпирика)

Знание о Боге, напротив является основой жизни, то есть здоровья, радости, счастья и тд:

"не одним хлебом живет человек, но всяким [словом], исходящим из уст Господа, живет человек" - Второзаконие 8:3

----------


## Андрон

> Бхакта ( "слуга слуги слуги"), шастра (должностные инструкции) и Кришна(ГенДиректор) тождественны друг другу. Служа шастре ( следуя закону) и бхакте ( объекты вашего следования закону), вы тем самым служите ГенДиректору Кришне.


Кришна неотличен от Его энергий, Майя - энергия Кришны, Майя - это Сатана, так что же - служить Сатане?
Это имперсоналисты видят только тождество (неотличность), не видя различий - "Всё есть Брахман"...
А Господь Чайтанья проповедовал философию одновременного Единства и Различия.
И Прабхупада, говоря о тождественности, всегда подчеркивал важность различий:
"Энергия Всевышнего неотлична от Него Самого, поэтому материальное мироздание тоже неотлично от Господа, хотя может казаться, что это не так. *Солнечный свет одновременно отличен и неотличен от самого солнца. Находиться в лучах солнца — еще не значит быть на Солнце.* Обитатели материального мира живут в лучах, исходящих от тела Верховной Личности Бога, но, обусловленные материей, они лишены возможности лицезреть Самого Господа". (ШБ 4.31.16)

Между рядовым сотрудником и прямым подчиненным ГенДиректора огромная разница в зарплате и полномочиях!
Хотя также можно сказать, что в конечном счете и тот, и другой служат ГенДиректору и интересам фирмы.

В каждом из приведенных мной выше стихов о том, что все в конечном счете служат Богу, есть и вторая часть (выделил):
"*Как человек предается Мне, так Я и вознаграждаю его.* Каждый во всем следует Моим путем". (БГ 4.11)
"Те, кто с верой поклоняется другим богам, в действительности поклоняются Мне одному, *однако делают это неправильно*". (БГ 9.23)
Поклонение людям или полубогам - это в конечном счете поклонение Кришне - но неправильное!
Правильно поклоняться Богу напрямую, без посредников! Это не мешает служению людям - а способствует!

Вообще, слова "тождественны" и "неотличны" не совсем правильные - Господь Чайтанья говорил о *Единстве* - одновременном Единстве и Различии! Например, Солнце едино со своими лучами, но отлично от них. ГенДиректор един со своими сотрудниками, но отличен от них. Бог един со Своими энергиями и творением, но отличен от них. Так, на мой взгляд, более правильно!




> «Прабхупада: Религия означает законы, данные Богом. Если мы добросовестно выполняем законы Бога, тогда это религия. Но если мы не исполняем законов Бога, тогда это религия обмана.»


Прабхупада также писал:
"Преданный, достигший духовных высот, может свободно разговаривать с Кришной. Истинная цель человеческой жизни — познать Кришну и вернуться домой, к Богу. Тот, кто искренне служит Господу с любовью и верой, может разговаривать с Кришной и получать от Него наставления. *Религия без практического опыта общения с Верховной Личностью Бога — никакая не религия. «Шримад-Бхагаватам» называет такую религию разновидностью обмана. Религия подразумевает исполнение воли Кришны, Верховной Личности Бога. Если человек не способен общаться с Кришной и получать от Него наставления, то как он может понять суть религиозных заповедей? Поэтому любые разговоры о религии и религиозном опыте без сознания Кришны — напрасная трата времени*". (ЧЧ Мадхья 4.95)

"Господь [Чайтанья] ответил: «О Шукламбхара, в этих святых местах часто встречаются люди, подобные собакам и лисам. Так, что это значит для Меня? *Если Кришна не разбужен в сердце, никакого блага не будет* от посещения мест паломничества. *Любовь к Кришне - единственная религия*".
(Шри Чаитанйа Мангала. Шрила Лочана Дас Тхакур)

Законы, шастры и религии имеют цель - привести нас к служению Богу напрямую! Это и есть истинная религия!
"*Цель изучения всех Вед — постичь Меня. Я истинный составитель «Веданты» и знаток Вед*". (БГ 15.15)




> в БГ 18:66 Кришна говорит: "Мам экам шаранам ВРАДЖА" ( "Мне одному предайся (сдавайся, найди защиту) во ВРАДЖЕ.) или " Мне предаются только как ВРАДЖУ"


Интересный перевод! Откуда такой? У Прабхупады: шаранам — под защиту; враджа — приди. В сумме - предайся. А здесь получается наоборот: шаранам - предайся (глагол), а враджа - Врадж (существительное)! В целом, на мой взгляд, такой перевод имеет новый, но правильный смысл! Санскрит очень многозначен!
Но, если мы заговорили о Врадже и служении Кришне как во Врадже - спонтанном, искреннем и любовном - то там самые близкие преданные служили и общались с Кришной напрямую, без посредников, и вообще, даже за Бога Его там не считали - Он был им другом, сыном, любовником - но только не Богом! Поэтому и служили они по-другому - не подчинялись - а искренне и добровольно творили добро, доставляли удовольствие, любили и играли, радовали Кришну и друг друга! А поздних Вед (ШБ и БГ) тогда вообще еще не было! И уж точно во Врадже не было жесткой пирамидальной структуры власти, как в религиях! Всё было добровольно! Вот он, духовный коммунизм, о котором Вы часто писали!




> "Те кто посвящают себя Мне напрямую, в действительности не посвящают себя Мне. Мои настоящие преданные, это те, кто посвящают себя моему слуге." - ЧЧ Мадхья 11.28


Правильно - но кто такие истинные слуги Кришны? Об этом точно может сказать только Кришна! И как конкретно служить, кому в какой степени - тоже надо спросить у Кришны! Служение Богу не бывает без служения Его истинным преданным, но общение с Богом и служение Ему первично! Бог всегда в центре!
"*Должно повиноваться больше Богу, нежели человекам*". (Деян 5:29)
Служение преданным - это не подчинение, а искреннее любовное служение:
"*К свободе призваны вы, братия, но любовью служите друг другу*". (Гал.5:13)
А подчиняться, слушаться и повиноваться надо одному лишь Богу:
"Оставь все религии и предайся Мне одному". (БГ 18.66)
"Господу Богу твоему поклоняйся и Ему одному служи". (Мф 4:10)
А во Врадже и подчинения нет - всё от сердца, по любви!

На остальное отвечу позже.

----------


## Андрон

> Директор по определению может быть только один. Даже если фирмой руководит совет директоров, то их директория, конечный план будет один.Вы не получите два противоречащих приказа.


Но в мире множество разных религий, духовных учителей, священных писаний и их толкований!
Они зачастую противоречивы и даже противоположны - например, персонализм и имперсонализм.
Бог один и един - а образов Бога и различных путей к Нему - великое множество!
Как Солнце одно - а лучей у него много, и все летят в разные стороны!




> Как в теле не возникает электрического импульса одновременно перемещающего тело вперед и назад.


Можно напрячь бицепс и трицепс одновременно! 




> Но раздвоение личности, нарушение опорно двигательного аппарата, бред и прочие расстройства управления телом, могут возникнуть, если клетки примут в качестве директора и соответственно директории какой нибудь вирус, с собственной генетической информацией, которая проникая в клетку, принимает форму её директора, превращая её в собственный исполнительный орган. Так же и в организации, если придет кто нибудь в одежде директора, или даже с поддельным удостоверением такового, то он может вас из органы фирмы, настощего директора, превратить вас таким образом в свой исполнительный орган, в итоге нарушится работа предприятия, а вы не получите прибыль и будете уволены.


Да - лже-пророков, лже-гуру и лже-преданных великое множество, и имя им - Легион:
"Иисус повелел нечистому духу выйти из человека, и спросил его: как тебе имя?
Он сказал: «легион», — потому что много бесов вошло в него". (Лк 8:29-30)
Но Иисус исцелял людей от бесов, нечистых духов и ложных идей, а не убивал "демонов"!
И никого от Себя не прогонял, даже Иуду - но был всегда окружен грешниками:
"*Не здоровые имеют нужду во враче, но больные*"! (Мф 9:12)

Надежная защита от лже-пророков - Бог в сердце - Он на раз их распознаёт!
Даже более тонко - ложь и истину в каждой конкретной фразе человека!
Потому что все люди могут и ошибаться, и говорить истину.




> "ПРЕДПОЛОЖИМ МЫ СОСТОИМ В ГРУППЕ, В ЭТОМ НАШЕМ МЕЖДУНАРОДНОМ ОБЩЕСТВЕ. ЕСЛИ КАЖДЫЙ СТАНЕТ ПОВЕЛИТЕЛЕМ, ИЛИ АЧАРЬЕЙ, ТО КАК МОЖНО БУДЕТ УПРАВЛЯТЬ? НЕТ. ДОЛЖЕН БЫТЬ ОДИН ГЛАВА".


Верно!
"Не называйтесь учителями, ибо *один у вас Учитель — Христос, все же вы — братья*"! (Мф 23:8)
"*Где двое или трое собраны во имя Мое, там Я посреди них*". (Мф 18:20)
Это применимо не только к Христу, но также к Кришне и Прабхупаде.
В центре - Бог! А вокруг Него - преданные, объединенные любовью!
У всех разное понимание и разное служение - но все едины духом!
"*Дары различны, но Дух один и тот же;
и служения различны, а Господь один и тот же*;
и действия различны, а Бог один и тот же, производящий всё во всех".
(1Кор 12:4-6)

----------


## Андрон

> Это не относится к знаниям закона Бога, которые вам надо знать, что бы вы могли следовать им, защитив себя от страданий от их несоблюдения.


Знания Вед недостаточно, чтобы познать Бога - нужно предаться Богу в сердце:
"*Верховную душу нельзя осознать ни изучением Вед*, ни с помощью острого ума, ни благодаря слушанию и обсуждению священных писаний. Господь открывает Свою изначальную трансцендентную форму только той душе, которая *принимает Его в глубине своего сердца как единственного учителя и Господина. Только такая душа способна достичь Его* – Высшую душу, Личность Бога, Господа своего сердца". (Катха-Упанишад 1.2.23)

Знающий Бога - знает и исполняет все Веды, потому что знает цель и источник Вед:
"Все нужды, которые удовлетворяет маленький колодец, может сразу удовлетворить большой водоем.
Подобно этому, *тот, кому известно высшее назначение Вед, обретает все описанные в них блага*". (БГ 2.46)

Шастры нужны лишь до обретения Сознания Кришны:
"*Предписания шастр предназначены для не очень разумных людей, стоящих в начале духовного пути.
Они нужны лишь до тех пор, пока человек не почувствует истинный вкус сознания Кришны*". (БГ 2.59)




> Знание о Боге, напротив является основой жизни, то есть здоровья, радости, счастья и тд


Основой является знание Бога, а не знание о Боге  :smilies:

----------


## Алексей Кузьмик

> Кришна неотличен от Его энергий, Майя - энергия Кришны, Майя - это Сатана, так что же - служить Сатане?


Я так, прабхуджи, диспуты вести не умею, если вы даете какие то определения, то будьте любезны обосновывать первоисточниками. "Майя - Сатана", такого определения я не знаю. О какой Майе вы говорите? "Майа" в принципе означает шакти. Чтоб ответить, согласится или возразить на ваш довод, я должен понимать о чем конкретно вы говорите на основе первоисточника. Это во первых. А во вторых при чем тут вообще Майя, если речь шла о Кришне, шастре и бхакте, тождественных друг другу:

 "Тот, кто видит Моего слугу или писания Шримад Бхагаватам отличными от Меня, тот потерял рассудок.  (Чайтанйа Бхагаватам Мадхйа 21. 13-18)

«Бхагавад-гита» — тоже звуковой образ Господа, тождественный Ему.» - ШБ 1.6.25 ком




> Это имперсоналисты видят только тождество (неотличность), не видя различий - "Всё есть Брахман"...
> А Господь Чайтанья проповедовал философию одновременного Единства и Различия.


А у вас есть физический референт того о чем вы говорите? Что за единство, что за различия? И так понятно, что директор а пиджаке несколько отличается от директории в форме набора указаний, директив, тем не менее директор выражается именно директивами, а директивы не могут существовать без директора. Точно так же не бывает директора без того, директором чего он является, то есть предприятия, выполняющего директивы и состоящего из исполнительных органов. И нельзя служить директору лично, поскольку сам директор это единая с предприятием часть, то есть его интерес, которому предполагается служить, выражен в директории и предприятии. На многих предприятиях директор не бывает никогда лично, но все служат личности директора следуя его распоряжениям в отношении предприятия. 

«Служить вайшнаву — значит служить Самому Богу, Верховной Личности.» - ШБ 5.5 Краткое описание.  




> И Прабхупада, говоря о тождественности, всегда подчеркивал важность различий:
> "Энергия Всевышнего неотлична от Него Самого, поэтому материальное мироздание тоже неотлично от Господа, хотя может казаться, что это не так. *Солнечный свет одновременно отличен и неотличен от самого солнца. Находиться в лучах солнца — еще не значит быть на Солнце.* Обитатели материального мира живут в лучах, исходящих от тела Верховной Личности Бога, но, обусловленные материей, они лишены возможности лицезреть Самого Господа". (ШБ 4.31.16)


"Подчеркивание важности" я пока наблюдаю только вами, а в приведенном вами комментарии Прабхупады, слово "важность" или намек на него отсутствуют, напротив он говорит, что отличие иллюзорно, а неспособность "лицезреть Самого Господа" в "материальном" мире, то есть кажущееся отличие, порождено лишь обусловленностью материей, то есть даже не самой материей ("НЕТ НИКАКИХ ПРОЯВЛЕНИЙ МАТЕРИАЛЬНОЙ ЭНЕРГИИ" -ШБ, 7.9.30, ком.), а обусловленностью, а именно материалистичным состоянием сознания, именуемую обусловленностью ( in the material condition.)    




> Поклонение людям или полубогам - это в конечном счете поклонение Кришне - но неправильное!
> Правильно поклоняться Богу напрямую, без посредников! Это не мешает служению людям - а способствует!
> Вообще, слова "тождественны" и "неотличны" не совсем правильные - Господь Чайтанья говорил о *Единстве* - одновременном Единстве и Различии! Например, Солнце едино со своими лучами, но отлично от них. ГенДиректор един со своими сотрудниками, но отличен от них. Бог един со Своими энергиями и творением, но отличен от них. Так, на мой взгляд, более правильно!


Солнце едино и отлично от лучей как раз по функциональным особенностям, источник энергии непосредственно не исполняет функции энергии, например вы не жарите картошку в котле атомного реактора, а соединяете картошку с плитой, подключенной к подстанции, в этом отличие реактора от плиты и от вас, он поделен на разнообразие своих функциональных проявлений.При этом одновременно картошку жарите вы, плита, подстанция, атомный реактор и солнце, которое дает энергию реактору, в этом тождество, тождество изначальной энергии, трансформирующейся в различные формы.

"Причина и следствие одно и то же, но может по-разному проявляться. Так же, как хлопок и хлопок свернутый в нитку, форма изменилась, но это хлопок. И из хлопчатобумажной нити вы делаете ткань. Ткань - хлопок. Но если я скажу: «Хлопок. Принесите хлопок», тогда вы принесете хлопок, а не эту ткань. Но ткань также хлопок. Теперь понятно? Ткань - это не что иное, как хлопок. Но когда я говорю: «Принесите хлопок», вы не принесете ткань ; вы принесете хлопок."- 751029 - Беседа B - Найроби

И технически не предусмотрена возможность и необходимость жарить картошку в атомном реакторе, или давать картошку напрямую Кришне, Источнику энергии, вы можете дать её лишь энергии, например камню на алтаре, дереву, собаке или человеку, и когда вы направляете энергию на владельца энергии в соответствии с распоряжением личности владельца (т.е опосредованно) , то это и означает служить лично владельцу, как клетки мышечных волокон, действуя в соответствии с командным генетическим кодом, осуществляют ваше передвижение и вы говорите : " я иду", хотя идут при этом составляющие вас клетки, одновременно являясь лишь исполнительным органом генетической директории. Так и Кришна, он состоит из молекул, каждая из которых обладает сознанием. « Мы СОСТАВНЫЕ части Верховного Господа. - 680312 - Interview - San Francisco « Мы молекулы Всевышнего» Лекция ЧЧ Ади. 18.02.67. Сан Франциско.И соответственно действует посредством взаимодействия своих составных частей и вы как малекула конституционно можете взаимодействовать с Телом Кришны только через исполнение генетических, то есть предписанных обязанностей в системе органов Тела:

 « у всех без исключения — свои обязанности по отношению к верховному телу. Отказ от выполнения обязанностей, возложенных на каждое живое существо, неминуемо приводит к конфликтам.» - ШБ 2.1.36ком 

«Поклоняться Господу Вишну, Верховной Личности Бога, — значит должным образом выполнять свои обязанности, предусмотренные системой варн и ашрамов. Иного способа удовлетворить Верховную Личность Бога не существует» (Вишну-пурана, 3.8.9).» - ШБ 8.20.11 ком. 

Таким образом вы не непосредственный слуга Кришны, и никогда им не станете, оставаясь слугой слуги, как и Сам Кришна. Соответственно ваше утверждение " можно служить живому Богу лично" - ошибочно ( что я вам уже подтвердил цитатой Шри Чайтаньи ). Нельзя служить лично телу, как абстрагированному от органов и клеток понятию, можно служить личности, служа его печени, селезенке, брюшной полости и тд, таким же образом все проявление представляет собой тело Абсолюта, которому вы можете служить только через это тело и никак иначе. 




> "Между рядовым сотрудником и прямым подчиненным ГенДиректора огромная разница в зарплате и полномочиях!
> Хотя также можно сказать, что в конечном счете и тот, и другой служат ГенДиректору и интересам фирмы."


Это среди демонов эксплуатирующих друг друга, а у бхакт, все поровну. Я в нашей фирме был можно сказать простым "курьером", но получал равную с "директором" часть прибыли. Мы просто поделили обязанности, кто что хочет и может и всё, а прибыль пополам, поскольку вложения равные. Это принцип духовных взаимоотношений - равное распределение благ. Кришна не выделяется никакими преимуществами среди общества, он такая же как и каждый собственность государства, чьи действия регламентированы законом (общества):

"Я всецело нахожусь во власти Моих преданных. На самом деле у Меня нет независимости " ШБ 9.4.63

«Господь и Его слуга не отличны друг от друга.» - ШБ 5.20.33

«Равное распределение богатств - все принадлежит Богу.» - Беседа 28.06.74. Мельбурн.

"The equal distribution of wealth—everything belongs to God" -  740628 - Conversation - Melbourne  




> Прабхупада также писал:
> "Преданный, достигший духовных высот, может свободно разговаривать с Кришной. Истинная цель человеческой жизни — познать Кришну и вернуться домой, к Богу. Тот, кто искренне служит Господу с любовью и верой, может разговаривать с Кришной и получать от Него наставления. *Религия без практического опыта общения с Верховной Личностью Бога — никакая не религия. «Шримад-Бхагаватам» называет такую религию разновидностью обмана. Религия подразумевает исполнение воли Кришны, Верховной Личности Бога. Если человек не способен общаться с Кришной и получать от Него наставления, то как он может понять суть религиозных заповедей? Поэтому любые разговоры о религии и религиозном опыте без сознания Кришны — напрасная трата времени*". ([URL="https://www.vedabase.com/ru/cc/madhya/4/95"]ЧЧ Мадхья 4.95)


Да, получая от тождественного Кришне Ачарии комментарии на слова Кришны и их перевод, вы тем самым лично разговариваете с Кришной, как общаясь с послом, или читая его сообщение, человек лично общается с президентом страны, направившего посла: "Когда мы читаем "Бхагавад-гиту как она есть", следует понимать, что мы получаем личные наставления от Кришны.". письмо, 14.10.73.Когда говорит чистый преданный или духовный учитель, его слова следует воспринимать как сказанные непосредственно Верховной Личностью Бога в системе парампары".*?("Шри Чайтанья-чаритамрита", Антья-лила 5.71, комментарий). 




> Законы, шастры и религии имеют цель - привести нас к служению Богу напрямую! Это и есть истинная религия!
> "*Цель изучения всех Вед — постичь Меня. Я истинный составитель «Веданты» и знаток Вед*". (БГ 15.15)


Нет, вы заблуждаетесь, и в попытке обосновать ложные выводы подводите не соответствующие тезису основания. В БГ 15.15 что то говорится, о служении "напрямую" ? Служение напрямую и означает служение Закону Бога, я вам уже приводил цитату, а чтение шастр полученных от ачарии или слушание ачарии, это и означает получать наставления от Кришны." КТО ИМЕЕТ (знает) ЗАПОВЕДИ Мои и соблюдает их, тот любит Меня; а кто любит Меня, тот возлюблен будет Отцом Моим;" - Иоанна 14:21  «Человеку следует знать, что ачарья — это Я ». ЧЧ ади 1.46 "Между чтением и слушанием осознавшей себя личности нет разницы…"(Письмо Панджаби Премананду, 16 апреля 1976 г.)*




> Интересный перевод! Откуда такой? У Прабхупады: шаранам — под защиту; враджа — приди. В сумме - предайся. А здесь получается наоборот: шаранам - предайся (глагол), а враджа - Врадж (существительное)! В целом, на мой взгляд, такой перевод имеет новый, но правильный смысл! Санскрит очень многозначен!


Перевод из значения слова ВРАДЖ, это название высшей стадии реализации социальных отношений, или обители Кришны. А правомерность такого перевода, основывается на уже приведенных вам фактах, у Кришны ( МАМ),находят прибежище ( Шаранам), только ( экам) во Врадже, поскольку Кришна в этой высшей форме социальных взаимоотношений, находится только там. Я могу найти у вас прибежище от дождя, только под крышей вашего дома, если мои отношения с его обитателями будут соответствовать вашим ожиданиям, соответственно моё отношение к вам будет тождественно моему отношению к обитателям вашего дома, членам вашей семьи.  




> Но, если мы заговорили о Врадже и служении Кришне как во Врадже - спонтанном, искреннем и любовном - то там самые близкие преданные служили и общались с Кришной напрямую, без посредников, и вообще, даже за Бога Его там не считали - Он был им другом, сыном, любовником - но только не Богом! Поэтому и служили они по-другому - не подчинялись - а искренне и добровольно творили добро, доставляли удовольствие, любили и играли, радовали Кришну и друг друга! А поздних Вед (ШБ и БГ) тогда вообще еще не было! И уж точно во Врадже не было жесткой пирамидальной структуры власти, как в религиях! Всё было добровольно! Вот он, духовный коммунизм, о котором Вы часто писали!


Так вы и сейчас общаетесь с Кришной напрямую, только по неведению ( как Арджуна) считаете его другом, матерью, отцом, собакой или деревом, или самим собой. Ничего не поменялось. Поменялось просто ваше отношение, там вы ему конфетку давали что называется "просто так", а тут хотите две конфетки взамен получать, а поскольку такие экономические отношения возможны лишь в том случае, если за эти две конфетки вы заплатите четыре сверху ( а иначе откуда конфетки для других взять таких же?), то вы оказываетесь в постоянном минусе. Решили поэксплуатировать для своих чувств всего одного человека, а от него ответная реакция распространилась на всё общество, как лесной пожар, болезнь или цепь виктимизации, в итоге вы крошечный и слабый оказываетесь один на один, с желающим причинять вам боль эксплуатации свирепым и безжалостным обществом, являющегося лишь отражением вашего умонастроения в огромном зеркале мироздания. Так же как лесной пожар распространялся со временем, или болезнь захватывала постепенно участки тела, так и для восстановления положения, теперь вам предстоит потушить каждое дерево социального леса, и вылечить каждую клетку социального тела до уровня здоровья сознания Голоки. Это может занять вечность, но никакой другой платформы бытия не существует кроме вашего сознания, которое посредством трансформации своего содержимого ( форм), может таким образом двигаться в двух направлениях, либо в сторону определенной ( понятием "врадж") структуризации, либо в сторону неопределенной и потому страшной деструкции содержимого. Простой пример с комнатой, сознание в состоянии добродетели структурирует  содержание комнаты в определенное представлением о порядке состояние, приятное чувствам. Сознание в состоянии невежества напротив деградирует содержимое комнаты в болезненный для чувств хаос. Всё просто, никакой халявы в форме возникновения в вашем сознании отражения, не соответствующего созданному им (сознанием) внешнему образу, просто аксиоматично не может быть.    




> Правильно - но кто такие истинные слуги Кришны? Об этом точно может сказать только Кришна! И как конкретно служить, кому в какой степени - тоже надо спросить у Кришны! Служение Богу не бывает без служения Его истинным преданным, но общение с Богом и служение Ему первично! Бог всегда в центре!


Ваша ошибка в том, что вы используете технологический языковой знак, не связывая его с физическим референтом. Как если бы вы пытались получить вещество, зная лишь названия составляющих его формулы, но не зная при этом никаких параметров этих производных. Как бы вы взяли марганец для реакции, не зная ни его атомного номера, ни атомной массы, ни его электронной конфигурации, а зная лишь слово "марганец"? Вы сейчас сможете из 100 элементов предоставленных вам, сказать который из них марганец? Вы сможете это сделать, только если обратитесь к описанию физического референта этого понятия. Так же, что б оперировать понятиям "общение и служение Богу", у вас должен быть его физический референт, а он как раз идентичен указанным мной " служить Всему под руководством этого Всего в форме Ачарии, знающего желание этого Всего". «Преданный должен стараться понять, что все сущее связано с Кришной, и, исходя из этого, служить всему» - ШБ 3.29.21ком   




> Шастры нужны лишь до обретения Сознания Кришны:
> "Предписания шастр предназначены для не очень разумных людей, стоящих в начале духовного пути.
> Они нужны лишь до тех пор, пока человек не почувствует истинный вкус сознания Кришны". (БГ 2.59)


В приведенном вами комментарии речь не идет о науке о Боге ("the science of God" ) или знании о Боге ("knowledge of Godhead"), в этом комментарии речь идет, как раз о заменителях этого высшего знания в условиях его отсутствия, в форме различных вспомогательных практик. Если бы вы не вырвали из контекста, то это было бы отчетливо видно, вот смотрите:   

"людям, ЛИШЕННЫМ ВЫСШЕГО ЗНАНИЯ, шастры ПРЕДПИСЫВАЮТ ограничивать деятельность своих чувств с помощью духовной ПРАКТИКИ, такой как аштанга-йога, состоящая из ямы, ниямы, асан, пранаямы, пратьяхары, дхараны, дхьяны и самадхи. Но тот, кто, развивая в себе сознание Кришны, познал красоту Верховного Господа, утрачивает всякий интерес к безжизненным материальным объектам. ТАКИМ ОБРАЗОМ, ПРЕДПИСАНИЯ шастр предназначены ДЛЯ НЕ очень РАЗУМНЫХ людей, стоящих в начале духовного пути." - БГ 2.59 ком.

Вы опять подвели под тезис не соответствующее ему основание. Человек всегда нуждается в знании законов природы, от соблюдения которых, и от взаимодействия с которыми зависит успех его жизни, и такое познание непрерывно в силу безграничного потенциала вариативности Кришны, поэтому постижение науки о Кришне, тождественное постижению Кришны, это вечный процесс:   

"Духовный учитель ВСЕГДА ЖАЖДЕТ слушать ПОВЕСТВОВАНИЯ о бесчисленных любовных играх Радхики и Мадхавы. Их имена и описания Их качеств и форм и всегда готов воспевать Их. Духовный учитель жаждет наслаждаться этим непрестанно" - Гуруваштака 5.

«Предаться Кришне может только гьянаван, а не глупец, и это высочайший уровень знания» - «Царь знания», стр. 66) 

«Без гьяны, нет вопроса о бхакте.» - Утренняя прогулка (17 февраля 1974, Бомбей)




> "Знания Вед недостаточно, чтобы познать Бога - нужно предаться Богу в сердце:
> "Верховную душу нельзя осознать ни изучением Вед, ни с помощью острого ума, ни благодаря слушанию и обсуждению священных писаний. Господь открывает Свою изначальную трансцендентную форму только той душе, которая принимает Его в глубине своего сердца как единственного учителя и Господина. Только такая душа способна достичь Его – Высшую душу, Личность Бога, Господа своего сердца". (Катха-Упанишад 1.2.23)"


Во первых Вы снова перепутали "Веды", о которых говорит Кришна в Гите ( "цветистый язык Вед" ) , и соответственно указанная Вами Упанишада, со знанием о ЗАКОНАХ ПРИРОДЫ Кришны ( БГ 4:34,35) которое Кришна, то есть совокупность этих самых законов, составляющих Его природу, дает через Ачарию ( или саму природу) и данную им информацию, которую я и обозначил словом шастра, пояснив употребление понятия в аналогии Директор-директория. Во вторых вы как раз совершили указанную в приведенном вами же стихе ошибку, и попытались познать Бога самостоятельным изучением Вед, в то время как в нем указывается необходимость постижение через посредство учителя и "Господина" ( прабху джанме джанме) в одном лице, от которых вы должны получить дивья гьяну, инструкцию, и реализовав её ( вани сева), "осознать" Кришну. Вот комментарий Прабхупады на приведенный вами стих их Упанишад:        

"Даже выдающиеся знатоки писаний не способны понять Кришну, но при том они берут на себя смелость комментировать «Бхагавад-гиту». ЧИТАТЬ «Бхагавад-гиту» — ЗНАЧИТ ПОСТИГАТЬ КРИШНУ, однако мы видим, что многие ученые в своих попытках познать Кришну допускают грубейшие ошибки. Слова Гопинатхи Ачарьи находят подтверждение во многих ведических писаниях. Так, в «Катха-упанишад» (1.2.23) сказано: (...) Верховную Личность Бога, Сверхдушу, не понять с помощью объяснений, логических умозаключений и обширных познаний. Одних усилий своего ума для этого недостаточно. Господа нельзя понять, даже если изучить все ведические писания. Однако тот, кто ЗАСЛУЖИЛ хотя бы крупицу милости Господа, кто доставил Ему удовольствие, может постичь Его. Кто же достоин милости Господа? Только преданные. Лишь они одни способны понять положение Верховной Личности Бога. Господь открывает Себя искреннему преданному в том случае, если доволен его служением: свайам эва спхуратй адау. Не стоит пытаться понять Господа, просто анализируя слова Вед."
ЧЧ Мадхья 6.87

"К сожалению, многие великие ученые и знатоки Вед не знают их конечной цели. Поэтому в данном стихе Кришна объявляет Себя высшей целью всех три-веди. Настоящие три-веди укрываются под сенью лотосных стоп Кришны и занимаются преданным служением, чтобы удовлетворить Господа. Преданное служение начинается с повторения маха-мантры Харе Кришна и попыток ПОСТИЧЬ ПРИРОДУ Кришны." - БГ 9:20ком 

"Раскрытая Прабхупадой суть приведенной вами шлоки, означает не " изучением Вед не познать Кришну", а " самостоятельным изучением Вед", то есть личными интерпретациями их слов, и без практического служения ачарии, направленного как раз на обретение вигьяны, практической реализации инструкции и её пользы. То есть Кришну тождественного ачарии, вы постигаете через шастру, тождественную Ачарии ( Книга и личность*бхагавата*тождественны друг другу.» - ШБ 1.2.18ком), а не как вы говорите, какими то личными прямыми преданиями, или личными беседами, это просто ваши декларативные доводы, противоречащие всем приведенным мной цитатам, и множеству не приведенных. 

«Вы не можете понять, что сказал мой духовный учитель. Или даже если прочитали какую-то книгу, вы не можете ее понять, пока не услышите мое объяснение. Это называется «система парампары». Нельзя перескочить к старшему гуру, пренебрегая следующим ачарьей, непосредственно следующим за ним ачарьей." Лекция ШБ 08.12.73 Лос-Анджелес

Вы можете увидеть Кришну лишь глазами знания ( что тождественно непосредственному Его восприятию), даже Арджуна, находящийся рядом с Кришной ( как и вы сейчас), не видел Его божественной природы, до тех пор, пока не получил знание об этой природе (дивья гьяну), увидев таким образом Кришну "гьяна-чакшуша" - глазами знания:     

"Верховную Личность Бога можно увидеть глазами знания, гьяна-чакшуша.(...) ЗАДАЧА ГУРУ состоит в том, чтобы раскрыть в ученике способность видеть все глазами знания. Когда ученик пробуждается от невежества, он становится способен видеть Верховную Личность Бога повсюду, ибо Господь и в самом деле находится повсюду.(...) Мы не видим Бога потому, что нам НЕДОСТАЁТ СОВЕРШЕННОГО ЗНАНИЯ." - ШБ 8.1.11 




> Основой является знание Бога, а не знание о Боге


Разница в чем?  

"В начале было Слово, и Слово было у Бога, и Слово было Бог.
Оно было в начале у Бога.
Все чрез Него начало быть, и без Него ничто не на?чало быть, что на?чало быть.
В Нем была жизнь, и жизнь была свет человеков" - Иоанна 1:1-4

Идентичные понятия:

"пока человек не избавится от ложных представлений о природе тела и души, он НЕ СМОЖЕТ ПОСТИЧЬ БОГА, а пока в обществе НЕТ ЗНАНИЙ О БОГЕ, прогресс материальной цивилизации — каким бы блестящим он ни был — следует рассматривать как деградацию общества." - 
ШБ 2.7.42




> "Но в мире множество разных религий, духовных учителей, священных писаний и их толкований!
> Они зачастую противоречивы и даже противоположны - например, персонализм и имперсонализм.
> Бог один и един - а образов Бога и различных путей к Нему - великое множество!
> Как Солнце одно - а лучей у него много, и все летят в разные стороны!"


В мире может быть много спекуляций, относительно точных законов Бога, тождественных законам природы, то есть физике, химии, биологии и тд, но законы от этого не меняются, соответственно единственным путем "прийти к Богу", как я уже вам процитировал является следование Его Закону, так же как единственным вариантом оставаться на свободе, является соблюдение законов государства, а вариативность заключается лишь в добровольности или принудительном порядке, вот и всё.

----------


## Андрон

> будьте любезны обосновывать первоисточниками. "Майя - Сатана", такого определения я не знаю.


Майя - иллюзия, Сатана - отец лжи (Ин 8:44).
Прабхупада говорил, что Сатана - это Майя.
Я с этим согласен, это обсуждалось тут.




> «Бхагавад-гита» — тоже звуковой *образ Господа*, тождественный Ему.» - ШБ 1.6.25 ком


Вот именно - образ! Разве Образ всегда и во всём тождественен Оригиналу?
Да, внешне очень похож - но есть и отличия! Бывают, например, подделки!
Можно ли сказать, что карта тождественна местности? - И да, и нет!
Карта должна точно отражать местность и помогать в ориентировании.
Но "Карта - не Местность"! Карта - лишь образ/схема местности.
Карта рисуется с местности знающими местность людьми.
Но карта обладает определенной точностью, масштабом.
На карте обозначен лес - но не отдельные деревья!
В карте могут быть неточности, погрешности, ошибки!
Не стоит ходить по местности, уткнувшись в карту!




> директор а пиджаке несколько отличается от директории в форме набора указаний, директив, тем не менее директор выражается именно директивами, а директивы не могут существовать без директора.


Здесь и далее Вы видите одновременно единство и различия, и тут я с Вами полностью согласен!
Важны одновременно и единство, и различия - это сбалансированный и гармоничный подход.




> неспособность "лицезреть Самого Господа" в "материальном" мире, то есть кажущееся отличие, порождено лишь обусловленностью материей, то есть даже не самой материей ("НЕТ НИКАКИХ ПРОЯВЛЕНИЙ МАТЕРИАЛЬНОЙ ЭНЕРГИИ" -ШБ, 7.9.30, ком.), а обусловленностью, а именно материалистичным состоянием сознания, именуемую обусловленностью


Верно - такое состояние сознания и называется Майя - Иллюзия!
Когда мы не видим Бога во всём, и видим себя отделенными от Бога.
А в Сознании Кришны мы видим, что всё есть Бог и различные Его энергии,
а себя ощущаем едиными с Богом, но и отличными от Него - как часть и целое,
мы неразлучны, и у нас есть особые отношения с Богом лично и единая воля с Ним!
Весь мир тогда воспринимается духовным, все люди - слугами Бога, мы в Боге и Бог в нас!




> вы не жарите картошку в котле атомного реактора


Вы меня плохо знаете  :biggrin1: 




> И технически не предусмотрена возможность и необходимость жарить картошку в атомном реакторе, или давать картошку напрямую Кришне, Источнику энергии, вы можете дать её лишь энергии, например камню на алтаре, дереву, собаке или человеку


А Прасад Вы кому предлагаете - Божеству (образу Бога) - или всё же Самому Богу?
Ах да - они же неотличны... Может и общаться тогда тоже лично с Божеством?

"Я Господь, Бог твой. Да не будет у тебя других богов пред лицом Моим.
*Не делай себе кумира и никакого изображения; не поклоняйся им и не служи им*,
ибо Я Господь, Бог твой, Бог ревнитель". (Исх 20:2-5)

Я, когда общаюсь с человеком, - не обращаюсь к его рукам или ногам -
а смотрю ему в глаза, в лицо, и взываю к его разуму и душе, а не к телу.
Точно так же, для личного общения с Богом я стараюсь обращаться к Богу в своем сердце.
Личное общение с Богом осуществляется не через Божество, а через Сверхдушу - это ее функция:
"*Дух истины наставит вас на всякую истину*; ибо не от Себя говорить будет,
но будет говорить, что услышит, и будущее возвестит вам". (Ин 16:13)




> ваше утверждение " можно служить живому Богу лично" - ошибочно


Перечитайте Бхагавад-Гиту. Где там Кришна говорит, что нужно служить Ему через слуг или полубогов?
Напротив - вся суть БГ - предаться Кришне (БГ 18.66) и служить Ему лично, а не религиям или полубогам!

Если Вы утверждаете, что лично Кришне служить невозможно (хмм, а Гопи?) -
то значит из цепочки "слуга слуги слуги" никто не служит лично Кришне?
То есть эта цепочка замкнута сама на себя, и Кришны в ней нет?

Тогда, может быть, переименуем "Сознание Кришны" в "Сознание Слуги Слуги Слуги"?
Если все служат другим слугам и энергиям Кришны - то кто же служит лично Кришне?
Разве этого хочет Кришна - чтобы все служили кому угодно - только не Ему лично?
Вот это и называется Майя - когда все забыли, слугами Кого они являются!




> «Господь и *Его слуга* не отличны друг от друга.» - ШБ 5.20.33


Вот именно! *Слуга Бога* - а не слуга слуги слуги!
Когда человек служит Богу лично, непосредственно -
он становится почти неотличен от Бога по качествам!
В христианстве "Преподобный" значит "подобный Богу".
Также Арджуна был даже внешне очень похож на Кришну,
и по силе/мужеству - их называли героями-побратимами!
Это относится к слугам Бога - а не к "слуге слуги слуги"!

Если Веды и Гуру неотличны от Кришны - зачем вообще тогда нужен Кришна?
Живите себе по Ведам - по своему пониманию Вед - или по пониманию Гуру.
Нет! - Веды и Гуру и нужны для того, чтобы привести нас к Кришне лично!

Вот Христос - истинный Сын Божий, и служит непосредственно и лично Богу:
"Я в Отце и Отец во Мне. Слова, которые говорю Я вам, говорю не от Себя;
*Отец, пребывающий во Мне, Он творит дела*". (Иоан.14:10)
"*Не Моя воля, но Твоя да будет*". (Лук.22:42)

Слуга исполняет волю своего хозяина.
Слуга Бога исполняет волю Бога!
А слуга слуги - волю слуги!

Представьте, что Вы пришли к своему другу в его дом, и Вас встречает его слуга.
Вы же не со слугой общаться пришли - и попросите его проводить Вас к хозяину.
В этом и есть функция настоящего слуги - встретить Вас - и проводить к хозяину!
А если он скажет: "Зачем вам хозяин? Я за него! Я его слуга! Я неотличен от него!"
Так делают лже-слуги - подменяют собой хозяина, захватывают власть в доме, а хозяина выгоняют!
Веды и Гуру нужны и важны, но их функция - познакомить нас с Богом! А жить надо уже по воле Бога!

Подход "Слуга слуги слуги" порождает жесткую пирамидальную иерархическую структуру власти.
Получается, что непосредственно Богу служат лишь первые в Парампаре, уже покинувшие этот мир.
А остальные служат по цепочке - и ошибки всё накапливаются, как в игре "испорченный телефон"!
Если же каждый служит лично Богу, и при этом все служат друг другу, потому что так хочет Бог,
и все помогают друг другу сблизиться лично с Богом, и все равны перед Богом - вот это Вриндаван!

Прабхупада служил своему учителю, преданным и всем людям - это несомненно!
Но как Вы считаете - служил ли Прабхупада *также* Кришне лично и непосредственно?

"*Те, кто поклоняется полубогам, родятся среди полубогов; поклоняющиеся предкам отправятся к предкам; те, кто поклоняется духам и привидениям, окажутся в этих формах жизни; те же, кто поклоняется Мне, будут жить со Мной*". (БГ 9.25)

Так кому же поклоняться? Богу лично - или Его слугам/энергиям? Выбор за Вами!

----------


## Алексей Кузьмик

> Перечитайте Бхагавад-Гиту. Где там Кришна говорит, что нужно служить Ему через слуг или полубогов?


Бг 4.34 — Чтобы узнать истину, вручи себя духовному учителю. Вопрошай его смиренно и служи ему. Осознавшие себя души могут дать тебе знание, ибо они узрели истину.
Бг 4.35 — Получив от осознавшей себя души истинное знание, ты больше никогда не впадешь в заблуждение, ибо это знание поможет тебе увидеть, что все живые существа — частицы Всевышнего или, иными словами, что все они пребывают во Мне.

" Услышать Кришну можно, только принадлежа к ученической преемственности. Поэтому знание любого человека, полученное не по цепи ученической преемственности, останется несовершенным, по крайней мере это относится к пониманию «Бхагавад-гиты». Такой человек не вправе высказывать какие-либо суждения о «Бхагавад- гите» - Бг 18.75 ком.




> Напротив - вся суть БГ - предаться Кришне (БГ 18.66) и служить Ему лично, а не религиям или полубогам!


«никто не может приблизиться к Кришне сам; сделать это можно только при посредничестве духовного учителя. Духовный учитель играет роль прозрачной среды между Богом и учеником, хотя опыт, который получает при этом ученик, — это опыт непосредственного общения с Богом. В этом кроется великая тайна ученической преемственности. Истинный духовной учитель может помочь нам услышать «Бхагавад- гиту» непосредственно, как услышал ее Арджуна.» - Бг 18.75 ком.

‘Those who are My direct devotees are actually not My devotees, but those who are the devotees of My servant are factually My devotees.’ - CC Madhya 11.28

«Do not ever try to approach Krishna directly. Anyone who talks of Krishna without service to Guru will not be successful.» -670927 - Letter to Devananda written from Delhi

«Krishna is never approached directly. Krishna is approached through His bonafide servitors.» - 700108 - Letter to Sudama written from Los Angeles

«Your next question is, should we love Krishna or love the spiritual master: You cannot go to Krishna directly, loving Him. (…) If anyone tries to please Krishna directly, he's fool number one.» - 721214 - Letter to Tusta Krsna written from Ahmedabad




> Если Вы утверждаете, что лично Кришне служить невозможно (хмм, а Гопи?)


Гопи служат Кришне через Радхарани. " Счастье Кришны зависит от того, насколько счастливы гопи. Поэтому ВСЕ преданные во Вриндаване стараются служить гопи, а именно Радхарани и Ее спутницам. Заслужив благосклонность гопи, можно с легкостью завоевать расположение Кришны, ибо Кришна принимает служение от того преданного, которого представят Ему гопи." - ЧЧ ади 4.189 




> то значит из цепочки "слуга слуги слуги" никто не служит лично Кришне?


Ваше понимание принципа "служить лично" укрепиться, если вы переведете этот текст:

«The more you make advancement in Krishna Consciousness you will see Krishna everywhere. Not only on the bank of the river, but also on streets, trees, lampposts, and so on. The more you see like that you know you are making tangible advancement in Krishna Consciousness. Actually, there is nothing but Krishna all around us.(…)It is simply by the influence of Maya that we forget the relationship of Krishna with everything that be.» - 671221 - Letter to Krishna Devi written from San Francisco 




> Тогда, может быть, переименуем "Сознание Кришны" в "Сознание Слуги Слуги Слуги"?


"Сознание Кришны" = "Сознание Слуги Слуги Слуги"

«Я не брахман, Я не кшатрий, Я не вайшья и не шудра. Я не брахмачари, не семейный человек, не ванапрастха и не санньяси. Я считаю Себя лишь слугой слуги слуги лотосных стоп Господа Шри Кришны, покровителя гопи. Он подобен океану нектара. Он — источник трансцендентного блаженства для всей Вселенной. Бытие Его всегда исполнено великолепия». - ЧЧ Мадхья 13.80




> Если все служат другим слугам и энергиям Кришны - то кто же служит лично Кришне?


"все служат Кришне" - ШБ 10.13.51




> Разве этого хочет Кришна - чтобы все служили кому угодно - только не Ему лично?


«we do not find anything within this cosmic manifestation except the Lord Himself.» - CC adi 13.76

Вы можете попробовать служить Кришне напрямую, ровно столько сколько вы хлебушек тоже напрямую будете получать, и все необходимое для жизни. А то какой то двойной стандарт, кушать вы согласны опосредованно получать, а служить напрямую только согласны  :smilies:

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> "Сознание Кришны" = "Сознание Слуги Слуги Слуги"


В служении Кришне всегда должен присутствовать Кришна. Слуга слуги слуги - такая субординация и в армии есть.
Нужно добавить Кришну.
Слуга слуги слуги ... слуги... Кришны. Без Кришны это не будет сознанием Кришны.

Служение полубогам тоже может являться служением Кришне, если полубог воспринимается как Кришна. Но на этой стадии это еще не чистое служение Кришне. Для чистого служения нужен чистый Кришна. Где чистый Кришна, там чистый слуга и наоборот.

Примеры с гопи неудачны, т.к. там где гопи, там всегда Кришна, поэтому служение гопи равноценно служению Кришне. Но если гопи без Кришны, то это уже не гопи.

Поэтому когда говорят, что вот надо служить гопи, а не Кришне, это не так. Где гопи, там всегда Кришна. Их цели совпадают. Гопи хочет накормить Кришну маслом, а Кришна хочет чтобы его накормили маслом. Их цели - одно и то же. Поэтому гопи неотлична от Кришны в плане служения не сама по себе, а неотличны в смысле цели.

Поэтому слуга слуги слуги Кришны. Если убрать Кришну, то цель этих "слуга слуги слуги" может отличаться от цели Кришны, и это не будет служением Кришне, и значит служение не достигнет цели, - Кришны, масло не достигнет Кришны, не будет сознания Кришны. И слуги значит эти не имеют чистое сознание Кришны, не гопи они. Если же цель не отличается от цели Кришны, то значит там есть Кришна.

Насчет "все служат Кришне", - нет, все служат цели. Эти цели становятся неотличными от Кришны только на уровне Кришны, когда масло достигает рта Кришны. Ниже уровня Кришны они вполне себе отличны от Кришны и поэтому не являются служением. К тому же такое "служение" никая не заслуга наша, а наоборот, осуществляется в обход нашего сознания, которое норовит украсть, а не послужить. А раз это не наша заслуга, то какое-же это служение? Украденное возвращается Кришне его слугами из нашего амбара, где мы норовим спрятать от него его масло в своих сундуках. Сундуки являются нашей целью. Мы знать не знаем Кришну, зато хорошо знаем свои сундуки. Поэтому у нас сознание сундуков. Мы сделали масло из молока коров Кришны, но не для него, а для себя, а точнее для своих, как нам кажется, сундуков. Тогда слуги Кришны приходят и забирают это масло для Кришны. А нам достаются проблемы.

----------


## Андрон

> В служении Кришне всегда должен присутствовать Кришна. Слуга слуги слуги - такая субординация и в армии есть.
> Нужно добавить Кришну. Слуга слуги слуги ... слуги... Кришны. Без Кришны это не будет сознанием Кришны.


Евгений, согласен почти со всем, что Вы написали!
Единственное, Вы описали реальную картину мира - что все служат различным слугам/энергиям Кришны - т.е. в конечном счете служат Кришне (или Его целям), но несовершенно. Да - мир так устроен - но каково наше место в этом мире, в этой пирамиде служения? К чему нам стремиться, чего мы можем достичь? Лично мне далеко не всё равно - служить ли Кришне лично, напрямую - или Его низшим, внешним энергиям - Майе, Маммоне...
Я согласен, что мир устроен именно так - но я хочу служить Богу напрямую!

Алексей, я обязательно отвечу позже!

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> Да - мир так устроен - но каково наше место в этом мире, в этой пирамиде служения? К чему нам стремиться, чего мы можем достичь? Лично мне далеко не всё равно - служить ли Кришне лично, напрямую - или Его низшим, внешним энергиям - Майе, Маммоне...
> Я согласен, что мир устроен именно так - но я хочу служить Богу напрямую!


У кого какие ценности, у того такое и место. Кто какой маммоне служит, такое и место занимает. У кого какие ценности, тот к тому и стремится. "Где сокровище ваше, там будет и сердце ваше."

Если Кришна для вас превыше сундуков, то ничто не мешает реализовать эту ценность. Проблема в том, что глядя на сундук, нельзя увидеть Кришну. Но все возможности открыты. В перспективе. И нет никаких заборов кроме нашего греха. Первая проблема наша не в том, что нет возможности служить Кришне, а в том, что мы согласны разменять Кришну на менее ценные вещи. А вторая проблема, что ради того, чтобы заполучить эти ценности, мы готовы на грех. Грех это метод заполучить ценности в обход дхармы.

Хорошие примеры в Брихад Бхагаватамрите. Гоп кумар попадал на разные планеты, и на этих планетах все были счастливы их тамошним положением, которое например дает служение полубогам и т.д. Но он не был счастлив, не был согласен разменять своего Гопала на что-то менее ценное. То есть был верен своей высшей ценности, и эта верность и служение ей привели его на Голоку.

Но можно сказать, ему повезло, у него уже была такая высшая ценность. Что же делать людям, если у них нет еще такой высшей ценности? Очень просто - служить той высшей ценности которую они знают сейчас. И если эта ценность будет довольна их служением, она раскроет им глаза на то, что стоит выше неё. Так и гоп-кумар за каждой планетой ему открывалась более высокая планета. У любой ценности нет предела, в своем устремлении к лучшему, все ценности ведут к Кришне. Если служить ценности не в её ограниченном виде, а в том, куда она устремлена. В своем устремлении у неё нет предела.

Если же мы зафиксируем свое сокровище, то тогда остановимся. Поэтому не нужно фиксировать ценности. Всегда у всякого лучшего есть то, что еще лучше. Вот эта дорога ведет к Кришне.

Тут нужно сделать одну оговорку. Дорога эта доступна только для тех, кто готов исполнять дхарму. Миллионеры ведь тоже устремлены к накоплению всё больших и больших богатств, но это не приводит их к Кришне. Их проблема в том, что их привлекает не столько само богатство, сколько личное владение им, возвышение с его помощью. И эта идея о личном владении не дает им исполнять дхарму. Он не служат богаству, а хотят заставить богатство служить себе. Хотят возвысить себя с помощью богатства. Если бы не эта проблема, не было бы ничего плохого в стремлении к всевозрастающему богатству, ведь Кришна источник всех богатств.

Богатсво это шакти, энергия. Дхарма состоит в том, чтобы служить энергии в её благе. И наивысшее благо для энергии - это Кришна. Грех же состоит в том, чтобы вместо того, чтобы служить благу энергии, мы присваем себе энергию ради своего блага. Это саморазрушительная деятельность, т.к. энергия жива и долго не будет терпеть что её присвоили. Накопленные сверхмеры, они объединяются и превращаются в дракона, который противостоит нам этом на нашем пути. То есть адхармой мы создаем себе такое препятствие.

Кто же стремится сделать благо другим, для того нет никаких препятствий. Поэтому и сказано - возлюби ближнего, эта вторая заповедь равна первой (возлюби Бога). И равны они потому что благо ближнему (энергии) - это Бог, а благо Бога это ближний. И благо это - любовь. Поэтому возлюби, то есть принеси благо, а не отними. И возлюби как самого себя, потому что ты  тоже энергия и тело это энергия. И благо их неотлично от блага ближнего и блага Бога. Служи благу ближнего как благу себя и благу бога, т.к. это одно и то же благо. Это дхарма. Отнимая же благо у ближнего, отнимаем у себя и у Бога. В этом состоит грех.

Выше упомянуто как мы размениваем Кришну на низшие ценности. Эти низшие ценности - энергии. Всё что ниже Кришны - это энергии. Есть 2 варианта общаться с энергиями - первый - заполучать их себе, либо второй вариант - служить их благу. Первый - путь деградации, второй - путь прогресса, в перспективе ведущий к Кришне, т.к. нет предела благу, всё благо в своем устремлении ведет к Кришне, как к источнику благ.

Поэтому служение полубогам ради их блага приводит к Кришне, а служение полубогам ради своего блага не приводит к Кришне и осуждается Кришной, как мы знаем.

Цепочка служение слуге-слуги-слуги, это служение всегда имеет какую то цель. Цель это - благо. Всё благо происходит от Кришны, поэтому если даже мы не знаем еще Кришну, но служим по цепочке слуга слуги слуги ради их блага, то само это служение приведет нас к Кришне, как к высшему благу по мере реализации нижестоящих благ.

Если же в цепочке слуга слуги слуги кто-то служит кому-то ради своего блага, то всё это служение приводит к деградации. Например так происходит в современной армии. Все служат, но кого-то заставляют, кто-то имеет корыстные цели и т.д. Цепочка есть, служение есть, а толку нет.

Поэтому очень важно правильно выбрать объект служения. А также не отождествлять объект служения и цель служения. 
Энергии просты и бесхитросны. Люди часто корыстны и хотят чтобы служили им или их целям. Если отождествить людей и цель служения, то легко ошибиться в целях. 

Главное - служить благу. Благо легко понятно каждому. Кто ищет благо, легко увидит в чем оно состоит. Кто ищет благо выше блага, также не встретит препятствий. 

Кто ищет благо выше понимания (а именно где-то там, за границами понимания находится Кришна), должен будет пройти по степенькам от реализации блага к реализации более высокого блага и еще более высокого блага и т.д., пройти этот путь реализаций своим пониманием, и тогда, реализуя все предыдущие блага, увидит наконец истинное благо, и Кришну, из которого оно исходит.

Жизнь коротка, скажете вы, когда же мы успеем реализовать все мыслимые и немыслимые блага, когда денег не хватает даже на новую квартиру или автомобиль? Да, с низшими энергиями тяжело работать, может понадобиться целая вечность, чтобы шагать таким сложным путем. У нас нет вечности для этого. И невозможно поднять в высь то, что по своей природе должно лежать на дне.

Поэтому оставим тяжелое внизу, и позволим устремиться ввысь тому, что рождено для полета.

У нас есть уши, язык, ум, мы можем реализовывать благо в звуке, а не в железе. Это куда быстрее и доступнее. Реализовал благо- посмотрел, оценил, увидел, что бывает лучше, реализовал это лучшее, опять оценил, опять пониманием шагнул, что можно еще лучше, с помощью звука и энергий реализовал и это, и так, в кооперации с нашим телом, очень быстро можно прийти к истинному благу. Наше тело это космический корабль, позволяющий попасть в любую точку вселенной с её особенным пониманием счастья и блага. 

Но наш мир сошел с ума, он не занимается изучением возможностей этого космического корабля, который есть в наличии у каждого, а вместо этого титаническими усилиями, якобы ради блага, благой цели, во вред себе и окружающему миру, строит чудовищные корабли из железа, и в результате вместо того, чтобы прогуливаться по райским мирам, вынашивает бессмысленные безумные планы послать на верную смерть очередного испытателя ради служения сумасшедшим идеям о колонизации тамагунных областей в космосе. Полетим, мол, во тьму ради света. Нет, такое служение никому ничего хорошего не принесет. Если хочешь света, нужно идти в свет. Если хочешь больше света, иди в больший свет. К благу идут по ступенькам блага. От имеющегося блага к большему.

----------


## Алексей Кузьмик

> В служении Кришне всегда должен присутствовать Кришна. Слуга слуги слуги - такая субординация и в армии есть.
> Нужно добавить Кришну.
> Слуга слуги слуги ... слуги... Кришны. Без Кришны это не будет сознанием Кришны.


Если вы заметили, то выражение "Сознание Слуги Слуги Слуги" принадлежит не мне, а тому, кому я отвечал, и очевидно имеется ввиду ЧЧ ади. 13.80 Так, что вы понапрасну стали опровергать тезис, который и не выдвигался. При том, что в обоснованиях вы, а точнее желающий оправдать воровство ( тема со дня на день получит развитие в разделе) ум, стандартно допускаете концептуальную ошибку. И раз уж вы используете исключительно декларативные доводы, хоть и апеллирующие к знанию мной сидханты, то и я позволю себе тоже самое до какой то степени.




> Гопи хочет накормить Кришну маслом, а Кришна хочет чтобы его накормили маслом. Их цели - одно и то же. Поэтому гопи неотлична от Кришны в плане служения не сама по себе, а неотличны в смысле цели.


Кришна хочет накормить маслом всех, в частности обезьян. При этом возникает кажущийся, но очень информационного содержательный конфликт целей, мама Яшода наказывает за это Кришну, а тому приходится красть для этого масло "против" воли матери. Конфликт именно кажущийся, потому что на самом деле мать Яшода тоже хочет разделить масло равно между всеми, ведь равное распределение благ это суть духовной жизни, отличающая её от демонизма, материального сознания: "О лучший из брахманов, без святых людей, у которых нет иной цели, кроме Меня, Я не хочу наслаждаться духовным блаженством и Своим непревзойденным богатством." - ШБ 9.4.64* «*Равное распределение богатств* - все принадлежит Богу.» - Беседа 28.06.74. Мельбурн. 

При этом конфликт Яшоды (гопи) и Кришны одновременно содержит в себе реализацию множества целей Кришны, связанных с ачаром и прачаром, то есть с наделением знанием живых существ, ну и конечно же с самой раса лилой, вкусом эмоциональной вариативности, которая в сочетании с маслом (шакти) ,знанием и равным распределением благ делает совершенное бытие ультимативно совершенным. Все как в де юре Исккон , вы получаете прасад, содержащий в себе бхакти расу, гьяна шакти, а так же пурушартху, в которой равное распределение является дхармой ( условное различение, поскольку каждая производная полна и содержит в себе все остальные) и мокшей, масло(ресурсы) соответственно - артхой и камой ( еще раз повторю, все это одно целое, как например любовь (бхакти) между матерью и ребенком подразумевает двусторонний метаболизм знания (гьяна шакти), ответственности (дхармы), ресурсов (артхи), эмоций (кама) и решения проблем (мокша) и каждая из составляющих обеспечивает все остальные. 

Вам необходимо понять, что нет рта  отделенного от Кришны, поскольку нет никого кроме Кришны, а руки и ноги других, это как раз и есть эти : " «Повсюду Его руки, ноги, глаза, лики и уши." - БГ 13:14. Вам не нужно для совершенства больше никакой информации, если у вас есть бхакти лата биджа, желание служить Кришне. Просто подходите к окну смотрите в него и повторяете этот стих из Гиты на четках, до тех пор пока не услышите слово " Его", хотя бы раз. После этого откладываете четки и бежите по лестнице к Кришне на улицу, захватив масло из холодильника, при этом в зеркало не смотритесь когда повторяете шлоку, все остальные - Кришна, кроме вас, вы слуга Кришны, шакти, с этой платформы есть только Вы, Кришна, и Волшебная Роща Вриндавана, которая посредством Баладевы-Ачарии говорит вам, чего хочет Кришна, и посредством природы Радхарани соединяет вас с Кришной в себе, выдавая необходимый реквизит, ресурс по вашей просьбе, выраженной в Махамантре. Но по дороге вас ждет препятствие, лукавый змий, Путана, принимающие облик лже гуру, ложного эго и ложного чувства собственности или ложной собственности, то есть ложных Баладевы и Радхарани ( Лакшми). Первый перевернет картину реальности в вашем сознании, трансформируя бхакти " Все Кришна, а я слуга", в каму (вожделение) - "Я Кришна, а все остальные мои слуги ". А вторая даст вам возможность добровольно пить яд материального существования из груди природных ресурсов, к которой вы крепко присосетесь в страстном желании удовлетворить возникший под влиянием камы голод (жадность), образовавшийся в процессе общения с принципом лже гуру, представленном в вариативности от собственного ума, до его отражения на вьясаасанах. Таким образом вместо сознания "сама даршинах" или "сама дрк", единого восприятия всего Кришны, возникает сознание " бхина дрк" - сепаратизм, расчленение тела Кришны, и соответственно Его потеря в каждой из отрезанных ножом такого сознания частей.

«Слушайте меня все внимательно! Воистину говорю вам, что тот, кто поклоняется Мне непосредственно, пренебрегая Моими слугами и преданными,-отверженный негодяй, так он режет мое тело на части. Поклонение такого человека для Меня как горящие угли на Моем теле.» ( Чайтанья-бхагавата , мадхья-кханда, 19.207-208)

Таким образом сознание теряет восприятие анатомической связи частей Целого, клеток Кришны, с самим Целым, Кришной. Соответственно отрезанные ножом ложного восприятия "бхина дрк" части, приобретают в материальных глазах иллюзию самостоятельного бытия форм, с собственными ртами и желудками, а Кришна приобретает таким образом форму абстрагированной от них и потому ложной, то есть не содержащей физического референта концепции, которая производится умом "бхина дрк" из элементов ограниченного опыта, всегда разного в каждом индивидуальном уме, и поэтому аксиоматично не предполагающего возможности использования его в качестве благообразующей общей системы ценностей индивидуумов, и напротив по самой своей сути, являющегося причиной деградации блага (благости), то есть причиной социальной отчужденности и войн. « индивидуализм является причиной личных конфликтов.» - ПШП Брахмананде, 18 ноября 1967

"As the blazing fire of death, I cause great fear to whoever makes the least discrimination between himself and other living entities ( в пословном переводе - "между телами"), because of a *differential outlook*. ( bhinna-drsah — диференцированное восприятие)" - SB 3.29.26 

Поскольку реальный желудок и рот Кришны, единый когда то в сознании индивидуума с совокупностью составных частей Тела Кришны, то есть всех живых существ, перестает существовать при иллюзорном его расчленении, то связанная с этим единым ртом и желудком энергия ( например масло), рассредоточенная среди составных, теперь разъединенных восприятием частей-джив, приобретает в ложном эго форму либо частной собственности, либо форму абстрактной собственности абстрагированной от физического референта концепции Бога, созданной умом, и потому предназначенную для служения чувствам, то есть так же масло Кришны в этом акте, превращается в "Моё" масло, замыкаясь в подвешенных подальше от остальных горшках, представленных нашим ложным "Я" в его "Моё", грихе. «Тот, кто поклоняется Божеству в храме, но не знает, что Верховный Господь в виде Параматмы находится в сердце каждого живого существа, пребывает в невежестве и подобен человеку, бросающему жертвенные дары в золу.» - ШБ 3.29.22 «Тот, кто поклоняется Божеству в храме, но пренебрегает Моим присутствием во всех живых существах, никогда не доставит мне удовольствия, даже если при этом он совершает все необходимые обряды и предлагает Мне все атрибуты поклонения.» - ШБ 3.29.24 «Исполняя предписанные обязанности, преданный должен поклоняться Божеству, образу Верховной Личности Бога, *до тех пор, пока* не осознает Мое присутствие в своем сердце, и в сердцах всех остальных живых существ.» - ШБ 3.29.25 

Та же аналогия с запертой в клетке Ситой-Лакшми, когда сознание трансформирует свою форму из части Целого, то есть полезной молекулы-клетки организма, связанной метаболизмом или другими словами равным распределением благ со всеми остальными клетками, составляющими общие органы четырех подразделений варнашрамы, в форму одноклеточной бактерии с собственным метаболизмом, конкурирующую теперь за жизнь со всем организмом, и всегда проигрывающую конкуренцию по причине неравенства сил. "Тех же, кто, подобно Раване, хочет сам владеть Лакшми, неминуемо накажут законы природы: такие люди лишатся даже того немногого, что у них есть. И в конце концов к ним придет всепожирающая смерть, посланница Кришны, и заберет у них саму жизнь." ШБ 5.14.24 ком 

Но поскольку та или иная временная форма (горшок), возникает в воспринимающем бессмертном сознании, то после поглощения индивидуальной энергии ( масла  :smilies:  ) с деформацией индивидуальной формы (горшков) организмом ( Дамодарой), то есть смертью, очерченная рамками опыта "бхина дрик" форма сознания заново наполняется индивидуальным частным содержимым, в форме того или иного обусловленного эгоизмом живого существа, а вечная лила конфликта интересов Яшоды (индивидуалиста в проекции на нас) и Дамодары (духовного коммуниста, " воришки масла в законе, уделяющего всё на общее"  :smilies:  ), повторяется "до тех пор", пока Кришна не вырастет и не совершит государственный переворот, где то убедив пастухов словом сделать плоды труда достоянием всего Говардхана, вместо бессмысленной их консервации в "горшках" и "клетках" полубогов, символизирующих там мелко корыстные интересы чувств, а где то силой вырвав собственность из рук Камсы, олицетворяющего как раз ложную ментально-мануфактурную концепцию Бога Ишвары, тождественную атеизму, и захватившую сейчас 100% энергии всех религиозных движений и планеты в целом.

« Весь мир является собственностью Бога, но временно он незаконно оккупирован агентами майи»  - 730828 - Letter to Bahudak written from Bhaktivedanta Manor, UK           

Разобранный механизм, действительно не имеет ни своей формы (рупы) в куче деталей (картины восприятия "бхина дрк"), ни своего наименования (намы), ни своих качеств (гуны), ни своей функциональности (лилы). Как ампутированные части тела, представляют собой лишь труп, в котором нельзя узнать его бывшего хозяина. Чтобы куча запчастей вновь превратилась в полезный механизм, а груда органов в здоровое тело, необходимы три вещи. Первое, что необходимо сделать это собрать детали и органы вместе в порядке определенном инструкцией и анатомией. Для этого необходимо обратится к представителю разработчика или к профессору анатомии и медицины, причем, чтобы не испортить детали, необходимо тщательно проверить полномочия данных лиц, есть ли у них выданные разработчиком лицензии или приказ министерства образования осуществлять консультативную деятельность (в случае с профессором). Как вы поняли данных лиц олицетворяет собой истинный Баладева-Кришна, который в Брахмавайварта Пуране при свидетельстве Ганги выдал такую лицензию и приказ Прабхупаде, говорящего нам:

«Вся совокупность гигантского проявления воспринимаемого чувствами материального мира является *телом* Абсолютной Истины» - ШБ 2.1.24

«Космическое тело вселенной растет и развивается *по тем же законам*, что и наши маленькие тела.» - ШБ 3.6.5ком 

«Подобно тому как тело каждого живого существа состоит из миллионов клеток, бактерий и других микроорганизмов, вселенское тело Верховного Господа содержит в себе тела всех индивидуальных живых существ.» - ШБ 4.24.39

« Мы *молекулы* Всевышнего» Лекция ЧЧ Ади. 18.02.67. Сан Франциско.

« Мы *составные* части Верховного Господа. Поэтому как составные части машины взаимодействуют со всей машиной, так и наша обязанность взаимодействовать с Верховным Господом.» -  - 680312 - Interview - San Francisco 

« у всех без исключения — свои обязанности по отношению к верховному телу. Отказ от выполнения обязанностей, возложенных на каждое живое существо, неминуемо приводит к конфликтам.» - ШБ 2.1.36ком

«Подобно тому, как этот палец или эта рука вырастают из этого тела, также разные части человеческого *социального организма* рождаются из всего организма Вселенского Тела Бога». - 680728 - Лекция для индийской аудитории - Монреаль

«все члены общества, основанного на ведических принципах, действуют как составные части тела Господа.(..) Таким образом, *социальный организм В ЦЕЛОМ представляет собой тело Господа*, и составные части этого организма — брахманы, кшатрии, вайшьи и шудры — призваны совместно служить *всему телу* Господа; в противном случае составные части социального организма перестают подчиняться высшему сознанию единства.» - SB 2.9.36

«Единство - наша цель.» - Письмо Харипрасаду 05.03.73 Калькутта.

«все, что нам нужно, — это повиноваться законам Господа» - ШБ 1.8.40

«Сейчас препятствие, созданное нами - это  « Нет, это моя собственность» - Беседа B 22.05.75  Мельбурн.

« Никакой частной собственности. Такова наша философия. ("nothing is private property. That is our philosophy.") Ишавасьям идам сарвам ( Ишо 1 ).» Беседа 22.05.75 Мельбурн.

«даже культивация духовной реализации в личных целях противозаконна и разрушительна» - Обратно к богу. 1956. vol 3 part 09

«*Равное распределение богатств* - все принадлежит Богу.» - Беседа 28.06.74. Мельбурн.  

«Таким образом мы хотим видеть, что в Движении сознания Кришны, каждый исправно получает все необходимое для жизни.» - Беседа B, 10.08.73

«Как погонщик продевает в ноздри быков веревки, так и Верховный Господь связывает людей веревками Своих слов. Его слова — это предписания Вед, определяющие имена и обязанности сословий общества [брахманов, кшатриев, вайшьев, шудр]. И все представители этих сословий, в страхе, почитают Господа, поднося Ему плоды своих трудов.» - ШБ 6.3.13

«Наше Движение сознания Кришны включает в себя это catur-varnyam maya srstam guna-karma-vibhagasah (BG 4.13),  в нем должны быть подразделения.(…) Столько много вещей должны быть сделаны Движением сознания Кришны. Не воспринимаете его как просто повторение Харе Кришна, Харе Кришна.» - - 770323 - Lecture SB 02.03.18-19 at Cross Maidan Pandal - Bombay

««Поклоняться Господу Вишну, Верховной Личности Бога, — значит должным образом выполнять свои обязанности, предусмотренные системой варн и ашрамов. *Иного способа удовлетворить Верховную Личность Бога не существует*» (Вишну-пурана, 3.8.9).» - ШБ 8.20.11, ком.




Второе и третье что необходимо осуществить для обеспечения жизни социального организма, идентичного Кришне в освобожденном от дифференциации восприятии, после структуризации разобранных частей - это передать ресурсный ток к каждой индивидуальной детали механизма в соответствии с божественным законом равного распределения благ, соответствующего понятиям " Сознание Кришны" и "Бог" ( будет описано в дальнейшем). И третье - это задать соответствующую инструкции цель и работу, поскольку устройство проявляется именно в полезной работе, а организм в полезной деятельности. Целью как мы знаем является избавление от 4 проблем рождения, старости, болезни и смерти через познание Бога, выраженное в процессе изучения Его природы, представленной материей и духом. "Мудрецы, узревшие истину, пришли к заключению о бренности несуществующего [материального тела] и о неизменности вечного [души]. Они сделали этот вывод, *тщательно изучив природу того и другого.* В данной теме http://www.forum.krishna.ru/showthread.php?t=19034 эти второй и третий шаги, будут рассмотрены подробней, ваши вопросы, возражения и утверждения могли бы ускорить процесс. И да, деление процесса на последовательность шагов условна, и "сборка" в ней выражена формированием тонкого тела социального организма, то есть внутренним пониманием плана и его отражением в конкретных цифрах и планах. Фактическая же сборка неотделима от равного (здорового) энерго - информационного метаболизма, являющимся согласно Упадешамрите 4 сутью бхакти связей между здоровыми клетками, преданными Телу Кришны.

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> Если вы заметили, то выражение "Сознание Слуги Слуги Слуги" принадлежит не мне, а тому, кому я отвечал, и очевидно имеется ввиду ЧЧ ади. 13.80 Так, что вы понапрасну стали опровергать тезис, который и не выдвигался.


А я к вам и не обращался с опровержением этого тезиса. Не важно кто выдвигал этот тезис. Важно что имеется в виду, и важно то, как он понят. Как на мой взгляд понимание было неполным, именно это понимание и вызвало вашу с вашим оппонентом дискуссию на эту тему. 
Слуга слуги слуги, но чьи это слуги или кто на вершине этой цепочки? Не упомянуто, но подразумевается Кришна. Речь ведь не о любых слугах, а о слугах Кришны.




> При том, что в обоснованиях вы, а точнее желающий оправдать воровство


Тут опять какие-то недопонимание. Каким образом я пытаюсь оправдать воровство?




> Кришна хочет накормить маслом всех, в частности обезьян.


Это уже пошли фантазии. Объект жертвоприношения в данном случае один - Кришна. Остальные не едят масло. Они едят прасад от жертвоприношения. Как вот когда вы льете масло в огонь, то масло ест только огонь, а совсем не те, кто его льют. А те, кто льют, они получают не масло, а плоды жертвоприношения, прасад, который отличен от масла. Да и вообще, нет никаких обезьян на самом деле. Обезьяны это скисшее молоко, которое не дождалось от нас жертвоприношения. И когда Кришна ворует масло, то описано также что он кормит им обезьян. Но этого нет в духовном мире. Это условность. Имеется в виду, что обезьяны от этого тоже сыты. Обезьяны получают прасад, а не масло, а ест только Кришна, как в случае с огнем и литьем масла в огонь. Роль обезьян в том, что они, принося беспокойства гопи, разоряя абмары, помогают Кришне добраться до масла, которое без них, может быть и не досталось бы Кришне от скупых гопи. То есть они помогают гопи донести масло до огня, поэтому и получают свой прасад. Но само масло, безусловно они не едят.




> При этом возникает кажущийся, но очень информационного содержательный конфликт целей, мама Яшода наказывает за это Кришну, а тому приходится красть для этого масло "против" воли матери. Конфликт именно кажущийся, потому что на самом деле мать Яшода тоже хочет разделить масло равно между всеми, ведь равное распределение благ это суть духовной жизни, отличающая её от демонизма, материального сознания: "О лучший из брахманов, без святых людей, у которых нет иной цели, кроме Меня, Я не хочу наслаждаться духовным блаженством и Своим непревзойденным богатством." - ШБ 9.4.64* «*Равное распределение богатств* - все принадлежит Богу.» - Беседа 28.06.74. Мельбурн.


Это и все остальное невозможно читать, т.к. очень похоже на плоды бурной фантазии как минимум. Нет никакого конфликта. Яшода хочет накормить Кришну и Кришна хочет поесть. Одна и та же цель. Делить масло не нужно между всеми, т.к. масло - это тот продукт, который может кушать только Кришна, как главная цель жертвоприношений. Именно это жертвоприношение приносит благо. Если кто-то другой будет есть масло, никакого блага не будет, да он и не может съесть. Масло это шакти, готовая к употреблению Кришной. Шакти исходит из Кришны и потому съесть её может только Кришна. Все остальные - это лишь другие шакти. Шакти не может съесть шакти. Это не будет жертвоприношением.

Равное распределение благ в духовном мире решается так, что получают блага лишь участники жертвоприношения. Участники хоровода слуга-слуги-слуги. И в центре Кришна, который является источником блага для тех, кто участвует в этом хороводе. Без Кришны нет жертвоприношения, и служение слуга-слуги-слуги не работает. В вашем примре про обезьян, обезьяны тоже получают благо, т.к. участвуют в добыче масла, причем не служением по типу слуга-слуги слуги, а вот в виде обезьяньих пинков неусердным слугам. Поэтому они выведены в отдельную категорию. Это не гопи, а обезьяны.

Насчет тезиса, что "нет никого кроме Кришны", тогда не нужно было бы служение, невозможно было бы жертвоприношение. Шакти исходит из Кришны и в этом смысле она не является Кришной, как личностью. У неё своя, независимая личность.

Все эти разговоры про "всё есть бог", да, всё есть бог, но не всё есть личность Бога. Есть и другие личности.

Насчет "поклоняется мне, пренебрегая моими слугами", я такого не говорил, я говорил, что одних слуг недостаточно. Нужен еще объект служения. 

И т.д.

Сложно обсуждать сразу много тезисов. Чем больше тезисов, тем сложнее. Нужно вначале обсудить один тезис, найти понимание или непонимание, этого будет достаточно чтобы понять, есть ли смысл обсуждать дальнейшее.

----------


## Алексей Кузьмик

> Это уже пошли фантазии. Объект жертвоприношения в данном случае один - Кришна. Остальные не едят масло. Они едят прасад от жертвоприношения. Как вот когда вы льете масло в огонь, то масло ест только огонь, а совсем не те, кто его льют. А те, кто льют, они получают не масло, а плоды жертвоприношения, прасад, который отличен от масла. Да и вообще, нет никаких обезьян на самом деле. Обезьяны это скисшее молоко, которое не дождалось от нас жертвоприношения. И когда Кришна ворует масло, то описано также что он кормит им обезьян. Но этого нет в духовном мире. Это условность. Имеется в виду, что обезьяны от этого тоже сыты. Обезьяны получают прасад, а не масло, а ест только Кришна, как в случае с огнем и литьем масла в огонь. Роль обезьян в том, что они, принося беспокойства гопи, разоряя абмары, помогают Кришне добраться до масла, которое без них, может быть и не досталось бы Кришне от скупых гопи. То есть они помогают гопи донести масло до огня, поэтому и получают свой прасад. Но само масло, безусловно они не едят





> Делить масло не нужно между всеми, т.к. масло - это тот продукт, который может кушать только Кришна, как главная цель жертвоприношений.


Какой огонь? Какие жертвоприношения? откуда вы все это взяли? Я не встречал ничего из того, что вы пишите в шастрах. Поэтому склонен считать это спекуляциями. На Голоке друзья Кришны сперва сами пробуют ладу, только потом дают Кришне, без всяких костров и жертвоприношений.




> очень похоже на плоды бурной фантазии как минимум


Не кажется ли вам странным говорить о бурных фантазиях, при этом за все время не сославшись ни на одну авторитетную праману?
Вот к примеру откуда вы это взяли: "нет никаких обезьян на самом деле. Обезьяны это скисшее молоко, которое не дождалось от нас жертвоприношения. И когда Кришна ворует масло, то описано также что он кормит им обезьян. Но этого нет в духовном мире. Это условность. Имеется в виду, что обезьяны от этого тоже сыты." Смотрите, я с самого начала, предупредил вас, что некоторые моменты в моем ответе, будут носить декларативный характер, по примеру вашего полностью бездоказательного шастрой ответа. Но их логика очевидна, поскольку без конфликта ( про Яшоду и Дамодару) не может быть и раса лилы. Кроме того в проекции на нашу жизнь, те же побудительные выводы, я могу доказать наставлениями Прабхупады. Ваши же слова вообще не соотносятся ни с чем, поэтому я прошу вас объяснить где вы взяли эти идеи о том, что "нет никаких обезьян" ,"Обезьяны это скисшее молоко" и тд.?




> Сложно обсуждать сразу много тезисов. Чем больше тезисов, тем сложнее. Нужно вначале обсудить один тезис, найти понимание или непонимание, этого будет достаточно чтобы понять, есть ли смысл обсуждать дальнейшее.


Вот с вами я хотел бы прийти к пониманию вот этого: 


> "нет никаких обезьян" ,"Обезьяны это скисшее молоко"


 , а так же 


> И когда Кришна ворует масло, то описано также что он кормит им обезьян. Но этого нет в духовном мире. Это условность. Имеется в виду, что обезьяны от этого тоже сыты





> Насчет тезиса, что "нет никого кроме Кришны", тогда не нужно было бы служение.


Так это тезис не мой, а Прабхупады, я же указал метаданные... Да и вообще Вед в целом, махавакью посмотрите... Я однажды был весьма возмущен прекращением диспута со мной главы одного из филиалов "Сути времени", когда он, преподаватель высшей математики , в ответ на мою критику некоторых идей Лейбница в отношении "свободы воли", сказал мне : " Если Лейбниц не прав, тогда я пас." Но я вот сейчас тоже могу сказать лишь : " Если Прабхупада не прав, тогда я пас...". Хотя это зависит от предмета обсуждения. Мы обсуждаем вопросы с определенными первоисточниками, на которые ссылаемся. Я ссылаюсь на них, вы говорите, что это ошибка. Тогда от чего мы вообще отталкиваемся.

----------


## Андрон

Алексей, перечитав Ваши сообщения, на которые не успел ответить, я понял, что наши понимания слишком сильно отличаются и во многом противоположны, и спорить нам совершенно бесполезно. К тому же обсуждение уже ушло в другое русло. Поэтому кратко отвечу лишь на некоторые важные и интересные мне темы - просто поясню свое видение.




> Как бы вы взяли марганец для реакции, не зная ни его атомного номера, ни атомной массы, ни его электронной конфигурации, а зная лишь слово "марганец"? чтоб оперировать понятиям "общение и служение Богу", у вас должен быть его физический референт


К Богу этот пример не подходит. Бог - это объективная реальность, воспринимаемая душой. Бог уже есть в нашем сердце - достаточно просто обратить на Него внимание - и мы Его увидим воочию. Настоящая задача священных писаний и духовных учителей - указать нам на Бога в нашем сердце, чтобы мы сами осознали Его душой, и постепенно научились Ему следовать.

Бог настолько прекрасен и привлекателен, и от Него исходит столько блаженства и любви, что Его ни с чем не спутаешь. И достаточно ощутить Его один раз - как появится естественное влечение к Нему, желание сблизиться с Ним, наладить отношения, следовать Ему, предаться Ему. Потому что мы - частички Бога, и для души общаться с Богом - высшее блаженство и совершенно естественно! В этом наша изначальная природа! Нашу природу не надо конструировать с нуля - а просто следовать ей, жить ей! Чем больше мы общаемся с Богом - тем лучше Его узнаём, и тем ближе становятся наши отношения. Естественный путь духовного развития - просто жить с Богом!

Еще раз приведу эту прекрасную цитату, содержащую суть всех священных писаний:

"Верховную душу нельзя осознать ни изучением Вед, ни с помощью острого ума, ни благодаря слушанию и обсуждению священных писаний. Господь открывает Свою изначальную трансцендентную форму только той душе, которая *принимает Его в глубине своего сердца как единственного учителя и Господина.* Только такая душа способна достичь Его – Высшую душу, Личность Бога, Господа своего сердца". (Катха-Упанишад 1.2.23)




> «Духовный учитель играет роль *прозрачной среды между Богом и учеником*, хотя опыт, который получает при этом ученик, — это *опыт непосредственного общения с Богом.* В этом кроется великая тайна ученической преемственности. Истинный духовной учитель может помочь нам *услышать «Бхагавад-гиту» непосредственно*, как услышал ее Арджуна.» - Бг 18.75 ком.


Истинно так! Проблема в том, что в наше время религии и учителя учат лишь неким образам Бога, словесным описаниям, знаниям о Боге - вместо того, чтобы познакомить нас с Богом лично! Эти "знания" только отвлекают нас от живого Бога в нашем сердце. Да и сами мы ищем Бога вовне - в учителях и писаниях - вместо того, чтобы зяглянуть внутрь себя, в своё сердце!

"*Царствие Божие внутрь вас есть*". (Лк 17:21)

----------


## Андрон

> У кого какие ценности, у того такое и место. Кто какой маммоне служит, такое и место занимает. У кого какие ценности, тот к тому и стремится. "Где сокровище ваше, там будет и сердце ваше."
> 
> Не нужно фиксировать ценности. Всегда у всякого лучшего есть то, что еще лучше. Вот эта дорога ведет к Кришне.
> 
> Всё благо происходит от Кришны, поэтому если даже мы не знаем еще Кришну, но служим по цепочке слуга слуги слуги ради их блага, то само это служение приведет нас к Кришне, как к высшему благу по мере реализации нижестоящих благ.


Евгений, в Вашем посте про благо я почти со всем согласен!
Хочу только подчеркнуть, что нельзя жестко определять понятие "благо"! Для каждого живого существа блага свои, и соответствуют его уровню. Слова Благо и Блаженство похожи, все стремятся к счастью, но счастье для каждого свое, и блага свои. Когда мы желаем блага кому-то, важно учитывать текущее представление этого человека о благе и счастье, и не надо навязывать ему свои представления. Можно только мягко предлагать. Если же мы жестко зафиксируем, что "благо для всех - это то-то и то-то" - то это будет "прокрустово ложе".

Тут я процитирую Вас же из другой темы:



> Цезарю цезарево, а богу богово. То, что для одних дхарма, для других адхарма. Что в одном положении дхарма, в другом адхарма. Кришна советует каждому исполнять свою дхарму, даже если она для кого-то адхарма. Не смотреть на других, а исполнять своё. Так можно достичь внутреннего единообразния (соблюдения дхармы) при внешнем разнообразии (противоречивые действия).

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> Какой огонь? Какие жертвоприношения? откуда вы все это взяли? Я не встречал ничего из того, что вы пишите в шастрах. Поэтому склонен считать это спекуляциями. На Голоке друзья Кришны сперва сами пробуют ладу, только потом дают Кришне, без всяких костров и жертвоприношений.
> 
> Вот с вами я хотел бы прийти к пониманию вот этого:  , а так же 
> 
> Мы обсуждаем вопросы с определенными первоисточниками, на которые ссылаемся. Я ссылаюсь на них, вы говорите, что это ошибка. Тогда от чего мы вообще отталкиваемся.


Да, вы ссылаетесь, но при этом даете свое собственное толкование. Так нельзя пользоваться первоисточниками. Фактически это прикрытие первоисточниками своих идей. Первоистичники нужны не для прикрытия своего понимания, а для того, чтобы попытаться узнать понимание написавшего эти первоисточники.

Мое понимание идет вначале от природы вещей, и только потом подтверждатеся первоисточниками. Почему так? Потому что понимание духовной природы не может идти от материального описания. Материальное описание может лишь дать подтверждение. Раньше я ссылался на первоисточники, но вижу как все спекулируют ими направо и налево в угоду своего понимания. При таком обращении с первоисточником, когда из него вырывается первая удобная фраза ради оправдания своих идей, в таком случае первоисточник теряет ценность. При современной эквилибристике и доступу к писаниям, что угодно можно оправдать первоисточниками. Всё это никакого отношения не имеет к реальности. Сам подход не верен. Писания это не первоисточники. Первоисточник это Шрути - то, что воспринято в духовной реальности. Услышанное. Писания это материальное описание шрути. Поэтому писания это не первоисточники.

Если же писания воспринимать как первоисточники, в таком случае когда противоречия сбивают с толку, и нужно браться за природу вещей, за шрути, и искать понимание там. Это единственный путь.

Кроме того, природа вещей такова, что природа духовного мира имеет аналогии материальные. Вот рассматривая эти аналогии, можно почерпнуть немало интересного.

Например по писаниям известно, что Кришна - единственная цель всех жертвоприношений. Что духовный мир - это мир жертвоприношений. Мир ягьи. Например об этом можно почитать вот навскидку здесь или еще много где.
https://www.vedabase.com/ru/bg/4/24

В то же время мы можем читать в Кришна лилах о том, что нет никакого огня, никакой ягьи, а есть ладду, масло, обезьяны и гопи. Сравнив эти 2 описание и поразмыслив о природе этих вещей, легко понять каким образом разными путями можно описать одно и то же. Когда Кришна ест, это и есть жертвоприношение. То, что он ест - это жертва, тот кто льет масло в огонь этой ягьи - слуга, жрец. Когда Кришна поел - остатки мы называем прасадом. Но прасад это не остатки. Нет никаких остатков в огне. Прасад это тот НОВЫЙ духовный продукт который не остается, но рождается в процессе жертвоприношения. Как вот рождается новый вкус блюда на огне. Не те угли, что недогорели, а тот новый вкус, что родился из огня. И этот вкус имеет природу огня, как и описано по ссылке выше, и как мы можем ощутить на практике. Чтобы понять это, не нужны писания. Это просто здравый смысл природы вещей. Наблюдение за природой вещей. Размышление над этим.

Ведь подумайте, никто кроме Кришны не может принять жертвенный дар. Просто потому что никто кроме Кришны не абсолютная истина. По этой простой причине друзья Кришны не могут пробовать ладду прежде чем давать её Кришне. Потому что они не абсолют. Духовный мир это мир ягьи. Просто чтобы нам проще понять, в лилах это описано на примере простой деревенской жизни. Но из этого описания не следует, что духовная жизнь деревенская, а не жертвенная. Это уже наша спекуляция, прикрытая ссылкой на писания.

Бхактивинод говорит по этому поводу
_"Страшась вступить в споры и дискуссии, некоторые мадхьяма-адхикари говорят: «Объясняйте эти чувства простыми словами. Нет нужды использовать игры Кришны в качестве примера». Но такого рода замечания ошибочны, поскольку разнообразие Вайкунтхи нельзя объяснить простыми словами. Несмотря на то что эти взаимоотношения кажутся мирскими, тем не менее за ними скрывается некий смысл. Человек должен принять составляющие, деятельность и искаженное мирское отражение взаимоотношений Вайкунтхи как пример. Вайшнавам не следует бояться использовать в качестве примеров эти понимания духовной деятельности и составляющих. Из опасения перед тем, что зарубежные ученые не поймут нас и обвинят в идолопоклонничестве, должны ли мы отвергнуть бесценный духовный путь? Те, кто будут критиковать нас, несомненно, лишены зрелости в своих суждениях. Почему мы, находясь на более высоком уровне, должны бояться их ошибочных мнений? Науку о расе невозможно объяснить обычными словами, поэтому поэты, такие как Вьясадева, в подробностях описали игры Кришны. Удивительные игры Господа почитаются как бесценное богатство каништха-адхикари и уттама-адхшари."_

Как вы видите, Бхактивинод говорит о том, что мирское описание игр Кришны использовано лишь в качестве примера. Не нужно абсолютизировать эти материальные описания. Но в этом есть смысл. Эти описание очень важны. Бхактивинод называет их бесценным богатством. Поэтому, хотя они и материальны, мирские, не нужно бояться ими пользоваться, пытаясь понять духовную реальность. Тут все средства хороши. Сравнивайте разные описание, считая что это описания одного и того же и постепенно поймете суть. Но не забывайте, что это мирские описания, ибо в этом мире никаких других описаний и быть не может. За лучшими описаниями пожалуйте в реальность.

Одни могут слушать костер, а другие смотреть на костер, а третьи греться у костра. И все три дадут разные описания одного и того же. Ну или всем известная притча про ноги, уши, хвост и хобот слона. Наше материальное сознание именно такое. Оно не распространяется на всего духовного слона. Но кусочек слона оно понять может. В духовном сознании возможно понять всего духовного слона со всеми его кажущимися материалистам противоречиями.

Как говорит Бхактивинод, в спорах мы не можем понять духовные истины, поскольку они непостижимы. Но их легко понять через самадхи.

_"Вечность души и существование Абсолютной Истины нельзя установить с помощь споров, словесных прений, поскольку они не имеют доступа в реальность, стоящую за пределами материального мира. Самоосознание — единственный путь, позволяющий установить эти истины. Преданные Кришны всегда осознают свой вечный дом, Вайкунтху, и свои вечные обязанности, служение Кришне, посредством естественного самадхи или самоосознания. "_

Итак, зачем же тогда нужны все эти описания, если они не позволяют понять абсолютную истину? Затем же, зачем нужны карты и правила для жителей города. Попавший в духовную реальность человек не всегда может сориентироваться как не всегда может сориентироваться человек в большом городе. Также нужно знать правила дорожного движения, например. Духовная реальность намного больше и сложнее самого большого города. Она распространяется также и в будущее, куда человек будет развиваться, и бросает свет на прошлое, откуда человек пришел. Поэтому, например Шримад Бхагаватам описывает не только Кришна лилы, но и другие истории. Или Брихад Бхагаватамрита, которая является кратким изложением Шримад Бхагаватам, она не ограничивается только описанием Голоки. Почему? Потому что мир сложен, и эти описания нам необходимы чтобы сориентироваться в духовном или высших мирах. Одним подойдут одни описания под их ситуацию, другим другие. А не для того, чтобы свои материальные представления оправдывать с их помощью. Это пустая трата времени. _"Самоосознание - единственный путь, позволяющий установить абсолютные истины"_.

Скажите, например, каким образом Брихад Бхагаватамрита это одно и то же что и ШБ, хотя и герои и истории там совсем разные? Это можно понять только наблюдая истинную природу вещей.

Разные то они разные, но не более разные чем звук, вид и тепло одного и того же костра. Этот материальный пример иллюстрирует непостижимость духовной реальности с помощью однобокого материального сознания.

Многие писания настолько противоречат друг другу с точки зрения материального сознания, что с ума можно сойти пытаясь всему верить и пытаясь свести всё это в одну правдоподобную кучу, как это пытаетесь сделать вы, причем не удосуживаясь все это проверить. 
Но ведь это пустая трата времени. Всё это материальное знание, даже будучи упорядочено, ровно ничего не дает человеку. Никакого прасада.

Бхактивинод советует - попытайтесь практически установить эти истины. Тогда всё станет понятнее, и не нужно будет вести эти бесконечные споры об очевидных вещах, очевидных для самоосознания, но непостижимых для материального сознания. И главное - это реально нужно каждому для его и общего блага. Это реально нужно самому человеку. Победа в споре ему не нужна. Кришна ему нужен.

Поэтому единственное о чем есть смысл говорить - это как найти Кришну, о служении, что это, где это и с чем это едят. Основы необходимого знания. Но все думают что это давно им известно, что все уже преданные и Кришна у нас в кармане, и с серьезным видом рассуждают о том, кто там что пробует на Голоке перед тем как угостить Кришну, это чистое безумие, поверьте. Чистое безумие. И пустая трата драгоценного времени. Развлечение.

Нам, людям ума, так легко и интересно вести все эти споры, но так тяжело заняться настоящей практикой. Тяжело потому что там нужна настоящая наша жертва, а жертвовать тяжело, а здесь в нашем положении развлекающегося, ради нас жертвуют другие. Это то, что Прабхупада называет воровством. Рассуждая о Кришне, мы одновременно воруем его энергию. Именно так мы поступаем здесь и сейчас. И каждый божий день.

Мы выбираем то, что нам легче, а не то, что наша дхарма. В этом всё дело. И Арджуна так делал. Тяжело сражаться, проще в монастырь. Это не сознание Кришны, ведь _"Сознание Кришны — это метод, позволяющий преобразовать иллюзорное сознание в Брахман, Абсолют. Когда ум полностью погружен в сознание Кришны, он находится в состоянии транса (самадхи). Любое действие, совершаемое в этом духовном сознании, называют ягьей, жертвоприношением Абсолюту."_. 

Сознание Кришны это ягья. Когда же мы развлекаемся в спорах, это не наша ягья. Другие делают за нас эту ягью сейчас, а мы тратим плоды. Подумайте о них. Они совершают ягью для нас пока мы развлекаемся. Совершают так, чтобы мы могли возможность жить и действовать практически без ограничений. Спасибо, говорим мы, и разлекаемся всё это ценное тяжелое для них время. Конечно, ведь нам легко сейчас потому что им тяжело. Тяжелое потому что им тяжело делать ягью за нас. И другим тяжело терпеть и быть у нас в услужении пока их не освободят. Вот откуда происходит грех. От того, что наша жизнь не бесплатная, за неё заплачено, она создана трудом других, и они трудятся и сейчас. Но это не прочитать в книгах. И этот груз ложится на наши плечи, и на наше сердце. Он рождает печаль в нашем сердце. Это печаль Кришны по тому, как много было сделано для нас и как мало мы сделали чтобы оправдать эти усилия тех, кто создает нам жизнь. И благоприятное время с каждым годом уходит и уходит, день ото дня груз растет, и дает о себе знать. И этого вы тоже не прочитаете в книгах. Что-то про чашу терпения, не больше. Потому что те книги про духовный мир. А про основы этого мира сказано немного.

Все эти споры - танцы на чужих плечах. Поэтому у нас нет вечности. Чаша терпения не вечна. Если говорить, то говорить конкретно о том, что реально может помочь людям сейчас, практически, а не о том, что там пробуют на Голоке гопи бурфи или не пробуют. Хотя дело конечно ваше. На то и свобода воли.

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> Евгений, в Вашем посте про благо я почти со всем согласен!
> Хочу только подчеркнуть, что нельзя жестко определять понятие "благо"! Для каждого живого существа блага свои, и соответствуют его уровню. Слова Благо и Блаженство похожи, все стремятся к счастью, но счастье для каждого свое, и блага свои. Когда мы желаем блага кому-то, важно учитывать текущее представление этого человека о благе и счастье, и не надо навязывать ему свои представления. Можно только мягко предлагать. Если же мы жестко зафиксируем, что "благо для всех - это то-то и то-то" - то это будет "прокрустово ложе".


Лишь Кришна решает что такое благо, потому что только он его и подает. Кришна решает что является дхармой, и только поэтому оно дхарма. Дхарма лежит в отношениях межу Кришной и человеком. Никакие личные представления о благе и счастье не имеют отношения к дхарме. 
Но это не значит что Кришна какой-то изверг и начнет тут силой всех заставлять. "Иго мое благо и бремя мое легко". 

И вы не думайте, что я собираюсь кому-то решать за других его благо. Как я могу, если благо каждого лежит в отношениях между ним и Кришной? мы не находимся внутри этих отношений между человеком и Кришной, чтобы создавать им прокрустово ложе.

Я говорил про развитие блага, которое между нами и Кришной. Это благо, оно само по себе. Как вот музыка, она ведь сама по себе, но она между нами и Кришной. Благо, оно ведь не мы, оно не зависит от нашего о нем представлении, но оно, по мере своего развития может превратться в Кришну. Покуда нет Кришны, есть это благо. И это благо в один прекрасный день может превратиться в Кришну. Как же я могу навязывать свои представления о Кришне? Кришна ведь сам по себе, и мои представления не заменят его.

Мы можем лишь угадывать, догадываться, это ли Кришна имеет в виду, а потом ощутить и осознать, благо ли это. Поэтому благо не зависит от наших представлений, а зависит от нашей способности угадывать желания Кришны и реализовывать их.

Вы правы, это как каждому нравится своя музыка, никто не может навязывать свою музыку. Потому что музыка, она следствие всей предыдущей жизни. А жизнь у каждого своя. Поэтому и музыка каждому нравится своя. Но это не значит, что музыка зависит от чьих-то представлений. Она не нуждается в представлениях, она нравится и всё. Силой нравится, если так можно сказать. Или красота, разве она спрашивает нашего представления? Она силой нравится. Она нас не спрашивает. И естественно, мы не можем зафиксировать кому-то - слушай только это, смотри только это. Точно так и благо. Оно лежит в отношениях между человеком и Кришной. Это индивидуальная практика. Не так, что вы кому-то предлагаете благо. Это невозможно. Благо может дать только Господь. Каждый получает благо не от того, что ему кто-то служит, а от собственного служения, и связи этого служения с Кришной. Поэтому непонятно почему вы упоминаете "мы жестко зафиксируем что благо для всех это то-то". Это абсурд. Мы же не податели благ. Мы же не Кришна. Мы вообще не определяем благо. Мы можем только помочь этому благу возникнуть. 

И это сильно отличается от материального представления о благе. Например если мы дадим тепло человеку, то мы не владельцы тепла. Ощущение тепла происходит не от нас, а от огня. Мы даже можем согреть своим теплом, но и это тепло не наше. Мы можем только помочь теплу, послужить. Если наши руки будут холодные, то что мы сделаем? Ничего не сможем. Мы можем подставить человека под подателя благ. Под солнце например. Всё. В этом весь материальный мир. Но сможет ли он принять благо? Это уже зависит от его служения, а не от нас. Это уже духовный мир проявлен в материальном.  
Здесь можно дать кому-то так называемое благо. Но будет ли это благом, зависит не от нас, а от самого человека, от его служения по жизни.

То есть по сути, ни в духовном, ни в материалном мире дать благо нельзя. Его можно только заслужить. И можно помочь реализовать. Вот в этом и состоит служение. Вот это благо, которое мы якобы даем, оно не настоящее, а украденное. Поэтому в нем нет развития. Например вот вы согрели человека. Что дальше? Дальше ему станет дурно от жары. Нет развития в этом благе. Но в истинном благе всегда есть развития. Разве кто-то может сказать - я сыт по горло любовью? Я сыт по горло счастьем? Я сыт по горло радостью? Я сыт по горло красотой? Этому нет конца, но есть развитие. 

Прием блага только от служения. Если нет в нашей жизни служения, то мы труп. Даже тепло солнца нас не согреет. Подача блага может быть и от ближнего и ближнему. Но если ближний труп, то подача не поможет. Именно поэтому благо только от служения.

Я всегда привожу пример с музыкой. Почему песня на десятый раз уже не нравится? А так сильно нравилась в первый? Потому что есть запас служения. Когда этот запас исчерпан, всё, в этот момент песня уже надоела. Разве надоело или нравится зависит от наших представлений? Это наши представления зависят от наличия служени в жизни. Надоело? Тогда нужно сделать перерыв и просто жить как жил. И спустя время песня опять станет ценной для нас. Удивительно, но факт. Но почему? Потому что в процессе жизни вновь накопилось масло для этой ягьи. И эта ценность будет до тех пор пока есть это масло. Поэтому служение гопи сравнивают со взбиванием масла. Именно масла потому что это главный жертвенный продукт. Самый благостный из всех известных. А если не нравится совсем и никогда? То значит этот тип масла не накапливается в нашей жизни. Каждому костру свое масло. Поэтому столько разной музыки и разные вкусы. Потому что все живут разные жизни.

Взбивая масло, гопи накапливает его. И Кришна знает об этом масле. И даже если гопи не хочет, но если будет масло, Кришна его украдет. И даст за него благо. Вот истинное благо между Кришной и гопи. Как же я могу "учитывать текущие представления человека о благе и счастье?". Причем здесь вообще я в их отношениях? Меня там нет между ними. Нет, я не могу никому дать свое масло. Потому что это в принципе невозможно. У каждой гопи свое масло, если вы обратили внимание. И т.д...

Чем я могу помочь, так это взбить масло из чужого молока. Вот этим мы всем можем помочь. И когда Кришна съест это масло, то тот, чье молоко, также получит благо, прасад от Кришны. И с этим прасадом сознание его немножко изменится. Потому что там было служение. Молоко ведь тоже не так просто появляется. Коровы сурабхи также любимы Кришной, как и все жители Вриндавана. Так осуществляется инициация и проповедь. И никакого прокрустового ложа. Человек может не хотеть давать свое молоко. У него планы на него. Нет проблем. Молоко удобно воруется. Ну или берется у коров. Гопи ведь не из своего молока делают масло, так ведь  :smilies: . Поэтому делать масло из чужого молока это классика жанра. И называется это Голокой, а в материальном мире подобная система получения благ называется варнашрамой, когда молоко (жертвенный продукт, не принадлежащий этому миру) дают брахманы (вымя коровы варнашрамы), но все остальные участники (части коровы варнашрамы) тоже получают благо от этого молока. И конечно никакие их представления о благе не имеют к этому отношения. Благо молока коровы лежит за пределами её представлений. *Всё благо лежит в отношениях между жертвенным продуктом(жертвой) и объектом, которому жертвуется.* А мы все просто вокруг этого блага ходим. И если как-то в этом празднике жизни участвуем, вот ровно столько и получаем. Силой получаем. Вне зависимости от нашего мнения и представления  :smilies: . Удачи!

----------


## Алексей Кузьмик

> Да, вы ссылаетесь, но при этом даете свое собственное толкование. Так нельзя пользоваться первоисточниками. Фактически это прикрытие первоисточниками своих идей. Первоистичники нужны не для прикрытия своего понимания, а для того, чтобы попытаться узнать понимание написавшего эти первоисточники.


Извольте указать точно, в каких моих словах вы увидели "прикрытие первоисточниками своих идей" ?. 




> Мое понимание идет вначале от природы вещей


Согласно научным данным, ваше ДНК, а значит и инструмент понимания природы вещей всего на несколько процентов отличается от шимпанзе, соответственно выводы к которым вы придете эмпирически, мало чем будут отличаться от опыта обезьяны, и прежде чем вы постигнете истину относительно природы вещей ("начала"), пройдет столько же времени сколько бы занял эволюционный переход макаки до разработчика кибер обезьяны с искусственным интеллектом, то есть этого не произойдет никогда, вам для этого нужны точные данные от носителя более совершенного гена, и такое информационное семя всему живому, согласно БГ 14.4 дает Кришна. И дает он его исключительно через точные ( содержащие физический референт) языковые знаки уполномоченных ретрансляторов, и вы технологически в данном вопросе "начал" не можете опираться на доводы, не подкрепленные словами этого авторитета:    

"Чтобы узнать истину, вручи себя духовному учителю. Вопрошай его смиренно и служи ему. *Осознавшие себя души могут дать тебе знание*, ибо они узрели истину." - Бг 4.34

"Те, кто занимается духовной практикой, говорят лишь то, что подкреплено авторитетом священных писаний. Чтобы подтвердить сказанное, нужно всегда цитировать писания." -   БГ 17.15ком

" Услышать Кришну можно, только принадлежа к ученической преемственности. Поэтому *знание любого человека, полученное не по цепи ученической преемственности, останется несовершенным*, по крайней мере это относится к пониманию «Бхагавад-гиты». Такой человек *не вправе* высказывать какие-либо суждения о «Бхагавад- гите» - Бг 18.75 ком.

«Никто не должен приводить свое мнение. Чтобы подкрепить свои слова, мы обязаны цитировать авторитетное свидетельство".* (Лекция по Бхагавад-гите 1.43, 30.07.1973, Лондон)

«Когда я говорю:« Я слышал это », это означает, что я слышал это от высшего авторитета. Шушрума. Никакие последователи ведического принципа не скажут: «Это мое мнение». Твое мнение - вздор. Кто ты есть? Это способ понять Веды. Шушрума. Поэтому Веда известна как шрути и смрити. Нет такого, что «по-моему», «я так прокомментирую», «я так понимаю». Нет. Вы должны понять это в процессе шушрума или шрота-пантха, *услышав от авторитетов*. Так же, как в «Бхагавад-гите» сказано: «ima? vivasvate yogam proktav?n aham avyayam» (BG 4.1): «Прежде всего я поведал этот принцип бхагавад-бхакти-йоги или Бхагавад-гита-йоги богу солнца. " Имам вивасвате йогам проктаван ахам: «Я поведал». Проктаван. Vivasv?n manave prahu?: «И бог солнца поведал её своему сыну, Ману». Манур ik?v?kave brav?t. Просто посмотри. Это означает, что принципы Бхагавад-гиты принимаются процессом слушания от авторитета. Таков процесс. Вы не можете комментировать по-своему. Это не разрешено. Вы должны услышать от авторитета. »- 701221 - Лекция SB 06.01.39-40 - Сурат




> и только потом подтверждатеся первоисточниками.


Я вас еще раз прошу подтвердить первоисточником ваши слова о том, что 


> "когда Кришна ворует масло, то описано также что он кормит им обезьян. Но этого нет в духовном мире. Это условность. Имеется в виду, что обезьяны от этого тоже сыты", "нет никаких обезьян" ,"Обезьяны это скисшее молоко"


"*He should not* perform such disturbing activities as breaking the container of yogurt and butter and *distributing its contents to the monkeys*." - ШБ 10.9.12ком

"Я разбил горшок с йогуртом и *раздал йогурт обезьянам*" - Источник вечного наслаждения гл.9. ( Это заодно о "конфликте" между Яшодой и Дамодарой, который вы именовали " моей фантазией".




> Мы можем лишь угадывать, догадываться, это ли Кришна имеет в виду.


«Шрипада Шанкарачарья бесцеремонно скрыл сознание Кришны, описанное в «Пуруша-веданта-сутре», отвергнув ее прямое толкование и придумав косвенную интерпретацию. Если мы не принимаем все утверждения «Веданта-сутры» как самоочевидные, тогда нет смысла ее изучать. Тот, кто интерпретирует «Веданта-сутру» как ему вздумается, оказывает этим наихудшую услугу самоочевидным Ведам.» - Учение Шри Чайтаньи 20 




> При современной эквилибристике и доступу к писаниям, что угодно можно оправдать первоисточниками.


Оправдайте первоисточником свои слова о том, что  


> "Обезьяны это скисшее молоко"





> Писания это не первоисточники.


« ... Бхагавад-гита — это книга доказательств. Господь Чайтанья цитирует [Бхагавад-гиту]. Потому что это Ведический подход. Так же, как в суде вы обязаны цитировать статью и пункт из кодекса законов, а не из стряпни и выдумок вашего ума. Ни один глупец не сможет спорить в суде, потому что ему придётся на каждом шагу ссылаться на кодекс законов. Садху означает: тот, кто приводит доказательства из писаний. Никаких «я думаю…», «по моему мнению, ты можешь делать это». [Если человек говорит так], он не садху, он глупец. Что из себя представляет «твоё мнение»? Ты обусловленная душа. Можешь ли ты выдумывать что-то? Нет. Ты не можешь ничего выдумывать. Ты должен приводить ссылку на авторитетные писания. Поэтому Господь Чайтанья приводит подтверждение из Бхагавад-гиты».*(Лекция по ЧЧ Мадхья 20.119-121. 24 ноября 1966 г. Нью-Йорк*)

«Все авторитеты утверждают одно и то же. Истина вечна, и она не допускает каких- то новых толкований. Только так можно постичь мудрость, заключенную в Ведах. Овладеть ею не помогут ни эрудиция, ни ученость, ни новомодные интерпретации мирских ученых. Истина есть истина, к ней ничего не прибавить и от нее ничего не отнять. В конце концов, человек должен признавать*чей-нибудь*авторитет. Большинство людей признают авторитет современных ученых и в вопросах науки полностью доверяют им. Это означает, что простые люди признают чей-то авторитет. Таков же путь постижения ведической мудрости. Обыкновенный человек не может иметь собственного мнения о том, что находится за пределами неба или вселенной. Он должен принять утверждения Вед, разъясненные авторитетами, стоящими в цепи ученической преемственности. Тот же путь постижения «Бхагавад-гиты» описан и в четвертой главе «Гиты». Тому же, кто не признает авторитетного мнения*ачарьев,*никогда не постичь заключенную в Ведах истину.» - ШБ 2.2.32 




> Если же писания воспринимать как первоисточники, в таком случае когда противоречия сбивают с толку, и нужно браться за природу вещей, за шрути, и искать понимание там. Это единственный путь.


"Итак, гуру один, не может быть двух гуру.Как только вы видите два разных мнения гуру ,либо они оба негодяи, либо, по крайней мере, один.Двух не может быть.Таков гуру." (Лекция прочитанная на Вьяса-пудже Шрилы Прабхупады 1973-го года 22-го августа в Лондоне)




> Например по писаниям известно, что Кришна - единственная цель всех жертвоприношений. Что духовный мир - это мир жертвоприношений. Мир ягьи. Например об этом можно почитать вот навскидку здесь или еще много где.
> https://www.vedabase.com/ru/bg/4/24


Вы если пытаетесь, что то цитировать, то не надо ссылки давать на весь материал и говорить, что там где то содержится доказательство ваших слов, чтоб собеседник искал это сам и не мог понять где вы там увидели доказательства. Я лично увидел там лишь закономерное подтверждение слов, которые я вам приводил в качестве цитат, вот смотрите, это наверное то, что вам привиделось, как подтверждение ваших абстрактных размышлений:

"Все, что приносится на огонь сознания Кришны, сам жертвенный огонь, или *тот, кто принимает подношение*, процесс принятия, человек, совершающий подношение, а также конечный результат — все это, вместе взятое, является Брахманом, или Абсолютной Истиной." - Бг 4.24ком

Подношения Кришна принимает через свои составные части, живых существ, джив, как я вам и пытаюсь доказать на основе шастры уже сколько времени, но вы все время ссылаетесь на своё мнение. В этом комментарии слова *тот, кто принимает подношение* даже специально для вас написаны с маленькой буквы, потому что подношения Абсолют принимает руками составляющих его руки и всё тело живых существ: 

ШБ 7.14.17*—*Верховная Личность Бога, Шри Кришна, наслаждается всем, что приносится в жертву. Однако, хотя Господь съедает все, что сжигают в жертвенном огне, еще большее удовлетворение, дорогой царь, Он испытывает, когда изысканные блюда, приготовленные из зерна и топленого масла, *подносятся Ему через уста достойных брахманов*.

«Мы должны стремиться стать не слугами Кришны, а слугами Его слуг.» - ШБ 9.4.63ком

«Служить вайшнаву — значит служить Самому Богу, Верховной Личности.» - ШБ 5.5 Краткое описание.

И это соответствует тому, что масло кушает непосредственно лично Кришна, посколько Кришна есть Всё, и потому «Верховный Господь принимает служение от Самого Себя — так утверждают бессмертные Веды, ?Махабхарата и Пураны.»- Чайтанья Бхагавата (Мадхья-кханда, 5.134)

Но: «Религиозный человек низшей категории пренебрегает служением преданным Бога под предлогом служения Всевышнему; таков его главный признак. В результате он может лишиться служения Господу Вишну. Преданные Бога, находящиеся на высоком духовном уровне, понимают, что поклонение вайшнавам важнее поклонения Верховному Господу» - Шри Чайтанья Бхагавата мадхья канда 5.150 ком.    




> Ведь подумайте, никто кроме Кришны не может принять жертвенный дар. Просто потому что никто кроме Кришны не абсолютная истина. По этой простой причине друзья Кришны не могут пробовать ладду прежде чем давать её Кришне.


Вы противоречите вами же приводим ссылкам, вам говорят в комментарии, что каждая производная в процессе бхакти отношений является Абсолютной Истиной, вы говорите ( точнее считаете) "никто кроме Кришны". "Никто кроме Кришны", потому что васудевах сарвам ити, нет никого кроме Кришны, а не потому что где не понятно где, находится выдуманное вашим умом синее абстрактное пятно, похожее на нарисованную средневековыми индусами картину, которое не может ни дать ни взять в реальности, но которой вы согласно вашим словам должны когда нибудь передать контроль над украденный у народа собственностью.Нет. Собственность вы должны отдать конкретным структурам, находящимся в конкретных географических координатах и получить от них, то что вам необходимо для жизни, это и будет прасадом, выделенной долей. Вот это и означает посвятить все Кришне, а точнее просто перестать грешить воровством. А избавится от связанной с этим кармой, означает что эти структуры или просто обычные люди, не придут и не сделают вам больно, первые сознательно, как нарушителю естественных природных законов гармонии, а вторые просто потому, что вы их враг в конкуренции за выживание, порожденной вашим чувством собственности, возникшим на основе вот этих абстрактных представлений о Боге, означающих что вы сами Бог, который может принимать решения дышать ему или нет. У вас нет такого права понимаете? Дышать или  нет вам должен разрешить представитель или представительный орган собственника воздуха, а не кто то там из сердца или из ума или во сне. Я вам могу любое количество цитат, доказательств привести. Нужно? Просто у меня все это в огромной куче, еще не рассортированной.         




> Бхактивинод говорит по этому поводу


Да вас вообще не должно интересовать, что говорит Бхактивинода Тхакур по этому поводу, он не является ни действующим звеном Парампары, ни вашим гуру:

"Всё, что заложено в учении Шрилы Бхактивиноды Тхакура, можно*почерпнуть из наших книг. Нет абсолютно никакой необходимости в наставлениях со стороны".?(Письмо Шрилы Прабхупады Гурукрипе и Яшоданандане, 25 декабря 1973 г.)

«Вы не можете понять, что сказал мой духовный учитель. Или даже если прочитали какую-то книгу, вы не можете ее понять, пока не услышите мое объяснение. Это называется «система парампары». Нельзя перескочить к старшему гуру, пренебрегая следующим ачарьей, непосредственно следующим за ним ачарьей." Лекция ШБ 08.12.73 Лос-Анджелес

"Никому из моих учеников нет необходимости читать какие-либо книги*помимо моих*– в действительности,*такое чтение может навредить*их прогрессу в Сознании Кришны".?(Письмо Шрилы Прабхупады, 20 января 1972 г.)

"Давать больше лекций для бхакт – это хорошо, но все лекции должны быть на основе наших книг. Тебе не следует выходить за пределы сферы наших наставлений". (Письмо Шрилы Прабхупады, 26 января 1977 г.)*




> Сравнивайте разные описание, считая что это описания одного и того же и постепенно поймете суть. Но не забывайте, что это мирские описания, ибо в этом мире никаких других описаний и быть не может. За лучшими описаниями пожалуйте в реальность.


Да это просто ваш забродивший ум, противоречащий авторитету, который говорит иначе, Он говорит о том, что Его слова это и есть описания непосредственно из духовной реальности:

«никто не может приблизиться к Кришне сам; сделать это можно *только при посредничестве духовного учителя*. Духовный учитель играет роль прозрачной среды между Богом и учеником, хотя *опыт, который получает при этом ученик, — это опыт непосредственного общения с Богом.* В этом кроется великая тайна ученической преемственности. Истинный духовной учитель может помочь нам услышать «Бхагавад- гиту» непосредственно, как услышал ее Арджуна.» - Бг 18.75 ком.




> Одни могут слушать костер, а другие смотреть на костер, а третьи греться у костра. И все три дадут разные описания одного и того же. Ну или всем известная притча про ноги, уши, хвост и хобот слона. Наше материальное сознание именно такое. Оно не распространяется на всего духовного слона. Но кусочек слона оно понять может. В духовном сознании возможно понять всего духовного слона со всеми его кажущимися материалистам противоречиями.Как говорит Бхактивинод, в спорах мы не можем понять духовные истины, поскольку они непостижимы. Но их легко понять через самадхи.


Да вам нет необходимости спорить о законе, вам надо соблюдать его вот и все. Никаких разночтений закона быть не может, это возникает только при спекуляциях, а в законе всегда есть точный физический референт:

«Если вы не согласны с заключением автора, то какое право вы имеете говорить, что поняли Бхагавад-гиту?
Гость: Могут же быть разные интерпретации?
Шрила Прабхупада: Нет, это невозможно. Процесс не таков. Вы не можете интерпретировать Бхагавад-гиту. Если вы хотите проповедовать Бхагавад-гиту, вы должны проповедовать то, что сказал Кришна. Если у вас есть другая философия, вы будете говорить иное. Не обманывайте людей, что приринимаете Бхагавад-гиту,   интерпретируя её по-своему вы обманываете других и обманываете себя. Вы не можете так поступать.
Гость: Ну, например, Тилак Махараджа ...
Шрила Прабхупада: Хоть Тилак, хоть Ганди, кто бы ни был. Но дело в том, что вы должны понимать Бхагавад-гиту в соответствии с руководством автора. Только потому что вы г-н Тилак или г-н Ганди, вы не можете делать все что угодно с Бхагавад-гитой ...
Гость: Нет, нет, я не это имел ввиду. Но есть разные типы шлок.
Шрила Прабхупада: как могут быть разные типы ?  Бхагавад-гита начинается, dharma-ksetre kuru-ksetre samavetа yuyutsavah (BG 1.1). Итак, dharma-ksetre kuru-ksetre, как вы можете интерпретировать по-другому? Курукшетра уже здесь. Но как вы можете интерпретировать: «Курукшетра означает это, Курукшетра означает то»? Вы не можете интерпретировать.
Гость: Да, но кто решил, что это правильный  смысл  ...
Шрила Прабхупада: Истинный смысл уже здесь.
Гость: Буквально, буквально.
Шрила Прабхупада: Буквально, да. Интерпретация возникает, когда вы не можете понять. Если я скажу: «Это палка», все знают, что это палка. Поэтому я говорю: «Вот палка». Если вы скажете: «Нет, я не принимаю, что это палка», так что это за интерпретация? Всем известно, что это палка. »- 761220 - Беседа - Вардха.




> Скажите, например, каким образом Брихад Бхагаватамрита


Покажите мне, где Шрила Прабхупада дает вам наставление изучать то "каким образом Брихад Бхагаватамрита"... ???

Вы поняли "то каким образом" понятие "нирмама" в Бхагавад Гите, азбуке ? Вы реализовали это одно простое слово, в соответствии с многочисленными приказами Прабхупады относительно этого принципа? 




> Все эти споры - танцы на чужих плечах. Поэтому у нас нет вечности. Чаша терпения не вечна. Если говорить, то говорить конкретно о том, что реально может помочь людям сейчас, практически, а не о том, что там пробуют на Голоке гопи бурфи или не пробуют. Хотя дело конечно ваше. На то и свобода воли.


Лично я в вопросах о том, что реально может помочь людям сейчас, практически, руководствуюсь научным подходом Прабхупады, исключающим религиозные предрассудки. И потому как  наука означает связь понятий с физическим референтом, то я не спекулирую о том, что значит то или это, я просто открываю словарь или фолио, и смотрю значение слов. В связи со всем этим у меня лично есть основанное на этой науке понимание того "кто виноват и что делать", но мне просто интересно, что сами вы предлагаете по этому поводу, руководствуясь вашим подходом частного ментального производства?

----------


## Андрон

Хотя эти слова обращены не ко мне - но тема интересная, поэтому позвольте тоже ответить:




> Согласно научным данным, ваше ДНК, а значит и инструмент понимания природы вещей всего на несколько процентов отличается от шимпанзе, соответственно выводы к которым вы придете эмпирически, мало чем будут отличаться от опыта обезьяны


Хороший пример, демонстрирующий 2 подхода:
1. Авторитетная наука утверждает, что ДНК человека и обезьяны почти идентичны - а значит, и их интеллекты должны быть почти идентичны, значит человек подобен обезьяне.
2. Из объективной реальности мы знаем, что человек намного превосходит обезьяну интеллектом - а значит, научные знания о ДНК неприменимы к интеллекту.
Так что более авторитетно - описание реальности - или сама реальность?

"Не авторитет определяет Истину, а Истина устанавливает авторитет". (Бхактивинод Тхакур)
"Если факты противоречат моей теории - тем хуже для фактов"  :biggrin1:  (Гегель)
"Если на клетке слона прочтёшь надпись «буйвол» - не верь глазам своим"  :biggrin1:  (Козьма Прутков)

А если серьезно - то надо сопоставлять описания Вед с духовной реальностью нашего сердца, и в идеале они должны совпадать. Как в походе местность сверяют с картой. А если не совпадают - тут уж каждый сам выбирает, чему следовать и как жить. Лично для меня реальность обычно важнее описания.

"Забывчивую обусловленную душу Кришна учит посредством ведических писаний, осознавшего себя духовного учителя и Сверхдуши". (ЧЧ Мадхья 20.123)




> Оправдайте первоисточником свои слова о том, что "Писания это не первоисточники".


Первоисточник всех знаний - Бог, пребывающий в сердце каждого,
так что для оправдания этих слов обратитесь к Богу в своем сердце!
Но об этом также сказано и в Ведах, составленных Первоисточником:

"Я пребываю в сердце каждого, и *от Меня исходят знания.* Цель изучения всех Вед — постичь Меня.
*Я истинный составитель «Веданты»* и знаток Вед". (БГ 15.15)

----------


## Алексей Кузьмик

> Сообщение от Алексей Кузьмик:
> Бхакта ( "слуга слуги слуги"), шастра (должностные инструкции) и Кришна(ГенДиректор) тождественны друг другу. Служа шастре ( следуя закону) и бхакте ( объекты вашего следования закону), вы тем самым служите ГенДиректору Кришне. «Прабхупада: Религия означает законы, данные Богом. Если мы добросовестно выполняем законы Бога, тогда это религия. Но если мы не исполняем законов Бога, тогда это религия обмана.» - Philosophy Discussion on Blaise Pascal. Точно так же как на фирме, даже будь вы первый зам. директора, но без служения бизнес плану, политике компании, трудового кодекса и тд, то есть без их знания и следования им, вы не можете служить директору, потому что ваше служение направляется на фирму, за это вам и платят, чтоб вы служили фирме, обеспечивали распределение между сотрудниками ( "слугами слуг" ) и тд. Ну то есть служение Директору означает исключительно служение фирме, поэтому в БГ 18:66 Кришна говорит: "Мам экам шаранам *Враджа*" ( "Мне одному предайся (сдавайся, найди защиту) во *Врадже*.) или " Мне предаются только как Враджу", что соответствует : “[Lord Kришнa told Arjuna:] ‘Those who are My direct devotees are actually not My devotees, but those who are the devotees of My servant are factually My devotees.’. Перевод: [Господь Кришна сказал Арджуне]"Те кто посвящают (предаются, делятся со Мной) себя Мне напрямую, в действительности не посвящают (предаются, делятся со Мной) себя Мне. Мои настоящие преданные, это те, кто посвящают себя моему слуге." - ЧЧ Мадхья 11.28 /Ади-пурана/Лагху Бхагаватамрита 2.6 Само слово "Директор" идентично понятию "Директория", то есть набору инструкций, приказов. Так же понятие "Директор" как личность целенаправленно отдающая эти приказа, идентична всем находящимся под управлением директора, поскольку они являются исполнительными органами, как в теле мозг и совокупность исполняющих его приказы органов тождественны телу.
> 
> Сообщение от Андрон:
> Интересный перевод! Откуда такой? У Прабхупады: шаранам — под защиту; враджа — приди. В сумме - предайся. А здесь получается наоборот: шаранам - предайся (глагол), а враджа - Врадж (существительное)! В целом, на мой взгляд, такой перевод имеет новый, но правильный смысл! Санскрит очень многозначен!
> 
> Сообщение от Алексей Кузьмик:
> Перевод из значения слова ВРАДЖ, это название высшей стадии реализации социальных отношений, или обители Кришны. А правомерность такого перевода, основывается на уже приведенных вам фактах, у Кришны ( МАМ),находят прибежище ( Шаранам), только ( экам) во Врадже, поскольку Кришна в этой высшей форме социальных взаимоотношений, находится только там. Я могу найти у вас прибежище от дождя, только под крышей вашего дома, если мои отношения с его обитателями будут соответствовать вашим ожиданиям, соответственно моё отношение к вам будет тождественно моему отношению к обитателям вашего дома, членам вашей семьи.


«Шри Чайтанья Махапрабху учит нас: подобно тому как люди поклоняются Кришне, следует поклоняться и обители Кришны, Вриндавану. И как люди поклоняются Вриндавану, следует поклоняться всему, что там есть: деревьям, дорогам, реке и прочему.» - ЧЧ Мадхья 12.38

"Бхакта и Бхагаван идентичны" ("bhakta and bhagwan is identical") - 1960 Back to Godhead vol 3 part 22

«Человеческое общество — это обитель Господа» ШБ 2.1.36ком (Human society is the residential quarters for the Lord)

"Его обитель и Он Сам идентичны" ("His abode and He Himself are identical")- ШБ 1.10.27




> Из объективной реальности мы знаем, что человек намного превосходит обезьяну интеллектом - а значит, научные знания о ДНК неприменимы к интеллекту.Так что более авторитетно - описание реальности - или сама реальность?


«обыкновенного человека, лишенного духовных знаний, «Шримад-Бхагаватам» причисляет к категории собак, свиней, верблюдов и ослов, и это отнюдь не преувеличение. Вожди таких невежественных людей очень гордятся тем, что ими восхищается такое количество собак и свиней, но на самом деле в этом нет ничего лестного для них. «Бхагаватам» открыто провозглашает, что тот, кто не проявляет желания постичь науку о Кришне — будь он даже великий лидер человекоподобных собак и свиней, — по сути дела, является животным. Он может быть могущественным, сильным или большим животным, но, с точки зрения «Шримад-Бхагаватам», в силу атеистического склада его ума такого лидера нельзя считать человеком. Иначе говоря, подобные собакам и свиньям лидеры-атеисты — всего-навсего более крупные животные, у которых лишь ярче выражены животные качества.» - ШБ 2.3.19 ком

----------


## Андрон

> «обыкновенного человека, лишенного духовных знаний, «Шримад-Бхагаватам» причисляет к категории собак, свиней, верблюдов и ослов, и это отнюдь не преувеличение.» - ШБ 2.3.19 ком


Веды чем хороши - что там каждый найдет что-то именно для себя!
Что ему близко, понятно, практично, по душе, по настроению!
Кому нравится презирать людей - найдет отличные цитаты!
"Кто ищет - тот всегда найдёт!"




> у меня лично есть основанное на этой науке понимание того "кто виноват и что делать"


Можно, например, найти цитаты Прабхупады, что почти все люди - демоны, а с демонами можно поступать как Кришна  :biggrin1: 
Вот только, боюсь, эти цитаты не соответствуют *ОБЩЕМУ ДУХУ* учения Прабхупады и Вайшнавизма - любви, служению, бхакти...




> Да вас вообще не должно интересовать, что говорит Бхактивинода Тхакур по этому поводу, он не является ни *действующим звеном Парампары*, ни вашим гуру


А вот действительно интересно - кто сейчас является действующим звеном Парампары?
Ведь сегодняшние Гуру должны быть в Парампаре - иначе они неавторитетны?
Значит они действующее звено? Если так - то, согласно Вашим словам,
нас не должно больше интересовать, что говорит Прабхупада?
И в первую очередь надо слушать новых Гуру?

----------


## Алексей Кузьмик

> Веды чем хороши - что там каждый найдет что-то именно для себя!
> Что ему близко, понятно, практично, по душе, по настроению!
> Кому нравится презирать людей - найдет отличные цитаты!
> "Кто ищет - тот всегда найдёт!"


Ну попробуйте доказать своё утверждение, и опровергните приведенный мной комментарий Прабхупады (ШБ 2.3.19 ком).




> Можно, например, найти цитаты Прабхупады, что почти все люди - демоны, а с демонами можно поступать как Кришна 
> Вот только, боюсь, эти цитаты не соответствуют ОБЩЕМУ ДУХУ учения Прабхупады и Вайшнавизма - любви, служению, бхакти...


Это, что за "ОБЩИЙ ДУХ" ? Если можно ссылку на первоисточник. " любви, служению, бхакти" - в смысле Прабхупада где то говорит, что "любовь, служение , бхакти" это исключительно шарики сладкие раздавать и улыбаться? Тогда Арджуна явно в эти стандарты не вписался, даже джапу не повторял, а Кришна говорит : «bhakto 'si priyo 'si me»: «Ты мой дорогой друг, ты мой преданный, потому что ты используешь свою энергию для Меня».- -730715 - Лекция BG 01.15 - Лондон




> А вот действительно интересно - кто сейчас является действующим звеном Парампары?
> Ведь сегодняшние Гуру должны быть в Парампаре - иначе они неавторитетны?
> Значит они действующее звено? Если так - то, согласно Вашим словам,
> нас не должно больше интересовать, что говорит Прабхупада?
> И в первую очередь надо слушать новых Гуру?


Я же видите просто бхакта Алексей, у костра не сидел, масло не жег, я в организацию пришел, взял устав, так сказано, что Шрила Прабхупада является высшим авторитетом для всех, вот я смиренно на высший авторитет опираюсь, а если вы хотите узнать в каких отношениях и соотношениях другие люди с высшим авторитетом, то вам у них и спрашивать надо. Тут же есть люди на форуме, специально уполномоченные давать консультации по данным вопросам, у них и опыт как раз есть соответствующий. Вы скопируйте им свои вопросы, а я посмотрю заодно, что они вам ответят, самому интересно.

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> В связи со всем этим у меня лично есть основанное на этой науке понимание того "кто виноват и что делать", но мне просто интересно, что сами вы предлагаете по этому поводу, руководствуясь вашим подходом частного ментального производства?


Я предпочитаю метод взбивания масла из чужого молока, как уже писал выше. Это рабочий метод. Плюс варнашрама действует, её никто не отменял. Ну и обезьяны не дремлют. У вас много обезьян за пазухой, они скачут впереди вашей мысли. Если вы их попридержите, то можно было бы обсудить какую-то одну тему, не все сразу, как это у них принято. А если нет, то это невозможно на форуме, т.к. темы обсуждения плодятся как в геомерической прогрессии быстрее развития сюжета каждой из них. За их воплями не слышно ни звука от вас самого. От обезьян помогает хорошенько попрыгать. Лечение подобного подобным. Временно помогает. Хотя бы на время обсуждения. Ну и хатха-йога их успокаивает, пару часов в день. Иначе даже вид небольшого куска масла приводит их в исступление. Откуда знаю, спросите? Я с ними лично знаком.




Там еще в фильме метод был хороший "бесОв, то есть обезьян гонять". "Ты что, не знал, что на голенищах архиерейских/авторитетных сапог/цитат больше всего грехов-то умещается?". Вообще методов подобных много. Но смысл один. Как насядут сверх меры, гонять их нужно. Ведь света божьего не видно за ними. А вы всё носитесь с ними, как с писаной торбой. Для этого все рабочие методы хороши. Иначе одолеют. Да, и вот нынче новая тема у них, про этикет. Нельзя, мол бесов нынче гонять. Этикет, мол, политкорректность. Не Шарик он нынче, а начальник отдела очистки. Не глупость он несет, а авторитетно цитирует. И, я вам скажу по секрету, святые в образах, ну что на стене висят, во время как обезьян этих за хвосты гоняешь, как есть уши затыкают, и/или отворачиваются христа ради, чтобы, так сказать, не противоречить неблагообразию процесса. Отворачиваются, но не противоречат. Потому как, хоть они и святые, а и то понимают, что против супостата все рабочие средства хороши.

И что обезъяны те Кришне друзья, тут нет противоречия. Кто ж против своенравия гопи ему еще поможет? И Кришна совсем не против чтобы их гоняли. Они ведь вернутся. Эти или новые. Вечная лила. 

Иногда прямая схатка слишком прямолинейна и потому скучна. А иногда она не приводит к результату. Или противоречит чему-то.
Поэтому Кришна любит убегать с поля боя, чтобы дать событиям созреть или возникнуть новым обстоятельствам. Или друзьям прийти на помошь.

Но, как сказал классик в мокром пальто, "вы не обижайтесь, это же правда, а на правду нельзя обижаться, если она даже горькая." Цель то у нас одна. Удачи!

----------


## Андрон

> опровергните приведенный мной комментарий Прабхупады (ШБ 2.3.19 ком):
> «обыкновенного человека, лишенного духовных знаний, «Шримад-Бхагаватам» причисляет к категории собак, свиней, верблюдов и ослов, и это отнюдь не преувеличение. ... тот, кто не проявляет желания постичь науку о Кришне — по сути дела, является животным. ... в силу атеистического склада его ума такого лидера нельзя считать человеком.»


Эту цитату можно понять прямолинейно - что человек, ничего не слышавший о Ведах, не желающий общаться с кришнаидами или любой атеист - подобен свинье или животному. К такому пониманию склонны люди, неспособные на любовь и не знающие Бога в сердце - и, соответственно, неспособные увидеть любовь и Бога в сердцах обычных людей, например, атеистов. Для них любой некришнаид - животное или демон. Эти люди обусловлены телесной концепцией, поэтому судят людей по внешним признакам - а в душу заглянуть неспособны.

А я понимаю эту цитату так:
Да, есть опустившиеся люди, по качествам подобные животным. Но среди атеистов, нерелигиозных или простых людей, не знающих Вед или Кришну - есть множество людей любящих, живущих по сердцу и совести, которые общаются с Богом в сердце, даже не зная, что это Бог! Гопи тоже не знали, что Кришна Бог - они просто любили Его и служили Ему - потому что им так нравилось!

Я уже приводил в соседней теме цитату Андерсена - сказочника  :biggrin1:  
"*Думающий атеист, живущий по совести, сам не понимает, насколько он близок к Богу.
Потому что творит добро, не ожидая награды, в отличие от верующих лицемеров*".

А вот более авторитетные цитаты из Библии о таких людях:
"Не *здоровые* имеют нужду во враче, но больные". (Мф 9:12)
"Человек смотрит на лице, а *Господь смотрит на сердце*". (1Цар.16:7)
"Бог есть любовь, и *пребывающий в любви пребывает в Боге, и Бог в нем*". (1Иоан.4:16)
"*Весь закон в одном слове заключается: люби ближнего твоего, как самого себя*". (Гал.5:14)

"*Если сердце наше не осуждает нас*, то мы имеем дерзновение к Богу, и, чего ни попросим, получим от Него, потому что соблюдаем заповеди Его и делаем благоугодное пред Ним". (1Иоан.3:20-22)

"Когда язычники, не имеющие закона, по природе законное делают, то, не имея закона, они сами себе закон: они показывают, что *дело закона у них написано в сердцах, о чем свидетельствует совесть их и мысли их*, то обвиняющие, то оправдывающие одна другую". (Рим.2:14-15)

"Вот завет, который завещаю дому Израилеву после тех дней, говорит Господь: *вложу законы Мои в мысли их, и напишу их на сердцах их*; и буду их Богом, а они будут Моим народом. И не будет учить каждый ближнего своего и каждый брата своего, говоря: познай Господа; потому что *все, от малого до большого, будут знать Меня*, потому что Я буду милостив к неправдам их, и грехов их и беззаконий их не воспомяну более". (Евр.8:10-12)

----------


## Андрон

> Прабхупада где то говорит, что "любовь, служение , бхакти" это исключительно шарики сладкие раздавать и улыбаться? Тогда Арджуна явно в эти стандарты не вписался, даже джапу не повторял


Любовь - это отнюдь не розовые сопли! Конечно, надо стараться решить все вопросы полюбовно или хотя бы справедливо, но, если уж дошло до драки - надо драться, дошло до войны - надо сражаться! Из двух зол выбирают меньшее... Кришна Арджуну правильно наставлял!
Просто не стоит поспешно переходить к жестким методам и крайним мерам! Духовный человек способен решить большинство вопросов тонко и мягко!
Христос изгонял бесовский дух из людей - исцелял их - а не убивал демонов!




> Тогда Арджуна явно в эти стандарты не вписался, даже джапу не повторял


Представил себе, как Кришна говорит: "Ну давай уже, Арджуна, срази этих демонов!" -
а Арджуна сидит себе такой: "Харе Кришна, Харе Кришна..."  :biggrin1: 




> Шрила Прабхупада является высшим авторитетом для всех, вот я смиренно на высший авторитет опираюсь


А что ж Вы тогда про необходимость Гуру так много пишете?
Прабхупада - истинный Гуру! Кто еще Вам нужен?




> А если вы хотите узнать в каких отношениях и соотношениях другие люди с высшим авторитетом, то вам у них и спрашивать надо. Тут же есть люди на форуме, специально уполномоченные давать консультации по данным вопросам, у них и опыт как раз есть соответствующий. Вы скопируйте им свои вопросы, а я посмотрю заодно, что они вам ответят, самому интересно.


Ну спасибо - вижу, Вы плохого не посоветуете  :biggrin1: 
Вспомните судьбу таких замечательных персонажей, как Леопольд Чекистов, забаненный за "неправильные" вопросы, или Себастиан, забаненный за "сомнения в Шастрах"...
Вспоминается Оруэлл: "*Чем дальше общество отклоняется от правды, тем больше оно ненавидит тех, кто говорит ее*".
Так что эти мои вопросы прошу считать риторическими - так, размышления вслух...  :biggrin1: 
У меня, знаете ли, множество вопросов, которые нельзя задавать на этом форуме...  :lipsrsealed: 
Но я не Калки-Аватар, чтобы наводить порядок огнем и мечом - в таких делах я доверяю Богу:
"*Всякое растение, которое не Отец Мой Небесный насадил, искоренится*". (Матф.15:13)
"Всякий раз, когда религия приходит в упадок и воцаряется безбожие, Я Сам нисхожу в этот мир, чтобы освободить праведников и уничтожить злодеев, а также восстановить устои религии, Я прихожу сюда из века в век". (БГ 4.7-8)

----------


## Андрон

> И, я вам скажу по секрету, святые в образах, ну что на стене висят, во время как обезьян этих за хвосты гоняешь, отворачиваются, но не противоречат. Потому как, хоть они и святые, а и то понимают, что против супостата все рабочие средства хороши.


Да - брахманы понимают горячность кшатриев - но сами ведут себя более сдержанно:
"Бывшие же с Ним, видя, к чему идет дело, сказали Ему: *Господи! не ударить ли нам мечом?*
И один из них ударил раба первосвященникова, и отсек ему правое ухо.
Тогда Иисус сказал: *оставьте, довольно.* И, коснувшись уха его, исцелил его".
(Лк 22:49-51)

----------


## Гаятри деви даси

> Если правильно понимаю, "даси" ("дас"), это некая "приставка", посвящённого... Т.е. уже определённый уровень... статус


"Дас" или "даси" - это если не ошибаюсь санксритский термин, означающий "слуга". Как правило дается адептам в ведийских традициях при посвящении. Означает "слуга" какой либо Формы Бога, либо какого либо вайшнава, либо иной вовышенной личности, признающейся возвышенной в данной традиции. "Слуга" кого или чего именно определяется по составному слову в имени. Например "Гаятри даси" означает "служанка Гаятри". Гаятри же - это например мантра из "Риг Веды". Мантра, обращенная к Бхагавану.






> Потому, позвольте Вам задать этот вопрос: - Какова причина того, что Вы... имеете желание "помогать... заблудшим душам"? И, это нечто искреннее?.. Или наигранное, положенное?.., нечто такое, что не имеет для "Вас" действительной потребности, нужды и ценности... (?)


Желание помогать, то есть приносить пользу - это естественное желание и естественное состояние любой, более-менее очищенной души. Это если угодно дхарма - предназначение, обязанность и смысл. И без дхармы, то есть без принесения пользы мирозданию, человек превращается в животное. Это дает смысл и наполненность. Когда это есть - есть смысл и жить. Иначе жизнь становится грустна и бессмысленна.
И это не наигранность. Это мой личный опыт.

----------


## Yudzhesh

Перечитал всю ветку. Вопросы здесь все сводятся по сути к тому, как прогрессировать реально. Ведь прогресс подразумевает какие-то изменения в лучшую сторону, не только внутреннего, но и внешнего.

Так вот для начала надо разобраться с т.н. варнами. Варна это понятие статичное. А жизнь, особенно в Кали- югу весьма динамична. Каждый должен уметь когда нужно быть т.н. шудрой, вайшьей, кшатрием или брахманом. Подобно тому как на концерт в филармонии надо одеть костюм выходной, а в бассейн плавки, так и в зависимости от ваших жизненных обстоятельств, возможностей, устремлений и всех прочих факторов одновременно делать то, что должно. Описание этих варн это просто статичное обозначение внутренней и внешней сторон деятельности для того чтобы хоть на что то можно было опираться, на какие-то смыслы. Суть витает между строк, так сказать. Крайне сложно суметь ее уловить и сформулировать. 
Лично мне, как и многим я уверен, в жизни приходилось быть и внешне и по умонастроению и т.н. шудрой и защищать коров и возделывать землю, заниматься торговлей, учить людей, давать духовные наставления, защищать слабых и справедливость в тех или иных ситуациях. Нельзя сказать что я шудра или брахман. Можно лишь сказать, что я падшая душа, погрязшая в болоте невежества, материалистического мышления, и только по милости Кришны, который ведёт меня из сердца, я могу быть иногда шудрой или вайшьей. Все остальное лишь животное потакание моим грязным чувствам и уму, но не служение. Со временем, я стал чаще делать одно и меньше другого. В этом и есть видимо прогресс. Но если не делать служения Кришне, то все равно придется что-то делать и будет служение моей гордыне, и я заметил по опыту что я страдаю от этого, второго варианта. Так мой разум утверждается и я потихоньку прогрессирую.

----------


## Александр "NИ"

Внимание моё ограничено… как и у многих. 
Времени и терпения… так же, не на всё хватает. Иногда одни вещи, кажутся важнее, чем другие; однако – ГУНЫ – благость, страсть, невежество. Плюс – среда жизни «внешней», часто… и густо – сбивает с нужных направлений, хотя в итоге, приводит туда, куда надо.
Данное «предисловие» о том, что… Хочу поблагодарить и благодарю, в частности: 
*Гаятри деви даси 
Андрон* 
, за Ваше ближайшее «соучастие»…, от времени моего предыдущего присутствия здесь, на данном полотне сайта и ветке. 
Спасибо Вам.
-------
В одном, не устаю я похоже, в поисках – Высшего. И это стремление, за, пожалуй, более чем 25 лет, образовало уже, в моём случае – несколько кругов. Неких, само законченных кругов, для каждого «мини-периода» времени, за эти, более чем 25 лет. 
«Новый круг», начался, примерно несколько лет назад, с не утраченного (с конца середины 1990-х, Бхагават-Гиты) интереса к Ведической Мысли, посредством просмотра _фильма-сериала Махабхарата_. И, с тех пор, «этот новый круг»…, ещё пока не замкнут во мне, как прежние.

Сегодня, я вновь «пришёл» сюда, на данный сайт. Последних несколько часов, слушал лекции (в Ютубе) Враджендра Кумара прабху (Тушкин Василий Рюрикович). Как и вчера… Как и не мало дней до этого, когда есть на это время и вдохновение (гуна благости… и – «невидимое, не гласное» указание – ПАРАМАТМЫ); - всё о Ведах, от разных авторов, вещателей или вообще хоть как то приближённых тем, к – Ведам. И… вновь, узнал (и проникся этим), что то новое. 
Так например, узнал (большое, заочное спасибо Василию Рюриковичу, в инстанции косвенной…) – о внутренней реинкарнации, хотя и раньше слышал об этом, но – внимание – обратилось к этому, вот, лишь теперь (на «новом круге», потому что и в «старых»… - было об этом, но в других формах и видах… - самоощущений и восприятий). И, то, что обозвал я «кругами», выше, вероятней всего связанно с «путешествием» моего я, не только по новым периодам внешней среды, но, что по-своему более важно, среды внутренней, «близкой» - тело и ум (психика). Само осознание этого, весьма интересный опыт. А именно – тонкое «тело души» - меняется. А ещё – те прежние «самозамкнутые» круги познания, о которых упомянул выше, были так же, по своему, как прекрасны, так и удивительны! 

Сейчас, на «сцене моей внутренней жизни» - укоренились – Веды… :

ВЕДИЧЕСКАЯ КОСМОЛОГИЯ 
УСТРОЙСТВО ДУШИ И ТЕЛА
РЕАЛЬНОСТЬ ВНЕШНЕЙ И ВНУТРЕННЕЙ ЖИЗНИ
….
Уже, восхищался (и не однократно), лекциями – Л.М.Тугутова, А.Г. Хакимова, О.Г. Торсунова… И вот, «современная КАПЛЯ» (для меня), в исполнении Василия Рюриковича, за несколько последних дней, ещё «добавила масла в огонь».  :smilies: …:  

Тушкин В.Р. - Ведическое строение Космоса

Веды о человеке день 1 - Самое Сокровенное Знание (Василий Тушкин)
Веды о космосе - день 2 - Самое Сокровенное Знание (Василий Тушкин)
Единая Картина Мира - день 3 - Самое Сокровенное Знание (Василий Тушкин)
(копии названий в Ютубе)
,_ и эти «КАПЛИ», влились в меня за несколько последних дней, прямо – «запоем»._ ))




> Перечитал всю ветку...  
> ...Суть витает между строк, так сказать.


Точно. ) Суть – витает между строк… Но, одно из «великих благ», для нас, в том, что есть – индивидуальные души, такие, вот, как например – Василий Рюрикович…, которые «разжёвывают» очень многое. И, показывают и разъясняют…  что называется «на пальцах». Куда уж проще?! И, лучше, конечно, «читать по строкам»…

----------


## Андрон

> Варна это понятие статичное. А жизнь, особенно в Кали- югу весьма динамична. *Каждый должен уметь когда нужно быть т.н. шудрой, вайшьей, кшатрием или брахманом.*





> Сейчас варнашрама-дхармы нет. Есть только санатана-дхарма - служение Господу Кришне. Поэтому служите Господу и Его преданным - не прогадаете!


Истинно так!

"Человек, чьи познания шире и глубже, чем ограниченные знания брахманов, может постичь Верховную Личность Бога, Господа Шри Кришну, и таким образом обрести сознание Кришны. *Такой человек становится вайшнавом. И подобно Самому Кришне, человек, обладающий сознанием Кришны, стоит выше всех сословий и социальных групп, будь то нации, общины или расы*". (БГ 4.13)

"Человек должен честно и добросовестно исполнять обязанности того сословия, к которому принадлежит. Не следует браться за выполнение чужих обязанностей. Но *если ему удалось осознать свою духовную природу и тем самым выйти за рамки сословных ограничений, то его сва-дхарма, долг, заключается только в служении Верховной Личности Бога. Единственный долг того, кто развил в себе сознание Кришны, — это служить Господу. У того, кто поднялся на духовный уровень, остается только одна обязанность — служить Верховному Господу; в этом заключается его сва-дхарма*". (ШБ 3.28.2)

"Представители различных групп общества должны понимать, что их *цель — служить и помогать друг другу*, потому что у них единая цель — развить любовь к Богу. *Основным выводом и заключением всей системы варнашрама-дхармы является шлока Господа Чайтаньи: «Я не брахмачари, не грихастха, не санньяси; я не брахман, не вайшья, не шудра; я всего лишь слуга слуги слуги слуги Господа гопи».* Это был вывод, дух учения Господа Чайтаньи". (Радханатх Свами)

(тут еще цитаты из Библии)





> я падшая *душа*, погрязшая в болоте невежества, материалистического мышления, и только *по милости Кришны, который ведёт меня из сердца*...


Отлично сказано!!! Искренне и скромно, и при этом дает Вам возможность тайно, но без ложной скромности, осознавать себя душой, быть водимым Богом в сердце и полагаться на Его милость! Напомнило слова Апостола Павла:
"Христос Иисус пришел в мир спасти грешников, из которых я первый"  :biggrin1:  (1Тим 1:15)
"А думаю, и я имею Духа Божия"  :biggrin1:  (1Кор 7:40)

Аналогичный подход применим и для обхода системы Варнашрама:
Есть две группы людей вне Варнашрамы - Вайшнавы (выше) и Неприкасаемые (ниже).
Хорошо быть Неприкасаемым - можно жить по качествам и не ограничиваться сословиями  :biggrin1: 

Ждем новых эссе!

----------


## Гаятри деви даси

> В одном, не устаю я похоже, в поисках – Высшего



Самое Высшее – это даже не описание законов кармы, реинкарнации и ведийской космологии.
Самое Высшее – это Тот, Кто все эти непростые законы придумал и воплотил.  Тот, Кому в конечном итоге принадлежит плоды всех жертвоприношений и аскез, Верховного Господа всех планет и полубогов, Благодетеля и Доброжелателя всех живых существ. Самое Высшее – это Шри Кришна и Его отношения с живыми существами.
Если уж хотите познать Самое Высшее, то познавайте Его. Познавайте посредством служения Ему.

----------


## Александр "NИ"

> Самое Высшее – это даже не описание законов кармы, реинкарнации и ведийской космологии.
> Самое Высшее – это Тот, Кто все эти непростые законы придумал и воплотил.  Тот, Кому в конечном итоге принадлежит плоды всех жертвоприношений и аскез, Верховного Господа всех планет и полубогов, Благодетеля и Доброжелателя всех живых существ. Самое Высшее – это Шри Кришна и Его отношения с живыми существами.
> Если уж хотите познать Самое Высшее, то познавайте Его. Познавайте посредством служения Ему.


Размер души… 
Говорят, размер души – одна десятитысячная кончика волоса. Т.е., даже точки в тексте, в сравнении с душой, намного - большие. 
Размер сверх-души…
Говорят, сверх-душа, размером, примерно в ладонь (в теле человека – в солнечном сплетении). 

По одной из упрощённых схем, душа, эта микро-нано частица, сначала «окутывается» - эго(м). 
Почему она, эта, по сути… Этот микрочип, на подобии компьютерного «железа»… Очень сходное понятие – душа, как микрочип-процессор в компьютере. 
Так вот. Почему она вдруг, эта душа, «хочет стать Богом» (т.е. – огромным компьютером вселенной и миров)? В результате чего, получает такой элемент (судя по всему – первый из), как – ЭГО.

Эго (позже), получает ещё один элемент – УМ. 
Ум, получает – ТЕЛО (тела)… 

В итоге, эта… «микро-нано частица» (душа), вовлекается всецело в «существование и отождествление» с… миром материи. И, «связанная» какими то неведомыми проводниками (на подобии проводов или токопроводных дорожек на электро-плате) – с – ЭГО, УМОМ, ТЕЛОМ – таким вот косвенным (НЕ прямым) образом, пытается получить – САТ, ЧИТ, АНАНДА… 

И вот. Будучи, такой глупой (языком компьютерной программы – не загруженной программами), что не могла понять, что она (душа, эта микро-нано-частица) не Бог, «проживая» во времени, некие ионы времени, «доживает» до – «элетроплаты» называемой – человек. 

«Электроплата» - человек, для души (этой микро-нано-частицы, некоего микрочипа-процессора), даёт… как минимум представление о том, что – всё!, кто-то (Кто-то) создал. И, называют, в «человеческой электроплате», которая уже, по самому своему устройству, имеет для таких вещей «допуски»… И, называют этого Создателя – БОГ, в человеческой речи…  

Все эти «масштабы и понятия», ПРИНЦИПИАЛЬНО, могут подвести к …«понятию» о – Служении… - Богу. Хотя, при этом, «пробелов в этом», всё-равно, получается достаточно много. А именно: - ЧТО ЗНАЧИТ – Служить Богу?!.. Что это означает в принципе и сути?! 

Если душу (эту… - десятитысячную кончика волоса) рассматривать в БОГе, в этой Громаднейшей Компьютерной Программе !!, то – она никуда, ровным счётом, не может «выйти» из БОГа. А это, в свою очередь означает, что – душа (джива, атма) – в любом случае и варианте – служит БОГу… даже если «думает», что «служит себе»… И, в этом во всём… какая-то явная хитрость БОГа…, что Он… - не только позволяет душе «окутаться» ЭГО(м), УМОМ и ТЕЛОМ (телами), но ещё и создал… подобные «окутывающие душу элементы».
Либо же, есть какая то ложь в том, что это «моя душа», чего то вдруг ?!?!… из божественного РАЯ, где получала – САТ, ЧИТ, АНАНДА – напрямую… - чего то однажды решила, что она этого не хочет; и айда… окутывается в ЭГО, УМ и ТЕЛА… И мне сегодня говорят, что это «я» «такой плохой» (как душа)…, что некогда захотел стать самим Богом… ?!.. и потому «я» сейчас – окутан, НЕ естественными для себя (как души) элементами.   

«Меня… - да», интересуют все эти вещи, как бы – с научно-технической точки зрения, если так можно сказать. *И, «я», искренне и честно – НЕ понимаю !!... – что хочет от меня БОГ?! Какого-такого служения?!..* Это, при том при всём, что «я» даже увидеть Его НЕ могу!... – ибо, Он для меня… - «абстракция»… 

Зато, куда более правдоподобной кажется схема того, что душа «вовлекается» во все эти божественные процессы (..жизни и смерти…) – для – получения ОПЫТА! Дабы, этот «микрочип-процессор» (джива, атма, этО… - десятитысячное, кончика волоса), накопило в процессе «путешествия» по БОГу (по разным жизням и телам, и мирам) - …различные программы (как компьютерный процессор)… БОГ – это – ИНТРЕНЕТ (сумма всех существующих процессоров). А джива-атма – личный комп или айфон…  
Зачем? Логичный вопрос. Ответ, может звучать примерно так: - Чтобы быть интересным в извечных ИГРАХ БОГа, в духовных мирах. Вероятно, для этого и нужен этот «личный опыт» души (дживы, атмы). 
Во всех других вариантах, это как то не складывается в «разумно-законченную схему»… 

Размер души… - это – СУПЕР-нано ТЕХНОЛОГИЯ!... 
И, душа, похоже – это «флеш-накопитель», «миникомпьютер», «микрочип»…. 

А – БОГ – Громадная Компьютерная Игра!...., где ОН и есть её создатель, программист…. И – главный Игрок… администратор, модератор и т.п.

----------


## Гаятри деви даси

Похоже Вы не хотите познавать Бога посредством служения Ему.
Похоже Вы хотите познавать Бога, препарируя и изучая под микроскопом  :smilies:

----------


## Александр "NИ"

…Хотел было задать Вам вопрос: Как Вы (лично), служите Богу?



> Похоже Вы не хотите познавать Бога посредством служения Ему.


Но, вспомнил, что в общих чертах и сам могу ответить на этот вопрос. «Женское служение»…, основано на «сердечных чакрах»: - эмоции, вера… Мужская монада, устроена несколько иначе, нежели женская. Для мужчины, более присущи пути – знания и ума. Поэтому, даже если Вы ответите на этот вопрос (Как Вы лично служите Богу), пойму я Вас, не так, как Вы понимаете себя сами. Поэтому, текст ниже, не совсем для «женской монады»… 

Да, в определённой степени, Вы правы. 



> …Похоже Вы хотите познавать Бога, препарируя и изучая под микроскопом


Так, например, в последнее время, меня весьма заинтересовал вопрос: «ЧЕМ ОТЛИЧАЕТСЯ МАТЕРИЯ ОТ ДУХА (Дух от Материи)?»

Материя, состоит из 5-ти элементов:

Огонь
Вода
Воздух
Земля
Эфир

И, если с 4-мя из этих элементов, всё относительно понятно (ОТНОСИТЕЛЬНО), то вот с ЭФИРОМ, не всё… Далеко не всё ясно. 
И, как оказалось (ну, для меня лично, в «личном контуре познаний, это «новое» для меня открытие), оказывается А. Эйнштейн «отменил» идею – ЭФИРА…, более 100 лет тому назад. Либо же, его «заставили», власть имущие ШУДРЫ, Века Кали… Ибо, до теории относительности  А. Эйнштейна, все учёные, не только знали о существовании эфира, но и учитывали этот элемент, при своих опытах. И, тысячелетиями, знали, о существовании этого элемента. Так например – Н. Тесла…  
И, сейчас я, заинтересовался тем, что об ЭФИРЕ… говорят… учёные… 

Зачем мне это? Как раз, для того, чтобы… - пробовать (пытаться, по мере своих способностей к познанию) – понимать !!, различия между – материей и духом (духом и материей). Ибо, вопрос этот, весьма важный! Не понимая различия (разницы) между духом и материей (материей и духом), «полноценно духовно прогрессировать», думаю, нельзя.

----------


## Саша Сергеевна

Тот эфир который отменил Эйнштейн не имел ничего общего с ведическим эфиром. Ньютоновский эфир представлял из себя субстанцию по которой распространяются электромагнитные волны, в честности свет и был введён для того, чтобы объяснить каким образом все же волны могут распространяется в пустоте.

Ведический же эфир больше на вакуум похож, хотя утверждать сие однозначно не в коем случае нельзя, дабы не совершить ту раннюю ошибку в которой просто исходя из названия не вникая в ее физическую природу антиматерия была названна "духовной". Здесь просто надо было знать, что первоначально антиматерия была открыта на кончике пера (см. Море Дирака), а уже потом исходя из предсказанных для неё свойств была обнаружена в космических лучах (что уже странно для духовной вещи). Так вот со времени ее теоретического открытия уже предполагалось, что она будет взаимно уничтожаться при встрече с материей и если бы было открыто нечто что уничтожает материю при том оставаясь неизменным само, то данное ни в коем смысле нельзя было бы назвать антиматерией и для этого нашли бы другой термин. Очень может быть, что кому-нибудь пришло бы в голову назвать ее духовной материей, но от этого она не стала бы таковой.
По моему же мнению духовная материя сама по себе никак не может взаимодействовать с материей обычной. Она может взаимодействовать с ней только в нарушение обычных физических законов - иначе говоря посредством чуда. Например как это случилось с Ганджерой имевшим прямой контакт с телом Кришны, либо с Видехи Дженакой что получил возможность соприкоснуться с духовным посредством Вед, которые как прямо сказанно в Деви-Бхагаватам пуране (гл. 28) являются лучшим из тел Шактакши.

И ещё раз уж речь пошла про Эйнштейна. Вот почему пуля и ядро в безвоздушном пространстве падают одновременно? Ведь если толкнуть их по вертикале с одинаковой силой, то пуля будет продвигаться явно быстрее.
Ньютон сказал, что сие происходит потому, как чем массивнее тело, тем сильнее на него действует гравитация, и таким образом сила действующая на ядро на столько же больше, на сколько больше его инерция. Вот только на вопрос "почему инерциальная масса в точность равна гравитационной?” Ньютон ограничился ответом "так создал бог". На самом деле бог так создал, что у нас бьётся сердце, что вода во включенном чайнике закипает, а в результате приёма антибиотиков проходит пневмония. Но согласитесь, таким образом можно объяснить все и далее удалиться. А вот на вопрос "Как так создал бог, что инерциальная масса равна гравитационной?” как раз и ответил Эйнштейн и те теоретические вещи, которые были предсказанны его теорией полностью подтверждаются экспериментально. Проверить сие может любой забив в GPRS координаты своего местоположения.

Третий вопрос "Почему некоторые не признают теорию относительности". А не признают ее только иудей и люди воспитанные на их традициях, где мир не только не четырехмерен, но даже двумерен ибо плоскость ограниченная твердым небом с перекрепленными на нем на одинаковом расстоянии светильниками назвать трехмерной можно только с натяжкой. Если же мы признаем более чем трехмерный континуум, то мы вполне можем признать и теорию относительности как частный случай такового.
Харе Кришна.

----------


## Александр "NИ"

> Тот эфир который отменил Эйнштейн не имел ничего общего с ведическим эфиром.


Судя по тому, что современные учёные (новые воплощённые души, в Кали-юге, европеоидных наций), лишь «по-новому» открывают забытое (на очередном витке, круге)… И, не так уж далеко пока продвинулись в вопросе ЭФИРА; – да, согласен. Хотя, все эти "научные перепетии", меня не очень уж сильно интересуют..., кто где когда чё как назвал... и т.п.  
...И, пока, из услышанного из их научных докладов об ЭФИРЕ, некой «полной и обобщающей картины-представления», что же такое ЭФИР на самом деле?, пока нет. 

Вероятней всего, не малое число индийских учителей… Учеников-Учителей, действительно принадлежащих к парампаре, издавна, не только знают что такое ЭФИР… 

Так, например, некие современные, европеоидные энтузиасты и учёные, «играя» с тем что им доступно (в лабораториях), показывают некие фокусы… В числе которых – материализация вещества «из ничего» (один из научных роликов в Ютуб). Да но, разве не об этом же: «Иисус Христос накормил 5000 человек 5 хлебами и 2 рыбами» - это? 
Или, «игры» (эксперименты) с гравитацией. «Хождение Иисуса Христа по воде»; из этой же области. 
Или, тот же Сатья Саи Баба…   
Или, те же – сидхи. 8-мь мистических свойств продвинутого йогина. 

Просто, современные кали-южные …европеоиды, лишь не много «посвящены» (находят их, якобы случайно) в… давно-извечные знания. И в частности, знания об ЭФИРЕ. Пока ещё лишь на уровне – детей, называя ЭФИР, разными именами и формулами… Такими, например, как – «тёмное вещество вселенной» и т.п.  

Но, похоже, ЭФИР – не только ВОЗДУХ вселенной…, но и многое другое, одновременно. И, не смотря на все возможные свойства и комбинации ЭФИРА, между тем, это, всего лишь – одни из пяти – материальных элементов. Т.е. – ЭФИР – это всё-таки – материя. Тонкоматериальная…, но – материя. И, как бы «конечный итог», должен привести к тому пониманию, что такое Материя и что такое Дух? В чём разница? Это, само по себе – ОЧЕНЬ ВАЖНО. 

Но…  

Тут, в этой связи… мне стало «занятно другое»… А именно: - МАНТРЫ. 
Тот же – извечный «звук» - ОМ (АУМ)…  

Ну, более-менее однозначно известно, что скорость звука в воздухе, составляет, около 335 м/сек. 
Производит ли речевой аппарат человека, звуки, которые, распространяются ещё в «чём-то» кроме обычного воздуха – вопрос… 
Да. Это я намекаю, на повторения – «маха-мантры» так называемой и общепризнанной в ИСКОН – «Харе Кришна….». Ибо, вполне вероятно, что «дальше» обычного воздушного пространства, эта… «мантра» - НЕ идёт. И, похоже, по данной логике… А именно – логике того, что ЭФИР – ВОЗДУХ вселенной; что – настоящие МАНТРЫ, должны произносится, именно во вселенском «ВОЗДУХЕ» - ЭФИРЕ…, а не в воздушном пространстве Земли. 

Т.е., «настоящая МАНТРА», обращение к Высшим Существам, …должно производится на каких-то «Иных Частотах»… По контексту – на частоте – Воздуха-Эфира (вселенского «Воздуха»); а не в воздушном (воздух — смесь газов, главным образом азота и кислорода — 98—99 % в сумме и зависит от влажности, концентрации водяного пара, а также аргона, углекислого газа, водорода, образующая земную атмосферу) пространстве Земли. Поэтому, возможно, эту «маха-мантру», НЕ слышит никто из Высших… И, усердное повторение её в голос, похоже, лишь на какой то вид «само-психологии»… «само-настройки»…  

Вполне вероятно, что – сами – мысли, являются «производной» ЭФИРА… - Вселенского Воздуха… Но, преобразовываясь в «знаковую речь» и «механизм-ум-мозг», получаются НЕмалые «потери» информации… Ну, например, мой мозг – не знает санскрита или китайского, английского… «знаковых языков». Это означает, что я не могу мыслить категориями «других» модельных образов мышления… 
Кстати, говорят – санскрит – язык Богов. И, вероятно, этот «язык»… - работает – во Вселенском Воздухе-Эфире. 

…Поэтому, похоже, используя обычный речевой аппарат (в воздухе Земли, который работает)… - до-молится до Богов, Высших Существ – НЕ реально. 

Вот, ещё, с какой точки зрения, меня… заинтересовал – ЭФИР…  - как «Вселенский Воздух-передатчик»…    

…И, если у меня каким-то образом получится – МОЛИТСЯ – Высшим Силам, Богам, в Воздухе-ЭФИРЕ Вселенной, то это, практически гарантирует с Ними – Реальную связь и контакт. 

…В воздухе же Земли… меня уже за 100 метров никто не услышит…, даже при самом громком звуке, который способен издать мой (тела, как машины, янтры, человекоподобной, этой планеты) «речевой аппарат».

----------


## Гаятри деви даси

> …Хотел было задать Вам вопрос: Как Вы (лично), служите Богу?
> Но, вспомнил, что в общих чертах и сам могу ответить на этот вопрос. «Женское служение»…, основано на «сердечных чакрах»: - эмоции, вера…


По большому счету нет разделения на "мужское" и "женское" служение Богу. Гендерная специфика разумеется есть, а вот разделения нет.
Если рассматривать самые простые и известные варианты, то их всего девять:

шраванам - слушание славы Господа (Его имен, игр и т.д.);
киртанам - воспевание славы Господа;
смаранам - памятование;
пада-севанам - служение лотосным стопам Господа;
арчанам - поклонение Божеству;
ванданам - вознесение молитв и принесение поклонов;
дасьям - отношение к Господа в сознании и роли слуги;
сакхьям - служение Господа в роли друга;
атма-ниведанам - полное предание себя Господа)

И в основном для всех бхакт (и для меня в частности) наиболее актуальными являются слушание и воспевание. Еще - служение Божествам, учителю и вайшнавам и вознесение молитв. И все это вместе можно назвать медитацией, то есть сосредоточением своего сознания на Кришне, посредством каких либо позитивных действий в Его адрес.
И это все, как Вы понимаете, могут осуществлять представители как мужского, так и женского пола.  









> Да, в определённой степени, Вы правы. 
> Так, например, в последнее время, меня весьма заинтересовал вопрос: «ЧЕМ ОТЛИЧАЕТСЯ МАТЕРИЯ ОТ ДУХА (Дух от Материи)?»
> 
> Материя, состоит из 5-ти элементов:
> 
> Огонь
> Вода
> Воздух
> Земля
> ...


На самом деле к перечисленным Вами пяти, принято добавлять еще как минимум три. 
И это ум, разум и то, что принято называть ложным эго - аханкарой.
В 4 стихе 7 главы Бхагавад Гиты например Кришна это все перечисляет.

----------


## Гаятри деви даси

Что же до эфира, который на санскрите называется "акаша", то может быть Вам упростит понимание этого феномена один из его переводов, означающий просто "пространство"...
Для того же чтобы молиться Богу вовсе не обязательно обращаться куда-то за тридевять земель, ибо Он, в качестве Параматмы - Сверхдуши, находится к дживе ближе всего - в ее сердце. 
И тут главная проблема не в дальности нахождения от Бога, а в том, есть ли что нам Ему сказать... :smilies:

----------


## Александр К

> По большому счету нет разделения на "мужское" и "женское" служение Богу. Гендерная специфика разумеется есть, а вот разделения нет.
> Если рассматривать самые простые и известные варианты, то их всего девять:
> 
> шраванам - слушание славы Господа (Его имен, игр и т.д.);
> киртанам - воспевание славы Господа;
> смаранам - памятование;
> пада-севанам - служение лотосным стопам Господа;
> арчанам - поклонение Божеству;
> ванданам - вознесение молитв и принесение поклонов;
> ...


И животные могут ) Я задавал как то БВГ вопрос про попугайчика  :smilies:  Он даже мантру может повторять )

И давайте уточним, это чистопреданные методы. А разделение на мужское и женское всё же есть

И второй важный вопрос тут - нужен соответствующий чистопреданный гуру. Для эффективности

----------


## Гаятри деви даси

И животные могут повторять и даже звукозаписывающие устройства также могут это делать.
Но только лишь человек может повторять Хари Нам осознанно и с пониманием того, что он собственно делает. Ну и соответственно только человек может получить необходимый результат. В отличие от попугайчиков и звукозаписывающих устройств.
Я не знаю что Вы имеете в виду под термином "чистопреданные методы", однако девять перечисленных форм бхакти могут использоваться любым человеком на любом уровне духовного и материального развития. Было бы желание...

----------


## Александр К

> Я не знаю что Вы имеете в виду под термином "чистопреданные методы", однако девять перечисленных форм бхакти могут использоваться любым человеком на любом уровне духовного и материального развития. Было бы желание...


Это методы, берущие начало в чистой преданности. И, соответственно, она и необходима для их практики ..

И далеко не любой может использовать их и отнюдь не просто это. Надо стать этим преданным для начала ..  :smilies: 

"Было бы желание" бхакти  :smilies:  А его нет у любого человека на любом уровне )

----------


## Александр К

> И животные могут повторять и даже звукозаписывающие устройства также могут это делать.
> Но только лишь человек может повторять Хари Нам осознанно и с пониманием того, что он собственно делает. Ну и соответственно только человек может получить необходимый результат. В отличие от попугайчиков и звукозаписывающих устройств.


Да, нужно развитое сознание, разум ..  :smilies:

----------


## Гаятри деви даси

Это методы, могущие привести к чистой преданности. 
И стать преданным Кришны без этих методов невозможно.  
Желания бхакти может быть и нет, но есть немалое разочарование в мире материи: осознанное и в большей степени неосознанное. Называется "вишада". Именно с нее и начинается Бхагавад Гита - с отчаяния Арджуны. А отчаяние может привести к поиску, а поиск может привести к практике. А правильная, безоскорбительная практика может привести и к чистой преданности.

----------


## Гаятри деви даси

> Да, нужно развитое сознание, разум ..



Бхагавад Гита 3:43
"Итак, познав свою трансцендентальную сущность по отношению к материальным чувствам, уму и разуму, о сильнорукий Арджуна, человек должен укрепить ум с помощью зрелого духовного разума (сознания Кришны), и таким образом - духовной силой - победить этого ненасытного врага, вожделение"

----------


## Александр "NИ"

> Для того же чтобы молиться Богу вовсе не обязательно обращаться куда-то за тридевять земель, ибо Он, в качестве Параматмы - Сверхдуши, находится к дживе ближе всего - в ее сердце.


Да да… Об этом я слышал, и не однократно.  :smilies:  И… - САМО-ОБЩЕНИЕ, думаю, не в последнюю очередь, происходит, именно – со – Сверх-душой…  
На счёт «тридевять земель»… тоже интересный вариант, как и само это понятие, пришедшее в устной речи к нам из прошлых Юг. Где, похоже говорится о девяти варшах Бхурлоки (Бхумандалы)… 

СПАСИБО ВАМ БОЛЬШОЕ… в частности и вообще. 

Это, так же – интересно «вплести» в схему – материя: 
УМ
РАЗУМ
ЛОЖНОЕ ЭГО
,
Хотя буквально недавно (на днях) именно об этом и мыслил… Размышляя о «закованности» - ДУШИ…, которая сначала «покрывается» - ложным эго, после умом…, который выбирает тело (тела), где Сверх-душа, в этом помогает… 

Итого – 8-мь.





> Для того же чтобы молиться Богу вовсе не обязательно обращаться куда-то за тридевять земель,


А мне вчера (хотя, собственно, как уже и давно), почему то показалось (в мыслях об ЭФИРЕ…, как Воздухе Вселенной), что – МОЛИТВА – не такое то уж простое дело. Особенно, для существ «заматериализованных»… - в:

Ложное эго
Ум
Разум
Воду
Огонь
Землю
Воздух
Эфир 

Т.е., в такой закованности…, напрямую помолится, так понимаю, практически не возможно.
И, потому, для нас «заключённых» - молитва – предполагает… какую-то из технологий… 
Ну, например.
Поскольку ЭФИР (те его свойства о которых вся ближайшая речь) – «Воздух»…, то он может – сжиматься… В каком же смысл? А в смысле того, что… скажем в определённых местах планеты и в определённые часы (время), ЭФИР, может быть сжат до такого состояния, который очень похож по параметрам, на наш обычный воздух. Что это означает? А это означает, что в …таких определённых местах планеты и времени, можно – произнести молитву – обычным, человеческим голосом. И она будет услышана… 
…Храмы; полагаю, так же, являются – устройствами… Тот же лингам Шивы… - тоже, может быть «техническим» приспособлением для – молитвы… - чем то таким, что «переводит»… понятийную структуру человека, на ЯЗЫК БОГОВ… + иные, разные «технологии»…   
Так же, известно…, что на планете Земля (точнее – одного из 9-ти Островов – Бхарата-варше), существуют… «эфирные коридоры»…, по которым, можно «пройти» - к …другим… В другие миры. Мистическая «Шамбала», говорят, существует… в другом измерении… 

Словом…, что то во всём этом:




> шраванам - слушание славы Господа (Его имен, игр и т.д.);
> киртанам - воспевание славы Господа;
> смаранам - памятование;
> пада-севанам - служение лотосным стопам Господа;
> арчанам - поклонение Божеству;
> ванданам - вознесение молитв и принесение поклонов;
> дасьям - отношение к Господа в сознании и роли слуги;
> сакхьям - служение Господа в роли друга;
> атма-ниведанам - полное предание себя Господа)


, есть – НЕсостоятельное… в – ВЕК КАЛИ… для нас…   

А вот это вот – очень интересно:  



> И тут главная проблема не в дальности нахождения от Бога, а в том, есть ли что нам Ему сказать...


, пожалуй настолько «интересно», что можно пока отложить в сторону, всё остальное….

 :smilies:  Дайте мне, примерно час (или два…), и… попробую сложить «список того», чтобы я хотел сказать БОГУ…

----------


## Гаятри деви даси

Уверяю Вас, что все вышеперечисленные методы бхакти весьма актуальны и состоятельны даже в век Кали.
Разумеется для тех, кто обладает последним достоянием дхармы в этот  самый век Кали - правдивостью.

----------


## Александр "NИ"

А вот это вот – очень интересно:  



> И тут главная проблема не в дальности нахождения от Бога, а в том, есть ли что нам Ему сказать...


, пожалуй настолько «интересно», что можно пока отложить в сторону, всё остальное….*
_______________________________________________________

Ну… Самое затруднительное, «определится» с – БОГОМ (БОГ-ОМ)… 
***
Когда смотрел один из фильмов-сериалов (современный фильм) – ШАНИ ДЭВ (период процессов… и становления… - Полубогов, в начале, очередного «творения»)…, то там, не упоминается и не акцентируется «внимание» на том, что Верховный Бог – Кришна. 
Кстати, сериал, не досмотрел. Уж слишком он «монотонный» по сюжету… Хотя – СУТЬ, вполне! 
Да, к сожалению или к счастью, множество трудов Ведического направления, прочесть нет возможности. Хотя, во всех подобных подробностях, которые могут быть доступны конкретному человеку, важна, в первую очередь – СУТЬ. 
***
Так вот. По сериалу – Шани Дэв… - БОГ – тройственен. 
БРАХМА
ВИШНУ
ШИВА
В одной из сценок (фильма), аспект – БРАХМА – возгордился… И, получил за это «наказание» - лишившись, одной из головы.
И, вот – БОГ – тройственен. Это – ОДНА ЛИЧНОСТЬ (ВЕРХОВНАЯ), но «разделена» на – три ОСНОВНЫХ части:

СОЗДАЮЩИЙ
ПОДДЕРЖИВАЮЩИЙ
РАЗРУШАЮЩИЙ

С – Кришной – хорошо «знакомит» - Махабхарата (кстати – очень хороший фильм-сериал, современный). На периоде конца Двапара-юги и начала Кали-юги (очередных, процессов «круговорота» ЮГ). 

Да и, вот, по «Шани Дэву», были созданы, в свой час – мануши (люди).

Кришна….

http://www.sambandha.ru/10_krishna_avatar/

…., похоже, представляет «аспект БОГА» - ВИШНУ. 
__________________

*Чтобы я мог сказать… - «ПОДДЕРЖИВАЮЩЕМУ»?... , в «АВАТАРЕ»… под Именем – КРИШНА.  
- Лишь – одни слова – БЛАГОДАРНОСТИ. 
И из ума. И из разума. И из сердца.*
_____________________

Но, так же, «хочется» задать ЕМУ и вопросы, более «приземлённого» характера…, как и «слегка»… пообщаться… с НИМ… 

\/\/\/

_Говорят, что «я-душа», однажды, почему то «захотел»… - быть ТОБОЙ. В результате чего, «попал» под влияние майи (иллюзии материального мира). 
Как же так?! Неужели «я-душа», был-о, настолько глупо, чтобы отказаться (самовольно, по «своему желанию») от ЖИЗНИ в ВЕЧНОМ БЛАЖЕНСТВЕ с ТОБОЙ и в ТЕБЕ… и… «попасть» на неизвестные ионы времени в мир(ы) материи?! Вместе, с МИРИАДАМИ… этому числу, даже нет названия… - мириадами таких же «глупых душ», которые населяют всю материальную вселенную. Это…, правда было «моим …изначальным желанием»?!.. – ввергнувшим, в законы КАРМЫ и… колесо Сансары… 

…Нынче «я», очень ограничен – материей… Мне говорят, что нужно ТЕБЯ, всячески славить и прославлять. ТЕБЕ, это, правда нужно?!.. 

Сколько «я», уже… «прожил жизней» в мирах материи? 
Какое «искупление свой вины», «я» ещё должен пройти, чтобы умилостивить ТЕБЯ? Чтобы ТЫ, «обратил СВОЁ ВНИМАНИЕ» на «меня»… и… помог бы «мне» - ОСВОБОДИТСЯ… от своих заблуждений и… миров материи. 

Какого «служения» от «меня»… - ТЫ – хочешь, в этом мире?... 

Некогда, ТЫ, «меня» - Создал. Могу ли «я» узнать (вот, на уровне «человека»), каков был ТВОЙ план, относительно «меня»? Т.е., для какой СВОЕЙ ЦЕЛИ, ТЫ «меня» Создал?, ещё до того, как «я»… был «ввергнут» в миры майи (иллюзии)… 
_
/\/\/\

Ну, вот… Пока, примерно так. 
И, вот вопрос, к людям… - реально ли, получить ОТВЕТЫ… на… хоть такой «набор» вопросов? ОТВЕТЫ – ОТ – НЕГО… - КРИШНЫ… Где, эти ответы, не должны быть «плаванием своего ума»…, например, в областях фантазий и воображения. 
А Вы… говорите – молится….., «просто»…. Может быть и просто. Да вот с ответами… не всё так ясно и гладко… Как и с ОБЩЕНИЕМ с НИМ…

----------


## Гаятри деви даси

Разумеется, что в сериале про Шани-Сатурна не упоминается Кришна  :smilies:  Кришна упоминается в сериалах про Кришну.
Например в "Махабхарате", о который Вы и упоминаете.

А так таки Бог, Бхагаван, Творец, Ишвар - это все разумеется Вишну - "Бог-на-работе". 
А вот гаудии, которые в большинстве своем почти все современные кришнаиты - поклоняются и пытаются развить отношения с "Богом-у-Себя-дома", то есть с Гопалом Кришной. 
И это задача куда как более трудная, чем просто осознание Божественного Величия: стать достойным войти в то место, где Бог может позволить Себе просто любовный обмен со своими преданными душами, а не предоставление каких либо услуг в обмен на поклонение - это задача под силу тем, кто испытывает к Богу любовь, а не желание использовать Его в исполнении своих желаний.

----------


## Александр К

> Это методы, могущие привести к чистой преданности. 
> И стать преданным Кришны без этих методов невозможно.  
> Желания бхакти может быть и нет, но есть немалое разочарование в мире материи: осознанное и в большей степени неосознанное. Называется "вишада". Именно с нее и начинается Бхагавад Гита - с отчаяния Арджуны. А отчаяние может привести к поиску, а поиск может привести к практике. А правильная, безоскорбительная практика может привести и к чистой преданности.


Под чистой преданностью можно понимать разное. Статус - уттама и направление  :smilies:  Не надо путать это

Так вот реально чистым преданным - уттамой без такого гуру стать невозможно. Шастры об этом говорят

А отчаяние очень далёкий попутчик в духовности ) У Арджуны был настоящий гуру  :smilies: 

И вот об этом и БГ говорит, что у Арджуны был настоящий гуру, а не отчаяние  :smilies: 

А сам по себе он играл роль просто кшатрия

----------


## Александр "NИ"

> Разумеется, что в сериале про Шани-Сатурна не упоминается Кришна  Кришна упоминается в сериалах про Кришну.
> Например в "Махабхарате", о который Вы и упоминаете.
> 
> А так таки Бог, Бхагаван, Творец, Ишвар - это все разумеется Вишну - "Бог-на-работе". 
> А вот гаудии, которые в большинстве своем почти все современные кришнаиты - поклоняются и пытаются развить отношения с "Богом-у-Себя-дома", то есть с Гопалом Кришной. 
> И это задача куда как более трудная, чем просто осознание Божественного Величия: стать достойным войти в то место, где Бог может позволить Себе просто любовный обмен со своими преданными душами, а не предоставление каких либо услуг в обмен на поклонение - это задача под силу тем, кто испытывает к Богу любовь, а не желание использовать Его в исполнении своих желаний.


 :smilies:  Исключительно - женский вариант!  :good:  

Кстати сказать, женщине, "проще" любить БОГА-Мужчину, как и ...представлять любовь к Нему. БОГ-Мужчина - Идеал для женщины!
Понятное дело, что это, категории человеческие. Но, других "аллигоричностей", у нас здесь, почти что нет. 
Мужчине, не так понятна... любовь его, к другому мужчине. Мало того, это пошло и не естественно. Да, наверное есть любовь к отцу, другу. "Любовь" мужчин друг к другу, скажем на войне... Но, не думаю, что все эти аллегории, сравнятся *с - любовью - женщины... - к Богу-Мужчине-Идеалу.* 

Слышал, слышал..., что - душа (пограничная энергия Бога) - ОНА. Да вот, даже и к роду относится женскому - душа - она. Но, душа "в мужском теле", не очень хорошо понимает - любовь... к "мужчине-...Богу". 

А..., что значит, в Вашем понимании - "стать достойным"? Т.е. - ОН - меня не любит "по умолчанию"? Мне нужно стать достойным?!...

Нет. Что то не то в Вашем ответе, за который, конечно же - СПАСИБО. М-м-м, как всегда - мужчина и женщина... Мужчины с "Марса", женщины с "Венеры"...

Ладно... Всё это - слова... Кстати, которые - мужчина и женщина, так же "понимают" по-разному. И, хотя, применение слов, "статически" - одинаково (в одной языковой группе), но... - сколько ЛЮДЕЙ (поштучно), столько и - индивидуальных (личных) языков.

*Женщина, намного больше "ЗНАЕТ"... - что такое - ЛЮБОВЬ... ...В отличие от мужчины.*

Для... многих мужчин, куда "естественней" было бы... - если бы БОГ, был - Женщиной! Мужчине, более понятна - любовь (как любовь) к женщине. 
Но... Но, всюду... - БОГа - принято воспринмать лишь как - Мужчину. И, в определённой мере, это, конечно же неспроста. Ибо - Мужчина - олицетворение Силы и Власти... О - Боге-Мужчине, мужчина, не позволит себе "мыслить" в неких "пошлых" категориях..., которые "вращаются" в умах многих мужчин, в отношении - женщины, в данном случае - не матери и не сестры... "Кто кого имеет"? Простите за этот чуть пошловатый каламбур. Да - БОГ - "имеет" (и в прямом смысле этого слова) ...всех... А стало быть - ОН - Мужчина...

...И, в этих смыслах - ДУША, в женском теле (в этом мире), куда более удачлива...  

М-м-м..., ещё есть одна "забавность" по этому поводу. ХY - хромосомы. 
Вроде бы установленно, современными учёными, что "мужская мутация", как бы не естественна в изначально "женском варианте"..., построения будущего организма человека. 
Это, в частности, я о том (_извините, в начале было ограничился несколькими предложениями в ответ, но, вот... чуть "понесло"_), что в таком "виде", мы существуем, сравнительно недавно. Вот "смотрите" (это, как бы из "коллекции личных находок"):

Сатья-юга - САД Я. Т.е., множество душ, как САД - БОГА. 
Трета-юга - Нечто связанное с "триединством". Храмы...
Двапара-юга - две пары...
Кали-юга - времена калек... 

Так вот. Не так уж давно (по меркам ЮГ), на... "Бхарата-варше", существовали "обополые одновременно" (гермафродиты) тела... людей.  
Впервые для себя, я это обнаружил в Библии (Ветхий завет). Но тогда (когда впервые прочёл всю Библию), ещё не знал об этом. "Исаак - роди*Л*, там, Авеля"... - родословные в Ветхом завете. И, как и многие, полагал, что это некая дань уважения к "праотцам". И, лишь позже, когда ознакомился с Ведами (Гитой, впервые и сначала), "сообразил", что это... - не дань "уважения" отцам... - а - РЕАЛЬНОСТЬ из прошлой ЮГИ: - обополые ТЕЛА (гермафродиты), были у наших, не таких уж далёких... предков... 
...И, кстати, это - "совершенство", в сранении ...с - ..."разбитием" полов на пары (Два-пара-юга).

Не знаю, намеренно ли или ещё как... - заметьте !! - в том же сериале "Махабхарата" - у... КРИШНЫ, как и многих других - были... - длинные волосы на голове, как у женщины... У Арджуны... Почти у всех... СЛУЧАЙНОСТЬ, создателей сериала? Или намеренная "передача", такой, казалось бы "мелочи"? 

На самом деле (из "архива личных находок", некоего анализа, выводов) - "обополое одновременно - тело" (гермафродит), человеческое - более "соответствует" самой природе - ДУШИ..., нежели тела "разделённые" (в ДВА-ПАРА-югу, как вариант - времена Адама и Евы, хотя об этом есть отдельная истоия... в исполнении Л.М. Тугутова) на - мужское и женское..., что есть - дегресс... - "подготовка" к КАЛИ-юге...

Так что... ХY хромосомы... и "мутация" плода, будущего тела (кали-южанина, в частности), в - "мужской организм"... - это... уже дегресс - на материальном плане. 
Тоже к слову. 
ИНЬ-ЯНЬ... + Славянин. СЛАВЬ ИНЬ ЯНЬ.... 
...Думаю, ни один разумный человек, не станет отрицать того факта, что в - теле человека - эти две энергии (мужская и женская) - "текут"!... Что, в "сугубо женском", что в "сугубо мужском". 
Дети.
До... лет 5-ти отроду, у детей, вообще нет какого-то "строгого" разделения на - "мужское и женское"... в... психике... Это, появляется - позже... Под "прессингом воспитания" и... - полового созревания организма. Это, так же - ПЛЮС..., в сторону... - "деградации"..., при разделении полов. 

*И, вот, что касаеться - материи ТЕЛ... - чем "выше" ЮГА, тем более "совершенные" ("подогнанные" под природу самой ДУШИ) - даются... и... - мат. тела.*

Наверное, многие... как Вы их... назвали (точнее, повторили "термин") - "*гаудии, которые в большинстве своем почти все современные кришнаиты*", знают об этом. И, ничего особо нового я им не открыл.

Но, все эти "вещи", считаю, по-своему - важны... И, их, стоит "учитывать"..., при... рассмотрении... даже, недавней истории 5000-летней, чуть более того, давности (начало КАЛИ-юги, ВЕКА - "калек"... - начавшегося "очередного" - "цикла"... на Бхарата-варше).
______________

Если кто-то "читает (ЧИТ) мои здесь мини-произведения" (конечно же - НЕ мои, по ФАКТУ...), что называется "от корки до корки", да ещё и задумывается... над прочитанным..., а не просто "бегло плолЕтаЮт"... в режиме чтения "слов газеты"..., то, лишь - рад, что "трачу время" не совсем зря... 
Впрочем, в опр. мере и степени, "я" - эгоист.  :smilies: , как и все мы здесь... - многие... Поэтому, такие вот "мини-произведения", в первую очередь, мне - нравятся самому!.. - ибо, "дважды" никогда, в "одну и ту же реку" - не войти. И, потому, каждое, такое "мини-произведение"... лично для "меня"... "окутанного ...ЭГ-ОМ (АУМ)", опр. очередное "признание"... "своей"... - _осознанности_... на опр. точку времени.
Но, если ещё и Ты - ЧИТ-атель, "проникнешься"... то... "я"... "не зря ем "хлеб" вселенной и... - БОГА. 

"Показывать подпись"... - ?  :smilies:  - да, конечно! Непременно! И, всюду, на "территории" - КРИШНА.РУ

----------


## Гаятри деви даси

> Под чистой преданностью можно понимать разное. Статус - уттама и направление  Не надо путать это
> 
> Так вот реально чистым преданным - уттамой без такого гуру стать невозможно. Шастры об этом говорят
> 
> А отчаяние очень далёкий попутчик в духовности ) У Арджуны был настоящий гуру 
> 
> И вот об этом и БГ говорит, что у Арджуны был настоящий гуру, а не отчаяние 
> 
> А сам по себе он играл роль просто кшатрия



Акцент на "чистоте" преданности делаете именно Вы. Я например этого не делаю в данной переписке.
А вот кстати - зачем, почему и для чего Вы делаете на этом акцент?
Может быть сначала достичь хоть какой-то преданности Шри Кришне, а уж потом достигать и высот чистоты в ней? Имея опыт и поддержку от Кришны?
О необходимости учителя никто и не спорит.
Отчаяние - это вовсе не попутчик. Отчаяние - неплохой побудитель к поиску. Вы снова пытаетесь приписать мне свое понимание того, о чем я пишу.

----------


## Гаятри деви даси

> Исключительно - женский вариант! 
> *Женщина, намного больше "ЗНАЕТ"... - что такое - ЛЮБОВЬ... ...В отличие от мужчины.*
> ...И, в этих смыслах - ДУША, в женском теле (в этом мире), куда более удачлива...



Возможно открою Вам страшный по своей значимости секрет: но джива по самой своей сути существо подчиненное, то есть имеющее изначально женскую природу... :smilies:

----------


## Александр К

> Акцент на "чистоте" преданности делаете именно Вы. Я например этого не делаю в данной переписке.
> А вот кстати - зачем, почему и для чего Вы делаете на этом акцент?
> Может быть сначала достичь хоть какой-то преданности Шри Кришне, а уж потом достигать и высот чистоты в ней? Имея опыт и поддержку от Кришны?
> О необходимости учителя никто и не спорит.
> Отчаяние - это вовсе не попутчик. Отчаяние - неплохой побудитель к поиску. Вы снова пытаетесь приписать мне свое понимание того, о чем я пишу.


*Я описываю движение Чайтаньи.* А разговаривать с вами мне некогда и смысла не вижу. Всё описано, к чему всё это. Мне не интересно ваше понимание. 

А вы о чём?

----------


## Александр К

> И животные могут повторять и даже звукозаписывающие устройства также могут это делать.
> Но только лишь человек может повторять Хари Нам осознанно и с пониманием того, что он собственно делает. Ну и соответственно только человек может получить необходимый результат. В отличие от попугайчиков и звукозаписывающих устройств.
> Я не знаю что Вы имеете в виду под термином "чистопреданные методы", однако девять перечисленных форм бхакти могут использоваться любым человеком на любом уровне духовного и материального развития. Было бы желание...


У Чайтаньи и животные становились преданными  :smilies:  Так что ваш аргумент о мужском и женском несостоятелен )

И БВГ сказал, что попугайчик может стать преданным. Но вот практическая сторона вопроса .. )

Метод для всех, но разница есть ) И весьма существенная между разными уровнями сознания, разума, как вы сами признали  :smilies:

----------


## Гаятри деви даси

> * Я описываю движение Чайтаньи.*



Простите, сразу и непонятно что именно Вы описываете. Ну дал ишь бы Вы сами это понимали...
Что же до "движения Чайтаньи", то лучше всего об этом движении высказался Он Сам:

"И Шри Кришна Чайтанья Махапрабху, сиявший, подобно солнцу, стал отвечать на вопросы Пракашананды. 
- Мой дорогой господин, - ласково сказал Чайтанья, - пожалуйста, выслушай Меня. Мой духовный учитель видел, что Я полный глупец, и потому наказал Меня. Он сказал Мне: "Ты слишком глуп, чтобы изучать Веданту. Если хочешь достигнуть Бога, то повторяй святое имя Кришны. Воспевание святого имени - это вершина всех мантр и ведических гимнов, это цель всех священных писаний. Святое имя дарует освобождение от бед и привязанностей этого материального мира. Если человек просто повторяет Харе Кришна мантру, он становится способным увидеть лотосные стопы Господа". И Мой духовный учитель прочитал Мне стих, который Я запомнил на всю жизнь. Этот стих звучит так:
ХАРЕР НАМА ХАРЕР НАМА // ХАРЕР НАМАИВА КЕВАЛАМ
КАЛАУ НАСТИ ЭВА НАСТИ ЭВА // НАСТИ ЭВА ГАТИР АНЬЯТХА
"В этот век Кали нет иного пути, нет иного пути, нет иного пути для духовного продвижения, чем святое имя, святое имя, святое имя Господа". Так, по приказу Моего духовного учителя, Я стал повторять святое имя. И чем больше Я пел святое имя, тем сильнее Я испытывал в сердце любовь к Богу. Тут со мной стали происходить удивительные вещи. Судите сами. В этом состоянии Я забывал о Себе и о том, что происходит вокруг. Я начинал смеяться и плакать, петь и танцевать, словно Я сошел с ума. Несмотря на все Мое духовное знание, Я не понимал, что со Мной происходит. И тогда Я припал к лотосным стопам Моего духовного учителя и спросил его: "Мой дорогой господин, что за мантру ты дал Мне? Когда Я повторяю ее, то становлюсь полным безумцем! Эта мантра заставляет Меня танцевать, смеяться и плакать от счастья!" Услышав эти слова, Мой духовный учитель улыбнулся и ласково сказал Мне: "Да, святая сила Харе Кришна маха-мантры очень велика. Кто бы ни пел ее, он начинает очень сильно любить Кришну. Любовь к Богу - это самая высокая цель в жизни. Ничто не сравнится с ней. Рядом с нею все остальное подобно пучку соломы, который валяется на краю дороги. Когда преданный чувствует счастье любви к Богу, все остальные радости жизни кажутся ему лишь каплей из океана истинного счастья. Он никогда не расстанется и не на что не променяет свое духовное богатство. Ты пробудил в Своем сердце дремлющую любовь к Богу, и это великая удача. Значит, Ты сердцем понял то, о чем говорят все священные писания".
И еще сказал Мне духовный учитель: "Ничего не бойся. То, что происходит с Тобой, должно происходить. В Твоем сердце распускается прекрасный цветок любви к Богу, и это заставляет Тебя плакать, смеяться, кружиться и танцевать, словно Ты сошел с ума. Господь стал очень дорог Тебе. Желание обрести приют у Его лотосных стоп будет расти все сильнее и сильнее. Ты поешь Харе Кришна мантру и плывешь в бескрайнем океане духовного блаженства. Какое Тебе тогда дело до посторонних, даже если они не понимают Тебя и смеются над Тобой!"

http://krishna.zp.ua/sri-chaitanya-m...di-to-devotees

----------


## Александр К

> Что же до "движения Чайтаньи", то лучше всего об этом движении высказался Он Сам:


Ну вот и замечательно, наконец мы пришли к этому )

Только цитируйте комплексно, чтобы не получилось, как у Светланы ) Во всём важен реализм так сказать. А не пустые слова

----------


## Андрон

> женщине, "проще" любить БОГА-Мужчину. Мужчине, не так понятна... любовь его, к другому мужчине. Мало того, это пошло и не естественно. Да, наверное есть любовь к отцу, другу. *"Любовь" мужчин друг к другу, скажем на войне...*


То ли дело Валхалла - Рай для настоящих мужиков!  :biggrin1: 
Ежедневно - кровавая битва, пир с героями и ночь с юными девами  :biggrin1:

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> Кстати сказать, женщине, "проще" любить БОГА-Мужчину, как и ...представлять любовь к Нему. БОГ-Мужчина - Идеал для женщины!


Это из-за того, что мы заранее решаем каков Бог еще до того, как его узнаем. И пытаемся наперед любить свое представление о нем, вместо того, чтобы любовь сама возникла по факту служения тому кем на самом деле является Бог. И вообще, своими представлениями о любви пытаемся заменить любовь.
Если бы вы понимали, какой абсурд по факту пишете, то постеснялись бы писать такое.

----------


## Гаятри деви даси

> Ну вот и замечательно, наконец мы пришли к этому )
> Только цитируйте комплексно, чтобы не получилось, как у Светланы ) Во всём важен реализм так сказать. А не пустые слова



"Реализм" - это когда понимают и успешно следуют. 
А Вы? Вы таки понимаете и следуете или так - пообсуждать просто?

----------


## Александр К

> "Реализм" - это когда понимают и успешно следуют. 
> А Вы? Вы таки понимаете и следуете или так - пообсуждать просто?


А что, не видно, что я реализованный человек, а не просто поболтать или "Прабхупада сказал"  :smilies: 

А вы ?

----------


## Гаятри деви даси

> А что, не видно, что я реализованный человек, а не просто поболтать или "Прабхупада сказал" 
> А вы ?


Разумеется мне, как и любому живому человеку, что-то "видно" и относительно себя и относительно Вас. И относительно всех остальных также.
Однако я придерживаюсь того мнения, что тут важнее что именно Господь Бог видит и в Вас, и во мне, и в любом другом. 
А то, что Он видит, и будет определять Его отношение к каждому из нас. И по Его отношению, то есть по тем событиям, которые Он в нашу жизнь будет посылать, станет понятно что именно Он о каждом из нас думает. 
И это будет для нас самое лучшее мнение...

----------


## Александр К

> Разумеется мне, как и любому живому человеку, что-то "видно" и относительно себя и относительно Вас. И относительно всех остальных также.
> Однако я придерживаюсь того мнения, что тут важнее что именно Господь Бог видит и в Вас, и во мне, и в любом другом. 
> А то, что Он видит, и будет определять Его отношение к каждому из нас. И по Его отношению, то есть по тем событиям, которые Он в нашу жизнь будет посылать, станет понятно что именно Он о каждом из нас думает. 
> И это будет для нас самое лучшее мнение...


Господь Кришна посылает преданным такого уровня, как Дхрува. Вы разве общаетесь с Кришной?  :smilies: 

Остальные вращаются в Кали юге .. )

У меня подарочки гораздо лучше получаются, когда я выбираю обстановку ) И не лезу в ад ..  :smilies:

----------


## Александр К

Почему то и БВГ в Индии сидит, а не на этом форуме  :smilies:  Что, если его позвать сюда  :smilies: 

Он как раз освободился уже, отдохнул ) И жаждет общения со своими "яйцами"  :smilies:

----------


## Александр К

> Акцент на "чистоте" преданности делаете именно Вы. Я например этого не делаю в данной переписке.
> А вот кстати - зачем, почему и для чего Вы делаете на этом акцент?
> Может быть сначала достичь хоть какой-то преданности Шри Кришне, а уж потом достигать и высот чистоты в ней? Имея опыт и поддержку от Кришны?
> О необходимости учителя никто и не спорит.


Я хотел сказать, что этот метод развивается только в сторону чистой преданности.  :smilies:  В варнашраме, например, такого нет. 

И без истинного гуру практиковать это движение Чайтаньи невозможно  :smilies:  Куда? ) Топтаться на месте?  :smilies: 

И ваше "может быть сначала" не обязательно там  :smilies:  Чистые преданные не обустраиваются, нет такого 

Либо ты чистый преданный, либо нет  :smilies:

----------


## Александр К

> Акцент на "чистоте" преданности делаете именно Вы. Я например этого не делаю в данной переписке.
> А вот кстати - зачем, почему и для чего Вы делаете на этом акцент?
> Может быть сначала достичь хоть какой-то преданности Шри Кришне, а уж потом достигать и высот чистоты в ней? Имея опыт и поддержку от Кришны?
> О необходимости учителя никто и не спорит.


А как же демоны?  :smilies:  Это второй момент. Демоны спасаются только чистой преданностью, нет у них других практик

Движение Чайтаньи то для демонов в основном. Куда же без чистой преданности  :smilies:

----------


## Андрон

> тут важнее что именно Господь Бог видит и в Вас, и во мне, и в любом другом. 
> А то, что Он видит, и будет определять Его отношение к каждому из нас.


Истинно так!
"*Каждый из нас за себя даст отчёт Богу. Не станем же более судить друг друга*". (Рим 14:12-13)




> Демоны спасаются только чистой преданностью, нет у них других практик.
> Движение Чайтаньи то для демонов в основном. Куда же без чистой преданности


Звучит очень вдохновляюще для меня - худшего среди демонов (или лучшего - как там у них?  :biggrin1: )
С моими грехами остается надеяться только на развитие чистой преданности и милость Кришны!

"Шри Чайтанья Махапрабху призывал людей смиренно внимать наставлениям Верховной Личности Бога. Суть этих наставлений заключена в «Бхагавад-гите». Низшие из людей могут спастись, только если будут смиренно слушать наставления Бога, но они, к несчастью, отказываются делать даже это, не говоря уже о том, чтобы предаться Господу". (БГ 7.15)

"Даже те, кто погряз во всех грехах, благодаря безграничному могуществу Господа могут очиститься". (ШБ 2.4.18)

----------


## Александр К

> Звучит очень вдохновляюще для меня - худшего среди демонов (или лучшего - как там у них? )
> С моими грехами остается надеяться только на развитие чистой преданности и милость Кришны!
> 
> "Шри Чайтанья Махапрабху призывал людей смиренно внимать наставлениям Верховной Личности Бога. Суть этих наставлений заключена в «Бхагавад-гите». Низшие из людей могут спастись, только если будут смиренно слушать наставления Бога, но они, к несчастью, отказываются делать даже это, не говоря уже о том, чтобы предаться Господу". (БГ 7.15)
> 
> "Даже те, кто погряз во всех грехах, благодаря безграничному могуществу Господа могут очиститься". (ШБ 2.4.18)


Я вас обрадую, все члены организации должны следовать чистой преданности. В 90е всем мозги выносили, а теперь включают дурака. 

Комментарии вам в помощь, GBC. И удачи найти чистого преданного, который вдохновит вас на этот подвиг )

----------


## Андрон

> Я вас обрадую, все члены организации должны следовать чистой преданности. В 90е всем мозги выносили, а теперь включают дурака.


Может и должны - но реально чистая преданность практически запрещена!
GBС понимают, что "где Дух Господень, там свобода" (2Кор 3:17), и боятся потерять власть...
Но чистых преданных может объединить совершенный преданный - самоочевидный Ачарья, подобный Прабхупаде!

----------


## Александр К

Прабхупада сказал, что он последний ачарья. Преемник - 13е звено  :smilies:

----------


## Александр "NИ"

*Гаятри деви даси
Александр К
Андрон
ЕвгенийК*
- активные в ветке, за последнее время… -)
Никого «лучше себя» -))) для себя, не вижу в общении здесь. -))

Кстати об УЧИТЕЛЕ (гуру). О том учителе, который может стать – авторитетным. 
Не может другой человек быть «авторитетным», не говоря уж об УЧИТЕЛЕ, если он не является – «богаче, разумней, сильнее, добрее, успешней, красивей…» - тебя самого. 
Здесь, вот, «вижу» только «перепалку» мнений… Да – игры …«критики ума».  
Кто из перечисленных, в частности для меня здесь, может быть – авторитетным? -) Просто – авторитетным человеком, кого не просто интересно послушать (почитать), но ещё и полезно!? – всё это в «режиме доброго юмора», написал, сейчас.  

*ОДНО, безусловно, хорошо – все «говорят» - о БОГе…* или БОГ «говорит» о нас, нашими словами… -) 

Вернусь, «к себе», обратно. -) 




> ...заинтересовал вопрос: «ЧЕМ ОТЛИЧАЕТСЯ МАТЕРИЯ ОТ ДУХА (Дух от Материи)?»


Однажды, у меня такие «мысли»… уже были. Но, вот, на «очередном витке»…  - «пористость», так называемого физического тела. 
В каждодневии, как то, практически не приходится об этом задумываться. И, тело физическое (своё и другие), воспринимается как нечто цельное… Между тем, по факту, если «прислонить» к любой части тела физического – микроскоп… то «на фоне» остальной материи, скажем – воздуха…, но лучше – воды, рассматривая, скажем палец руки, можно обнаружить (под «прицелом» микроскопа), что… разница, между водой и пальцем руки (как пример), не так уж существенна. И, «окончания» нашего физ. тела, в среде, материи (воздух, вода….), довольно условны. 
Как обычно мы это определяем? Например, отсутствием «нервных сигналов» на коже. Т.е., если в миллиметре от нашего тела с большой потенциальной силой, пролетит меч (нож), это, не будет в нас «числится» как – ощущение… И, совсем другое дело, если – несколькими миллиметрами ближе…  
Подобными «пределами» обладает и… «невооружённое»… зрение, слух, вкус… 

Говорят, что – «рождение» в теле…, для ДУШИ, намного «болезненней» чем «смерть».

Говорят, что после зачатия, начиная примерно с трёхмесячного возраста (в человеческом варианте), ДУША, уже …«ощущает жизнь», в утробе матери; где – «мир», утробы матери, для ДУШИ, в своём роде – мир-вселенная и жизнь! Один из первых этапов, «воплощения»… 
Второй этап – рождение… - «свет» в «конце тоннеля» (как и при смерти… - так называемые «описи» - клинической смерти), где «привычный мир» (утроба матери, как своеобразный рай), полностью рушится! Рождение… - это, совершенно чуждая среда, для ДУШИ, после «жизни», в утробе матери. 
Первых 70-90 дней, где день = году, в «ощущениях» родившегося, ДУША, вновь «приспосабливается»… к новому «миру»… 
Все эти ДЕЛА, почти сплошной стресс и… даже ужас. Вероятней всего, именно поэтому – память, для ДУШИ, об этих… очень болезненных и стрессовых состояниях – «стирается»… Или, происходит в состоянии – «безсознание»… 
Следующий этап, длится, где то – 3 года. Когда ДУША, с помощью ПАРАМАТМЫ… - «учится»… быть… в теле. И, где то лишь с 3-5 летнего возраста, частично, «включается» - …«сознание», которое впоследствии (с «развитием тела»…), становится – «привычным» для ДУШИ, вплоть до смерти. 
У смерти, есть так же, несколько этапов: – смерть, 9-ть дней, 40-к дней и год. И, говорят, что – «смерть»… для ДУШИ, менее болезненный процесс чем «рождение». 

Все мы…, когда «взрослеем, вырастаем», знаем, что… в состоянии так называемого – бодрствования, не можем «видеть» там, где нет нашего глаза (глаз). Т.е., для того, чтобы что то «лично, вживую» - увидеть, нам нужно «нести» к тому месту – наши глаза… в черепе. Для того чтобы быть в «другом» месте, нужно – тащить туда, всё наше тело целиком; либо же «то», принести к телу. Ибо в нём – все «сенсоры»… 

Занятный такой, опыт, простой: иду домой пешком… Полностью знаю и помню всю дорогу (путь). И, вот – УМОМ, могу быть в любой точке пути – мгновенно! Но… по факту, мне нужно – тащить всё своё тело, на ногах, весь этот путь; что, само по себе, ещё и – энергозатратно!.. И, скажем – путь в 5 км, мне нужно «идти» - 50-т минут. Хотя – УМОМ, от точки «А» до точки «Б», перемещаюсь – мгновенно! … 

«Беда»… с этим физ. телом… - всюду его нужно «таскать»… с «Собой»….  – ибо в нём …сенсоры… - ПЯТЬ органов чувств и шестой – УМ. 

Час от часу, задумываюсь… - какая же ТАКАЯ СИЛА, так ПРОЧНО УДЕРЖИВАЕТ – при теле?!, и в теле!?.. – в этих атомах и молекулах… в этой «пористости»… 
Что это за СИЛА? Какой то «магнит»?!...

Да-да… - слышал:
ДУША, «покрывается» - эго(м).
Эго – умом.
Ум – телом.
Но… это всё, на практике… - лишь слова… 

И…, вот, не смотря на то, что физ. тело… - субстанция «пористая» (под микроскопом), и не слишком уж, принципиально отличается от сред, в которых находится, тем не менее – СИЛА !..., - УДЕРЖИВАЕТ в нём… - очень ПРОЧНО… вплоть до – смерти. …И, вот, нельзя «выйти» с ПРЕДЕЛОВ этой физ. сенсорности, даже на миллиметр!... – нет ощущений, например тактильных, «дальше тела». Просто – нет. Где заканчивается тело, там заканчиваются и они. Умом, могу – мгновенно пройти «физический» путь!... Но, телом… - нужно его тащить… ногами или в транспорте… - вся сенсорика – ПРОЧНО !!!, просто намертво !! прикреплена к телу… - с первых этапов «рождения, воплощения»… 

О какой воле, свободе ДУШИ, в таких положениях, может идти речь?!... 

*ДУХ и МАТЕРИЯ… - в чём разница?!...* 

Вопрос, очень «открытый»… - и – Важный. И, без внутреннего осознания, понимания (на личном уровне) «этой разницы», почти все разговоры… о… духовности… - «толочение воды в ступе»… или… развлечение ума, особенно когда ему (уму) нехрен чем больше заняться (от праздности)… от безделья в игре терминов…, терминологий….

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> [B]*ДУХ и МАТЕРИЯ… - в чём разница?!...*


Предлагаю очень простые критерии, которые все вместе и каждый в отдельности являются одним и тем же критерием.

1) Критерий простого обывателя (наблюдателя) такой - *Дух лучше чем материя*. Соответственно там где заканчивается самая лучшая материя, там, за пределами этого "самого лучшего", там начинается дух. Это как бы качественный критерий наблюдателя. Справедливо также и обратное - *то, что лучше, оно более духовно. А что более духовно? То, что лучше.*  Это очень актуально для практикующих наблюдателей, пытающихся узнать и найти где-же лежит духовное. Прав был тот, кто сказал _"красота спасет мир"_

2) Второе свойство духа (уже не совсем понятное простому обывателю, наблюдающему со стороны, но понятное участнику духовного процесса)- *дух всегда исполняет закон духа (в отличие от материи)*. Материя нет, материя может нарушать законы духа. В этом её основное свойство и предназначение, - противостоять духу, создавать область, где создается иллюзия нарушения законов духа. На самом деле (и это сложнее всего понять наблюдателю), законы духа не нарушены материей, но наблюдателю так кажется под воздействием иллюзии. 

*Законы духа не нарушены в материи (поскольку это невозможно), но наблюдателю предлагается воспринять иллюзию нарушения законов.* В этом их конфликт, духа и материи. Поэтому материальная среда для духа может быть неблагоприятна. Духовная среда для духа всегда благоприятна, т.к. конфликта нет из-за соблюдения духом духовных законов. Понятие всеблагого.

Сравнивая пункты один и два приходим к интересномы выводу - _Соблюдение законов духа и есть то самое "лучше", которое указано в п.1. Например, получается, что такое красота? Это то, где законы духа соблюдены в бОльшей степени, чем в том, что не блещет красотой._

3) из второго следует третье - неотъемлемое свойство материи, её природа, её дхарма - *материя - это то, что нарушает законы духа*. Нарушает для наблюдателя, находящегося в иллюзии. Тот кто вышел из иллюзии, тот видит, каком образом законы духа на самом деле не нарушаются. Наблюдатель видит лишь иллюзию нарушения. Ему так кажется, но это не так. Например, кажется, что кто-то умирает, но на деле он не умирает, но нам так кажется под воздействием иллюзии.

4) Из всего этого следует пункт 4, - *материя - это дух, лишенный сознания*, ибо для того, чтобы нарушать, нужно это нарушение не осознавать, то есть не иметь сознания, знания закона, то есть находиться в невежестве. Разделение природы на высшую и низшую, как описано Кришной в БГ. 

Например, нож, входящий в сердце, может так делать потому что он лишен сознания. Нарушение закона духа вроде бы налицо, но на самом деле, нарушитель лишен сознания (металл), то есть не при делах, а тот, против кого нарушают, не является собой (тело отлично от души). Таким образом есть убийство, а на деле - созерцание наблюдателем иллюзии, и духовный закон не нарушен. Но, возразят, как же не нарушен, а страдания? Ведь есть же страдания! Страдания, да страдания есть, и за них нужно будет платить. Даже в мире иллюзии. А почему, если закон не нарушен? А потому что актерам в театре нужно платить. За труд, за лишения, за аскезы. Когда дух соприкасается с материей, возникают лишения, страдания. Иллюзорные, то есть не наши, но мы их испытываем, как свои. Принимаем за свои и не можем от них отказаться.

5) И из этого следует пятое - *там где наступает область духа, там материя обретает сознание (и наоборот, там где наступает область материи, там дух теряет сознание)*. Такой признак может быть полезен практикующим. То есть разница между духом и материей заключается в наличии сознания, которое есть у духа, но нет у материи. Полная материя совсем лишена сознания. Но если живое существо существуе в материальном мире, то значит что-то духовное в нем пока еще есть. И вот, насколько оно живое, насколько обладает сознанием, настолько оно и духовное. Собственно, наверное поэтому джива - это душа, и то что _дживое_, оно духовное. Сознание это признак духа. Сознание наступает там, где исполняется закон. сознание не может находиться вне исполнения закона. Сознание это и есть исполнение закона (пункт 6). Граница между осознанным духом и неосознанной материей не резкая. Сознание отступает постепенно по мере деградации. И прибывает постепенно по мере прогресса. _Поэтому по качеству сознания легко судить о духовности или материальности._ Это дополнительный критерий. 

6) Как выше описано, *сознание это исполнение закона духа.* В этом суть сознания. Если нет исполнения, то сознание невозможно, не может существовать. Из этого можно сделать интересный философский вывод, неочевидный для материалистов - он будет в п. 7.

7) *я существую, значит я дух.* Но спросят, а как же материя? Она ведь существует? Да, но нет никакого я. Материя не может сказать "я существую". В ней нет сознания и исполнения. Эти критерии доказывают, что она не дух.

8) Ну и восьмой пункт, уже не критерий, а следствие. Если я дух, если само сознание это дух, то что я, как дух, сознание должен практиковать, делать? Очевидно теперь. Я должен делать то, что есть я, то, что есть моя суть, исполнять духовный закон во мне и вокруг меня, и который я и есть, ибо только это и есть благо, т.к. это я и есть. Всё остальное, что нарушает закон меня, каждого из нас и всего что вокруг нас живого, это просто варварство, самоубийство. И самое смешное - *где же нам найти этот самый духовный закон, и как ему научиться? Но ведь я и есть этот закон.*  Куда же еще ходить? Если человек спрашивает каково отличие материи от духа, он фактически спрашивает что такое я, что такое сознание. Если он спрашивает, что лучше, материя или дух, он фактически спрашивает что лучше есть я или когда нет меня. Дух это когда есть я, а материя это когда нет меня.

*Существует ли где-то граница по месту между духом и материей?* Нет, т.к. закон исполняется не по месту, а по факту исполнения. То есть граница между материальным и духовным миром есть, но она не находится в месте, т.к. само понятие место - сугубо материальное. Граница пролегает по исполнению или не исполнению закона духа. Эта граница везде, и нигде ни в каком в месте, т.к. место понятие материальное. 

_"Быв же спрошен фарисеями, когда придет Царствие Божие, отвечал им: не придет Царствие Божие приметным образом, и не скажут: вот, оно здесь, или: вот, там. Ибо вот, Царствие Божие внутрь вас есть"_

Внутри вас - не означает в месте. А означает в вашем действе. Ведь можно было бы сказать вот оно здесь - внутри вас, или вот оно там - внутри вас. Но не здесь и не там, а внутри вас, значит в вашем исполнении или неисполнении закона духа.

Дух - понятие деятельное, а не местное. Подходить с материальной меркой к духу - обречь себя на неудачу. И отсюда следует критерий 9.

9) *деятельность это свойства духа.*

----------


## Андрон

ЕвгенийК,
Глубоко! 
Слова оригинальные, с трудом осилил, и не все понял, но согласен!




> 1) Критерий простого обывателя (наблюдателя) такой - Дух лучше чем материя.


Хорошо если так - но бывает, что материалисты отрицают существование Духа и негативно относятся ко всему "духовному". А многие идеалисты, наоборот, негативно относятся ко всему материальному. Как, по Вашему мнению, нужно в идеале относиться к чистой материи? Негативно - или равнодушно?




> граница между материальным и духовным миром есть, но она не находится в месте. Эта граница везде, и нигде ни в каком в месте.


Согласен - граница между Духом и Материей плавная и нечеткая - как свет по мере удаления от источника плавно переходит в тьму, или как градиент цветов. Можно условно провести границу там, где уровень сознания/духа равен 50% (половине от максимума).

И коварные вопросы:

- А где в этой модели, собственно, Бог, Кришна?  :biggrin1: 
По-моему, тут недалеко от Махавакьи  :biggrin1: 

- Какое состояние Вы видите наивысшим (Духовный мир) - чистый 100% Дух, без Материи, или же весь этот полный спектр - от чистого Духа до чистой Материи?

----------


## Александр "NИ"

#371
*ЕвгенийК*
, 
Большое спасибо за «соучастие» в вопросах ДУХА и МАТЕРИИ. 
__________________________________________________

Во-о-т, вообще то – слова… - это Дух или Материя?
Если исходить из «закона», то, похоже, слова – дух. Ибо «строение» слов, происходит исключительно по «закону»… Если перевести слова, в «беззаконие материи», например – _прнбблшдыыспкм жттттгробдщщтп ммпнсчтшжтаыынеъътэзвваа_ – то они, бессмысленный, хаотичный набор знаков. Но, при этом, бессмысленны подобные человеческие знаки, скажем, для муравья. И, исходя из 
https://www.bibleonline.ru/bible/rus/43/01/
1. В начале было Слово, и Слово было у Бога, и Слово было Бог.
(Св. Евангелие от Иоанна 1:1)
, похоже, нам в этом мире «даны» (в мире иллюзии) – некие – тени… - СЛОВ, Мира Духовного. 
Скажем, китайца, не зная китайского, мы уже не будем понимать…, почти как муравьи…  
И, эта – тема – сама по себе, довольно глубокая… Тема, о, так называемой «коммуникации» нас (человеков), в этом мире, посредством – слов…

Согласен с Вами полностью. *Именно – ДУХ – есть конструктор – МАТЕРИИ. Не наоборот.* Любой материи, дух, определяет «живость».  Один из, на мой взгляд, ассоциативных художественных современных фильмов, демонстрирующий этот принцип – «Суррогаты»:
/ Премьера: 24 сентября 2009 г. (Голливуд)
Режиссер: Джонатан Мостоу
На основе: Суррогаты
Автор идеи: Robert Venditti, Brett Weldele
Продюсеры: Макс Ханделман, Дэвид Хоберман, Тодд Либерман, Хал Либерман. /
, это, как пример…, как бы, касающийся человека (как машины-янтры, для - …наших индивидуальных душ).  

Дух, говорят, «действует» (в материи) в трёх вариантах и их комбинациях: *саттва, раджас, тамас.*
Ещё, говорят, что для БОГа (Кришны… как аватара ВИШНУ
http://www.sambandha.ru/10_krishna_avatar/
), нет разницы между Материй и Духом. Но, для нас… - эта разница, есть…




> И коварные вопросы:
> 
> - А где в этой модели, собственно, Бог, Кришна?
> 
> - Какое состояние Вы видите наивысшим (Духовный мир) - чистый 100% Дух, без Материи, или же весь этот полный спектр - от чистого Духа до чистой Материи?


 :smilies:  – это, по поводу «коварных вопросов». -)
Пока ЕвгенийК, готовится к ответу -), позвольте мне, кое что об этом… Вам… -)

1.
Кришна, это… - очередной Аватар, «аспекта» БОГа – ВИШНУ.
Думаю, слышали, что БОГ (ВЕРХОВНЫЙ), … «разделил»… СЕБЯ, на три основных «составляющих» (Себя – Одного):

БРАХМА
ВИШНУ
ШИВА
, 
И… - на бесчисленное количество и качество – ВСЕГО.
,
Поэтому, в «модели ЕвгенийК(а)» -), ОН… - до него, в нём и за ним. -)

2.
Прежде, чем «мыслить» о …чистом 100% Духе, можно «прикинуть», кое о чём, исходя из Ведической космологии.

Материальный мир (в космическом, макро-масштабе), из удалённой перспективы, представляет собой огромное яйцо (вероятно отсюда идёт «традиция» - красить яйца…, хотя и на праздник, не имеющий прямого отношения к нашей, славянской культуре – Пасха – исход евреев из Египта).
Это «макро-яйцо» (вселенная, отсюда слово – вселятся…), материальный мир, делится в себе на три основных уровня.

*Саттва
Раджас
Тамас*
.
Состоит, *из 14 основных планов* (отсюда слово – планета) бытия. Высшие миры (именно – материальные), средние и низшие. 
То, «место», где «вселены» мы сейчас, относится к средним мирам, материального мира-…яйца.
Так же, есть такое понятие, как – Йуги. Их четыре:

*Сатья
Трета
Двапара
Кали*
,
Циклично, сменяющие друг друга, *на промежутке «Жизни» БРАХМЫ…* 
*… Брахма живёт сто лет (3,1104?1014, или 311 триллионов 40 миллиардов лет), по прошествии которых умирает и весь материальный мир уничтожается. …* - Кальпа – Википедия.

_А, теперь, чуть «ближе»… к «теме»… о …разумении 100% Духа...._

Лишь только – Материальный мир (вся вселенная-яйцо) – имеет 64 измерения, и тысячи (мириады) их комбинаций.
Данный мир и эпоха-Юга (Кали), в которой мы «живём» (воплощены), «знакома нам»… лишь в трёх измерениях и их комбинациях. Лишь, в – трёх… из шестидесяти четырёх… 

Исходя из всего этого, нам «здесь»… - практически – НЕреально… даже приблизится к отдалённому разумению …100%-ти Духа. 

Да вот… Такие дела.
Но, пробовать, пытаться… понять, разобраться, в чём отличие Материи от Духа – нужно! И…
Есть такая сказка-притча.

_У одной маленькой птички, океан, унёс волной её гнездо, с будущим потомством. Гнездо, эта птичка, построила на берегу океана. И, вот, произошла такая неприятность. 
И вот, эта птичка, решила своим маленьким клювом, осушить океан. Набирала в клювик порцию океана и выносила на сушу, таким образом, пытаясь осушить океан. 
Об этом деле, стало известно Царю Птиц – Гаруде. И, видя непреклонность и решимость птички, Он, помог ей, приказав океану – отдать птичке её гнездо с потомством._ 

Так вот. Когда, даже в совершенно «неблагоприятных условиях», мы пытаемся, пробуем и не покидаем попыток – понять, узнать… - на помощь, могут прийти Высшие Силы…

----------


## Александр "NИ"

*+*, к вышеизложенному.

м-да... 




..."Дышу", плотной материей. "Пью" плотную материю. "Ем" плотную материю... И, даже - мыслю - плотной Материей...

----------


## Андрон

> слова… - это Дух или Материя?
> "В начале было Слово, и Слово было у Бога, и Слово было Бог". (Св. Евангелие от Иоанна 1:1)
> похоже, нам в этом мире «даны» (в мире иллюзии) – некие – тени… - СЛОВ, Мира Духовного.
> И, эта – тема – сама по себе, довольно глубокая… Тема, о, так называемой «коммуникации» нас (человеков), в этом мире, посредством – слов…


Да - это очень интересная тема! В Православии считается, что Бог-Слово - это Христос и Его слова.
Но у меня иное "частное мнение" - я считаю, что Слово - это Дух Святой / Бог в сердце / Сверхдуша:

"В начале было Слово, и Слово было у Бога, и Слово было Бог. Оно было в начале у Бога.
Все чрез Него нАчало быть, и без Него ничто не нАчало быть, что нАчало быть.
В Нем была жизнь, и жизнь была свет человеков. И свет во тьме светит, и тьма не объяла его.
И *Слово стало плотию и обитало с нами, полное благодати и истины; и мы видели славу Его, славу, как Единородного от Отца*".
(Ин 1:1-14)

Вот Воплощенное Слово - это, бесспорно, Христос! Кстати, на греческом это "Слово" = "Логос"!
Я считаю, что само Слово - это Дух Святой, Который творил мир и пребывал в Христе:
"В начале сотворил Бог небо и землю. Земля же была безвидна и пуста, и тьма над бездною, и Дух Божий носился над водою". (Быт 1:1-2)
"На Кого увидишь Духа сходящего и пребывающего на Нем, Тот есть крестящий Духом Святым, Сей есть Сын Божий". (Ин 1:33-34)

То, что Вы назвали "Тени Слов" - это слова на разных языках, они бывают разного уровня духовности.
Священные писания духовны - но и в них могут быть искажения, неточности, тонкости перевода и т.д.
Но изначальное Слово идёт непосредственно от Бога, и каждый может слышать Его голос в своем сердце:
"*Я пребываю в сердце каждого, и от Меня исходит знание.* Цель изучения всех Вед — постичь Меня. Я истинный составитель «Веданты» и знаток Вед". (БГ 15.15)
"Когда же придет Он, *Дух истины, то наставит вас на всякую истину*; ибо не от Себя говорить будет, но будет говорить, что услышит, и будущее возвестит вам". (Ин 16:13)
Тот самый Дух - Бог в сердце - Которым говорили все святые и пророки, Которым написаны все священные писания!




> для БОГа нет разницы между Материй и Духом. Но, для нас… - эта разница, есть…


Да - и эта разница сокращается по мере роста нашей духовности и близости к Богу:
"Тот, кто достиг высокой ступени преданного служения, видит, что все пребывает в Верховной Личности Бога, а Верховная Личность Бога пребывает во всем. Осознав это, он *перестает видеть разницу между духовным и материальным миром.* Для того, кто обрел совершенное видение, *материальный мир превращается в духовный*, поскольку является внешней энергией Верховного Господа. Достигший совершенства преданный *не видит разницы между энергией и ее источником*". (ШБ 4.28.42)

Если быть более точным (Бхеда-Абхеда), Различия всё же остаются - но к ним добавляется осознание Единства:
"Различие между материальным и духовным миром состоит в том, что в материальном мире проявляется внешняя энергия Господа, а в духовном мире действует Его духовная энергия. Обе они принадлежат Верховному Господу, поэтому *в высшем смысле нет никаких проявлений материальной энергии: все представляет собой энергию духовную.* Материальной ее называют тогда, когда присутствие вездесущего Господа в ней не воспринимается. Но *на самом деле всё духовно*". (ШБ 7.9.30)

Мы делим мир на Материю и Дух, причём материю частенько отвергаем, негативно к ней относимся.
А для Бога это всё - Его энергии - внешняя и внутренняя - и все энергии важны, божественны и духовны:
"*Духовная энергия* Верховного Господа проявляется как внутренняя, пограничная и внешняя". (ЧЧ Мадхья 6.160)

----------


## Андрон

> Данный мир и эпоха-Юга (Кали), в которой мы «живём» (воплощены), «знакома нам»… лишь в трёх измерениях и их комбинациях. Лишь, в – трёх… из шестидесяти четырёх…
> нам «здесь»… - *практически* – НЕреально… даже приблизится к отдалённому разумению …100%-ти Духа.


Сложно - но вполне реально - тем более по милости Бога:
Шри Нарада Муни говорит: "*По милости всемогущего Вишну я беспрепятственно путешествую и в трансцендентном мире, и в трех сферах материального мира. Это возможно благодаря тому, что я непреклонен в своем непрерывном преданном служении Господу.*
Комментарий:
Шри Нарада Муни, подобно всемогущему Господу, который может беспрепятственно перемещаться в любой части Своего творения, мог посещать любые планеты материального и духовного миров. Он трансцендентен ко всем материальным гунам и поэтому может беспрепятственно странствовать повсюду. Он — освобожденный «космонавт». Ничто не может сравниться с беспричинной милостью Господа Вишну. Все преданные Господа, безусловно, обладают качествами, позволяющими им попасть в царство Бога, Вайкунтху". (ШБ 1.6.31)
"Великий йог-мистик может перемещаться с одной планеты на другую без каких-либо механических приспособлений". (ШБ 9.5.22)




> Когда, даже в совершенно «неблагоприятных условиях», мы пытаемся, пробуем и не покидаем попыток – понять, узнать… - *на помощь, могут прийти Высшие Силы*…


Именно так! Невозможное для нас по милости Бога становится возможным:
"*Человекам это невозможно, Богу же всё возможно*". (Мф 19:26)

----------


## Андрон

> "я беспрепятственно путешествую и в трансцендентном мире, и в трех сферах материального мира"


Можно даже одновременно пребывать в нескольких мирах:
"В ответ на твой второй вопрос: ты должна знать, что Арджуна и Кунти-деви не живут на Кришналоке. Они вечно сопровождают Кришну только в материальном мире. Как Кришна вечно пребывает в духовном мире, так Он вечно пребывает и в материальном мире, и Его игры здесь тоже вечны. В материальном мире у Кришны также есть вечные спутники, такие как Арджуна и Кунти-деви. У Арджуны и Кунти-деви есть различие между душой и телом. Но, хотя *Арджуна пребывает с Кришной в бесчисленных материальных вселенных одновременно, душа, которая является Арджуной, одна.* Вечная душа распространяется во множество тел, и из этого ты можешь сделать вывод, что у преданных, также, как и у Кришны, есть воплощения. Таково могущество вечной души, она беспредельна. Эту концепцию невозможно понять, находясь в обусловленном состоянии".
(Прабхупада Шарадии, 12 декабря 1968)

Я могу понять, как можно находиться одновременно в духовном и материальном мире (аватар/инкарнация), но вот как можно находиться одновременно в нескольких материальных мирах - это уже мистика  :biggrin1:

----------


## Александр "NИ"

> То ли дело Валхалла - Рай для настоящих мужиков! 
> Ежедневно - кровавая битва, пир с героями и ночь с юными девами


#357
-))) Да-а-а... Были бы Вы *Андрон*, _прекрасной юной девой_ -)), то в частности за сообщения 
#375
#З76
#377
,
я Вас, как мужчина – пАлюбил бы! -))) И даже, возможно предложил бы выйти замуж за меня -))… для более …тесной «коммуникации»… -)))…
Далеко не с каждой… «женской душой»



> Возможно открою Вам страшный по своей значимости секрет: но джива по самой своей сути существо подчиненное, то есть имеющее изначально женскую природу...


, воплощённой в этом мире – в прекрасную, гармоничную, красивую женскую форму, можно… общаться «на подобном уровне». И, по своему, великая удача, постигает тех мужей, которым спутницей жизни, в роли жены (а у настоящей Жены, есть – *ПЯТЬ РОЛЕЙ*, по-Ведам…) … даётся женственная красота + высокоорганизованная и осознанная душа. 
 :smilies: 
,
Час от часу, бывает… внутренняя тоска… по БОГу, в… прекрасно-женском обличии… -)

фото // _хотел было "вставить фото" для наглядности -), но - сайт... - непонимает "загрузку картинки с компа"._ ?!?.. 
___________________________________  

*Очень хорошо Вы подготовлены. Пожалуй, на отметку – отлично.* В «реальной жизни», похоже, с Вами есть «о чём поговорить»!... Касательно, в частности – Духовных тем… Точнее – Духовно-Материальных… -) 
 :good: 
_____________________________




> Но у меня иное "частное мнение" - я считаю, что Слово - это Дух Святой / Бог в сердце / Сверхдуша:
> Кстати, на греческом это "Слово" = "Логос"!
> То, что Вы назвали "Тени Слов" - это слова на разных языках, они бывают разного уровня духовности.
> "Я пребываю в сердце каждого, и от Меня исходит знание. Цель изучения всех Вед — постичь Меня. Я истинный составитель «Веданты» и знаток Вед". (БГ 15.15)
> "Когда же придет Он, Дух истины, то наставит вас на всякую истину; ибо не от Себя говорить будет, но будет говорить, что услышит, и будущее возвестит вам". (Ин 16:13)
> Тот самый Дух - Бог в сердце - Которым говорили все святые и пророки, Которым написаны все священные писания!


Угу… 
Вероятней всего и «перво-звук» - ОМ (АУМ), можно «вплести» в эту же схему, как ещё одно «дополнение»… 




> Да да… Об этом я слышал, и не однократно.  И… - САМО-ОБЩЕНИЕ, думаю, не в последнюю очередь, происходит, именно – со – Сверх-душой… 
> #345


Правда… Правда в том, что – «наблюдая»… - «зарождение» той или иной мысли, в СЕБЕ…, слов, как таковых, слов человеческих, обнаружить нельзя. Мысли и слова (человеческие), это уже, как бы – вторичные проявления…, как бы «отформатированные» под… данный понятийный мир… Где – русский язык, похоже далеко не «последний» в линейке - *слова на разных языках, они бывают разного уровня духовности.* - разных уровней духовности. Например, перевод, в частности «моих текстов» -) на английский…, весьма затруднительное дело. -) Как то пробовал. Т.е., в частности – английский язык, более… примитивный… более «логический, практический», что ли. И когда чуть «привыкаешь» мыслить на английском…, обнаруживаешь, что и само мышление, как бы сужается и… форматируется под другой шаблон (более «бедный», например, в сравнении с русским). 
Вероятно именно поэтому (хотя нельзя 100%, сказать наверняка), «бриты» (британцы), очень хорошо понимают «язык войны»… Полмира, колонизировали!... в 18-19-м веках…   




> Достигший совершенства преданный не видит разницы между энергией и ее источником". (ШБ 4.28.42) 
> Обе они принадлежат Верховному Господу, поэтому в высшем смысле нет никаких проявлений материальной энергии: все представляет собой энергию духовную. Материальной ее называют тогда, когда присутствие вездесущего Господа в ней не воспринимается. Но на самом деле всё духовно". (ШБ 7.9.30)


Ага…
Впервые (в этом мире, воплощении) для себя это «узнал» (на уровне знакового ума, где то лет 20-ть тому назад), по-моему из «Кастанеды»… - где представлена эта «модель» - видинье всего мира, как – сплошной ЭНЕРГИИ.   




> "Великий йог-мистик может перемещаться с одной планеты на другую без каких-либо механических приспособлений". (ШБ 9.5.22)
> Именно так! Невозможное для нас по милости Бога становится возможным:
> "*Человекам это невозможно, Богу же всё возможно*". (Мф 19:26)


Об этом, «слышал» так же, уже очень давно… даже по меркам этой «жизне-осознанности» (в этом воплощении). 
Йог-мистик… - умеет «переместить своё …сознание», в так называемое – тонкое (эфирное) тело… 



> И, если с 4-мя из этих элементов, всё относительно понятно (ОТНОСИТЕЛЬНО), то вот с ЭФИРОМ, не всё… Далеко не всё ясно.
> И, сейчас я, заинтересовался тем, что об ЭФИРЕ… говорят… учёные…
> #334
> +
> #336
>  Судя по тому, что современные учёные (новые воплощённые души, в Кали-юге, европеоидных наций), лишь «по-новому» открывают забытое (на очередном витке, круге)… И, не так уж далеко пока продвинулись в вопросе ЭФИРА; – да, согласен. Хотя, все эти "научные перепетии", меня не очень уж сильно интересуют..., кто где когда чё как назвал... и т.п. 
> ...И, пока, из услышанного из их научных докладов об ЭФИРЕ, некой «полной и обобщающей картины-представления», что же такое ЭФИР на самом деле?, пока нет. 
> 
> Вероятней всего, не малое число индийских учителей… Учеников-Учителей, действительно принадлежащих к парампаре, издавна, не только знают что такое ЭФИР… 
> ...


фото // _тот же вариант -фото, с компа незагружается. А речь, о *плазменный шар ночник*._

-) И даже вот… «прикупил» - «игрушку»… «эфирную»…. -) Кстати – медитативная штука! -)

*Йог-мистик… - умеет «переместить своё …сознание», в так называемое – тонкое (эфирное) тело…* Но, это – УМЕЮТ – ПРАКТИЧЕСКИ – ОСОЗНАННО – делать, не так уж многие… в нашем окружении (в Славянии), в отличие, например от многих практикующих йогинов Индии.
И… - практически (именно – практически), мы… 



> И…, вот, не смотря на то, что физ. тело… - субстанция «пористая» (под микроскопом), и не слишком уж, принципиально отличается от сред, в которых находится, тем не менее – СИЛА !..., - УДЕРЖИВАЕТ в нём… - очень ПРОЧНО… вплоть до – смерти. …И, вот, нельзя «выйти» с ПРЕДЕЛОВ этой физ. сенсорности, даже на миллиметр!... – нет ощущений, например тактильных, «дальше тела». Просто – нет. Где заканчивается тело, там заканчиваются и они. Умом, могу – мгновенно пройти «физический» путь!... Но, телом… - нужно его тащить… ногами или в транспорте… - вся сенсорика – ПРОЧНО !!!, просто намертво !! прикреплена к телу… - с первых этапов «рождения, воплощения»…


…. – далеки от – ПРАКТИКИ !!!, …осознанных ! путешествий…. СОН, это, как правило – хаотичное, неуправляемое… механическое (как гул в трансформаторе) «касание сознания»… к …«иным измерениям»…
___    ____     _____   ________   _______________

*ПОЭТОМУ, ВСЕ ЭТИ …СЛОВА – ПРЕКРАСНЫ! ЗАМЕЧАТЕЛЬНЫ! ИНТЕРЕСНЫ! 
Но, без «реальной ПРАКТИКИ», просто – красивые фантики конфет.* 
___________   _______  ________  _______  ______




> Я могу понять, как можно находиться одновременно в духовном и материальном мире (аватар/инкарнация), но вот как можно находиться одновременно в нескольких материальных мирах - это уже мистика


 :smilies: 

https://www.oum.ru/yoga/osnovy-yogi/...obnosti-yogov/

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> Если быть более точным (Бхеда-Абхеда), Различия всё же остаются - но к ним добавляется осознание Единства:


Для практики важно видеть различия (различать). Единство на уровне практики является скорее препятствием. Там где для Бога единство, там для души большая разница. Поэтому то, что для Бога реальное единство, для души единство кажущееся, наподобие как достигший солнца не видит тьму, но это не значит что тьмы нет вообще. Тьма есть, но не для того, кто находится на солнце. В этом смысле совершенство его положения имеет недостаток в несовершенстве видения. То есть положение души всегда несовершенно, поскольку она всегда потенциально может упасть. То есть душа несовершенна в принципе, это и понятно, она ведь несамодостаточна. И это несовершенство является причиной падения, когда с уровня вайкунтхи душа видит материю, и ей кажется что это духовное, но по факту это наблюдение материи приводит её к падению. В отличие от Господа. Тот, наблюдая материю, не падает. Поэтому некорректно говорить, что для Бога всё духовно, или "на самом деле всё духовно". Это смотря для кого. Для Бога может и так, но нам то какое дело? Для нас такое мировоззрение приводит к падению, значит оно не истинное для нас. Для нас истинно не то, что истинно для Бога, а истинно то, что позволяет нам подняться и не падать. Поэтому лично я против этой  радостной, но непрактичной уравниловки духовного и материального. Лучше быть практичным преданным, а не теоретиком из ада. Подобные непрактичные для души теории ведут вначале к падению, а потом именно в ад. 

Повторюсь, для успешной практики важно видеть различия. Единство - вещь весьма теоретическая, непрактичная и вредная для души.

----------


## Андрон

> Час от часу, бывает… внутренняя тоска… по БОГу, в… прекрасно-женском обличии… -)


Да-да... Сам мечтаю попасть на *ГОПИлоку*  :biggrin1: 

Кришна Сам по Себе не столь привлекателен, как Его отношения с Радхой, как пара Радха-Кришна!
Кстати, в Индии многие поклоняются Радхе, и приветствуют друг друга "Радхе-Радхе"!




> В «реальной жизни», похоже, с Вами есть «о чём поговорить»!... Касательно, в частности – Духовных тем… Точнее – Духовно-Материальных… -)


Я вообще не отделяю дух от материи - хотя прекрасно понимаю их различия - но вижу и глубокое единство!
Тело целостно и едино - но одновременно состоит из различных частей тела - головы, рук, ног...
Части различны - но составляют единое тело... Зачем же их разделять? Я не расчленитель  :biggrin1: 




> Вероятней всего и «перво-звук» - ОМ (АУМ), можно «вплести» в эту же схему, как ещё одно «дополнение»…


Так и есть - Вы абсолютно правы!
Аминь - Амен - Аум - Ом - это и есть Дух Святой / Сверхдуша / Изначальный Звук / Бог-Слово:
"*Имеющий ухо да слышит, что Дух говорит церквам. Так говорит Аминь, свидетель верный и истинный, начало создания Божия.
Се, стою у двери и стучу: если кто услышит голос Мой и отворит дверь, войду к нему и буду вечерять с ним, и он со Мною*".
(Откр 3:13-14,20)
Вот только йоги произносят АУМ, вместо того, чтобы прислушаться к голосу Духа - Бога в сердце...
Сначала прислушаться, что Бог в сердце нам говорит - а потом уже говорить Духом Святым:
Христос часто говорил: "Истинно, истинно говорю вам". (Иоан.6:47)
"Истинно, Истинно" - по др.-греч. - "Аминь, Аминь"! Христос говорил Духом Святым!




> Правда… Правда в том, что – «наблюдая»… - «зарождение» той или иной мысли, в СЕБЕ…, слов, как таковых, слов человеческих, обнаружить нельзя. Мысли и слова (человеческие), это уже, как бы – вторичные проявления…, как бы «отформатированные» под… данный понятийный мир… Где – русский язык, похоже далеко не «последний» в линейке - *слова на разных языках, они бывают разного уровня духовности.* - разных уровней духовности. Например, перевод, в частности «моих текстов» -) на английский…, весьма затруднительное дело. -) Как то пробовал. Т.е., в частности – английский язык, более… примитивный… более «логический, практический», что ли. И когда чуть «привыкаешь» мыслить на английском…, обнаруживаешь, что и само мышление, как бы сужается и… форматируется под другой шаблон (более «бедный», например, в сравнении с русским).


Подтверждаю - у меня аналогичный опыт...




> *Йог-мистик… - умеет «переместить своё …сознание», в так называемое – тонкое (эфирное) тело…* Но, это – УМЕЮТ – ПРАКТИЧЕСКИ – ОСОЗНАННО – делать, не так уж многие… в нашем окружении (в Славянии), в отличие, например от многих практикующих йогинов Индии. И… - практически (именно – практически), мы…


Да тут и йогом быть не надо - ничего мистического...
Вот тут уже по сути догадались, как перемещаться между мирами/чакрами/телами.

ЕвгенийК, завтра отвечу!

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Бхеда - Абхеда


По этой теме послушайте семинар :  (САДХУ САНГА 2012) НОВЫЙ ВЗГЛЯД НА СТАРЫЕ ИСТИНЫ
 ДИСК 55

Уникальный семинар! С самой первой лекции раскрывается тема "Бхеда-Абхеда" с 14-й минуты: http://static4.vrajendra.ru/audio/%D...).24.09.12.mp3

----------


## Андрон

> Для практики важно видеть различия (различать).


Согласен - именно поэтому я, в противовес цитате Прабхупады, описал и Различия.
В частности, Единство в том, что всё сущее - это Бог и Его духовные энергии,
а Различие - в свойствах энергий - внутренней, пограничной и внешней.
"*Я есть всё, и в то же время Я стою в стороне от всего*". (БГ 7.12)




> Единство на уровне практики является скорее препятствием.


Я бы сказал, что осознание Единства является целью практики - а не препятствием!
Увидеть Бога и всё вокруг связанным с Богом, как различные Его энергии.
Не просто понять разумом - а глубоко осознать и полюбить душой!

То, что уменьшается и исчезает - это отвержение, отвращение, ненависть, негативное отношение к энергиям Бога:
"*На трансцендентном уровне нет таких понятий, как высокое и низкое, чистое и нечистое.* На материальном уровне различие между хорошим и плохим существует, однако на духовном уровне все имеет единую природу. «Представления о хорошем и плохом, бытующие в материальном мире, — всего лишь порождение ума. Поэтому тот, *кто говорит: „Это хорошо, а это плохо“, заблуждается*»". (ЧЧ Антья 4.176 / ЧЧ Мадхья 15.83)




> Достигший солнца не видит тьму, но это не значит что тьмы нет вообще. Тьма есть, но не для того, кто находится на солнце.


Именно так! Иллюзия есть лишь для тех, кто в ней пребывает:
"Бог — это свет. Невежество — тьма. Там, где Бог, нет места невежеству". (ШБ 7.8.24)




> В этом смысле совершенство его положения имеет недостаток в несовершенстве видения.


Возможно, в высшем смысле такое кажущееся "несовершенство" является совершенством!
Совершенный преданный видит во всех лишь Бога, и этим указывает на Бога в их сердцах!
Он не видит в них иллюзии и зла - поэтому любит их всем сердцем, рождая ответную любовь!
Как только мы видим Зло, мы начинаем бороться со Злом с помощью Зла - и этим усиливаем Зло!




> положение души всегда несовершенно, поскольку она всегда потенциально может упасть.


Думаю, наоборот - совершенство Души в её Свободе и возможности выбирать!




> И это несовершенство является причиной падения, когда с уровня вайкунтхи душа видит материю, и ей кажется что это духовное, но по факту это наблюдение материи приводит её к падению.


Есть очень интересная лекция Мадана Мохана прабху о "падении" души, там он говорит:
"Мы не пали на самом деле - мы изначально находимся в отношениях с Кришной и продолжаем находиться в них! Мы находимся в духовном мире - просто мы не действуем как в духовном мире! Прабхупада снова и снова повторяет эту мысль, говоря: мы не пали! Это иллюзия, это сон, что мы забыли о Кришне! Нам снится, что мы покинули духовный мир! Невозможно покинуть духовный мир! Господь всегда пребывает с нами, мы всегда находимся в Его лиле!". (Мадана Мохан прабху)
Полностью с ним согласен!




> некорректно говорить, что для Бога всё духовно, или "на самом деле всё духовно".


Это была цитата Прабхупады. Это как раз реальность - что всё духовно (в различной степени) - а вот наше состояние, в котором мы находимся, не видя Бога - это майя, иллюзия! Наша иллюзия и есть причина страданий! И, чтобы избавиться от иллюзии, надо осознать Истину! Свет рассеивает тьму!
"*Всё, что кажется обладающим какой-то ценностью, но при этом не связано со Мной, — нереально*. Это — Моя иллюзорная энергия, отблеск света во тьме". (ШБ 2.9.34)
Видите - самая суть иллюзии - не видеть единства и связи всего с Богом!




> Для нас такое мировоззрение приводит к падению, значит оно не истинное для нас. Для нас истинно не то, что истинно для Бога, а истинно то, что позволяет нам подняться и не падать.


К падению приводит, наоборот, наше Различение без понимания Единства - наше отвержение энергий Бога! Мы разделяем Бога на части, и низшие части отвергаем и презираем! Даже материалисты так не делают! Это как сказать человеку: "я люблю твою душу - но убью твое тело!"
Нам надо осознать Единство - связь всего сущего с Кришной, увидеть Бога в каждом сердце и каждом атоме - то есть обрести сознание Кришны! И тем самым избавиться от иллюзии и обрести истинное понимание!
"*Видеть Кришну во всех движущихся и неподвижных живых существах называется сознанием Кришны*". (последние слова Шрилы Прабхупады)




> Повторюсь, для успешной практики важно видеть различия. Единство - вещь весьма теоретическая, непрактичная и вредная для души.


И я повторюсь: я, как и Вы, считаю важным видение различий, различение! Но я за то, чтобы одновременно с Различиями осознать Единство! Бхеда-Абхеда - одновременное Единство и Различие всего сущего! Единство не означает "Неотличность" - это именно Единство!
Пример: Голова, руки и ноги различны - но они едины и составляют единое тело!
Пример: Ребенок прекрасно осознаёт, что Папа и Мама различны - но он также осознаёт, что он с ними - единая Семья!
И он любит и Папу, и Маму, и Семью! Точно так же Пуруша взглядом оплодотворяет Пракрити - и рождаемся мы и наш Мир!

"*Тот, кто видит все связанным с Верховным Господом, кто смотрит на все существа как на Его неотъемлемые частицы и ощущает присутствие Верховного Господа во всем сущем, никогда не питает ненависти к кому-либо или чему-либо*". (Шри Ишопанишад 6)

----------


## ЕвгенийК

Лозунгами долго сыт не будешь...Грешная земля, простите за мою приземленность, в свое время спустит всех на землю, как тех кто с лозунгами, так и тех кто без лозунгов, и не посмотрит на то, что на этих самых лозунгах написано, чьи они там сторонники или противники, с кем согласны, а кого не уважают. Её интересует совсем другое. Поэтому оставим это занятие ей. У неё это хорошо получается. Ключевое слово здесь "в свое время".

Что до меня, я тоже с лозунгом, сторонник практичности. Мой лозунг приделан к микроскопу и подзорной трубе. Может это не слишком высоко, зато доказательство практичности. Если что-то нельзя положить в карман, то значит в этом нет смысла. С этой точки зрения то, что вы пишете по поводу моего комментария, мне малоинтересно. Я написал свой комментарий исключительно с позиции полезности для практики, в надежде, что это может оказаться помощью реально пытающимся практиковать. Если кто-то пытается использовать хотя бы увеличительное стекло, он поймет о чем я написал.

Те же, кто размахивает флагами, они могут быть не согласны, т.к. написанное не совпадает с тем, что у них написано на флагах. Это их дело, спорить с флагами не лучше, чем сражаться с ветряными мельницами. Флаги вознесены высоко, и уже этим горды и счастливы. Людям нравится, что флаг высоко, его друзья ветер и солнце, и тогда уже не важно вообще что там написано. Поэтому я не буду спорить с флагами, раз они так нравятся людям. Красивые флаги, красиво развеваются на ветру, а размахивание так увлекательно и прекрасно. Кто же будет спорить с красотой? И зачем? Флаги пользуются всеобщей любовью. Кому в голову взбредет рассматривать их под микроскопом? Наоборот, они видят единство флага с тем, что на нем написано. Если над нашим лагерем поднимается флаг, значит наше дело правое, крики "ура" самопроизвольно оглашают окрестности, а враги улепетывают под нашим дружным огнем. Это ли не лучшее для нас доказательство нашей правоты? Философия эта известная и понятная.

Прошу не обижаться и надеюсь на Ваше понимание, знаете, старый приземленный джентльмен с подзорной трубой, мистер Френкленд, роется в деталях под микроскопом, а молодежь, к чему ей эти мелочи, она увлечена и всегда в облаках. Разве они могут понять друг друга? Вот вот...

----------


## Андрон

> По этой теме послушайте семинар :  (САДХУ САНГА 2012) НОВЫЙ ВЗГЛЯД НА СТАРЫЕ ИСТИНЫ, ДИСК 55
> Уникальный семинар! С самой первой лекции раскрывается тема "Бхеда-Абхеда" с 14-й минуты: http://static4.vrajendra.ru/audio/%D...).24.09.12.mp3


Спасибо, послушал - отличный семинар!
Действительно, глубоко и всесторонне раскрывает тему Бхеды-Абхеды!
Мне всегда нравилась сбалансированная центристская позиция Враджендры Кумара прабху!
Согласен практически со всем, кроме, пожалуй, "дерева с корнями вверх" - тут у меня "частное мнение".

ЕвгенийК, тоже очень рекомендую послушать, если будет время!
Не понял, про какие лозунги и флаги Вы говорите - видимо про слишком высокие цели и "завышенную планку"?
Ну тут извините - вообще цель Вайшнавизма - Кришна и Голока - это наивысшая и очень труднодостижимая цель!
"Из многих тысяч людей едва ли один *стремится к совершенству*,
а из достигших совершенства едва ли один воистину познал Меня". (БГ 7.3)
Но не полубогам же поклоняться! Всегда надо стремиться к высшему и играть на победу!

----------


## Александр "NИ"

> "Из многих тысяч людей едва ли один *стремится к совершенству*,
> а из достигших совершенства едва ли один воистину познал Меня". (БГ 7.3)


Да-а… И каждый стремящийся нащупывает какой то свой неповторимый путь.
Ещё не так давно, при СССР, в котором, прошло моё детство и юность, и близко ничего не было слышно о подобных темах! Т.е. сами эти идеи, мысли, знания, просто не жили в СССР. И, вероятней всего, в подобном «режиме» жизни, живут существа на низших планах бытия; которые ничего не слышат о БОГе… 
И, Слава Богу!.. Слава Богу, что есть, так называемое «Золотое вкрапление» в Век Кали. 

Вот, «созрел» поделится (нащупывая свой путь), очередными «моментами», относительно:



> ...заинтересовал вопрос: «ЧЕМ ОТЛИЧАЕТСЯ МАТЕРИЯ ОТ ДУХА (Дух от Материи)?»
> ДУХ и МАТЕРИЯ… - в чём разница?!...


.
Может быть, кому то пригодится… 
,
А за все эти дни «молчания» (в данной ветке), конечно же, «во мне», не переставали происходить процессы «пути». Как собственно и всю, эту сознательную жизнь. 
БОГ, извечный СПУТНИК души. Потому, стремящемуся (ищущему ЕГО), ОН, всегда находит способы что то донести…, согласно способностям «ищущего», воспринимать… 
Так вот. «Хочешь знать, в чём разница между Духом и Материей?» - Пожалуйста… (как бы, «сказал» ОН). И… Произошли ряд процессов во мне и вне меня, которые, на ИНТЕЛЛЕКТУАЛЬНОМ уровне, дали ответ… 
:
Самадхи.
С чем можно сравнить это состояние? – С глубоким сном без сновидений.

Прежде, я уже слышал об этом… Как и о многом другом. Но… Но, никак себе не представлял это. Точнее, представлял, как – «ничто». 
В свете последних интеллектуальных процессов (в себе и вне себя), «понял» - это «ничто», является таковым – для ума. Где ум, есть нечто внешнее для Души. Именно – понял! Между «услышать» и «понять», есть качественная разница. 
Попались мне на глаза (за период времени этого «молчания»), ряд «разумных» видеороликов в Ютубе… Как бы случайно. Но, всё это, конечно же, далеко НЕслучайно! А просто, суммировано-дополняющие «вещи»… - Голос БОГа, чрез других… - «для моего», в частности уровня… развития… 
Речь в этих роликах, шла о йогических практиках. 
…О, дОлжном очищении организма. Тел – физического, ментального, эфирного… О «столбе» чакр и их правильной работе и настройке. Об энергии «пружины-кундалини» (змеи-кундалини)… 
Словом, речь шла о так называемой 8-ми ступенчатой йоге, КОНЕЧНАЯ ЦЕЛЬ КОТОРОЙ – освобождение… 
Но, так же, говорилось, что в этих процессах, есть, так называемый – «побочный продукт»… - СИДХИ. И, что многие серьёзные йоги, «зависают» на этом… На «соблазне»… - самим быть богами…  

И, конечно же, как говорится «взвесив» эту информацию…, неизбежно приходишь к выводу, что, в условиях Кали-юги… и такой жизни, которой «живут» большинство в современном мире, СЕРЬЁЗНО заниматься такой йогической практикой, фактически – НЕреально. Начиная даже с того, что «найти» серьёзного УЧИТЕЛЯ, в этих делах, так же, «в миру» (в том, в котором обычно вот приходится жить) – не представляется возможным. Это… где то надо в Тибет… Со всеми сопутствующими этому «проблемами»…. Такими как «вырванность» из привычного мира и т.п. и т.д. 

Но, на интеллектуальном уровне (и, соответственно «уровне личного развития»), ОТВЕТ мне… - «открылся»!.. 
;
Нужно полностью «отключить» СОЗНАНИЕ, от органов чувств от их объектов.
Нужно полностью, СОЗНАНИЕМ, «выключить» ум.
,… как от наносных, посторонних, внешних предметов.
И, лишь при этих условиях, можно «приблизится» к порогу настоящей РЕАЛЬНОСТИ. 

Собственно, это называется – медитацией. Глубокой медитацией. 

Таким образом, «дверь в духовный мир», воистину - «внутри»!.. 

Звучит всё это, «очень просто». Но, до подобной реализации… настоящей и практической…, вряд ли можно «дотянуть»…, в условиях жизни Кали-юги…

Однако, сам ОТВЕТ, я получил. В «виде» внутреннего, интеллектуального понимания. Именно – понимания. 
Слава Богу!..

----------


## Андрон

> Ещё не так давно, при СССР, в котором, прошло моё детство и юность, и близко ничего не было слышно о подобных темах! Т.е. сами эти идеи, мысли, знания, просто не жили в СССР. И, вероятней всего, в подобном «режиме» жизни, живут существа на низших планах бытия; которые ничего не слышат о БОГе…
> И, Слава Богу!..


Да - при СССР о Боге не говорили, но в людях сохранился некий ДУХ, духовность, общечеловеческие ценности, добро, любовь - пусть даже невыразимые словами... Именно за этот Дух я очень благодарен моим родителям-атеистам, которые живут по воле Бога, даже не подозревая об этом!




> Самадхи.
> С чем можно сравнить это состояние? – С глубоким сном без сновидений.
> речь шла о так называемой 8-ми ступенчатой йоге, КОНЕЧНАЯ ЦЕЛЬ КОТОРОЙ – освобождение… 
> Нужно полностью «отключить» СОЗНАНИЕ, от органов чувств от их объектов.
> Нужно полностью, СОЗНАНИЕМ, «выключить» ум.
> ,… как от наносных, посторонних, внешних предметов.
> И, лишь при этих условиях, можно «приблизится» к порогу настоящей РЕАЛЬНОСТИ.
> Собственно, это называется – медитацией. Глубокой медитацией.


Да - это тоже Самадхи - но не высшее... Скорее это путь, а не цель...
Будда помедитировал под деревом, обрел просветление - и пошел проповедовать, помогать людям, *жить!*
Поэтому просветление/самадхи/*бхакти, реализованное в жизни*, гораздо выше просто нирваны/освобождения!

Бхактивинод Тхакур так описывает разницу между этими двумя самадхи в Шри Кришна Самхите 9.2:
"Эта высшая истина освещает чистое существование живого существа. Обусловленная душа может войти в это чистое существование через полное погружение в абсолютное самадхи, которое устраняет все препятствия на ее духовном пути. Есть два вида самадхи - искусственное и абсолютное. Преданные принимают естественное самадхи - как абсолютное, а придуманное самадхи считают искусственным, невзирая на различные толкования гъяни. *Душа по природе духовна, поэтому она естественно наделена знанием о себе самой и о других объектах. Благодаря знанию о душе человек может познать себя или свое «я». Благодаря знанию о других объектах человек может познать эти объекты. Это знание или способность присуща изначальной природе живого существа, поэтому можно ли сомневаться в том, что естественным самадхи является абсолютное самадхи? Чтобы постичь высший объект, живому существу не требуется какое-либо стороннее средство. Поэтому это самадхи совершенно и безупречно.* Но когда человек принимает прибежище в шарикхъя-самадхи, которое вызывает исполненную недостатков, неестественную деятельность, такое самадхи называется искусственным. *Деятельность, присущая вечной изначальной природе души, называется естественным самадхи, в такой деятельности для измышлений ума нет места. Естественное самадхи легко само по себе и лишено страданий. Если человек погружается в такое самадхи, он может легко осознать вечную истину*".

Вот что БТ пишет про естественное/абсолютное Самадхи:
"*Внутренний процесс непосредственного восприятия души называется самадхи*".
"*Самадхи, или полное погружение в Верховного Господа, является главным и прямым путем совершенствования*".
Я бы добавил, что естественное Самадхи - это состояние, в котором Путь и Цель сливаются... Чистое Бхакти!




> Таким образом, «дверь в духовный мир», воистину - «внутри»!..
> Звучит всё это, «очень просто».


Истинно так: "Царствие Божие *внутрь вас есть*". (Лк 17:21)




> Но, до подобной реализации… настоящей и практической…, вряд ли можно «дотянуть»…, в условиях жизни Кали-юги…


 :biggrin1:  Ой, вот только не надо всё валить на кали-югу и собственное несовершенство!  :biggrin1: 
Внутри нас есть всё необходимое! Слушать и слушаться Бога в сердце - это просто *наш выбор!*
"Окаменено у вас сердце? Имея очи, не видите? имея уши, не слышите? и не помните?" (Мк 8:17-18)

"Стою у двери и стучу: если кто услышит голос Мой и отворит дверь, войду к нему и буду вечерять с ним, и он со Мною.
Имеющий ухо да слышит, что Дух говорит церквам". (Откр 3:20-22)




> БОГ, извечный СПУТНИК души. Потому, стремящемуся (ищущему ЕГО), ОН, всегда находит способы что то донести…, согласно способностям «ищущего», воспринимать…


"Нашедшие" Бога в сердце понимают, что прекрасно знали и осознавали Его всю жизнь, Он вел их с самого детства, помогал им во всём, подсказывал, радовался и сострадал вместе с ними, был самым близким другом и путеводной звездой... Просто они так привыкли к Нему, что даже Богом Его никогда не считали... И далеко не всегда прислушивались и слушались... А тут они вдруг внезапно узнали, поняли разумом, что это и есть Бог!!! Цель всех религий!!!

----------


## Александр "NИ"

*08.03.2019 13:06
#386*

 :smilies: ...

----------

